#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-28
<ubotu> New bug: #117256 in Ubuntu "Thats What She Said!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117256
* welshbyte boggles at ^
<ubotu> New bug: #117257 in thunderbird (main) "App crashes on changing imap-folder before completely downloaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117257
<ubotu> New bug: #117258 in Ubuntu "sound goes up and down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117258
<crimsun> "up and down"...
<ubotu> New bug: #117259 in rhythmbox (main) "[gutsy]  visualization screen crashing rb (Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117259
<ubotu> New bug: #117260 in Ubuntu ""Save to Disk" confuses some users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117260
<ubotu> New bug: #117041 in linux-meta (main) "linux-meta security not built for i386,amd64 (dup-of: 117024)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117041
<ubotu> New bug: #117262 in yelp (main) "the shadow information is still visible on the remote desktop box: choices are something and something port is 8080" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117262
<ubotu> New bug: #117263 in Ubuntu "kdeinit crashed when I entered a url in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117263
<ubotu> New bug: #117264 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "KDE hangs on resume from RAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117264
<jjesse> i'm sorry ubotu but no more bugs today
<ubotu> New bug: #117266 in zsh (main) "zsh "compctl -/" fails for Japanese directory names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117266
<ubotu> New bug: #117267 in Ubuntu "nautillus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117267
<ubotu> New bug: #117271 in hal (main) "Root takes ownership of CD-ROM if ejected via external button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117271
<ubotu> New bug: #117272 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed ubuntu 6.06 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117272
<ubotu> New bug: #117273 in python-numpy (universe) "Sync python-numpy 1:1.0.3-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117273
<ubotu> New bug: #117274 in Ubuntu "Once I have logged in, after a while the computer freezes and there is nothing I can do to retrieve my lost information, I have to shut down.. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117274
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #117275 in update-manager (main) "update tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117275
<ubotu> New bug: #117277 in openoffice.org (main) "parts of OO.org ignore color scheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117277
<ubotu> New bug: #117278 in Ubuntu "Froze when I tried to sign out of my gmail account while using Mozilla browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117278
<ubotu> New bug: #117279 in arts (main) "Inexperienced and I don't have a "weather" program of any kind." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117279
<jmg> hello all
<jmg> ive found a bug on lp that is marked as a duplicate of a nonexistant bug
<Hobbsee> unmark it as a dupe?
<jmg> its in the comments
<Hobbsee> that's...weird - how does it dupe something non existant?
<Hobbsee> bug #?
<jmg> #103047
<Hobbsee> bug 103047
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103047 in linux-source-2.6.20 "internal SD card read/write error (dup-of: 53923)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103047
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53923 in linux-source-2.6.20 "tifm: Texas Instruments Card reader not working" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53923
<jmg> in the comments, Thanks for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. However, this bug is a duplicate of bug 539323 and is being marked as such. Feel free to submit any future bugs you may find.
<jmg> fatfingered by brianm
<Hobbsee> jmg: what do you mean, the bug doesnt exist?
<jmg> hehe
<jmg> brian's comments link to a nonexistant bug
<Hobbsee> look at the top - it's marked as a dupe of https://launchpad.net/bugs/53923
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53923 in linux-source-2.6.20 "tifm: Texas Instruments Card reader not working" [High,In progress] 
<Hobbsee> whether he got the number wron gin the comment
<jmg> yes i saw that
* Hobbsee still cant actually see the problem
<Hobbsee> seeing as the number listed in the duplicate box is fine
<Hobbsee> btw, linux-source-2.6.20 was what you were after
<Hobbsee> apt-cache showsrc linux-image-$uname -r would tlel you
<ubotu> New bug: #117280 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "vpn-dialog-in-network-manager-missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117280
<jmg> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #117281 in libgphoto2 (main) "Banshee does not find Creative Zen V Plus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117281
<jmg> ok, bug filed
<jmg> will try and sort out a test rig for gutsy *sigh*
<ubotu> New bug: #117282 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2gb SD card not usable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117282
<ubotu> New bug: #117284 in evolution (main) "using Kubuntu Rules are greyed out and cannot create one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117284
<ubotu> New bug: #117285 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine crashed after it finished writing a CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117285
<ubotu> New bug: #117286 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ipw2200 wireless doesn't work on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117286
<ubotu> New bug: #117288 in grub (main) "Proposal: grub should select last booted entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117288
<ubotu> New bug: #117290 in debian-installer "rescue mode doesn't offer MD devices for use as root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117290
<ubotu> New bug: #117292 in Ubuntu "Gnome launcher GKSUDO doesn't recognize password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117292
<ubotu> New bug: #117291 in update-manager (main) "update-manager shows to few packages in its list when updating kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117291
<ubotu> New bug: #117293 in openoffice.org-dictionaries (main) "No dictionary for "Franais (Suisse)"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117293
<ubotu> New bug: #117294 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice on feisty 64-bit : wrong behaviour when copy/pasting cells from calc to writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117294
<ubotu> New bug: #117295 in Ubuntu "display problem/crash inkscape with blur and opacity fill option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117295
<ubotu> New bug: #117296 in Ubuntu "display problem/crash inkscape with blur and opacity fill option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117296
<ubotu> New bug: #117297 in nautilus (main) "nautilus file rename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117297
<ubotu> New bug: #117298 in debian-installer (main) "Installer pauses at 85% when downloading package lists - seems to hang causing the user to panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117298
<ubotu> New bug: #117299 in Ubuntu "Hotkeys doesn't work after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117299
<ubotu> New bug: #117300 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "booting fails after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117300
<ubotu> New bug: #117301 in Ubuntu "2.6.22-5-generic: lost ipw2200 firmware and others" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117301
<ubotu> New bug: #117302 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Mozilla-mplayer wont play videos on several pages where vlc plays them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117302
<ubotu> New bug: #117304 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Probelm in database and mailmerge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117304
<vprints> Good noon =)
<vprints> Could someone please check Bug #117302 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117302 in mplayerplug-in "Mozilla-mplayer wont play videos on several pages where vlc plays them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117302
<ubotu> New bug: #117306 in gnome-panel (main) "instances of processes shown in double in the taskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117306
<ubotu> New bug: #117307 in tracker (universe) "Tracker doesn't index openoffice.org files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117307
<ubotu> New bug: #117308 in poppler (main) "libpoppler1-glib dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117308
<ubotu> New bug: #117309 in sysklogd (main) "remote syslog in feisty not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117309
<ubotu> New bug: #117314 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "latest kernel(2.6.20-16) update gives boot problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117314
<ubotu> New bug: #117312 in xorg (main) "Runing graphic on SIS300/3005" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117312
<ubotu> New bug: #117315 in lwatch (universe) "lwatch must be killed with "kill -9" when fifo missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117315
<ubotu> New bug: #117303 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Lattest kernel linux-image-2.6.20-16 broke netfilter MASQUERADE " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117303
<ubotu> New bug: #117310 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "New kernel, still no support for IT8212" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117310
<defcon_> root@ion:~# /usr/bin/gnome-system-log
<defcon_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<defcon_> root@ion:~#
<ubotu> New bug: #117317 in exaile (universe) "broken dep in exaile_0.2.9_i386.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117317
<ubotu> New bug: #117320 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes - no apparent pattern or correlation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117320
<ubotu> New bug: #117321 in update-manager (main) "update-manager failed to download packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117321
<ubotu> New bug: #117322 in Ubuntu "Cant install via gui with 800 X 600 resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117322
<ubotu> New bug: #117323 in evolution (main) "text search tool in evolution report a wrong occurrence count" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117323
<fernando> moin all
<ubotu> New bug: #117327 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Sony TX series and possible many other Sony laptops couldn't use the lowest brightness setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117327
<ubotu> New bug: #117326 in album (multiverse) "album cannot extract movie frame from MPEG movies with ffmpeg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117326
<ubotu> New bug: #117328 in Ubuntu "Writing to DVD-RAM creates corrupted folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117328
<vprints> Anybody ?
<ubotu> New bug: #117329 in Ubuntu "Mouse and keyboard stops working suddenly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117329
<ubotu> New bug: #117330 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "gutsy version adds patch that breaks ABI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117330
<ubotu> New bug: #117331 in acpi-support (main) "sony brightness state isn't restored after resume from suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117331
<ubotu> New bug: #117333 in gnome-terminal (main) "tab options not working (from commandline)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117333
<ubotu> New bug: #117334 in lastfm (universe) "lastfm crashes when executed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117334
<ubotu> New bug: #117336 in nautilus (main) "virtual box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117336
<Arby> how long is reasonable to leave a bug as 'needs info' before rejecting it?
<Arby> I have several that are partially triaged that have been hanging around for weeks
<persia> I usually like to leave them for two or three months, but some people close after a month.
<Arby> what would be your opinion on bug 91831?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91831 in update-manager "upgrade from edgy to feisty crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91831
<Arby> for example
<Arby> persia: ^^
<gnomefreak> Arby: i would see if you can get more info out of the reporter(s)
<gnomefreak> i havent looked at it yet though
<persia> Arby: Yep.  It's best to wait for a few minutes for someone to look at things :)
<gnomefreak> looking
<Arby> gnomefreak: persia: thanks :)
<Arby> I asked for info about a month ago, no response.
<persia> Arby: For that one, there's been no activity for a month, and it's not an easily confirmed bug - most people didn't have that type of trouble.  I'm guessing that Lafa either solved the problem or doesn't use Ubuntu now, so it's probably safe to close.
<Arby> persia: thanks, I have several similar ones so I'll do some tidying up :)
<gnomefreak> Arby: wait you have dups?
<persia> Arby: If you get some responses from the bug reporter, but the reported has little time, or the bug is difficult to reproduce, more time is better.  Also, if you're triaging a Needs Info bug, it's good practice to assign yourself.  Once confirmed, you can unassign.
<gnomefreak> in thoery atleast
<Arby> no not dups, just similar update bugs with a traceback and nothing else
<Arby> persia: OK, noted
<persia> Arby: Are the tracebacks all different?
<Arby> as best I can tell yes
<gnomefreak> Arby: are they all adept-manager trace backs?
<gnomefreak> s/-/_
<Arby> gnomefreak: yes I think so, I'd have to check back to be sure though
<gnomefreak> Arby: if you do close them due to lack of info make sure you comment that on bug
<Arby> gnomefreak: sorry comment what? could you clarify.
* gnomefreak normally asks again for info after a while than ill close it if non is given in <insert time>
<Arby> that there are multiple bugs with apparently different update-manager tracebacks?
<gnomefreak> Arby: when you close the bug state you are closing the bug due to lack of information to continue diagnosing the issue, you can reopen bug report onc eyou have the infomation at hand   or something along those lines
<Arby> ah right OK
<gnomefreak> Arby: tracebacks dont really help with anything we need the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Arby> that's what I thought
<gnomefreak> there are normally 3 files in that dir
<Arby> yes I'm aware of those
<gnomefreak> we need most of time all 3
<Arby> it was the policy on rejecting bugs that I needed clearing up
<Arby> I think I get it now
<Arby> thanks for the guidance people :)
* Arby --> cleaning up :)
<persia> Arby: Thanks for chasing the bugs :)
<Arby> I like to do my bit :)
* gnomefreak needs to find a day to get to bugs maybe later this week depending on how things go
<Arby> since I'm at it, can anyone advise on bug 95436
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95436 in update-manager "Upgrade Edgy to Feisty hangs" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95436
<Arby> it seems like there is a genuine issue, but not enough information to do anything
<Arby> any suggestions for what else I can ask for?
<gnomefreak> Arby: just reenforce the need for those logs
<ubotu> New bug: #117337 in exiv2 (universe) "Please sync exiv2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117337
<Arby> gnomefreak: thanks, does it matter that the original report relates to feisty beta?
<Arby> i.e. people have probably upgraded by now.
<gnomefreak> im getting the thought that all these need to be filed against adept now update-manager
<gnomefreak> Arby: need to find out if it is an issue on feisty final
<Arby> gnomefreak: possibly true (re assign to adept) I'm not clear on what the distinction between adept and update manager is?
<Arby> I /think/ mvo is the person to ask but he isn't here
<gnomefreak> Arby: adept now has an upgrader its new in feisty that seems to be the issue more so than update-manager
<Arby> oh, so what is update manager for then?
<gnomefreak> its a good chance that it is the update-manger ported to adept that is causing this issue
<gnomefreak> Arby: adept == kde update-manager == gnome/xfce/
<gnomefreak> notice all the trace backs are related to adept_manager not update-manager
<Arby> gnomefreak: so you suggest I reassign them to adept and let whoever looks after adept make a decision?
<gnomefreak> Arby: yes but make sure its the right package there are a bunch of adept packages
-Noooop:#ubuntu-bugs- You have 1 new message. Type /server mail to read.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: what package is the qt version of update-manager?
<Arby> OK, I'll investigate.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: er...adept is the source package, iirc
<Hobbsee> if not, they'll move it from there
<Noooop> owned :D
<gnomefreak> that was odd
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: did you get my question?
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Noooop> gnomefreak that was pair
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b *!*@87-196-112-230.net.novis.pt]  by gnomefreak
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes.  oh, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> [22:53]  <Hobbsee> gnomefreak: er...adept is the source package, iirc
<Hobbsee> [22:53]  <Hobbsee> if not, they'll move it from there
<Hobbsee> didnt realise you'd parted in the middle
<gnomefreak> nooop exploited me
<gnomefreak> with a mail server
<gnomefreak> server mail
<Arby> is that what this means ? --> [Notice]  -Noooop to #ubuntu-bugs- You have 1 new message. Type /server mail to read.
<gnomefreak> Arby: dont type that
* Hobbsee wonders what happens if you do
<Arby> I've never even seen that before
<Arby> what is it?
* Arby <-- irc neophyte
<gnomefreak> Arby: file it against adept someone will move it if needed
<Arby> right thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117338 in gimp-help (main) "French paragraph in English documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117338
<Arby> what was that notice I got, something malicious?
<gnomefreak> Arby: it will dissconnect you from irc
<gnomefreak> Arby: just ignore it
<Arby> ok
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: is our qt/kde great one :)
<Arby> yes I know, I also lurk in #kubuntu-devel :)
<Arby> I am a kde user but my foo is weak for I am new.
<Hobbsee> debian bug #425621 and debian bug #425913
<ubotu> Debian bug 425621 in akregator "akregator: should depend on libktnef1" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/425621
<ubotu> Debian bug 425913 in kmail "depency on libktnef1 missing" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/425913
<AndyP> could somebody who knows KDE have a look at bug #117223 and change it to affect the correct package? plskthx!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117223 in Ubuntu "Reset button in system settings crashes it" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117223
<persia> AndyP: Are you a KDE user?  If so, I'd be happy to help you figure out the affected package.
<AndyP> persia: no, that's why i was asking.. it isn't my bug, i was just trying to triage it but came to a gap in my knowledge :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117340 in Ubuntu "Gnome CD burning function translation error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117340
<Hobbsee> AndyP: done
<persia> AndyP: OK.  No worries then.
<AndyP> Hobbsee: thanks muchly
<Hobbsee> no problme
<Arby> Hobbsee: as resident kubuntu guru what do you recommend for bug 108335
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108335 in kubuntu-default-settings "kubuntu screen saver not default on" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108335
<Arby> should it be closed?
<Arby> (I think yes but I'd like to confirm)
<ubotu> New bug: #117343 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice hangs in Page Layout dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117343
<ubotu> New bug: #117344 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu crashed while installing, bug sent later" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117344
<ubotu> New bug: #117345 in adept (main) "adept locks software database if it crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117345
<ubotu> New bug: #117347 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Unhelpful error in printing settings when CUPS disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117347
<ubotu> New bug: #117349 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117349
<ubotu> New bug: #117350 in postfix-policyd-spf-perl (universe) "Man page refers to /usr/sbin/policyd-spf-perl instead of /usr/sbin/postfix-policyd-spf-perl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117350
<Arby> is there anything I can usefully request for bug 109813 or should it be rejected as insufficient info?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109813 in grub "wrong root disk in grub/menu.lst" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109813
<ubotu> New bug: #117353 in gcc-4.1 (main) "-finstrument-functions gcc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117353
<ubotu> New bug: #117355 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Please package telepathy-sofiasip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117355
<ubotu> New bug: #117356 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager Cannot Initialize the Package Information: New" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117356
<ubotu> New bug: #117357 in update-manager (main) "Fail in update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117357
<ubotu> New bug: #117358 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga not storing user settings in Ubuntu-AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117358
<ubotu> New bug: #117359 in Ubuntu "Synaptic bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117359
<ubotu> New bug: #117360 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed starting download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117360
<ubotu> New bug: #117361 in Ubuntu "E:Problem parsing dependency Depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117361
<ubotu> New bug: #117363 in kdepim (main) "Kontact/KMail recieved SIGSEGV while deleting message..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117363
<ubotu> New bug: #117362 in sendmail (universe) "Please merge sendmail 8.14.1-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117362
<ubotu> New bug: #117364 in Ubuntu "update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117364
<ubotu> New bug: #117366 in Ubuntu "wireless card stopped working after kernel updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117366
<ubotu> New bug: #117369 in Ubuntu "problem with update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117369
<ubotu> New bug: #117370 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "he's still here. Extensive list of /dev/null changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117370
<ubotu> New bug: #117371 in Ubuntu "/var/lib/dpg/status could not be opened/parsed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117371
<ubotu> New bug: #117373 in linux-meta (main) "kernel update requires change fstab syntax sdxx to hdxx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117373
<Arby> what is the policy on triaging bugs that involve Automatix?
<Arby> as I understand we don't support this so it should be rejected.
<Arby> is this correct?
<Hobbsee> Arby: correct
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Hobbsee> you can pretty much just use that factoid
<Arby> Hobbsee: just found your response to one of the several that have come in today
<Hobbsee> :)
<Arby> I'll reject the others
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Arby> Hobbsee: is that a reasonable response --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/117364
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117364 in Ubuntu "update-manager" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<Hobbsee> Arby: yeah - except that any other bugs found may well be due to automatix too
<Arby> I know, I just don't want to discourage people from reporting bugs
<Hobbsee> there are enough bugs.  wont hurt if we discourage some poeple - particularly those foolish enough to run automatix
<Arby> fair point :)
<vprints> Could somebody take a look at Bug #117302 please =)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117302 in mplayerplug-in "Mozilla-mplayer wont play videos on several pages where vlc plays them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117302
<Arby> yay, bugs -3 :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<persia> vprints: Without looking at the details, I'd suspect that was due to differences between the codecs handled well by mplayer and vlc.  There are several different codec systems in use, and consolidation, while a target, takes a lot of work.
<persia> Arby: Hurrah!
<Arby> make that -4
<Arby> something in automatix-land is busted today
<vprints> So, what could I be helpful with ?
<ubotu> New bug: #117375 in rdiff-backup (main) "don't know" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117375
<ubotu> New bug: #117376 in kdetoys (main) "KWeather for KDE 3.5.7 does not use panel's transparency configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117376
<ubotu> New bug: #117377 in update-manager (main) "Package installation crashed update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117377
<ubotu> New bug: #117378 in Ubuntu "wirless adapter stops working after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117378
<ubotu> New bug: #117380 in bfilter (universe) "Upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 fails when using bfilter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117380
<ubotu> New bug: #117379 in firefox (main) "same event.keyCode for "+" and "=" on JavaScript Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117379
<ubotu> New bug: #117383 in Ubuntu "Package Manager will not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117383
<ubotu> New bug: #117385 in Ubuntu "Switch user does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117385
<blueyed> Can someone please change bug 75765 from wishlist to bug, please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75765 in syslinux "syslinux should depend on mtools" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75765
<ubotu> New bug: #117388 in poppler (main) "missing header file in libpoppler-qt-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117388
<gnomefreak> Arby: most of the times kernel bugs should be left to kernel guys
<Arby> gnomefreak:OK, it just looked like something that needed attention.
<Arby> I'll leave it be then
* Arby goes off to do something else for a while
<ubotu> New bug: #117392 in texlive-bin (main) "[gutsy]  configuring texlive-base-bin fails due to error with fmtutil-sys error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117392
<ubotu> New bug: #117395 in Ubuntu "Alsaplayer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117395
<ubotu> New bug: #117396 in atk1.0 (main) "Error dependency is not satisfiable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117396
<ubotu> New bug: #117398 in Ubuntu "netboot install proxy apt-cacher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117398
<ubotu> New bug: #117399 in Ubuntu "package manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117399
<ubotu> New bug: #117400 in Ubuntu "WiFi adapter using prism drivers stops working, requires reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117400
<ubotu> New bug: #117401 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed while checking dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117401
<ubotu> New bug: #117404 in Ubuntu "Problme de tableau de bord avec gnome-power-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117404
<ubotu> New bug: #117406 in apache2 (main) "htpasswd2 is missing from apache2 package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117406
<ubotu> New bug: #117412 in Ubuntu "hangs at "preparing restricted drivers.." with 2.6.20-16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117412
<ubotu> New bug: #117413 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "non-existing optical drives after kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117413
<ubotu> New bug: #117414 in firefox (main) "crash becouse of automatic standby of the pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117414
<ubotu> New bug: #117365 in Ubuntu "Report update bugs" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117365
<ubotu> New bug: #117418 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent crashes with SIGSEGV when deleting downloaded torrent + data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117418
<ubotu> New bug: #117419 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117419
<ubotu> New bug: #117420 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "german spellcheck is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117420
<ubotu> New bug: #117422 in Ubuntu "Sleep cannot resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117422
<ubotu> New bug: #117423 in firefox (main) "freeze system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117423
<ubotu> New bug: #117424 in desktop-effects (main) "missing some content of windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117424
<ubotu> New bug: #117426 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager Broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117426
<ubotu> New bug: #117429 in update-manager (main) "package size in update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117429
<ubotu> New bug: #117428 in Ubuntu "Update-Manager Error (Duplicate Sources.List)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117428
<ubotu> New bug: #117430 in gforge-plugin-scmcvs (universe) "Please merge gforge-plugin-scmcvs 4.5.14-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117430
<ubotu> New bug: #117427 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No resume from Hibernate: Hash matches device ttyd7 & ttyaa " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117427
<ubotu> New bug: #117433 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice 2.2 and Gmail problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117433
<ubotu> New bug: #117435 in gaphor (universe) "gahpor does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117435
<ubotu> New bug: #117436 in file-roller (main) "2.19: remote files are copied to localhost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117436
<ubotu> New bug: #117438 in Ubuntu "no audio on toshiba l35 s2151 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117438
<ubotu> New bug: #117439 in openoffice.org (main) "widgets cut off in options dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117439
<ubotu> New bug: #117442 in gnome-panel (main) "NetworkManager creates multiple instances which cannot be easily removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117442
<ubotu> New bug: #117443 in serpentine (main) "importing from rhythmbox does nothing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117443
<ubotu> New bug: #117445 in Ubuntu "The edit "Login Window" in GNOME system  to large for display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117445
<ubotu> New bug: #117447 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "bad irq stuff (irqpoll) happening on asus p4p800se" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117447
<ubotu> New bug: #117446 in powernowd (main) "powersaved initscript errors on Via Nehemiah" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117446
<ubotu> New bug: #117449 in Ubuntu "double characters from Apple MacPro keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117449
<ubotu> New bug: #117448 in ipmasq (universe) "ipmasq blocks multicast traffic" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117448
<ubotu> New bug: #117451 in gaim-libnotify (universe) "resync pidgin-libnotify from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117451
<ubotu> New bug: #117453 in nautilus (main) "Nautilius context menu contains a conflicting accelerator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117453
<ubotu> New bug: #117454 in arts (main) "graphical desktop shift with mouse move" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117454
<ubotu> New bug: #117456 in Ubuntu "Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG does't start on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117456
<ubotu> New bug: #117457 in digikam (main) "sync digikam from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117457
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-29
<ubotu> New bug: #117459 in cryptsetup (universe) "luksOpen takes ages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117459
<ubotu> New bug: #117458 in Ubuntu "No sound with ATI SB600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117458
<ubotu> New bug: #117462 in Ubuntu "'No foi possvel resolver 'people.ubuntubrasil.org'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117462
<ubotu> New bug: #117463 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "completed event "button/power"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117463
<ubotu> New bug: #117466 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed twice mid session." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117466
<jmg> gir
<ubotu> New bug: #117335 in Ubuntu "Xorg fail with a /dev/agpgart not available in feisty and intel gm965 (x3100) video card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117335
<ubotu> New bug: #117468 in update-manager (main) "Package manager cache open failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117468
<ubotu> New bug: #117469 in update-manager (main) "problem parsing thekompany-support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117469
<ubotu> New bug: #117471 in nexuiz (universe) "Nexuiz: Crash when the 'Real Time dynamic light' option is turned on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117471
<ubotu> New bug: #117473 in yelp (main) "Rythmbox player.  No "stop" button to stop or pause playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117473
<ubotu> New bug: #117475 in Ubuntu "Epson CX4800 not connecting USB 1.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117475
<ubotu> New bug: #117479 in Ubuntu "Monitor powers down no matter what is set in GPM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117479
<ubotu> New bug: #117480 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.2 crashes the machine with File->Open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117480
<ace_suares> hi yall. I was told to highlight a big that I put in launchpad just now. I don't know if that is common and/or expected. Is it ?
<Hobbsee> it will show up here in a min.  you can highlight it first, however
<ubotu> New bug: #117482 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screensaver locks up when using molecules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117482
<ubotu> New bug: #117483 in gnome-panel (main) "menu places in gnome panel launch nautilus very slow " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117483
<`23meg> does Ubiquity support LVM in manual partitioning?
<Fujitsu> `23meg, not yet.
<`23meg> bug 52140 says some volumes are recognized but have exclamation marks next to them; is this the expected behavior with existing volumes?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52140 in ubiquity "DapperDrake 64-bit CD install does not recognize existing LVM volumes/filesystems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52140
<ubotu> New bug: #117490 in linux-meta (main) "Shutdown doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117490
<ubotu> New bug: #117492 in e2fsprogs (main) "e2fsck should have a progress bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117492
<ubotu> New bug: #117493 in cryptsetup (universe) "[gutsy]  cryptsetup fails to rendezvous with udev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117493
<ubotu> New bug: #117495 in amarok (main) "Desktop crached half" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117495
<ubotu> New bug: #117496 in ltspfs (main) "Edubuntu ltspfs local devices only work on first login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117496
<ubotu> New bug: #117497 in evince (main) "evince wont install : libpoppler1-glib renamed in libpoppler1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117497
<ubotu> New bug: #117498 in Ubuntu "System don't boot after 2.6.20-16 kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117498
<ubotu> New bug: #117500 in gmpc (universe) "Can't drag'n'drop a selection in the playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117500
<ubotu> New bug: #117501 in pidgin (main) "SSL Handshake gescheitert" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117501
<ubotu> New bug: #117502 in cryptsetup (universe) "[gutsy]  cryptsetup luksFormat fails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117502
<dholbach> hello
<ompaul> morning dholbach
<dholbach> heya ompaul
<ubotu> New bug: #117504 in Ubuntu "2.6.20-16 kernel breaks acpi battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117504
<ubotu> New bug: #117507 in tf (universe) "tinyfugue crashes with multiple instances running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117507
<ubotu> New bug: #117509 in Ubuntu "gdm wont let me into ubuntu after updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117509
<ubotu> New bug: #117513 in gnome-panel (main) "RIghr panel that shows application currently runnign does not obey autohide flag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117513
<ubotu> New bug: #117514 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse does not synchronize keys with keyserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117514
<ubotu> New bug: #117516 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0.0.3 incorrectly(?) applies .className on self-closing HTML element" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117516
<ubotu> New bug: #117518 in twisted (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117518
<ubotu> New bug: #117517 in octave2.9 (universe) "octave is linking incorrectly BLAS/ATLAS libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117517
<ubotu> New bug: #117519 in nut (universe) "Incorrect group for USB device in NUT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117519
<ubotu> New bug: #117520 in twisted-runner (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117520
<ubotu> New bug: #117521 in python-imaging (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117521
<ubotu> New bug: #117526 in Ubuntu "Computer will completely shut down if video usage or cpu usage is at a higher level for more then a few minutes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117526
<Mithrandir> heh, 117526 sounds like "my computer shuts down if it overheats".
<Hobbsee> does, rather
<Mithrandir> which is either a hardware problem or some buggy driver reading the temperature probe.
<Hobbsee> have you read it yet?
<Mithrandir> nope
<Hobbsee> you should
<Mithrandir> he's persistent, at least.
<Mithrandir> it'd be good to find out what the problem is, then
<ubotu> New bug: #117527 in Ubuntu "Please sync gpodder 0.9.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117527
<ubotu> New bug: #117528 in inkscape (main) "I used Inkscape yesterday and got the crash popup today :(" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117528
<ubotu> New bug: #117529 in dia (main) "Displays "Thank you for using Dia." on stdout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117529
<ubotu> New bug: #117530 in poppler (main) "poppler-utils should Suggest ghostscript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117530
<ubotu> New bug: #117531 in wsdl4j (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117531
<ubotu> New bug: #117533 in axis (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117533
<ubotu> New bug: #117534 in poppler (main) "pdftohtml writes imagefiles outside working directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117534
<ubotu> New bug: #117535 in python-cups (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117535
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Was any bug with the new kernel reported?
<Hobbsee> RainCT: suggest you check the bugtracker for that...
<ubotu> New bug: #117540 in aolserver4 (universe) "Please merge aolserver4 4.5.0-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117540
<ubotu> New bug: #117542 in compiz (main) "Rotating the screen causes panels to be wrong size until at-tab forces refresh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117542
<ubotu> New bug: #117543 in quodlibet (universe) "dependency is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117543
<fernando> moin all
<ubotu> New bug: #117544 in osdsh (universe) "osdsh displays part of the previous message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117544
<ccm> I just tried to triage my first bug and was able to assign to myself and confirm but not to set priority
<ccm> is there something to look after?
<ScottK> ccm: Unless you are in ubuntu-qa or a developer, you won't be able to set priority.
<ScottK> ccm: Also, you should not confirm your own bugs.
<ScottK> ccm: What bug?
<ccm> ScottK: okay, i see, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysklogd/+bug/117309
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117309 in sysklogd "remote syslog in feisty not working - syslogd running as root" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ccm> ScottK: so if i happen to report a bug i let others confirm it in order to keep quality assurance, right?
<ScottK> Yes
* ScottK is looking at the bug now.
<ccm> understood
<ScottK> ccm: Given the comment you got, I'd say it's OK to leave it at confirmed.
<ccm> ScottK: okay, but the next time I'll only confirm bugs of others
<ScottK> ccm: I see it's marked for security, so I'll wait and let the security team decide on priority.
<ScottK> ccm: Great.
<ccm> thank you
<ScottK> ccm: What we are doing now is called bug triage.  It's a great way to get involved with Ubuntu.  Would you be interested in helping out some?  It's a great way to learn?
<ccm> ScottK: well, yes, I already read about it in the wiki and actually i think i am technically enough to this, the only limit is time, as always
<ScottK> OK.  That's great.  You might also consider joining the Bugsquad if you haven't?
<ccm> ScottK: I already did so
<ccm> ScottK: so and in this place here on gets notified about new bugs, right? though it's also important to (re)view all the pending homeless ones
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> and yes
<ScottK> You can also ask questions here and get answers from more experienced triagers if you are unsure.
<ScottK> Sounds like you are ready to get to work.
<ubotu> New bug: #117545 in Ubuntu "nautilus freeze when try open file via FTP " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117545
<ccm> ScottK: and ubotu is just a bot reporting the bug status changes?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Actually, just new bugs, not all status changes
<ccm> okay, that was a very helpful lesson
<ScottK> Glad to be of assisstance.
<ubotu> New bug: #117546 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117546
<ubotu> New bug: #117547 in python2.5 (main) "fails to upgrade python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117547
<ubotu> New bug: #117548 in apt-mirror (universe) "Mirroring "flat" repositories causes spurious error reporting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117548
<ubotu> New bug: #117550 in hal (main) "i have laptop asus A9T with sound ADI SOUND max. mi sound in these laptop not function, please help me, thanks." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117550
<ccm> erm, what a bug report :)
<Hobbsee> sounds very much like a request for support
<ccm> right
* Hobbsee would grab the "use answers" response off !responses, and reject that, most likely
<ccm> so this is a one should reject with a kindly point to help pages?
<ccm> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Hobbsee> havent read the bug
<ccm> so this'd be the correct answert:
<ccm> "Thanks for your comments. This does not appear to be a bug report and we are closing it. We appreciate the difficulties you are facing, but it would make more sense to raise your question in the support tracker. <https://answers.launchpad.net/questions>"
<Hobbsee> crimsun: your opinion?
<Hobbsee> ccm: yeah.  looks like it to me
<ccm> okay, then I feel free to do it that way :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ccm> do you set yourself to "notify me about changes" when you reject a bug and don't assign it to yourself?
<ccm> or should you assign a rejected bug to oneself
<Hobbsee> you dont need to assign
<Hobbsee> you can get notified about changes if you like
<ccm> okay
<viviersf> has any1 here burned a CD on feisty ?
<jjesse> i have
<jjesse> several
<persia> ccm: I recommend you subscribe to anything you reject, so you can work with the reporter if they reopen it.  If you handle hundreds of bugs a day (like Hobbsee), this generates too much mail, so you don't do that anymore.
<ccm> viviersf: yes, i have
<ccm> persia: i see, i thought about that, too, that's why i asked, thanks for your comment
<viviersf> ccm, jjesse and it works fine ?
<ccm> viviersf: yes, no problem so far
* Hobbsee hasnt handled hundreds fo bugs a day in ages...
<jjesse> viviersf: yes, using k3b
* Hobbsee does get emailed about most kde bugs, though
<jjesse> Hobbsee: that's because you ignore them :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: heh.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: launchpad got too slow
<viviersf> ccm, jjesse oi, my cdrecord doesnt even burn for sum reason
* viviersf envestigates
<jjesse> Hobbsee: seriously? how is launchpad slow for you?
<ccm> viviersf: well I use k3b
<ccm> viviersf: and the gnome nautilus thingy
<viviersf> ccm, they both dotn work here
<Hobbsee> jjesse: it used to take 30-50 seconds to load each page, for a while
<ubotu> New bug: #117551 in Ubuntu "can not update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117551
<viviersf> ccm, and its cdrecord causing stuff or :  wodim
<Hobbsee> jjesse: it's because i'm using the beta, and it's all over https
* Hobbsee bets a lollypop that that's a reject bug.
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i'm on the beta as well
<jjesse> and i have no speed issues
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you're not in au
<Hobbsee> it takes ~15 seconds for pages to load now
<jjesse> Hobbsee: oh
<Hobbsee> so not so bad
<jjesse> wow
<Hobbsee> just long enough that you notice it
* Hobbsee rejects that bug
<ubotu> New bug: #117552 in kdebase (main) "Default icon for link to folders could be better" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117552
<ubotu> New bug: #117553 in cryptsetup (universe) "Opening LUKS encrypted partition fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117553
<ubotu> New bug: #117554 in Ubuntu "KPC650 EVDO card disconnects every 2 minutes with 2.6.20 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117554
<ubotu> New bug: #117555 in Ubuntu "Suspend-to-disk (hibernate) and suspend-to-ram do not work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117555
<bdmurray> dholbach: can launchpadBugs do any duplicate detection?  What I mean is check and see if a bug is already marked a duplicate?
<dholbach> hum, no, no I don't think so
<dholbach> but yeah, that'd be a nice feature
<ubotu> New bug: #117556 in Ubuntu "I can not change screen resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117556
<ubotu> New bug: #117558 in libkexiv2 (main) "Please sync libkexiv2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117558
<dholbach> to have something like    b = Bug(12345); if b.is_duplicate then: ...
<dholbach> bdmurray: could you file a wishlist bug for that?
<bdmurray> dholbach: sure, no problem
<bdmurray> dholbach: would it be against bughelper then?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> python-launchpad-bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #117559 in scim-anthy (main) ""dictionary menu" of scim-anthy doesn't work at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117559
<ubotu> New bug: #117560 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "Duplicate detection not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117560
<ubotu> New bug: #117561 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Machine Check Exception with ACPI in 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117561
<ubotu> New bug: #117562 in xmms (main) "clicking on "about" of inactive plugin xmms-stats crashes xmms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117562
<ubotu> New bug: #117564 in evolution (main) "Evolution Calendar will not load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117564
<ubotu> New bug: #117566 in libnss-ldap (universe) "2.6.20-16 kernel upgrade kills ldap authentication...boot crasher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117566
<ubotu> New bug: #117567 in vmware-player (multiverse) "Dont detect vmware workstation, install/remove broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117567
<ubotu> New bug: #117569 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashes if changing folder list layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117569
<vprints> Could someone please take a look at Bug #117302
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117302 in mplayerplug-in "Mozilla-mplayer wont play videos on several pages where vlc plays them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117302
<ubotu> New bug: #117570 in Ubuntu "Shell scripts breaking all over the place due to incompatible symlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117570
<ccm> lol
<ccm> read the last bug report :)
<ccm> it's a work of literature
<ubotu> New bug: #117571 in xen-source (universe) "no ipw3945 driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117571
<vprints> =P
<ubotu> New bug: #117572 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror has problems with subdomains" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117572
<ubotu> New bug: #117575 in firefox (main) "Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox/x-www-browser-bin." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117575
<ubotu> New bug: #117577 in sane-backends (main) "batch scan with scanimage does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117577
<ubotu> New bug: #117574 in libvideo-capture-v4l-perl (universe) "Video quality is poor in Ubuntu than in Microsoft (R) Windows (R)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117574
<bspindler> hi guys/gals, I get an error trying to upgrade from 6.10-7.04 (Not enough free disk space), it says to free up at least 17M on /boot, empty trash etc... I have 24M avail on /boot and much more else where, here is df -kh
<bspindler> /dev/md2               19G  4.2G   14G  24% /
<bspindler> varrun                2.0G  192K  2.0G   1% /var/run
<bspindler> varlock               2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /var/lock
<bspindler> procbususb             10M  180K  9.9M   2% /proc/bus/usb
<bspindler> udev                   10M  180K  9.9M   2% /dev
<bspindler> devshm                2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /dev/shm
<bspindler> /dev/md0               44M   18M   24M  43% /boot
<bspindler> /dev/md3              123G   25G   92G  22% /home
<bspindler> /dev/md4              459G  295G  142G  68% /mnt/data
<bspindler> /dev/hda               55M   55M     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<bspindler> sorry bout the post
<Vytas> bspindler: try cleaning apt cache
<bspindler> I ran apt-get clean
<bspindler> is there something else to run?
<bddebian> Boo
<Vytas> bspindler: try uninstall something then?
<Vytas> bspindler: if you are missing space on /boot you can delete old kernels as well
<bspindler> Vytas: that's what I don't get, it's calling for 17M but there is 24M avail, so it's seems buggy
<Vytas> bspindler: probably it's just the default warning
<Vytas> bspindler: obviously it misses space on /
<Vytas> hm but wait - not
<ubotu> New bug: #117578 in rhythmbox (main) "filename not changed to the "standard" when adding a song to ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117578
<ubotu> New bug: #117579 in kile (universe) "Kile 1.9.3-3 merge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117579
<ubotu> New bug: #117580 in Ubuntu "Wireless gone at upgrade to kernel 2.6.20-26-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117580
<Vytas> bspindler: file a bug then
<bspindler> Vytas: I just removed all old kernels and got the same error but with less space it needed so I guess it really does need some amount I don't have... I'll see if I can keep scrubbing the partition
<Vytas> bspindler: that is just weird
<Vytas> bspindler: it doesn't need much space
<bspindler> yah and now there is 33M avail
<Vytas> should be enough for grub, lilo and 3 kernels
<Vytas> :)
<bspindler> no kidding! ;) it's 64-bit if that makes any difference
<Vytas> bspindler: im not very familiar with ubuntu upgrader, maybe it has some hardcoded requirement for boot partition, no idea
<Vytas> bspindler: the smallest boot partition i had was 64M
<ubotu> New bug: #117583 in rhythmbox (main) "ipod: album art not added" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117583
<bspindler> mine is 44M
<bspindler> and now only one kernel, grub on it
<bspindler> using 11M
<Vytas> and upgrader still not happy?
<bspindler> exactly...
<Vytas> btw, is there anyone here with the knowledge of mesa drivers? I get a very strange bug, no idea if its only my system or..
<ubotu> New bug: #117584 in openoffice.org (main) "oo quite quand on essaye de charger un style de page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117584
<Vytas> bug #117573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117573 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "glFog implementation is broken on i810 driver (i915 video card)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117573
<ubotu> New bug: #117585 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when I press play button to play audio cd track" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117585
* ace_suares is away: Gone away for now. 
* ace_saures_away is back.
<Mithrandir> ace_suares: please turn off public away.
<ubotu> New bug: #117586 in hal (main) "Scanner HP Scanjet 5p doesn't work with Advansys ABP915" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117586
<ace_suares> Mithrandir: okay.
<ubotu> New bug: #117587 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Can't start with kernel-2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117587
<bdmurray> ^- that seems wrong
<ubotu> New bug: #117588 in restricted-manager (main) "linux restricted header dependency problem causing X server error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117588
<RainCT> bdmurray: about bug #117587, moved it to linux-source-2.6.20
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117587 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Can't start with kernel-2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117587
<RainCT> sorry
<bdmurray> RainCT: no problem, I was just a bit confused.  How did you end up at 2.6.22?
<RainCT> bdmurray: well, I asked about the package name for the 'new' kernel on #ubuntu-motu and they gave me the url for 2.6.22 :p
<bdmurray> heh
<bdmurray> all the linux-source-2.6-* packages can be confusing
<persia> RainCT: Sorry.  That's my fault.
<RainCT> persia: np, I should have said that I'm on Feisty
<ubotu> New bug: #117593 in Ubuntu "Kernel upgrade causes multiple drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117593
<ubotu> New bug: #117594 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Acer Aspire 5610 - Touchpad behavior of the left button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117594
<ubotu> New bug: #117595 in xfce4-datetime-plugin (universe) "Please sync xfce4-datetime-plugin (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117595
<ubotu> New bug: #117596 in apt-cacher (universe) "apt-cacher version vauge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117596
<RainCT> bdmurray: btw, I answered your mail about ubuntu-qa
<ubotu> New bug: #117597 in geos (universe) "libgeos-c1 likely broken feisty, undefined symbol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117597
<bdmurray> RainCT: okay, it is on my list for today
<vprints> Could someone please test Bug #117302 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117302 in mplayerplug-in "Mozilla-mplayer wont play videos on several pages where vlc plays them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117302
<vprints> I have been asking that for 33 hours now...
<vprints> Getting a bit depressing
<RainCT> vprints:
* RainCT is going to test it
<vprints> Thankyou :)
<jjesse> is that bug assigned to the mozzila team?
<ubotu> New bug: #117598 in python-defaults (main) "adept crashed on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117598
<ubotu> New bug: #117599 in celementtree (universe) "celementtree provides redundant Python 2.5 packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117599
<vprints> noone
<ubotu> New bug: #117600 in circuslinux (universe) "create a desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117600
<vprints> jjesse: noone
* jjesse wonders if it should  be?
* Hobbsee reminds vprints about the number of bugs in launchpad
<Hobbsee> and the relatively few people who would run a mozilla-mplayer vs vlc setup
<vprints> Hobbsee, thankyou, but I guess I really liked the months before feisty release where i could get something tested in minutes
<RainCT> vprints: how can I test it? it's displaying with totem?
<RainCT> *totem? = totem
<ubotu> New bug: #117601 in Ubuntu "upgrade to feisty fawn crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117601
<vprints> RainCT - install mplayer plugin =)
<vprints> at least i got it several times like that - fresh install + firefox + mplayer plugin
<RainCT> vprints: installed it
<vprints> =)
<vprints> RainCT, how does it behave?
<ubotu> New bug: #117603 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager crashes at "Configuring Device" (28%) - Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117603
<RainCT> vprints: totem is playing it, although I installed mozilla-mplayer
<vprints> i guess you have to uninstall totem for a bit then
<vprints> =P
<vprints> sorry for that trouble
<vprints> all the machines i turn away from Win are using mplayer to play videos, so i am a bit concerned, cause i can't upgrade them  then
<vprints> at least just like that
<seb128> what are you talking about?
<vprints> that mplayer plugin can't play videos embedded in webpages correctly
<seb128> use totem
<vprints> if there is a regression in functionality the solution shouldn't be to use another program =)
<ubotu> New bug: #117604 in gedit (main) "F8 shortcut key for external tools does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117604
<ubotu> New bug: #117605 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes when installing packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117605
<seb128> vprints: right, that was a workaround, mplayer is not officially supported though
<RainCT> vprints: it's buffering
<seb128> we recommend using totem
<RainCT> vprints: don't seems like it works
<vprints> RainCT, it works for you ?
<RainCT> no
<vprints> ok
<vprints> good =D
<vprints> hen i'm not hallusinating
<vprints> *then
<vprints> So, how can i give further information ?
<seb128> there is no open bug about it not working on 7.04, what is not working exactly?
<vprints> sorry ?
<seb128> what is the bug exactly
<seb128> launchpad has no open bug about mozilla-mplayer working
<seb128> it's likely to work for other users then
<seb128> or somebody would already have opened a bug
<seb128> is that specific to a page?
<vprints> well, RainCT confirmedd that
<seb128> does about:plugins list it correctly?
<vprints> two totally different important pages, one from estonia, one from france don't work with it
<seb128> do you have other pages working? is it listed?
<ubotu> New bug: #117606 in pidgin (main) "Connection reset by peer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117606
<ubotu> New bug: #117607 in gedit (main) "gedit's file manager displays hidden files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117607
<vprints> Bug #117302
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117302 in mplayerplug-in "Mozilla-mplayer wont play videos on several pages where vlc plays them" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117302
<seb128> k
<ubotu> New bug: #117608 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "network stop working afer  I've got sky2 eth0: tx timeout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117608
<ubotu> New bug: #117609 in network-manager (main) "vpn menu frozen in version 0.6.4-ubuntu7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117609
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, anyone know how to list bugs by duplictes in bughelper?
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: what exactly do you mean?
<andreas23> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> so there are quite a few duplicate crashes in Firefox. I'd like to list the bugs with the most number of duplicates using bughelper.
<Admiral_Chicago> does that help at all?
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: I think bugnumbers with --nd will do what you are looking for
<andreas23> i have a problem with my sound, it is maybe a bug or just a mixer conflict
<Admiral_Chicago> sort of list all the bugs in firefox by highest number of duplicates to lowest number
<bdmurray> andreas23: have you looked at DebuggingSound at wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<andreas23> no i will look thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: i'll take a look at it, the man page wasn't too helpful when i read it
<andreas23> okay i looked on it but it soved it not
<andreas23> i have a problem that things sometimes work normal somtimes half and sometimes quarter ^^
<andreas23> so is dont thing that it is a simple configurations problem
<bdmurray> andreas23: then submitting a bug using the linux-source-2.6.20 (if you are running feisty) including the information requested there is the next step
<seb128> bdmurray: hi, did you read my question some days ago about the desktop bugs you reopened?
<bdmurray> seb128: yes, I saw that it seems to be a failing of the mailing list again.  I'll be more careful with "older" bugs and using mutt scripts
<seb128> bdmurray: you have scripts to reopen bugs?
<bdmurray> seb128: not to reopen but to confirm good retraces
<bdmurray> were those duplicates or rejections?  If rejections I could make the script smarter
<ubotu> New bug: #117611 in schroot (universe) "Please sync schroot (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117611
<seb128> we mark desktop duplicates rejected
<seb128> they were duplicates marking rejected
<seb128> you unduped and reopened them
<bdmurray> It unduped them too?  I'm sorry about that.
<ubotu> New bug: #117610 in Ubuntu "Splash screen doesn't appear on Intel 82815 Chipset under Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117610
<seb128> that's alright
<seb128> hum, maybe you didn't undup in fact
<seb128> bug #104389
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104389 in gnome-media "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV while exiting (dup-of: 82077)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104389
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82077 in gnome-media "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_class_meta_marshal() " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82077
<seb128> "*** This bug is a duplicate of bug 82077 ***
<seb128>     https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/82077
<seb128> ** Changed in: gnome-media (Ubuntu)
<seb128>        Status: Rejected => Confirmed"
<bdmurray> that's good, I wouldn't have expected that
<seb128> you confirmed a duplicate which was rejected
<seb128> which was pretty confusing
<bdmurray> I should be able to fix my script to avoid that i.e. only change status if unconfirmed
<seb128> could you make it not reopen rejected bug in any case?
<seb128> I don't think rejected bugs should be reopen automatically
<seb128> only unconfirmed looks ok
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> would be nice also if you can stop tagging the bugs marked duplicates also, that's lower importance though
<seb128> s/can/could
<bdmurray> I think I'm finished tagging old bugs now, only brand new ones left
<seb128> cool
<RainCT> Does somebody here have Scribus?
<Slayer_X> RainCT: me <o/
<RainCT> Slayer_X: I've two problems with it, can you check if you have them too please?
<ubotu> New bug: #117613 in kdebase (main) "[kubuntu]  Sometimes the Trash cannot be emtied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117613
<Slayer_X> RainCT: what problems?
<RainCT> they are:   a) All text (menu, etc.) is very big     and b) it doesn't accept input like:    ...
<Slayer_X> RainCT: I dont have these problems
<Slayer_X> RainCT: Im using scribes-0.3.2-1
<RainCT> Slayer_X: what does   scribus --version   say? because I get 1.2.5
<Slayer_X> lol
<Slayer_X> scribus != scribes
<Slayer_X> my bad
<RainCT> :p
<ubotu> New bug: #117614 in Ubuntu "3com MegaHertz PCMCIA card model 3CCFEM556B not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117614
<andreas23> ok bdmurray i added it as as bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/117616
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117616 in Ubuntu "wired sound problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #117617 in gnome-applets (main) "give the volume indicator a border" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117617
<ubotu> New bug: #117616 in Ubuntu "wired sound problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117616
<bdmurray> andreas23: I don't see the output of lspci -nv and dmesg (etc) in your bug report
<andreas23> okay i add it but i dont remember something special in it
<bdmurray> okay, it is just part of what the ubuntu-audio team asks for
<andreas23> h shall i wait till the problem is there again? it disappered few minutes ago
<bdmurray> yes, that sounds best
<ubotu> New bug: #117618 in rhythmbox (main) "notifications should appear when the window is not focused" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117618
<ubotu> New bug: #117620 in gnome-applets (main) "libgnomevfs2-extra needed for gweather" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117620
<ubotu> New bug: #117621 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "X server hangs at boot after latest kernel(2.6.20-16.28) update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117621
<ubotu> New bug: #117624 in totem (main) "Totem Movie Player cannot play DVD, vlc can" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117624
<Arby> does bug 108866 justify having it's importance raised, it has a reasonable number of duplicates?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108866 in rdiff-backup "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108866
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: a bit early to be up no?
<dholbach> hiya Admiral_Chicago
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: it's 22:54 over here
<dholbach> so rather late :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see...maybe you can answer a question for me while you are up...
<dholbach> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> i want to list firefox bugs according to duplicates. so the most duplicated bugs first in decreasing order
<Admiral_Chicago> is it possible in bughelper?
<Admiral_Chicago> awake for the CC meeting?
<dholbach> it doesn't work the way you'd expect it to
<dholbach> but you can do something like      -nd">5"        which will list bugs with more than 5 dups
<dholbach> better to file a wishlist bug about it
<Admiral_Chicago_> dholbach: sorry i had to restart X...did you have an answer
<dholbach> it doesn't work the way you'd expect it to
<dholbach> but you can do something like      -nd">5"        which will list bugs with more than 5 dups
<dholbach> better to file a wishlist bug about it
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay, I see. I tried bugnumbers -nd but I could figure out the syntax. what would I run?
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: I think ./bugnumbers --nd">5" -p firefox
<bdmurray> er, nope
<ccm> can someone explain me why there is the split between bugsquad team and ubuntu qa?
<bdmurray> ubuntu qa has the ability to set importance of bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: nope...
<jmg> but that doesnt mean bugsquad will concentrate on their reccomendations
<Admiral_Chicago> not really...
<ccm> bugsqad seems to be a step towards ubuntu qa, right?
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: yeah gues not I only got it to run with --nd=5
<Admiral_Chicago> by default all bugs are set to medium importance
<Admiral_Chicago> corrent
<bdmurray> ccm: yes
<ccm> bdmurray: ok, thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #117628 in evince (main) "evince-gtk Package has a small spelling mistake" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117628
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago, bdmurray: bugnumbers does not have a "--nd" option, only bughelper
<thekorn> and something like bughelper -p <package> --nd "<2" should work
<bdmurray> thekorn: bugnumers --nd=5 ran though
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: i'll try it in a bit. my family is using my computewr
<ubotu> New bug: #117630 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :9.0." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117630
<thekorn> bdmurray: oh, I see, bugnumbers has the --nd option, but this option has currently no effect
<bdmurray> thekorn: it had the effect of confusing me. ;)
<thekorn> right
<thekorn> will fix it tomorrow morning
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #117633 in comix (universe) "comix gave an error report when I closed it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117633
<ubotu> New bug: #117631 in Ubuntu "Dell Optiplex GX50, Cannot Install From CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117631
<ubotu> New bug: #117634 in edubuntu-meta (main) "system doesn't boot after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117634
<ubotu> New bug: #117635 in ghostscript (main) "Reading some eps files causes system slowdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117635
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-30
<ubotu> New bug: #117636 in texlive-bin (main) "(gutsy) texlive-base-bin: post-install failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117636
* pochu waves!
<ubotu> New bug: #117638 in Ubuntu "Graphics problem when users have different screen resolutions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117638
<ubotu> New bug: #117639 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on starting-up program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117639
<ubotu> New bug: #117640 in firefox (main) "http://awakeningmind.org crashes firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117640
<pochu> A lot of applications are leaving a warning on ~/.xsession-errors, like this. Is that an application bug? (it's happening at least with firefox, thunderbird, gnome-terminal, metacity-dialog, update-manager, restricted-manager, tracker, listen...)
<pochu> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: thunderbird-bin[5725] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<ubotu> New bug: #117641 in pulseaudio (main) "epiphany and Firefox core dump with pulseaudio and flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117641
<ubotu> New bug: #117642 in gnome-btdownload (main) "gnome-btdownload: errors should not suspend downloads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117642
<ubotu> New bug: #117643 in openoffice.org (main) "open office slide show locks up computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117643
<ubotu> New bug: #117644 in gnome-btdownload (main) "gnome-btdownload: could not have more downloads by default (gconf change needed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117644
<ubotu> New bug: #117645 in Ubuntu "Feisty: Kernel panic with 2.6.21 (Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.21.1 Default)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117645
<ubotu> New bug: #117647 in devscripts (main) "Support Launchpad bug numbers with "debchange --closes"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117647
<ubotu> New bug: #117648 in openoffice.org (main) "[festy]  Writer crashes, document recovery attempt, after Insert->Indices and Tables->Bibliography" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117648
<ubotu> New bug: #117646 in Ubuntu "Kernel update with Adept Updater on Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty damages menu.lst." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117646
<ubotu> New bug: #117649 in firefox (main) "firefox and javascript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117649
<ubotu> New bug: #117650 in gnome-launch-box (universe) "No .desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117650
<ubotu> New bug: #117651 in Ubuntu "ubuntu randomly freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117651
<vprints> Confirmed OpenOffice Writer bug
<vprints> Bug #117648
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117648 in openoffice.org "[festy]  Writer crashes, document recovery attempt, after Insert->Indices and Tables->Bibliography" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117648
<vprints> who should it be assigned to ?
<towsonu2003> I think they are supposed to assign bugs to themselves
<towsonu2003> except for the firefox team (whose name I forgot)
<towsonu2003> ok it was mozilla-team and they don't want firefox bugs triaged without reading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<vprints> k
<vprints> thanks
<towsonu2003> you're welcome :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117653 in Ubuntu "needs-packaging" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117653
<ubotu> New bug: #117654 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ThinkFinger" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117654
<myisi> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #117656 in gnaural (universe) "Please sync gnaural (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117656
<ubotu> New bug: #117658 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  kthinkbat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117658
<ubotu> New bug: #117659 in rezound (universe) "application crashed when closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117659
<ubotu> New bug: #117660 in Ubuntu "kicker crashed when closing firefox & openoffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117660
<ubotu> New bug: #117661 in Ubuntu "I can't add a new user in user settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117661
<ubotu> New bug: #117662 in Ubuntu "Date and time will not reset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117662
<ubotu> New bug: #117663 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "segfault starting displayconfig-gtk on dual-screen setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117663
<ubotu> New bug: #117664 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[bzr]  [nv]  crash "no attrribute 'dialog_restart' when starting " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117664
<ubotu> New bug: #117665 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[nv]  cannot select nvidia binary driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117665
<ubotu> New bug: #117667 in firefox (main) "Time slider isn't working on Blender tutorial videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117667
<ubotu> New bug: #117668 in Ubuntu "kipi-plugins simpleviewer needs file renamed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117668
<ubotu> New bug: #117669 in Ubuntu "iptables physdev problem on feisty (bug in iptables or in kernel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117669
<Hobbsee> bug #67263
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67263 in kile "[UNMETDEPS]  Dependency on AMD64 needs to be updated" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67263
<ubotu> New bug: #117674 in kile (universe) "Please sync kile (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117674
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #117675 in gnomebaker (universe) "Can't add files from local network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117675
<ubotu> New bug: #117676 in Ubuntu "no options of "FORWARD"/"BACK"/"CANCEL" throughout the installation process. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117676
<ccm>  anybody awake? i need a hint on what to answer on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/117620
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117620 in gnome-applets "libgnomevfs2-extra needed for gweather (dup-of: 108144)" [Wishlist,Rejected] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108144 in gnome-applets "Gnome applet Weather report fails to report any data" [Low,Rejected] 
<ccm> the guy apparently removed the "ubuntu desktop" package and now complains about missing dependencies
<ccm> i guess this is a not supported step, right?
<ccm> ah, sebastian just got involved, this is done
<crimsun> yes, I was going to note that seb had already rejected the bug on the grounds of Recommends
<ccm> strange i did not get a mail notification about this
<ubotu> New bug: #117678 in pidgin (main) "pidgin (gaim) incorrect displays offline icq message in utf-16be" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117678
<ubotu> New bug: #117679 in f-spot (main) "system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117679
<ubotu> New bug: #117686 in hal (main) "(k)ubuntu 7.04 does not recognize a partition (only the harddrive) that was recognized in edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117686
<ubotu> New bug: #117687 in libgconf-java (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117687
<ubotu> New bug: #117688 in libglade-java (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117688
<ubotu> New bug: #117691 in libgnome-java (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117691
<ubotu> New bug: #117692 in libgtk-java (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117692
<Admiral_Chicago> daniel must be sleeping in...
<ccm> Admiral_Chicago: well. it's 9:20 pm here, give a German time to get his cup of coffee ;)
<ccm> erm
<ccm> am
<ccm> of course
<ccm> i hate that am pm stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> ccm: nah i think it's because of the Community Council meeting
<ccm> Admiral_Chicago: erm, *blush* okay, then be it that way
<Admiral_Chicago> just as well, i don't have anything to be botherin him this time
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe
<ccm> actually I was smart enough getting up one hour earlier than normal this day as i though the hug for a bug day is today
<ccm> but
<ccm> ...
* Admiral_Chicago hugs ccm 
<ccm> reading is an ability you must be able to make use of
<ccm> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> every day is hugday
* ccm blushes deeply again
<ccm> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> haha
<ccm> maybe we could rename #ubuntu-bugs to #ubuntu-hugs :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i need to do some bug work thursday, it'll be interesting
<ccm> bhugs
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #117693 in id-utils (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117693
<Admiral_Chicago> well i'm off
<Admiral_Chicago> ccm: its late here...
<ccm> Admiral_Chicago: well, bye then
<ccm> see you later, or tomorrow in you timezone
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #117695 in ksh (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117695
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<dholbach> how are you?
<thekorn> little tired but fine so far,
<thekorn> full of power for starting into a new but short week :)
<dholbach> that sounds great :-)
<dholbach> what are you working on atm?
<thekorn> dholbach: fixing --nd for bugnumbers, that is almost finished,
<dholbach> super
<thekorn> after that i will start to write down my ideas for API changes
<thekorn> for further discussions
<dholbach> excellent - let me know once you have something drafted
<dholbach> pitti will be interested too
<dholbach> somebody wanted to have a bug.is_duplicate - that'd be a nice bitesize task for a new contributor
<ubotu> New bug: #117696 in libvte-java (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117696
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, will report a bug on this and add me as mentor
<dholbach> thekorn: you rock - thanks a lot!
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY everybody! :-)
<ccm> dholbach: is it today or not?
<dholbach> ccm: hey ccm! Yes, it's today!
<dholbach> 24h of HUG DAY love :-)
<ccm> dholbach: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-May/001671.html
<ccm> dholbach: i did not understand the Join us in #ubuntu-bugs on June 2nd, all timezones, all the time.
<dholbach> ccm: that was the Universe HUG DAY :-)
<dholbach> we have lots of hugging these days :)
<ccm> dholbach: okay, i see
<ccm> :)
* dholbach hugs ccm
<dholbach> ccm: great to have you around
<ccm> dholbach: I even got up one hour earlier today and then thought it's June 2nd
<ccm> well
* ccm hugs heavily around
<ccm> ;)
<dholbach> morning asac
* dholbach looks at gnome crasher bugs today
<ubotu> New bug: #117698 in gdm (main) "No Default face nobody.png" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117698
<thekorn> dholbach: can you please have a quick look at bug 117701, it's almost copy and past from bughelper
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117701 in bughelper "--nd option does not work for bugnumbers" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117701
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: are thsoe fixes commiteh yet?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i write too soon...
<ccm> Admiral_Chicago: what a short sleep
<Admiral_Chicago> never went, i started writing about freedom and users...
<Admiral_Chicago> you'll have to excuse my poor spelling...
<ccm> Admiral_Chicago: heroes and masters need sleep, too. ;)
<dholbach> thekorn: looks good - you can commit it
<Admiral_Chicago> i know far too hot in my house
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY seb128!
* dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> hey dholbach
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<seb128> is that an universe day?
<dholbach> no, HUG DAY
<dholbach> Universe HUG DAY on 2nd
<seb128> k, the topic is misleading then ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #117699 in amarok (main) "Podcast not saved when exit application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117699
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | Universe Hug Day on June, 2nd | HAPPY HUG DAY
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: i have a question about your diary https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/dholbach when you did a bughelper seach. why did you put ZeroDivisionError twice?
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean what is the second search term, the output isn't it?
<ccm> well, June, 2nd, is a pity as it is the "Ubuntu Love Day" on Linuxtag
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> was it just a style choice then?
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: yes, I just pasted the term 2 times
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: it was me being lazy
<asac> dholbach: hey :) ... i am not yet here ;)
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: maybe we should drop that argument
<dholbach> asac: ok... have fun being away
<asac> dholbach: just my daily dsl reset :)
<asac> dholbach: i am here ... but not in core mode :)
<dholbach> asac: does it automatically rename your nick from asac_ to asac?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, hmm then this is odd. I came across bug #117689 and wanted to do a search based on the retrace
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117689 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117689
<asac> dholbach: yes ... irssi keepnick
<dholbach> ah ok
<Admiral_Chicago> couldn't figure out the proper way to do it
<dholbach> asac: when will you arrive for linuxtag?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: you may want to pay attention to this :)
<asac> dholbach: i am not yet sure :) ... maybe lets talk a bit later today about that :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: go ahead
<dholbach> asac: alrighty
<Admiral_Chicago> i think I'm looking for nsCOMPtr_base based on the retrace correct?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: let me read
<dholbach> bughelper -T firefox nsCOMPtr_base "found nsCOMPtr_base occurence" -A     might be what you're looking for
<dholbach> sorry:       bughelper -T firefox nsCOMPtr_base "found nsCOMPtr_base occurence" -A -p firefox     might be what you're looking for
<dholbach> I know that's not really discoverable - we should fix that at some stage
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: actually i think that nsCOMPtr_base is not significant enough ... it might crash in that place due to multiple reasons
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: what is the trace you want to find dupes for?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: yes, that is a common prefix to crashes
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: not sure, which is why i wanted to do a search
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: bbim
<dholbach> seb128: any objects to me removing the GNOME team?
<dholbach> seb128: people are still signing up for it, but effectively it was replaced by the desktop-bugs team
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: i keep getting Check README on how to create one using the bugxml(1) command
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: best to ignore that
<dholbach> it's just a warning
<seb128> dholbach: not sure, some people would like to participate to desktop but not bugs
<dholbach> seb128: hm
<dholbach> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i was wondering about that, it came up during a demo I did at a loco meeting and i didn't know what it was
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, it failed again. gave me this: http://pastebin.ca/521768
<ubotu> New bug: #117702 in mdadm (main) "mdadm-2.X in main repo for dapper lts?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117702
<dholbach> interesting - which version of bughelper and python-launchpad-bugs do you use?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, how can i check, i think i have the latest version of bughelper pulled
<dholbach> so you use bzr?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think i've ever touched launchad-bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<dholbach> bzr pull; cd launchpadBugs; bzr pull
<dholbach> and make sure you pull from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/main and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, i don't think i have the second one pulled. let me check
<ubotu> New bug: #117704 in Ubuntu "gnome panel crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117704
<Admiral_Chicago> this is becoming a headache...i'm getting not a branch error...
<ubotu> New bug: #117703 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "please sync emacs-snapshot from http://emacs.orebokech.com/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117703
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: your .bzr dir is missing or corrupted then
<Admiral_Chicago> let me check it out...
<Admiral_Chicago> missing.
<asac> yeah ... :)
<Admiral_Chicago> so i'm going to laydown and possibly sleep. it's hotter than anythign in my house and I probably wont. maybe i'll poke somebody in #bzr in a bit
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks for everything.
* Admiral_Chicago hugs asac and dholbach 
<dholbach> np :)
<defcon_> hey all, Anyone have Any idea of why since I installed kde/kubuntu on ubuntu when I run gnome kde/kubuntu services are being ran hogging all my resources/ram/cpu?  Is there a way to prevent this or fix this from happening?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: sleep well
<ubotu> New bug: #117706 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Hard drives not recognized after kernel upgrade to 2.6.20-16-386." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117706
<ccm> is it appriate to mark #112044 as upstream, set a link to the mentioned mysql bug/patch and mark the bug as confirmed?
<dholbach> bug 112044
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112044 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "feisty mysql ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE LAST_INSERT_ID returns 0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112044
<dholbach> looks like a good idea
<ccm> okay
<dholbach> and do subscribe ubuntu-server to it
<ccm> ah, okay
<ccm> sorry for the beginner questions :)
<dholbach> anytime - the question is totally appropriate
<ccm> uhm, i cannot mark it upstream, as the bug tracker of mysql is unknown and i cannot just add the bug url
<dholbach> hang on
<ubotu> New bug: #117707 in pidgin (main) "Gaim fail to connect to QQ since 29 May, 07." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117707
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<dholbach> there you go
<ccm> dholbach: thanks, sadfully the bugtracker type is not choosable
<ccm> its based on "This bug-tracking system is based on the bugs.php.net bugs system, originally written by Rasmus Lerdorf. Some of the icons come from Silk Icons by Mark James."
<dholbach> urg
<dholbach> ok
<ccm> that'd be the reason why there is no php bugtracker, too
<ccm> that should get a ticket :)
<dholbach> maybe we should file a wishlist bug on malone... exactly
<ccm> can you hint me a url, or will you do it?
<dholbach> http://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<dholbach> hey ivoks
<ccm> dholbach: it already has a request: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/74449
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74449 in malone "Add support for MySql's bugtracker." [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> ahhh nice
<dholbach> ccm: thanks for investigating
<ccm> dholbach: well i feel like sherlock holmes ;)
<ccm> okay, let's say dr. watson
<dholbach> hehe :)
<ccm> ;)
* dholbach hugs ccm
<ubotu> New bug: #117710 in gotmail (universe) "gotmail has been superseded by getlive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117710
<ubotu> New bug: #117711 in Ubuntu "xp option gone with ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117711
<elmargol> hi dholbach do you know if someone is working on bug #85488
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85488 in sane-backends "some usb_devices fault if usb_suspend enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85488
<dholbach> elmargol: I can't tell - the kernel team is subscribed to it - maybe till-kamppeter could help too - afaik he knows about scanner stuff too, but I'm not 100% sure
<elmargol> I'm wondering why this takes so long and why this is only at medium importance
<ccm> I have to admit, it is really interesting to get involved in bug hunting as you learn a lot about the structure of the ubuntu project itself
<dholbach> it has a steep learning curve, but I found it interesting in the same way as you :)
<ccm> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117712 in telepathy-mission-control (main) "mission-control crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117712
<ubotu> New bug: #117713 in Ubuntu "not proper dismounting for WD passport harddrive (making noise when unplug)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117713
<ubotu> New bug: #117714 in gjdoc (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117714
<ccm> is launchpad "waiting" some minutes after a change to a bug report in order to sum different changes to same bug in one mail?
<ubotu> New bug: #117715 in java-gcj-compat (main) "sync request" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117715
<dholbach> ccm: yes, I think it's 5 minutes
<dholbach> thekorn: I uploaded new releases to of py-lp-bugs and bughelper
<thekorn> wow
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> (I just encountered a bug locally and it was fixed in bzr already)
<ubotu> New bug: #117716 in pycurl (main) "sync request" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117716
<ubotu> New bug: #117717 in readline5 (main) "sync request" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117717
<ubotu> New bug: #117718 in update-manager (main) "update-manager bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117718
<ubotu> New bug: #117719 in freeloader (universe) "freeloader cannot be controlled with cron jobs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117719
<ubotu> New bug: #117724 in rhythmbox (main) "0.11 ipod eject = crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117724
<dholbach> happy HUG DAY everybody
<ubotu> New bug: #117726 in muine (universe) "[gutsy]  muine crashes on adding music to the playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117726
<ubotu> New bug: #117725 in inkscape (main) "Fonts screwed up when importing SVG from Dia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117725
<txwikinger> HUG DAY today?
<ccm> yes, txwikinger *hug*
<dholbach> YES
* dholbach hugs txwikinger
<dholbach> how's it going?
<txwikinger> good
<txwikinger> thanks
<txwikinger> be caredul to hug in public.. in Indian culture that might be offensive :D
<txwikinger> s/caredul/carefil/
<dholbach> did you all see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries already? it'd be nice if you'd add some blurbs on your page about what you did, so people can learn from that info
* txwikinger has to take a pun on yesterday's discussion :)
<dholbach> txwikinger: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/PICT1871.JPG <- Budapest, two week ago ;-)
<txwikinger> :D
<txwikinger> free hugs for a lift?
<dholbach> no, just free hugs :-)
<txwikinger> Are we looking for anythign specific today?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070530
* dholbach just added http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/ to the list
<txwikinger> ok.. I have to play a game with my son until he goes and visits his cousin .. back in 15mins
<dholbach> txwikinger: enjoy it
* dholbach loves the bugs that solve themselves: bug 116585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116585 in deskbar-applet "[gutsy]  Deskbar Applet fails" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116585
<pochu> I've noticed a lot of applications are leaving a warning in .xsession-errors, like this one: ***MEMORY-WARNING***: gnome-terminal[30353] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<pochu> Are them application bugs?
<seb128> pochu: no idea for now please don't open bugs on every application
<seb128> the warning comes from glib
<seb128> and it might be due to one lib like gtk
<pochu> seb128: ok, won't do. I use gnome, so it won't be qt at least ;)
<pochu> Do you see those warnings, btw?
<seb128> yes, that's since glib has been updated to 2.13
<pochu> ok, nice you're aware of it :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117727 in samba (main) "cifs mounts: unable to remove empty directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117727
<ubotu> New bug: #117728 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Home Server Edition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117728
<ubotu> New bug: #117729 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 kernel update from 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117729
<ubotu> New bug: #117730 in samba (main) "cannot use sqlite3 on cifs mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117730
<blackskad> dholbach: I have a question about a bug
<dholbach> blackskad: fire away
<blackskad> dholbach: Bug #117349 is against ubiquity (as far as the the traceback says), but do I need to assign it to myself, or to someone with more knowledge about ubiquity (colin or evan?)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117349 in ubiquity "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117349
<dholbach> blackskad: best to just subscribe yourself to it so you know what's going on
<blackskad> ok, thanks :)
<dholbach> assigning means "<...> is working on the bug.", which is interpreted differently by different teams
<blackskad> ok, thank you, I'll notify colin once there's more info on what really caused the bug
<pochu> blackskad: Colin is already subscribed via "Ubuntu Installer Team" :)
<blackskad> pochu: oh right, I forgot about that :)
* txwikinger didn't now frozen bubble via LAN is fun
<txwikinger> ok I am back
<ubotu> New bug: #117731 in python-kde3 (main) "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<ubotu> New bug: #117732 in opal (main) "ABI changed without a corresponding soname change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117732
<txwikinger> what should I do with a wishlist request that is quite clear iand still in needs info.. confirm it and that's it?
<ubotu> New bug: #117733 in Ubuntu "powertop says that I should enable laptop_mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117733
<ubotu> New bug: #117734 in beagle (main) "Beagle doesn't index F-Spot tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117734
<pochu> txwikinger: I think so, which bug?
<txwikinger> #40580
<pochu> txwikinger: Also it might be a good idea to forward it upstream.
<pochu> bug 40580
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40580 in Ubuntu "Partion mounted in Desktop cant be unmount" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40580
<txwikinger> ok.. I guess that would need knowledge of desktop
<pochu> txwikinger: Andrea said he wasn't seen that issue, maybe try to see whether you have it or not :)
<pochu> bluekuja: ^
<txwikinger> oh.. ok
<ubotu> New bug: #117736 in libpam-mount (universe) "pam_mount unable to unmount needs root priv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117736
<ubotu> New bug: #117737 in kolab-resource-handlers (universe) "Please merge kolab-resource-handlers 0.3.9-20060811-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117737
<ubotu> New bug: #117740 in kolab-webadmin (universe) "Please merge kolab-webadmin 0.4.0-20060810-5 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117740
<Susana> hi, should i add a link on bug 111535 to bug 430044 on b.g.o?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111535 in nautilus "Gnome displays previews of files < 5MB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111535
<seb128> Susana: that's a duplicate
<seb128> Susana: bug #51569
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51569 in nautilus "Thumbnails are created for all video files, regardless of size (limit)" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51569
<Susana> thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> Susana: I've marked the upstream bug duplicate
<seb128> Susana: do you close the launchpad one?
<ubotu> New bug: #117742 in xine-ui (universe) "xine can't load smb:// urls from nautilus' "Open With..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117742
<Susana> seb128: done
<seb128> thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #117743 in hal (main) "loudspeaker noise SB Live 5.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117743
<ubotu> New bug: #117744 in Ubuntu "update of 5.29 crashes before 11 min when it should have finished" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117744
<ubotu> New bug: #117745 in gnome-power-manager (main) "powertop suggests to remove g-p-m because" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117745
<Susana> bug 114097 and bug 116182 seem to be duplicates, but i don't know the product. Are those dialogs gtk+ filechooser?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114097 in Ubuntu "'Filesystem' is no longer list of places for Search For File and Nautilus search " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114097
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116182 in Ubuntu "Gnome Save As dialog shows 'dev' instead of 'filesystem'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116182
<seb128> Susana: yes, gtk+2.0, might be duplicates as well
<Susana> ok, i'll search, thanks
<seb128> Susana: no obvious duplicate, you can reassign them to gtk+2.0 and mark 116182 duplicate of bug 114097
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114097 in Ubuntu "'Filesystem' is no longer list of places for Search For File and Nautilus search " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114097
<ubotu> New bug: #117747 in Ubuntu "ubuntu installer crashed (dup-of: 117746)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117747
<ubotu> New bug: #117748 in plotdrop (universe) "sync plotdrop 0.5-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117748
<txwikinger> pochu: I can reproduce the behaviour of the whishlist bug we talked earlier about
<pochu> txwikinger: cool, then mark it as confirmed :)
<txwikinger> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #117749 in wlassistant (universe) "sync wlassistant 0.5.7-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117749
<dholbach> so how's the bug hunt going?
* dholbach looks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070530
<dholbach> did everybody grab a bug from that page? :)
<Hobbsee> oh is it bug day today?  guess it is
* dholbach HUGS HOBBSEE
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach!
<txwikinger> Hugs are free today
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/PICT1871.JPG
<Hobbsee> dholbach: that looks scarily like mvo, too...
<Hobbsee> a little.  from what i saw of him.
<dholbach> what where who?
<Hobbsee> hugs were free at UDS, too
<dholbach> who looks like mvo?
<Hobbsee> orange top.  just a bit.
<Hobbsee> reminds me of mvo, anyway.
<txwikinger> I think bug #40580 should be assigned to a package now too, I am just not sure which one(s)
<dholbach> no, that's a woman :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40580 in Ubuntu "Partion mounted in Desktop cant be unmount" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40580
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i eventually realised that :P
<dholbach> mvo: http://www.netsplit.com/events/2004/canonical-mataro/canonical-mataro-004_screen.jpg :)
* Hobbsee meant the face.  not the body :P
* Hobbsee stops digging
<dholbach> more mvo: http://www.linuxtag.org/vcc/photo.pl?id=1334 :)
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach back
<txwikinger> pochu: should the bug be assigned to nautilus and konqueror?
<ccm> what about bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-setup/+bug/39741 - its more than a year old and related to a release candidate of dapper
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39741 in user-setup "No login/ password assigned on new installation" [Medium,Needs info] 
<ccm> actually i'd rather close it than keep it pending
<Hobbsee> if it's needs info...probably clsoe it, if they havent responded in a few months
<ccm> no it's to up to "us" to respond
<seb128> dholbach: mvo is on holiday
<dholbach> seb128: I know - why do you tell me that? :)
<pochu> txwikinger: I'd say nautilus, yes. Dunno about konqueror, though.
<seb128> dholbach: because you wrote "mvo: ...."
<txwikinger> pochu: because in konqueror it is the same
<dholbach> seb128: read that as "mvo is http://...."
<seb128> ah, k
<Hobbsee> ccm: ahhh
<pochu> txwikinger: then maybe it's mount?
* Hobbsee hadnt read teh bug
<seb128> dholbach: it was in case you didn't notice he was not there ;)
<dholbach> I know, I know :)
<txwikinger> but mount doesn't have a gui
<txwikinger> mount needs to be called with kdesu or gksu, I would say
<txwikinger> in order to ask for the password
<ccm> Hobbsee: i think I know what the problem was related to, but don't think it still does matter
<txwikinger> pochu maybe gnome and kde?
<txwikinger> and what is with xfce?
<pochu> txwikinger: nautilus and konqueror sound good to me (though I'm not an expert :)
<pochu> But it sounds extrange that it happens on both kde and gnome, as if it was because of a library or something common.
<txwikinger> pochu ok... that's what I do then
<txwikinger> pochu: I change ubuntu to the first and add the second, right?
<pochu> txwikinger: yep :)
<txwikinger> thanks, that's what I do :)
<nuu> hi guys, i have a doubt concerning two bugs i filed on launchpad
<nuu> i've submitted them around 10 days ago, but their status hasn't changed yet to rejected/confirmed, is there anything i should do, beside submitting them on launchpad?
<pochu> nuu: which bugs?
<pochu> nuu:  and ten days isn't a lot... there are bugs submitted more than one year ago which are still unconfirmed ;)
<pochu> That's because there are a lot of bugs and few triagers/developers, so feel free to help out :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117750 in libcairo (main) "Location of documentation given in package description is incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117750
<nuu> pochu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~nuu - definitely low priority ones
<nuu> yeah pochu, i'm documenting myself as to what to do in order to contribute
<nuu> i know how to fix one of them for sure
<nuu> just, need to read more about packaging and the policies you guys use
<pochu> cool, feel free to ask if you have any question.
<pochu> For packaging, #ubuntu-motu is a great place!
<nuu> okay, thanks alot
<nuu> ah great
<txwikinger> pochu: Do you have QA rights?
<ubotu> New bug: #117751 in gimp (main) "Pressure sensitivity should be enabled by default for Wacom boards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117751
<pochu> txwikinger: yes, I've changed them to low. Is that ok?
<txwikinger> wishlist is ok for me
<pochu> I think they aren't feature request, but bugs, so low is better :)
<txwikinger> fine too :) thanks
<pochu> txwikinger: can you confirm that bug in a recent release? As, say, Feisty.
<ubotu> New bug: #117753 in clamtk (universe) "Please sync clamtk 2.32-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117753
<txwikinger> pochu: yes I tested on feisty and got the same
<txwikinger> maybe I should comment that
<ubotu> New bug: #117754 in subcommander (universe) "program crashes on large repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117754
<ubotu> New bug: #117755 in subcommander (universe) "program crashes on large repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117755
<ccm> sadfully I have to get my train to berlin now
<ccm> i did some of the bugs from the list a couple of others
<ccm> see you tomorrow
<ccm> and bug-hugs to all
<seb128> ccm: thanks for the work on the bugs
* dholbach hugs ccm
<dholbach> ccm: will you be at Linuxtag on Saturday?
<ubotu> New bug: #117758 in bluez-btsco (universe) "bluez-btsco should ship with (source of) snd_bt_sco and btsco kernel modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117758
<ubotu> New bug: #117757 in dia (main) "Cannot view exported SVG in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117757
<txwikinger> dholbach: Der nchste LinuxTag ist in Berlin vom 30.5.07 bis 2.6.07 mit Kubuntu-Stand http://www.linuxtag.org/2007
<dholbach> txwikinger: I'll be there on saturday
<txwikinger> Good luck :)
<txwikinger> dholbach: Say hi to my mates from kubuntu-de.org
<dholbach> will do :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #117761 in systeminstaller (universe) "The install program won't let me create a username hal." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117761
<vprints> Might Bug #117761 be caused by hal the 'hardware abstraction layer' having that name =P =) ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117761 in systeminstaller "The install program won't let me create a username hal." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117761
<ubotu> New bug: #117762 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  khdapsmonitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117762
<txwikinger> pochu: I tested it again, I think it is fied in feisty
<txwikinger> fied
<txwikinger> fixed!
<ubotu> New bug: #117764 in python-defaults (main) "python crashes everytime I start the System" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117764
<pochu> txwikinger: Cool :) In both Gnome and Kde?
<txwikinger> In Gnome it is definitely fixed
<txwikinger> In Kde, the disks somehow don't show up in media
<txwikinger> but I can do it via system-settings
<txwikinger> pochu: Should it be set to fixed commited?
<pochu> txwikinger: fix released, since the fix is in the repos :)
<pochu> (for nautilus)
<pochu> Dunno for Kde, I'm a Gnome guy! :)
<txwikinger> right fix released
<ubotu> New bug: #117767 in digikam (main) "digiKam imports images with wrong filename from EXIF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117767
<txwikinger> pochu: I put the nautilus on fix released
<txwikinger> pochu: I will test the kde thing again on the desktop itself, I have some problems remotely atm
<ubotu> New bug: #117769 in cupsys (main) "[feisty]  cupsd leaking file descriptors (2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117769
<ubotu> New bug: #117771 in epiphany (universe) "wrong button order in the save dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117771
<ubotu> New bug: #117772 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gVerse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117772
<ubotu> New bug: #117775 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117775
<ubotu> New bug: #117776 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 very slow to startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117776
<ubotu> New bug: #117773 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-16 breaks Toshiba battery ACPI support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117773
<ubotu> New bug: #117774 in Ubuntu "problem in GSlice: g_thread_init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117774
<ubotu> New bug: #117777 in totem (main) "problems with film and musiq avi and mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117777
<ubotu> New bug: #117778 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga doesnt works on Gutsy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117778
<ubotu> New bug: #117779 in ubiquity (main) "7.04 Installation hangs on 61%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117779
<ubotu> New bug: #117781 in Ubuntu "Removable devices mounting problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117781
<jt> when i try to install ubuntu on my laptop it freezes up in the middle of the progress. I leave it running overnight. It's still frozen. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06
<ubotu> New bug: #117783 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "presentation offer for a document recovery on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117783
<jt> help me!
<jt> hello?
<rulus> jt, try #ubuntu
<bdmurray> jt: you might also try installing 7.04
<Admiral_Chicago> good morning
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: morning
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: you went for membership yesterday no?
<pochu> Hello :)
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: yes, I did
<Admiral_Chicago> did you get it?
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: Yes, however nothing has happened in lp yet
<Admiral_Chicago> congratulations.
<bdmurray> Thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> yea you'll have to keep poking Dennis or someone in #ubunut-ops if you want your cloak
* pochu hugs bdmurray :)
* bdmurray hugs pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #117786 in Ubuntu "error while loading shared libraries: ace: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117786
<ScottK> bdmurray: Congrats.  It's well deserved.
<ubotu> New bug: #117788 in hydrogen-drumkits (universe) "Drumkits and general midi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117788
<blackskad> pochu: do you have some time for a bug-question?
<bdmurray> ScottK: Thanks.
<pochu> blackskad: sure :)
<blackskad> pochu: the initial reporter of bug 68298 can't reproduce the bug anymore, should I reject it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68298 in ubiquity "Installer crashed installing 6.10 over 6.04" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68298
<pochu> And if I didn't have time/don't know the answer, somebody else will answer you ;)
<blackskad> pochu :)
<bdmurray> blackskad: I'd ask cjwatson as there might be enough for him in that bug report
<vprints> Goood evening:)
<blackskad> bdmurray: thanks, I'll ask him
<bdmurray> blackskad: you should be able to find him in ubuntu-devel
<vprints> Bug #117783 is worth to take a look :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117790 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk ist doof" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117790
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117783 in openoffice.org2-amd64 "presentation offer for a document recovery on close" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117783
<blackskad> bdmurray: thank you :)
<bdmurray> vprints: that sounds like a dup to me
<vprints> dup means ?
<bdmurray> It is likely already reported search using the ooo-impress tag
<bdmurray> yeah it looks like a dup of bug 90513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90513 in openoffice.org "weird document recovery attempt of openoffice after fullscreen slideshow with oo presentation" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90513
<vprints> k
<Hobbsee> bdmurray:
<Hobbsee> [02:27]  <QG> I am dedicating the next one hour of my life to bugsquading
<Hobbsee> [02:28]  <QG> I've read all the recommended reading material
<Hobbsee> [02:28]  <QG> Can someone guide me to an easy bug to start with. Never done this before
<pochu> Hi QG :)
<QG> hello pochu
<pochu> QG: have you seen the bitesize bugs? They're good to start.
<QG> ok. let me take a look
<vprints> almost a three month 'High' bug lifetime ?
<bdmurray> QG: you might also look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070530
<ubotu> New bug: #117793 in dbmail (universe) "/var/run/dbmail disappears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117793
<vprints> Why is bug #90513 still unassigned?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90513 in openoffice.org "weird document recovery attempt of openoffice after fullscreen slideshow with oo presentation" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90513
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik, there is no open office team
<Hobbsee> vprints: because there's no open office maintainer employed atm.
<bdmurray> vprints: assignment of the bug isn't always necessary
<Admiral_Chicago> who wants to creat one with me
<vprints> k
<pochu> Admiral_Chicago: there is one.
<Admiral_Chicago> pochu: really?
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: there is the openoffice.org scribblers team
<pochu> Admiral_Chicago: doko runs it.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll have to check it our on LP
<pochu> Admiral_Chicago: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs
<Admiral_Chicago> ah all of 2 people are on it...
<bdmurray> I've been looking at oo bugs recently
<vprints> anyway, 'High' bug thats almost 3 months old on a stable release- i'd like to help to get it sorted out
<bdmurray> vprints: I'm not sure what the next step with that bug is but you could check with doko
<vprints> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> vprints: no problem, as you can see from my last comment I was unable to reproduce it with the debian version
<vprints> yip
<ubotu> New bug: #117795 in nautilus (main) "Double-click not handled correctly after "search-as-you-type" in file browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117795
<pochu> Maybe look at the specific Ubuntu changes / patches
<Susana> hi, is bug 110757 a dup of bug 104113?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110757 in Ubuntu "feisty alternate install cd hangs on usb-drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110757
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104113 in debian-installer "Installer does not properly detect USB CDROM" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104113
<bdmurray> Susana: looking
<bdmurray> Susana: it looks like it to me.  Would you mark 110757 as a dup of 104113?
<Susana> yes
<Susana> also should ask the user in comment 1
<Susana> to file another bug
<Susana> because his case seems different
<bdmurray> Susana: in which updating the description of 104113 to indicate that it is true with the final version would be good
<Susana> i forgot the '?'
<bdmurray> Susana: in regards to comment one I'd ask for clarification as to "IA64" as they may mean "amd64".  However, I think comment 1 is the same bug just the workaround didn't work for some reason.
<bdmurray> Does that make sense?
<ubotu> New bug: #117797 in Ubuntu "Nvida driver does not work with latest update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117797
<Susana> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<Susana> yes :)
<bdmurray> ia64 hardware is pretty rare afaik
<ubotu> New bug: #117800 in openoffice.org (main) "ubuntu openoffice malfuntion, bug not in Ooo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117800
<ubotu> New bug: #117801 in kdenetwork "Kopete Format > Font usability problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117801
<ubotu> New bug: #117802 in openoffice.org (main) "some (!) unreadable lines in openoffice ubuntu UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117802
<ubotu> New bug: #117803 in Ubuntu "Installation stuck at Migration step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117803
<jjesse> is today the hug day?
<bdmurray> jjesse: it is
<bdmurray> Susana: thanks for all your help
<jjesse> oh cool, now i just need to find some time to work on bugs ;)
<bdmurray> jjesse: we've setup a list of somewhat easy bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #117804 in beryl-core (universe) "Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Beryl theme window decoration not loading, assertion GDK_IS_DRAWABLE failed after update on May 30, 2007" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117804
<Susana> should bug 111225 go to gtkglextmm itself? (missing in feisty repos)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111225 in Ubuntu "libgtkglextmm missing in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111225
<jjesse> yeah but still need the time
<ubotu> New bug: #117805 in eqonomize (universe) "sync eqonomize 0.4-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117805
<ubotu> New bug: #117806 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Unformatted SD card can not be accessed via USB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117806
<bdmurray> Susana: that's odd I'd check in ubuntu-devel about that package and why it might have disappeared
<ubotu> New bug: #117807 in openssh (main) "apt-get install asks for cd then system can't see any disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117807
<ubotu> New bug: #117808 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla does not replay videos when stopped in the middle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117808
<ubotu> New bug: #117809 in hal (main) "Hal fdi update for Sony Ericsson W880i" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117809
<ubotu> New bug: #117811 in initramfs-tools (main) "Initramfs does not initialize LVM - missing LVM initialization script?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117811
<ubotu> New bug: #117812 in libiptcdata (universe) "sync libiptcdata 1.0.2-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117812
<ubotu> New bug: #117814 in pidgin (main) "upgrade pidgin to 2.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117814
<Kmos> seb128: https://launchpad.net/bugs/117814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117814 in pidgin "upgrade pidgin to 2.0.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #117816 in openoffice.org (main) "Copy&Paste does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117816
<ubotu> New bug: #117820 in totem (main) "Libdvdcss2 is installed and when trying play DVD movie Iget error message: The sorce seems encrypted and can't be read. Are you trying to play encrycted DVD without libdvdcss." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117820
<seb128> Kmos: what about it?
<Kmos> seb128: to update it
<seb128> Kmos: I've read the bug, we get hundred of bugs a week, why do you think this one is a priority?
<seb128> if you want to work on the update you are welcome though ;)
<Kmos> :))
<Kmos> seb128: i understand..
<ubotu> New bug: #117819 in totem (main) "no sound when playing DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117819
<seb128> Kmos: that's nice that you have interest for it, pinging me on IRC will not make things go faster though, we just have lot to do, and the new version is not available for ages, a bit of patience ;)
<seb128> Kmos: we will not upload pidgin to feisty BTW, the gaim to pidgin rename breaks lot of packages and that's not something we can do in stable
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> only for gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #117821 in rhythmbox (main) "wrong translation in Last.FM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117821
<ubotu> New bug: #117822 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "touchpad left-click ceased to work after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117822
<ubotu> New bug: #117823 in gedit (main) "gedit should be able to zoom text size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117823
<Admiral_Chicago> when using bughelper, what would i run to search basd on summary of a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #117824 in gnome-games (main) "Nibbles respawn into wall issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117824
<ubotu> New bug: #117825 in Ubuntu "printer changes from local to network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117825
<Admiral_Chicago_> did I miss anything?
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: I think you would need to write a clue of that
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm.. okay i have that in a clue but i was wondering if there was a way to do it outside of a clue.
<ubotu> New bug: #117826 in gimmie (universe) "[Crash]  AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_toplevel_flat_source'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117826
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: not that I know of
<ubotu> New bug: #117828 in Ubuntu "switch user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117828
<ubotu> New bug: #117830 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus hangs when browsing high-res PNG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117830
<ubotu> New bug: #117832 in diveintopython (main) "Wishlist: keyboard navigation for HTML version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117832
<ubotu> New bug: #117834 in amule (universe) "Please sponsor amule upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117834
<ubotu> New bug: #117835 in firefox (main) "yahoo news page locks up entire UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117835
<ubotu> New bug: #117836 in Ubuntu "Screen backlight doesn't shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117836
<ubotu> New bug: #117837 in totem (main) "Goto doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117837
<ubotu> New bug: #117840 in soya (universe) "Wishlist: Update python-soya package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117840
<mantiena> hi all
<tsmithe> bug 57067
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57067 in python-mysqldb "UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode certain bytes " [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57067
<tsmithe> it says fixed released, but i'm suffering
<tsmithe> (sqlite is a very poor replacement)
<ubotu> New bug: #117841 in banshee (universe) "sound redirection using sox fails after running banshee" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117841
<mantiena> I don't know where I should report a bug about incorrect mapping of lt.archive.ubuntu.com (it should redirect to official Lithuanian Ubuntu mirror - ftp.litnet.lt/pub , but redirrects to some very slow, non-lithuanian server)
<QG> I propose to reject bug #117260 since the user himself states that "...the wording doesn't need to be changed...misunderstanding...at least worth recording...". Can I get a 2nd opinion?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117260 in Ubuntu ""Save to Disk" confuses some users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117260
<crimsun> QG: my honest opinion is that it's viable as a Wishlist bug
<crimsun> perhaps "Save to computer" would be clearer
<mantiena> QG: I think, that bug #117260 is real usability bug, please don't reject it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117260 in Ubuntu ""Save to Disk" confuses some users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117260
<crimsun> (personally I'm surprised that she would have thought that way, but users do tend to have "extreme" corner cases that are valuable for usability testing)
<crimsun> precisely
<QG> If i may play devil's advocate, then what if I had a flash disk, or USB hard disk both of which are not "to computer". Couldn't I misunderstand that also?
<crimsun> are either of them useful without a computer?
<QG> hmmm, i guess not
<mantiena> QG: we can rename this for example to "Save permanently" or something
<ubotu> New bug: #117842 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ipw3945: kernel BUG at kernel/workqueue.c:323!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117842
<QG> mantiena, crimsum: OK, I'll ask for more info on the application etc then. Is that the correct next step?
<crimsun> yes, set Needs Info and Wishlist
<mantiena> QG: problem is, that "Save to disk" really isn't the best phrase for majority of users, as lot of users don't even know, that there are any disks in the computer
<crimsun> err, unless you're not in QA, in which case I can set the latter
<QG> crimsun: I'm not yet in QA, so please do so
<mantiena> So, maybe someone can tell me where I should report a bug about incorrect mapping of lt.archive.ubuntu.com (it should redirect to official Lithuanian Ubuntu mirror - ftp.litnet.lt/pub , but redirrects to some very slow, non-lithuanian server) ???
<mantiena> this bug exists more than 2 years, maybe from the Ubuntu start
<crimsun> mantiena: raise the question in #canonical-sysadmin
<crimsun> they'll likely ask you to file an RT
<crimsun> but do ask there, since they'll direct you appropriately
<mantiena> crimsun: what is RT ?
<mantiena> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> request tracker or request ticket - don't remember which offhand
<crimsun> QG: done.
<bdmurray> crimsun: didn't it change to #is ?
<crimsun> bdmurray: err, I'm not following (sorry)?
<crimsun> if you're referring to the IRC channel, it may well have.  I don't frequent it.
<bdmurray> yes, I think they changed the name for the IRC channel recently
<seb128> #canonical-sysadmin is the correct chan
<mantiena> seb128: it seems all in #canonical-sysadmin are away :(
<seb128> mantiena: if the bug exists for 2 years there is not hurry to get a reply right now ;)
<seb128> they will likely read it later
<mantiena> seb128: problem is, that I won't have free time in the future to report this bug, so, I wanna report this bug ASAP and go to bed
<seb128> mantiena: better to file a RT then
<mantiena> seb128: where ?
<Kmos> bug 105859
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105859 in app-install-data-commercial "Opera 9.2 is out with many bug fixes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105859
<Kmos> anyone takes care about this one
<seb128> mantiena: not sure
<mantiena> seb128: I don't know where and how to fill a RT, but I've filled a lot of bugs in launchpad and bugzilla :)
<ubotu> New bug: #117847 in camorama (universe) "[Fakemerge]  Please merge camorama 0.18-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117847
<QG> mantiena, crimsun: Thank you for your guidance. This was my first bug. It took much longer that I thought to triage it. But I'm happy. I hope it gets faster as I do more.
<mantiena> ;)
<mantiena> QG: how old are you ?
<QG> mantiena. 38. Why? Does it take longer as I get older?
<crimsun> it decreases exponentially with age.
<crimsun> before you know it, you'll be triaging bugs before they're filed!
<QG> lol
<crimsun> ScottK is in the mid-40s, so don't feel bad. :)
<QG> thanks for the encouragement.
<QG> I'll stop for now while I'm still  feeling good. But I'll be back another day. Goodnight all and a very happy bug hug day to all.
<ubotu> New bug: #117851 in openoffice.org (main) "open office crashes after program termination (dup-of: 90513)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117851
<ubotu> New bug: #117852 in apparmor (universe) "Conflict in profiles in complain mode when upgrading apparmor-profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117852
<ubotu> New bug: #117853 in evolution (main) "Bad case matching on message filters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117853
<ubotu> New bug: #117855 in vlc (universe) "VLC in Feisty Fawn (0.8.6-release-0ubuntu4 build) missing faac and mp3lame" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117855
<ubotu> New bug: #117856 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox music maker can not play internet radio stations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117856
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-05-31
<ubotu> New bug: #117858 in kipi-plugins (main) "sync kipi-plugins 0.1.3-5 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117858
<ubotu> New bug: #117859 in udev (main) "Gutsy kernel 2.6.22 fails to mount /boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117859
<`23meg> cjwatson, is bug #52140 the expected behaviour in Ubiquity, since LVM isn't supported yet?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52140 in ubiquity "DapperDrake 64-bit CD install does not recognize existing LVM volumes/filesystems" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52140
<ubotu> New bug: #117860 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse Crashes A Lot on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117860
<ubotu> New bug: #117861 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "driver for atheros ar5212 is missing from kernel 2.6.20-16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117861
<ubotu> New bug: #117862 in f-spot (main) ""Delete from drive" does not delete from drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117862
<ubotu> New bug: #117864 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Macbook C2D fails to suspend under 2.6.20-16" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117864
<ubotu> New bug: #117865 in gnome-panel (main) "i can not open synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117865
<ubotu> New bug: #117866 in synaptic (main) "an error with package manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117866
<RAOF> What is the correct procedure for closing bugs which still exist in earlier releases (I'm thinking of bug #80692, which I believe is fixed in feisty but still affects edgy)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80692 in democracyplayer "democracyplayer crashes on startup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80692
<Admiral_Chicago> RAOF: mark as fixed release
<RAOF> And the fact that it's still broken in Edgy (I think)?
<Admiral_Chicago> its still okay
<crimsun> if you intend to be thorough, then open an Edgy task on it
<crimsun> then set the Status appropriately
<crimsun> the-> Edgy task's
<Admiral_Chicago> it'll let people know what a fix is available, it just may not be the version they have...
<ubotu> New bug: #117871 in yelp (main) "Cuando tengo abierta mi sesin, la bloqueo y luego la vuelvo a abrir me aparece todo en negro, menos el mouse." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117871
<ubotu> New bug: #117872 in yelp (main) "Cuando tengo abierta mi sesin, la bloqueo y luego la vuelvo a abrir me aparece todo en negro, menos el mouse." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117872
<ubotu> New bug: #117873 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal doesn't remember size or location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117873
<ubotu> New bug: #117874 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete has the status menus (online, away, luch, invisible) messed up  when in Japanese environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117874
<ubotu> New bug: #117876 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-16 ATA drives weren't recorgnized as SATA anymore (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117876
<ubotu> New bug: #117877 in Ubuntu "crash after a wmv opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117877
<ubotu> New bug: #117878 in gnome-screensaver (main) "slideshow crashed during upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117878
<ubotu> New bug: #117880 in runit (universe) "Recieve this error every time apt-get, synaptic package manager, and add/remove programs installs or uninstalls a program "E: runit: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117880
<ubotu> New bug: #117881 in Ubuntu "new updates killed my sound card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117881
<ubotu> New bug: #117883 in network-manager (main) "wireless interface not visible in network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117883
<ubotu> New bug: #117884 in xvidcore (multiverse) "xvidcore should be in universe, not multiverse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117884
<ubotu> New bug: #117885 in gnome-terminal (main) "Transparent background becomes solid when a new tag is opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117885
<ubotu> New bug: #117888 in Ubuntu "clean install from CD not possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117888
<ubotu> New bug: #117890 in gv (universe) "gv doesn't read resource files " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117890
<ubotu> New bug: #117891 in tightvnc (universe) "Update tightvnc to version 1.3.9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117891
<ubotu> New bug: #117893 in Ubuntu "problemi installazione" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117893
<ubotu> New bug: #117896 in evolution (main) "Loses e-mails when moving accross IMAP folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117896
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(Admiral_Chicago/#ubuntu-bugs) of couse...i just did that too...
(dholbach/#ubuntu-bugs) ok
(Admiral_Chicago/#ubuntu-bugs) while i asked bughelper -T firefox "dapper" "possibly related to #89704" -A -U -p firefox
(Admiral_Chicago/#ubuntu-bugs) that ^^ was running in the background...
(dholbach/#ubuntu-bugs) ok
(dholbach/#ubuntu-bugs) good
<Admiral_Chicago> how can one search based on tags without a clue file?
<ccm> hi there
<ccm> dholbach: to answer your question, yes, I'll be there on saturday
<dholbach> ccm: rock and roll
<ccm> dholbach: hope to see you there ;)
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: I only know of    -l https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=sometag -T <....>
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: that's quite possibly not what you want
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: we don't expose all features in the command line interface
<dholbach> if you know of a way we could make writing clue files easier, that'd be nice
<dholbach> and we could try to get that done
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure if thats what i want. say i want to seach for all the bugs that have the "mt-confirm" tag, without a clue file.
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=mt-confirm
<dholbach> that's the list of all of them
<Admiral_Chicago> see what I'm doing here is writing a long blog about bughelper + clue files so I want to show some uses.
<dholbach> right
<Admiral_Chicago> would bughelper -l https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=mt-confirm "string" "this is the seach bug" work?
<dholbach> use   bugnumbers -l  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=mt-confirm   maybe
<dholbach> bughelper always searches for matches of clue files (or of things passed in the -T/-t option)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay. and bugnumbers just searches the packages?
<dholbach> it just gives you the numbers of bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> ah hence the name. right thanks a lot.
<dholbach> ok cool
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 87434
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87434 in audacity "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in XFreeFont()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87434
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<thekorn> dholbach: morning
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, does this command not list the bug because of the clue file? bughelper -p audacity "Xfreefont" "possible duplicate of 87434" -A -U -p audacity
<Admiral_Chicago> i think that is the case but i want to be clear
<thekorn> hi Admiral_Chicago! welcome to the bughelper team :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #117897 in coreutils (main) "df does not show free space if using UUIDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117897
<polopolo> hello all
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there polopolo
<polopolo> Soon I want to package a program to ubuntu, what must I do with bugs when it comes?
<polopolo> nobody has a answer?
<dholbach> polopolo: I added a small piece of text at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/FAQ that explains what "maintaining a package means"
<dholbach> maybe that helps
<polopolo> ok
<polopolo> I don't know how to fix bugs? Can I get help here then?
<Admiral_Chicago> polopolo: of course
<polopolo> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> we are always willing to help teach people. you can always ask me if you are not sure how to deal with a bug
<Admiral_Chicago> or ask the channel, you may need to wait for a response thouh
<polopolo> thank you :D
<ubotu> New bug: #117899 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ps2 keyboard does not work on VIA chipset mainboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117899
<polopolo> And what when I trying packaging and test the package, and I have a bug, can I also get help here?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, seems like this following command won't run: bughelper -p knetworkmanager -T knetworkmanager "feisty" "a feisty bug" ... any ideas?
<ubotu> New bug: #117900 in vim (main) "security update not installed because of higher version number of the backported vim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117900
<ubotu> New bug: #117901 in kvm (universe) "kvm depends on qemu but apt-get doesn't install it automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117901
<ubotu> New bug: #117902 in evolution (main) "evolution's composer prints name from contacts in the To: field" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117902
<Admiral_Chicago> polopolo: hmm, i'm not the person to answer that, perhaps someone in #ubuntu-motu can help.
<dholbach> polopolo: best to ask in #ubuntu-motu about such a thing
<dholbach> polopolo: also being in touch with the upstream developers helps
<Admiral_Chicago> i get this output: http://pastebin.ca/525084 could it be related to launchpad-python?
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: hopefully you are running an old version of bughelper :)
<polopolo> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: 0.1.13
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: hmm, can't reproduce it, your command works for me, even with 0.1.13
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, may be my system.
<Admiral_Chicago> either way, do you mind pasting the output to me?
<RAOF> Any ideas about bug #117901?  Kvm doesn't really depend on qemu (if you have existing VM images), and the package already Recommends: qemu, so I'm tempted to reject it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117901 in kvm "kvm depends on qemu but apt-get doesn't install it automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117901
<Admiral_Chicago> RAOF: reject it i say... Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.12), libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libuuid1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1), iproute, bridge-utils
<Admiral_Chicago> Pre-Depends: adduser
<Admiral_Chicago> Recommends: kvm-source, qemu, vde2, linux-image-2.6
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache show kvm is the way to get it
<crimsun> this is what I would use as justification: http://www.pastebin.ca/525114
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: / RAOF:  ^^^
<crimsun> by default, it's clearly would be installed.
<crimsun> s/\'s//
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: sure, will paste it...
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks thekorn
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see crimsun
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23392/
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<RAOF> crimsun: Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #117903 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flash crashes in fullscreen flash video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117903
<RAOF> Heh, there's a bug full of joy :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thekorn: can you run  and give me the output? My system is not playing nice apparently...
<Admiral_Chicago> ah the command is: bughelper -T audacity "XFreeFont" "possible duplicate of 87434" -A -U -p audacity
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry about that.
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: sure, will take some time...
<Admiral_Chicago> np, i can't figure out my issue on my system...I'll have to resolve it today.
<thekorn> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23396/
<ubotu> New bug: #117904 in rhythmbox (main) "Editing a tag while importing freezes rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117904
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks thekorn
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, it seems some of the dupes in bug #89485 are actually dups of bug 87434
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89485 in audacity "Audacity always segfaults when closing" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89485
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87434 in audacity "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in XFreeFont()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87434
<ubotu> New bug: #117905 in kmplayer (main) "exceptional crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117905
<ubotu> New bug: #117906 in Ubuntu "no double-side (duplex) printing in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117906
<ubotu> New bug: #117907 in quicksynergy (universe) "Hang on exit (synergyc running after close)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117907
<ubotu> New bug: #117908 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice don't open correctly an openoffice base file (.odb) via nautilus smb:// (work perfect in local)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117908
<ubotu> New bug: #117909 in gnome-panel (main) "adobe flash player linux not working in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117909
<ubotu> New bug: #117910 in xemacs21 (universe) "xemacs: bizarre buffer/window behaviours, scrollbars flicker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117910
<ubotu> New bug: #117911 in qcad (universe) "feisty - qcad , I can not insert raster image, elements from libraries and blocks, when I try to do that everuthing seems work but no visible elements after inserting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117911
<ubotu> New bug: #117912 in xawtv (universe) "Please merge xawtv 3.95.dfsg.1-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117912
<ubotu> New bug: #117913 in Ubuntu "resume from suspend takes long after recent kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117913
<Twinxor> I've submitted a couple bugs that haven't got any reply - is there a way to follow up?
<ubotu> New bug: #117914 in hplip (main) "Step by step howto instead of Launchpad scattered answers.  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117914
<ubotu> New bug: #117915 in firefox (main) "Firefox navigator.language always return en-US" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117915
<seb128> Twinxor: not really, we just get load and load of bugs for the number of people working on them, we can't work on everything
<seb128> Twinxor: it takes some time
<ubotu> New bug: #117916 in rdflib (universe) "Please merge rdflib 2.4.0-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117916
<ubotu> New bug: #117919 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Sylpheed claws doesn't show html content with html2-viewer plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117919
<ubotu> New bug: #117920 in asterisk (universe) "transfer of calls doesn't work in asterisk-bristuff 1:1.2.16~dfsg-1ubuntu3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117920
<ubotu> New bug: #117918 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20 doesn't bootstrap on a Thinkpad R32 after upgrade -16 versione" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117918
<ubotu> New bug: #117922 in nautilus (main) "changing directories becomes increasingly slow, and eventually crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117922
<ubotu> New bug: #117923 in php-suhosin (universe) "Please sync php-suhosin 0.9.20-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117923
<ubotu> New bug: #117894 in hal (main) "non" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117894
<ubotu> New bug: #117924 in firefox (main) "freeze  firefox 2.0.0.3 on ubuntu 704" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117924
<Twinxor> I had a bit of a problem with X, so if anyone replied I missed it
<rpedro> <seb128> Twinxor: not really, we just get load and load of bugs for the number of people working on them, we can't work on everything
<rpedro>  Twinxor: it takes some time
<ubotu> New bug: #117925 in rhythmbox (main) "cannot create playlist on ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117925
<ubotu> New bug: #117926 in opensc (universe) "Please merge opensc 0.11.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117926
<ubotu> New bug: #117927 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo crashes when myspell-fr-gut is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117927
<ubotu> New bug: #117928 in rhythmbox (main) "ipod: cannot edit tags, cover art and stars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117928
<Twinxor> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #117930 in rhythmbox (main) "cover art: it should be saved not only in the rhythmdb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117930
<Twinxor> heh, I see what you mean about the bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #117931 in Ubuntu "Beryl crashes while using Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117931
<ubotu> New bug: #117938 in mysql-navigator (universe) "Please sync mysql-navigator 1.4.2-9 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117938
<ubotu> New bug: #117939 in inkscape (main) "tutorial-basic.svg has wrong text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117939
<ubotu> New bug: #117940 in malone "mono memory corruption g-thread (dup-of: 116870)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117940
<ubotu> New bug: #117941 in Ubuntu "vlc doesn't show windows media right with feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117941
<ubotu> New bug: #117942 in evolution (main) "[gutsy]  evolution segfaults when moving/deleting/... mail that is not completely downloaded yet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117942
<ubotu> New bug: #117943 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session should depend on dbus-x11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117943
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 3 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ccm> dholbach: worth to look in for me?
<dholbach> sure, why not
<ubotu> New bug: #117945 in texlive-base (main) "texlive incorrectly handles floats" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117945
<ccm> then i will have a hang in
<ubotu> New bug: #117947 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Smart battery doesn't work with feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117947
<ubotu> New bug: #117948 in libisofs (universe) "libisofs4-dev has no .so for linking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117948
<ubotu> New bug: #117950 in Ubuntu "Grey box and "error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" on login." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117950
<ubotu> New bug: #117952 in rhythmbox (main) "error in importing: "different stream" and "not identified MIME"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117952
<TLE> Hey everybody. I didn't have the time to follow the hug day yesterday. But I was wondering if you guys have any idea why so few (or none) of the bitesize ones have been fixed. I think it is a really, really, really good service for newbies like myself?
<ubotu> New bug: #117955 in Ubuntu "Failed to boot after kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117955
<TLE> Ups, clarefying: the bitesize ones from the wiki page
<ubotu> New bug: #117957 in Ubuntu "(gutsy)Need to modprobe nfs module before mounting nfs4 export" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117957
<ubotu> New bug: #117959 in gdb (main) "Gdb cannot debug Gcc compiled program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117959
<bdmurray> TLE: Yes, I think those might be a good place to start working on fixing bugs
<bdmurray> dholbach: how is 'bughelper -b' supposed to wokr?
<dholbach> it will just test one bug
<bdmurray> right what should it return I am getting nothing atm
<dholbach> bdmurray: it should print something if a clue matches on that bug
<dholbach> at least that's how I understand it
<dholbach> I don't think I hacked on  that piece of bughelper
<bdmurray> ah, I thought it would just return bug status
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> didn't we have a buginfo tool?
<bdmurray> looks like it
<dholbach> we never installed it in the package
* dholbach does a fix upload
<bdmurray> the version in the bzr tree doesn't return anything either
<dholbach> do you have a bug that *should* match?
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay, I think I figured it out.  I think buginfo doesn't return status by default.
<dholbach> ok
<bdmurray> nor does it seem to be an option
<TLE> bdmurray: Actually I meant if you knew why so few had been worked on. Since I would think that there would be plenty of people that would want to work on bugs like that
<ubotu> New bug: #117962 in apt-listchanges (main) "[gutsy]  Memory warning when spawning a gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117962
<ubotu> New bug: #117963 in python-numpy (universe) "missing necessary f2py files included in original source dist." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117963
<ubotu> New bug: #117964 in Ubuntu "Toshiba Satellite PRO A120: Laptop speakers not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117964
<ubotu> New bug: #117966 in Ubuntu "My computer cannor resume form standby or hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117966
<ubotu> New bug: #117967 in Ubuntu "Does not "Activate When Computer Starts"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117967
<ubotu> New bug: #117968 in rsnapshot (universe) "please sync package rsnapshot from debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117968
<ubotu> New bug: #117969 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "impress crashes X.org after a period of time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117969
<ubotu> New bug: #117972 in gnucash (universe) "Gnucash fails to run, reports error attempting to load "libdbus-1.so.2"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117972
<ubotu> New bug: #117973 in cupsys (main) "cupsaddsmb depends on smbclient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117973
<ubotu> New bug: #117976 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "Network-Manager + OpenVPN = disconnect every 5 minute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117976
<ubotu> New bug: #117975 in wine (universe) "wine guitar pro fonts unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117975
<ubotu> New bug: #117974 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "powertop suggests a patch to save power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117974
<ubotu> New bug: #117978 in openssl (main) "wording on openssl csr request very poor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117978
<ubotu> New bug: #117979 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "dmcrypt + update to kernel 2.6.20-16 fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117979
<ubotu> New bug: #117983 in rdiff-backup (main) "Crashes on cron job" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117983
<ubotu> New bug: #117982 in kde-guidance (main) "NIS breaks userconfig in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117982
<ubotu> New bug: #117984 in evolution (main) "Weather calendar getting wrong data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117984
<ubotu> New bug: #117985 in gedit (main) "gedit can not handle large text file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117985
<ubotu> New bug: #117986 in debian-installer (main) "partition resizing UI breaks me every time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117986
<ubotu> New bug: #117987 in k3b-i18n (main) "sync k3n-i18n 1.0.1-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117987
<ubotu> New bug: #117988 in clamav (universe) "Remote attack in OLE parser and PDF handler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117988
<ubotu> New bug: #117989 in grub-installer (main) "grub installer doesn't create boot symlink for boot partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117989
<ubotu> New bug: #117990 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0.0.4 fixes security vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117990
<ubotu> New bug: #117991 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "lack of http-proxy support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117991
<ubotu> New bug: #117992 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "timing problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117992
<ubotu> New bug: #117994 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117994
<ubotu> New bug: #117995 in at-spi (main) "at-spi registry not found when logging in with NX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117995
<ubotu> New bug: #117998 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "Java crash in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117998
<ubotu> New bug: #117999 in Ubuntu "not sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117999
<ubotu> New bug: #118002 in apt-setup (main) "add canonical's commercial archive to default sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118002
<ubotu> New bug: #118003 in irm (universe) "[can-not-install]  postinst failure running init-db" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118003
<ubotu> New bug: #118005 in Ubuntu "automake documentation is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118005
<ubotu> New bug: #118006 in Ubuntu "Batteries no more detected with new kernel update on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118006
<ubotu> New bug: #118009 in pidgin (main) "menus appear on button release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118009
<ubotu> New bug: #118010 in Ubuntu "Volume/Mute control does not work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118010
<ubotu> New bug: #118011 in dosemu (multiverse) "Add amd64 to debian/control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118011
<ubotu> New bug: #118015 in powernowd (main) "(fix provided) Feisty can't reboot after adding p4-clockmod to /etc/modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118015
<ubotu> New bug: #118013 in plib (universe) "Please sponsor plib upload." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118013
<ubotu> New bug: #118022 in Ubuntu "Attempted to scan and mount a windows NT4 network computer using KDE systems utilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118022
<ubotu> New bug: #118021 in dash (main) "dash as /bin/sh breaks POSIX 1003.1 scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118021
<ubotu> New bug: #118028 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbos doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118028
<ubotu> New bug: #118031 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Regression: loading of i2c_ec fails after kernel upgrade to linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118031
<ubotu> New bug: #118030 in listen (universe) "Please merge Listen 0.5-3 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118030
<ubotu> New bug: #118040 in module-init-tools (main) "No way to express module preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118040
<ubotu> New bug: #118069 in Ubuntu "Evolution problem after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118069
<ubotu> New bug: #118070 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Cannot build from scratch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118070
<ubotu> New bug: #118071 in Ubuntu "Evolution startup time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118071
<ubotu> New bug: #118075 in Ubuntu "Evolution performance problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118075
<ubotu> New bug: #118076 in Ubuntu "Evolution reliability problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118076
<ubotu> New bug: #118084 in soundkonverter (universe) "filenames with commas won't decode with mplayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118084
<ubotu> New bug: #118089 in Ubuntu "PNG Images Printed Incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118089
<ubotu> New bug: #118095 in Ubuntu "curseur qui s'affole et devient incontrolable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118095
<ubotu> New bug: #118004 in Ubuntu "FIX INCLUDED: anacron does not work in default config on always-on computers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118004
<ubotu> New bug: #118131 in fceu (universe) "Slot select doesn't work on european layout (FR in here)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118131
<ubotu> New bug: #118138 in amarok (main) "When playing music, amarok doesn't prevent the computer to enter sleep (suspend mode)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118138
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-01
<ubotu> New bug: #118160 in freetype (main) "German o-umlaut () is rendered wrong at some font-sizes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118160
<pochu> !importance > blueyed
* bdmurray waves to pochu
* pochu hugs bdmurray 
<pochu> Howdy? :)
<bdmurray> Hello, how are you?
<pochu> I'm fine, thanks!
<pochu> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<pochu> !importance
<ubotu> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<ubotu> New bug: #118161 in Ubuntu "chrootshell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118161
<bdmurray> bug 118160
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118160 in freetype "German o-umlaut () is rendered wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118160
<keescook> bug 118160
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118160 in freetype "German o-umlaut () is rendered wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118160
<pochu> bug 118160
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118160 in freetype "German o-umlaut () is rendered wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118160
<pochu> Good night bdmurray :)
* bdmurray waves belatedly
<ubotu> New bug: #118164 in udev (main) "Missing udev dependency: adduser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118164
<ubotu> New bug: #118165 in Ubuntu "feisty system crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118165
<ubotu> New bug: #118166 in firefox (main) "Unable to install Macromedia Flash Player 9 as Plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118166
<ubotu> New bug: #118167 in Ubuntu "dpkg-reconfigure for xserver-xorg fails to include critical option for nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118167
<ubotu> New bug: #118168 in cron (main) "Crontab accepts files with no newline before EOL. Cron ignores file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118168
<ubotu> New bug: #118169 in alsa-driver (main) "sound card problem " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118169
<crimsun> how descriptive.
<RAOF> :)
<felipe__> Does this qualifies for a bug. Schooltool depends on python2.4schooltool python2.4-schoolbell and Zope, and those three depend on python2.4 but apt says it will install python 2.5 and the install aborts because of a dependency problem
<RAOF> felipe__: Sounds like a bug to me, but maybe you should pastebin the apt output somewhere & I'll see if there's an obvious problem/workaround.
<felipe__> RAOF: Ok
<felipe__> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23528/
<felipe__> RAOF: BTW I installed python 2.4 but I still have the same problem
<RAOF> felipe__: Yeah, it looks like that's a broken package.  It should be depending on "python2.4" rather than "python" which is now 2.5
<felipe__> Ok so I report it as a bug.
<felipe__> RAOF: broken packages should be reported as bugs?
<RAOF> felipe__: I'm not actually sure.  If it's for anything that's not Gutsy, I'd say "yes".  If it's Gutsy, then I *think* there are automated lists of uninstallable packages.
<felipe__> RAOF: Im on 7.04...
<RAOF> felipe__: That should be filed as a bug, then, I think.
<felipe__> ok then I'll report it, thanks for the help
<felipe__> Bug reported
<ubotu> New bug: #118172 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118172
<ubotu> New bug: #118173 in alsa-driver (main) "Internal mic doesn't work in Feisty on Core Duo MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118173
<ubotu> New bug: #118174 in vpnc (universe) "Network seems dead after disconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118174
<ubotu> New bug: #118175 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "latest update results in the inability to mount second hard drive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118175
<ubotu> New bug: #118176 in thunderbird (main) "No newlines in signature (*nix)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118176
<yuriy> wow the howtotriage page has improved much
<ubotu> New bug: #118178 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed -- OS cannot allocate memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118178
<ubotu> New bug: #118180 in pbuilder (main) "Pbuilder gives a different md5sum for a source .diff.gz archive in result then the one it started with" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118180
<ubotu> New bug: #118181 in libcdk5 (universe) "Possible bug in libcdk5-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118181
<grndslm_> am i the only one having problems with beagled-helper?
<grndslm_> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<grndslm_> anybody alive?
<Burgundavia> grndslm_: this isn't a place to get end user help
<Burgundavia> if you having issues, please file a bug or a support request
<grndslm_> Burgundavia: well...i'm just curious if it's a common issue or not
<Burgundavia> I haven't heard of it
<Burgundavia> I would check the lsit of beagle buts
<Burgundavia> bugs, rather
<ubotu> New bug: #118183 in php5 (main) "ubuntu 7.04 upgrade did not install an apache2 item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118183
<grndslm_> Burgundavia:  i'll look into the beagle's ass  ;-_
<grndslm_> ;-), even
<grndslm_> thanks!
<Burgundavia> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #118184 in democracyplayer (universe) "A segfault in Democracy right after start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118184
<RAOF> Joy, another bug for an old democracyplayer :(
<ubotu> New bug: #118177 in Ubuntu "charging desktop" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118177
<ubotu> New bug: #118187 in scim-bridge (universe) "Please sync scim-bridge (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118187
<ubotu> New bug: #118188 in Ubuntu "cdrom won't mount in 2.6.20-16-generic kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118188
<ubotu> New bug: #118189 in skim (main) "Please sync skim (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118189
<ubotu> New bug: #118190 in Ubuntu "gdm failed to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118190
<ubotu> New bug: #118191 in Ubuntu "7.04 live CD errors on IBM Thinkpad T40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118191
<ubotu> New bug: #118192 in update-manager (main) "upgrade 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118192
<ubotu> New bug: #118193 in Ubuntu "GDM refuses to restart after activating XDMCP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118193
<ubotu> New bug: #118195 in kde-guidance (main) "When I lock icons in my desktop and restart session icons are in other side and not where were in first time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118195
<ubotu> New bug: #118197 in Ubuntu "usb mouse and keyboard simply stop responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118197
<ubotu> New bug: #118199 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "UUID can change onswap breaking swap mount and Hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118199
<dholbach> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
<dholbach> hi Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there...no bughelper questions today so far. :D
<dholbach> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm sitting here playing with a rounding error in my code which is past deadline.
<Libere> Anyone know of anywhere to download an older version of flash that will work with the Opera 9.21?
<crimsun> err, Flash 9 works with Opera 9.21 ...
<ubotu> New bug: #118201 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Ogre 3D 1.4.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118201
<ubotu> New bug: #118203 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Those Funny Funguloids!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118203
<ubotu> New bug: #118204 in kdeartwork (main) "kfiresaver.kss chewing up 154% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118204
<ubotu> New bug: #118205 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy kernel 2.6.22-5-generic missing rt61 module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118205
<ccm> just set up  a new mail address for launchpad stuff only
<ccm> that gets high traffic
<ubotu> New bug: #118208 in firefox (main) "Context Menu display cutoff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118208
<ccm> maybe one could suggest this to new bugsquader isn the wiki
<ubotu> New bug: #118206 in Ubuntu "Something strange on Emerald and Beryl" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118206
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: NICE BLOG POST
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: you could add that if a search like         bughelper -T audacity XFreeFont possible duplicate of 87434 -A -U -p audacity        is successful you can easily create a cluefile from it:      bugxml -a audacity XFreeFont possible duplicate of 87434
<ubotu> New bug: #118209 in gwenview (main) "Gutsy: Gwenview crashes when selecting: settings --> configure gwenview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118209
<ubotu> New bug: #118210 in hplip (main) "hplip show appear in System > Preferences menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118210
<ubotu> New bug: #118212 in bind9 (main) "nsupdate manual broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118212
<ubotu> New bug: #118211 in openoffice.org "Openoffice dies when connecting through JDBC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118211
<ubotu> New bug: #118213 in kdetv (universe) "TV applications freeze kernels on card Leadtek Winfast PVR 2000 XP on kernel 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118213
<ubotu> New bug: #118214 in pkg-create-dbgsym (main) "Please don't use the 'ddeb' extension; make it plain old 'deb' instead." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118214
<ubotu> New bug: #118216 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager trys to connect to WEP networks before WPA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118216
<ubotu> New bug: #118217 in Ubuntu "X-org fails during the sim-im startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118217
<ubotu> New bug: #118218 in Ubuntu "[Dapper]  Cannot capture mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118218
<ubotu> New bug: #118219 in thunderbird (main) "unable to delete thunderbird subfolder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118219
<ubotu> New bug: #118221 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel 2.6.20-16 nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new won't load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118221
<ubotu> New bug: #118222 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "Cannot prevent Tomcat5.5 from auto-starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118222
<ubotu> New bug: #118223 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118223
<ubotu> New bug: #118224 in acpi-support (main) "acpi-support prepare.sh/resume.sh ignore executable permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118224
<ubotu> New bug: #118226 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel crashes if a window being dragged to another desktop is destroyed before drag completed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118226
<ubotu> New bug: #118228 in kstreamripper (universe) "Please sync kstreamripper 0.3.4.debian1-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118228
<fernando> moin all
<ubotu> New bug: #118233 in streamtuner (universe) "crashed while opening basic.ch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118233
<ubotu> New bug: #118238 in grub (main) "Grub Hangs on Boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118238
<ubotu> New bug: #118239 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "create new xorg.cong nvidia settings  keyboard to be on quarty " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118239
<ubotu> New bug: #118243 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "RT61 drivers missing in 2.6.22 kernel Ubuntu drivers image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118243
<ubotu> New bug: #118244 in pidgin (main) "set as invisible in pidgin but seen as idle in gtalk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118244
<ubotu> New bug: #118246 in dpkg (main) "update-alternatives warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118246
<ubotu> New bug: #118247 in firefox (main) "reenable mozilla-firefox* transitional packages in gutsy" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118247
<ubotu> New bug: #118250 in gnome-schedule (universe) "gnome-schedule doesn-t start with gksudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118250
<ubotu> New bug: #118245 in pidgin (main) "Gaim Crash filetransfer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118245
<ubotu> New bug: #118252 in ekiga (main) "ekiga doesn-t start after kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118252
<ubotu> New bug: #118253 in Ubuntu "[Compiz] bug when screensaver is activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118253
<ubotu> New bug: #118254 in Ubuntu "XF86AudioMute does not trigger shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118254
<ubotu> New bug: #118256 in Ubuntu "ext3 data corruption with kernel  2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118256
<ubotu> New bug: #118257 in cowbell (universe) "Cowbell crashes when trying to open files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118257
<ubotu> New bug: #118258 in Ubuntu "[Compiz/Feisty] bug Desktop panel disapears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118258
<ubotu> New bug: #118260 in Ubuntu "[Feisty/GoogleEarth] Very slow, unusable with driver radeon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118260
<ubotu> New bug: #118261 in digikamimageplugins (main) "remove digikamimageplugins from the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118261
<ubotu> New bug: #118262 in ctorrent (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync ctorrent (1.3.4-dnh3-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118262
<ubotu> New bug: #118263 in Ubuntu "I have no clue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118263
<ubotu> New bug: #118265 in gtorrent-viewer (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync gtorrent-viewer (0.2b-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118265
<didek> Hi!
<bdmurray> didek: hello
<ubotu> New bug: #118268 in Ubuntu "Computer freezes on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118268
<didek> Huh, like Win98.
<ubotu> New bug: #118272 in Ubuntu "libATA stops working after upgrade to 2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118272
<ubotu> New bug: #118275 in dia (main) "please sync dia 0.96.1-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118275
<ubotu> New bug: #118276 in Ubuntu "DVD acess problems. IO error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118276
<ubotu> New bug: #118277 in gnome-launch-box (universe) "redraw issue with multiple monitors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118277
<ubotu> New bug: #112707 in debian-installer (main) "Keyboard not working properly when installing Feisty Fawn (Xubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112707
<ubotu> New bug: #118280 in exaile (universe) "exaile: can't change column width in playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118280
<ubotu> New bug: #118282 in vzctl (universe) "Please sync vzctl from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118282
<ubotu> New bug: #118283 in Ubuntu "can't easily use unison-gtk to sync a local folder to my VFAT USB drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118283
<ubotu> New bug: #118285 in yelp (main) "grub-install is no work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118285
<ubotu> New bug: #118286 in octave2.9 (universe) "Menu Entry for Octave" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118286
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: thanks you for your comment about my post.
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: i meant to use bugxml -a , i'll see what i can do about an edit or put that in the next post.
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> because it's just changing bughelper -T to bugxml -a
<dholbach> (roughly)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea.
<ubotu> New bug: #118290 in nautilus (main) "allow right-clicking on the browser's path button bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118290
<ubotu> New bug: #118291 in rhythmbox (main) "Sound Issue on Laptops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118291
<ubotu> New bug: #118292 in udev (main) "vol_id returns wrong fs information but blkid returns correct informations, udev create wrong uuid symlink" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118292
<ubotu> New bug: #118294 in evolution (main) "Preferences applet crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118294
<ubotu> New bug: #118295 in Ubuntu "grub menu.lst changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118295
<ubotu> New bug: #118296 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "new version available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118296
<ubotu> New bug: #118298 in php5 (main) "php5 datetime class not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118298
<ubotu> New bug: #118299 in Ubuntu "ps3videomode with TFT/TN LCD overlaps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118299
<ubotu> New bug: #118300 in Ubuntu "Add omfs kernel module to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118300
<ubotu> New bug: #118301 in Ubuntu "PLEASE HELP glibc ERROR: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x08062df0 ***" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118301
<ubotu> New bug: #118302 in nautilus (main) "symbol lookup error in libtotem-properties-page.so"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118302
<ubotu> New bug: #118303 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not enabled preventing blktrace from working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118303
<ubotu> New bug: #118304 in stardict (universe) "[stardict]  notification icon not transparent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118304
<bdmurray> !users-admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about users-admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bdmurray> !opensshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarlFK> e18 kernel: [ 3104.844688]  Critical temperature reached (70 C), shutting down.
<CarlFK> that just got spewed to my screen a few 100 times
<CarlFK> I have a feeling once it figured it out, it should know it is in the shutdown process and not bother with temp anymore, right?
<ubotu> New bug: #118307 in gnome-panel (main) "Install a .bin file ??" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118307
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: in bughelper-data, my mentoree accidently commited her firefoxpractice file, what would be the best way to uncommit the change
<Admiral_Chicago> would you know?
<bdmurray> hmm, not really
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: to the server?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, to the bazaar branch.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, maybe i can see what i can do.
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: maybe recommit your version of it?
<ubotu> New bug: #118308 in smc (universe) "missing dependency for smc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118308
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, i'll pull the branch, remove the practice file and recommit it
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: ah okay, it didn't apply it to the branch, nevermind
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: okay, cool
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks anyways
<bdmurray> If you find out the "right" way to revert a change let me know
<Admiral_Chicago> i will.
* Admiral_Chicago goes afk
<ubotu> New bug: #118309 in thunderbird (main) "Unable to reply and create mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118309
<ubotu> New bug: #118310 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "pktcdvd bound device limit the sice when reading iso or udf dual layer DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118310
<ubotu> New bug: #118311 in rhythmbox (main) "Tracks with russian symbols in names&titles show incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118311
<ubotu> New bug: #118313 in Ubuntu "No video on startup after instaliation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118313
<ubotu> New bug: #118312 in acpi (main) "Critical temperature loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118312
<ubotu> New bug: #118314 in Ubuntu "schick usb device ( x-ray sensor ) not recgnzd and makes gnome hardware overview not responding " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118314
<ubotu> New bug: #118315 in rsibreak (universe) ""disable shortcut" setting does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118315
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-02
<bdmurray> could somebody look at bug 112897 with me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112897 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  kernel messages after resume are not in the logs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112897
<ubotu> New bug: #118316 in ndisgtk (universe) "Merge ndisgtk 0.7 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118316
<ubotu> New bug: #118318 in Ubuntu "Sound only works in Right speaker after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118318
<ubotu> New bug: #118319 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Disks on internal SCSI bus offlined during Feisty boot, no I/O thereafter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118319
<ubotu> New bug: #118320 in arts (main) "Open Arena logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118320
<ubotu> New bug: #118321 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Kubuntu System Settings missing admin button for KDM Theme Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118321
<ubotu> New bug: #118322 in phpldapadmin (universe) "locales configuration doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118322
<jjesse> hello fellow bug tiragers :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118323 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes (SIGSEGV) in em_format_set_inline() when decrypting a message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118323
<ubotu> New bug: #118324 in vcf-plugins (universe) "vcf plugins not orthogonal to vcf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118324
<ubotu> New bug: #118326 in tsclient (main) "Terminal server client fail delete, up, down right,left and " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118326
<ubotu> New bug: #118327 in Ubuntu "Fonts in Gome are too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118327
<ubotu> New bug: #118328 in samba (main) "Feisty smbmount fails with Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118328
<ubotu> New bug: #118329 in Ubuntu "Spontaneous Internet Connection loss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118329
<ubotu> New bug: #118330 in Ubuntu "[Kubuntu]  Sony DCR-DVDXXX doesn't mount anymore..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118330
<ubotu> New bug: #118331 in sendmail (universe) "Please sync sendmail from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118331
<ubotu> New bug: #118332 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu install crashes after grub-install fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118332
<ubotu> New bug: #118333 in Ubuntu "Kopete-The KDE Crash Handler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118333
<ubotu> New bug: #118334 in ubiquity (main) "Edubuntu Feisty Desktop CD installation fails to install all repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118334
<ubotu> New bug: #118337 in kde-guidance (main) "display configuration crashes after install of ati drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118337
<ubotu> New bug: #118338 in Ubuntu "Critical Bug in STD Libs! 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118338
<wattazoum> hello  there :-)
<wattazoum> how is the Hug day doing ?
<ubotu> New bug: #118339 in gedit (main) "no option to reverse print in gedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118339
<ubotu> New bug: #118340 in xmame (multiverse) "xmame-sdl segfault when env SDL_VIDEODRIVER = dga" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118340
<ubotu> New bug: #118341 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes during sending a formular" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118341
<ccm> 9.
<ubotu> New bug: #118343 in evolution (main) "Sent messages not saved to remote folder if remote folder doesn't belong to same account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118343
<ubotu> New bug: #118344 in vim (main) "vim-full / vim-gui-common broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118344
<ubotu> New bug: #118346 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound not working after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118346
<ubotu> New bug: #118347 in Ubuntu "Soundcard ALi M5455 not installed though Ubuntu 6.10 instals it automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118347
<ubotu> New bug: #118348 in gnome-session (main) "Gnome-session crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118348
<ubotu> New bug: #118349 in Ubuntu "Reset USB High Speed device during reading of the usb Stick " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118349
<ubotu> New bug: #118350 in gwenview (main) "gwenview doesn't disable screensaver when viewing slideshow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118350
<ubotu> New bug: #118351 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "segmentation fault of "random" process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118351
<ubotu> New bug: #118353 in linux-meta (main) "Grub installation on LVM (new installation, kernel update) fails after lvrename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118353
<ubotu> New bug: #118356 in cupsys (main) "cups: Too many open files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118356
<joumetal> Could bug 118316 be assigned to motu? Changelog says new version closes 2 other bugs.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118316 in ndisgtk "Merge ndisgtk 0.7 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118316
<ubotu> New bug: #118357 in kubuntu-meta (main) "access denied when mounting dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118357
<ubotu> New bug: #118358 in automake1.10 (universe) "Automake does not create install-(pdf|dvi|ps|html) targets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118358
<ubotu> New bug: #118359 in samba (main) "SAMBA sharing fails (gutsy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118359
<ubotu> New bug: #118360 in skencil (universe) "Skencil does't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118360
<ubotu> New bug: #118361 in plucker (universe) "plucker-desktop: Missing menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118361
<ubotu> New bug: #118362 in xine-ui (universe) "controls are hidden when fullscreen is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118362
<ubotu> New bug: #118363 in smokeping (universe) "Error '/usr/sbin/sendmail' does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118363
<ubotu> New bug: #118364 in doodle (universe) "Please sync doodle (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118364
<ubotu> New bug: #118365 in Ubuntu "Request for package: sunrise" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118365
<ubotu> New bug: #118366 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118366
<ubotu> New bug: #118367 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "random soft lock up detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118367
<ubotu> New bug: #118368 in Ubuntu "ifconfig fail to load 3coms 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado]  lan card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118368
<ubotu> New bug: #118369 in Ubuntu "Berly cause the system hanging up in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118369
<ubotu> New bug: #118370 in openoffice.org (main) "Doesn't recognize ITC Garamond " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118370
<ubotu> New bug: #118274 in k3b "libk3b2-mp3 package not well described" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118274
<ubotu> New bug: #118371 in debian-installer (main) "Kubuntu" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118371
<ubotu> New bug: #118372 in fontconfig (main) "fontconfig incorrectly selects the actual font of Sans/Serif in zh_CN locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118372
<ubotu> New bug: #118374 in wine (universe) "unhandled exception access violation diablo2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118374
<ubotu> New bug: #118375 in Ubuntu "No sound with LiveCD; I use USB Logitech headset. I didn't have sound with 6.10 either (only with 6.06)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118375
<ubotu> New bug: #118377 in adept (main) "adept_manager crashed KUBUNTU 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118377
<ubotu> New bug: #118380 in openoffice.org (main) "Can't use some arabic fonts in OpenOffic 2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118380
<ubotu> New bug: #118381 in Ubuntu "NOVA-T USB2 not recognised in Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118381
<ubotu> New bug: #118382 in ubiquity (main) "Plantage d'instalation de ubuntu 6.06 sur T40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118382
<ubotu> New bug: #118384 in joystick (universe) "Two-gamepads-in-one are treated like one gamepad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118384
<ubotu> New bug: #118385 in hal (main) "the sound stop working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118385
<ubotu> New bug: #118387 in Ubuntu "gutsy: system -> logout hangs something" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118387
<ubotu> New bug: #118388 in kdenetwork (main) "kpf fails to start when panels are locked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118388
<ubotu> New bug: #118389 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "important feature missing: check after burn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118389
<ubotu> New bug: #118391 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "double-free on save OO writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118391
<ubotu> New bug: #118392 in openssh (main) "ssh client segfaulting on fresh ubuntu installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118392
<ubotu> New bug: #118393 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent somtimes crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118393
<ubotu> New bug: #118394 in Ubuntu "KDE's desktop pager applet does not work properly with Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118394
<ubotu> New bug: #118395 in ubiquity (main) "files /var/log/installer/syslog, /var/log, and /var/log/partiman" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118395
<ubotu> New bug: #118397 in sysvinit (main) "checkfs fails at startup while trying to check /dev/.tmp-XXX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118397
<ubotu> New bug: #118398 in gnome-panel (main) "Invest accessory appears broken and cannot be removed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118398
<ubotu> New bug: #118401 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "fails to resume after suspend to ram on evesham 7521 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118401
<ubotu> New bug: #118402 in Ubuntu "USB device doesn't mount automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118402
<ubotu> New bug: #118403 in Ubuntu "On web pages menus are hiding behind windows with flash content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118403
<ubotu> New bug: #118404 in kdeutils (main) "superkaramba hangs after suspend to ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118404
<ubotu> New bug: #118405 in Ubuntu "Feisty i386 Alternate Installation 85% Stall and ???" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118405
<ubotu> New bug: #118406 in bluez-hcidump (universe) "bluez-hcidump: Merge for Debian's 1.35-1" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118406
<ubotu> New bug: #118408 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Ubuntu tries to open .run self-extracting installers with gEdit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118408
<ubotu> New bug: #118410 in mpg321 (universe) "Preview of a song in Nautilus still playing even after deleting the file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118410
<ubotu> New bug: #118412 in Ubuntu "The /opt directory is missing, some software relies on it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118412
<ubotu> New bug: #118411 in Ubuntu "stop applet doesn't work and after this NOTHING works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118411
<ubotu> New bug: #118413 in kdevelop (universe) "package dependencies do not include all required files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118413
<ubotu> New bug: #118415 in fpc (universe) "Clicking "Debug->Watches" in the IDE produces the error "No debugger support available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118415
<H4wk> join #ubuntu-motu
<ubotu> New bug: #118416 in phpmyadmin (universe) "Please sync phpmyadmin 4:2.10.1-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118416
<ubotu> New bug: #118417 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu hangs/crashes when switching between 2 xsessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118417
<nxvl> hi, today is the motu hugday, isn't it?
<ubotu> New bug: #118418 in langpack-locales (main) "4 digits year to fix evolution birthdays before 1969" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118418
<DktrKranz> nxvl, yes
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> so, i'm new in this
<DktrKranz> welcome :)
<nxvl> i have already a launchpad account
<nxvl> but doon't know what to do
<DktrKranz> well, there's room for everything
<DktrKranz> you can give a hand by triaging some bugs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<nxvl> im reading this page just right now
<nxvl> :D
<DktrKranz> or by preparing fixes to some easy tasks: http://tinyurl.com/2us2se
<DktrKranz> or doing more packaging related activities: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
<nxvl> what i don't undestand very well is, today we fix bug for feisty or gutsy?
<DktrKranz> usually fixes are for development releases
<DktrKranz> but if you notice a bug which deserves to be fixed in a stable release, don't hesitate
<DktrKranz> ask suggestions about it and feedbacks
<DktrKranz> and gather opinions from here or #ubuntu-motu
<DktrKranz> there will always be a experienced user or developer who can assist you
<ubotu> New bug: #118419 in firefox (main) "Firefox closes when trying to upload pictures." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118419
<xjdriver69> i'm trying to check out this url: bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper-data/main bughelper-data but I get this error: ERROR: Not a branch:
<ubotu> New bug: #118420 in pokerth (universe) "[gutsy]  pokerth needs an icon in kde menu/games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118420
<xjdriver69> does anyone have any idea?
<xjdriver69> asac: perhaps you can help Admiral_C on this one...
<ubotu> New bug: #118421 in Ubuntu "file roller extracts a .zip file, causes nautilus/desktop to hang when accessing folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118421
<ubotu> New bug: #118422 in xmms2 (universe) "xmms2: merge new debian version" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118422
<xjdriver69> ah i got it...
<ubotu> New bug: #118424 in debian-installer (main) "Cannot install Xubuntu on Gateway Astro." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118424
<ubotu> New bug: #118426 in xfce4-panel (main) "menu is not updated automatically after new program is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118426
<ubotu> New bug: #118427 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash on pressing back on a pdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118427
<Burgundavia> slackwarelife: why did you leave some teams?
<ubotu> New bug: #118428 in lush (universe) "lush's ogre: Unsupported window system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118428
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: I try to understand
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: if I able to be a part of this project
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: launchpa
<Burgundavia> slackwarelife: no, no don't worry
<Burgundavia> I just wanted to see if there was anything wrong
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: Thanks, but (sorry for my english) I don't understand the real spirit of ubuntu community
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: I want a lot and now :(
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> hmm, that is too bad
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: I know it
<Burgundavia> is there anything I can help with
<Burgundavia> ?
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: now I want to think about the community
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: I want to rebuild my ubuntu join with a right spirit
<Burgundavia> ahh, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #118429 in gnome-utils (main) "Baobab: Scan Folder command only opens a dialog properly the first time it is run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118429
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: to so I think I must do before, after I can join
<slackwarelife> to do
<Burgundavia> if you need anything, just ask me
<Burgundavia> matthew east is also a good person to talk to
<slackwarelife> Burgundavia: ok thanks. I try to speak with matthew, but I think he is busy
<ubotu> New bug: #118431 in gnome-power-manager (main) "missing support for wireless powersave" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118431
<ubotu> New bug: #118432 in gnome-terminal (main) "malformed line 44 in source list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118432
<ubotu> New bug: #118433 in gnome-games (main) "mahjongg scoreboard: sometimes cannot enter name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118433
<ubotu> New bug: #118435 in gnumed-client (universe) "please backport from gutsy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118435
<Kmos> bug 118247
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118247 in firefox "reenable mozilla-firefox* transitional packages in gutsy" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118247
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-03
<ubotu> New bug: #118437 in nemesis (universe) "nemesis rip crashes on feisty amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118437
<asac> Kmos: how did you notice that bug?
<Kmos> asac: just searching on LP
<asac> ah :)
<Kmos> bug 11227
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11227 in firefox "ubuntu search as a quick search" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11227
<ubotu> New bug: #118439 in network-manager (main) "Connects to any available network without asking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118439
<ubotu> New bug: #118440 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  supershow (pdf+audio -> swf)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118440
<Kmos> asac: bug 11227
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11227 in firefox "ubuntu search as a quick search" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11227
<asac> Kmos: that should go to some extension
<asac> imo
<Kmos> i've done the extension
<asac> i am not sure if there is a consens about this
<Kmos> and attach it to the bug
<Kmos> i think it should be rejected
<asac> what is the extension colled?
<Kmos> search on ubuntu.com
<asac> called
<Kmos> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7929929/ubuntu.xml
<ubotu> New bug: #118441 in qjackctl (universe) "Please merge qjackctl-0.2.22 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118441
<asac> Kmos: that is not distributable
<asac> Kmos: i ment an "extension package"
<Kmos> asac: the idea maybe it's to include it in the main package of firefox
<Kmos> but I think it's better idea to reject the bug
<Kmos> i've put the extension on mozdev.mycroft.org
<Kmos> so, if someone need it, go there
<asac> yeah ... which i am not sure about as i said above :)
<asac> what?
<asac> Kmos: what is your vision?
<Kmos> for example
<Kmos> br.mozdev.org
<Kmos> provides a package of mozilla with links for destakes.com
<Kmos> the idea is to provide that extension included on firefox package for ubuntu
<Kmos> so, when we start ubuntu, there is a extension to search on ubuntu.com
<Kmos> *start firefox
<Kmos> but if you do that.. you must include also extension for launchpad, ubuntu wiki, and so on..
<Kmos> so the valid choice is to reject the bug
<Kmos> what do you think ?
<asac> ah so you vote to not include it :)
<asac> fine ... thought you had a vision on how to improve the way users can add extensions without searching them on the net
<Kmos> yep
<asac> I am all for rejecting this bug
<asac> at least for now :)
<asac> if it frequently pops up
<asac> we can reconsider
<asac> and see what the rules to apply when deciding on what search extension can go in and not
<Kmos> because it's hard to update it, and all other extensions that must be in the firefox package if you include that one
<Kmos> the better ideia, is ubuntu.com provide the extension in html stuff and firefox will detect it
<Kmos> <link rel="search" type="application/opensearchdescription+xml" href="http://mycroft.mozdev.org/updateos.php/id0/destakes.xml" title="Pesquisa Destakes" />
<Kmos> *idea
<Kmos> for example this one
<Kmos> at www.destakes.com
<Kmos> it will blink your firefox in the search box to add it
<ubotu> New bug: #118443 in Ubuntu "full install sound blaster has no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118443
<ubotu> New bug: #118444 in Ubuntu "MesaGL drivers makes blender windows lock / freeze / mess up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118444
<ubotu> New bug: #118445 in Ubuntu "Logging in when disk full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118445
<crimsun> 118445 is kinda intractable
<Kmos> is a funny one :)
<crimsun> we can't really display a dialog about ~/.Trash until the components are initialised, at which point it would be moot since you have to have free space to get there...
<Kmos> crimsun: but you can do a clean up on shutdown
<Kmos> like windows.. sometimes it checks if there is space on hdd
<`23meg> it has duplicates; I'm marking it as one
<crimsun> Kmos: clean what, though?
<crimsun> ~/.Trash? $TMP ?
<crimsun> I'd argue that clearing ~/.Trash is a grave usability bug
<crimsun> we cannot assume that the user does not want to "restore" everything in ~/.Trash
<`23meg> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/make-free-space-wizard --> this may help (emphasis on "may")
<Kmos> crimsun: yes, trash
<Kmos> crimsun: yeah, I think too..
<Kmos> I never had my hdd full..
<Kmos> always controlled :)
<crimsun> `23meg: yes, it will help to a degree, but it won't address the issue _on login_ or _on log out_
<`23meg> right
<asac> Kmos: i reconsidered ... please keep the bugs open until we found a policy or something on what can go in as default search extension and what not :)
<Kmos> asac: ok =)
<ubotu> New bug: #118446 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Erroneously Provides: ivtv-modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118446
<ubotu> New bug: #118447 in Ubuntu "Random blank screen since fglrx update, forcing me to restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118447
<ubotu> New bug: #118448 in ndiswrapper (main) "[gutsy]  can't reach wifi with kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118448
<Flannel> Why do we not have a libapache2-mod-php5 in launchpad?
<cinvoke> Can someone help me find a soundcard driver for my soundard?
<pochu> cinvoke: try #ubuntu
<pochu> Flannel: because it's built from php5, and launchpad shows the source packages, not the binary ones.
<pochu> Flannel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+package/libapache2-mod-php5
<Flannel> pochu: how do I search for bugs re: it?
<Flannel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.1.2-1ubuntu3.8  doesnt seem to work
<pochu> Flannel: search here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/
<Flannel> How do I get to there from the previous page?
<pochu> Flannel: remove the 5.1.2...
<Flannel> Is there a link? or am I supposed to magically know?
<Flannel> I know how to "get" there.  Im not new to these interblags ;)
<pochu> Flannel: I guess you can file a bug about that.
<pochu> Launchpad doesn't distingish bugs in versions, so from the version page you can't access it.
<pochu> But might not be the best.
<pochu> At least the "Overview" link should be clickable.
<pochu> Flannel: mind you filing a bug? :)
<Flannel> Heh.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/php5/  WIll let me search for a bug, but there are none.
<pochu> Flannel: remove the dapper :)
<Flannel> so, LP does differentiate between versions for bugs.  Its just... stupid about it
<pochu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<pochu> I don't think it's stupid.
<pochu> I do like it, but the links should work though.
<Flannel> I can't *get* to the PHP5 page by navigating, and actually, I get to a page that appears, and indicatesto be the correct one, but it's not.
<pochu> Flannel: file a bug :)
<Flannel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5  then go to "dapper" (since that's what I'm looking for bugs in), then ... bugs is active.  Although it shouldn't be
<Flannel> yeah yeah.  Bugs in bugs in bugs.
<pochu> Flannel: I'm off to bed, it's really late here. If you file a bug, feel free to subscribe me (pochu in LP).
<pochu> Good night!
<DarkMageZ> !seen pitti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pitti - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #118450 in firefox (main) "New version (.4) will not install on under ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118450
<ubotu> New bug: #118451 in Ubuntu "Terminal server client  crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118451
<ubotu> New bug: #118452 in php5 (main) "php5-gd has not load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118452
<ubotu> New bug: #118453 in Ubuntu "intermittent hangs - white screen only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118453
<ubotu> New bug: #118454 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-client doesn't show right artist/song name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118454
<ubotu> New bug: #118455 in gnome-media (main) "Volume control quick mute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118455
<ubotu> New bug: #118456 in firefox (main) "Firefox looks up in Google Argentina, though I'm in Mexico." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118456
<ubotu> New bug: #118457 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  spring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118457
<ubotu> New bug: #118458 in Ubuntu "Acer Aspire 1510LMi won't go to sleep or hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118458
<ubotu> New bug: #118459 in firefox (main) "menus are not drawn properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118459
<ubotu> New bug: #118460 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "laptop lid button not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118460
<ccm> what is the best place to file suspend-problems in?
<ubotu> New bug: #118464 in gcc-defaults (main) "gij ships dangling gij-wrapper symlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118464
<ccm> ah, acpi-support probably
<ubotu> New bug: #118465 in liboil (main) "Please sync liboil 0.3.12-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118465
<ubotu> New bug: #118466 in Ubuntu "kmymoney2 should have the kdehelpcenter dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118466
<ubotu> New bug: #118467 in gnome-applets (main) "Feisty Gnome Umount Utility displays empty Info Boxes on Failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118467
<ubotu> New bug: #118468 in acpi-support (main) "Suspend to Ram/Disk on Samsung X30 WV1500 does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118468
<ubotu> New bug: #118469 in bluez-btsco (universe) "[gutsy]  can't pair headset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118469
<ubotu> New bug: #118470 in kdebase (main) "Mouse clicking / Drag n Drop problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118470
<ubotu> New bug: #118471 in Ubuntu "nice boy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118471
<ubotu> New bug: #118472 in Ubuntu "Gnome Nautilus Missing Paste Files here in List View Mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118472
<ubotu> New bug: #118474 in adept (main) "Adept should allow to ignore updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118474
<ubotu> New bug: #118475 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Gajim not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118475
<ubotu> New bug: #118476 in xorg (main) "[Gutsy]  xorg Intel 810 video driver hangs due to displayinfo " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118476
<ubotu> New bug: #118477 in hal-info (main) "HAL not recognize correctly Cowon iAudio F2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118477
<ubotu> New bug: #118478 in firefox (main) "firefox not displaying Google correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118478
<ubotu> New bug: #118479 in gnome-games (main) "lagno is not playable on an 800x600 screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118479
<ubotu> New bug: #118480 in libnarray-ruby (universe) "ruby module narray installed in the wrong directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118480
<ubotu> New bug: #118481 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Error compiling acerhk.c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118481
<ubotu> New bug: #118482 in firefox (main) "[JOB]  mozillateam assistant - MASTER bug maintainer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118482
<ubotu> New bug: #118483 in gnome-panel (main) "Incorrect text orientation on launch bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118483
<ubotu> New bug: #118484 in alltray (universe) "alltray hides applications from gnome-panel desktop switcher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118484
<ubotu> New bug: #118485 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  cournol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118485
<ubotu> New bug: #118486 in kipi-plugins (main) "Gutsy: Kipi-plugins should require imagemagick installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118486
<ubotu> New bug: #118489 in Ubuntu "Slow boot with usplash enabled on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118489
<ubotu> New bug: #118492 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Battery monitor always states "Computer is running on AC power, Laptop battery charging"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118492
<ubotu> New bug: #118494 in firefox (main) "Firefox makes gnome to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118494
<ubotu> New bug: #118495 in Ubuntu "Session does not persist after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118495
<ubotu> New bug: #118496 in Ubuntu "cups configure crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118496
<ubotu> New bug: #118497 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice "r" in UI disformed by anti aliasing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118497
<RainCT> hi
<RainCT> in what package is cups configure?
<Hobbsee> cupsys, probably.  or something similarly named
<ubotu> New bug: #118499 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects mess up (un)maximize window behavior (dup-of: 113152)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118499
<ubotu> New bug: #118500 in xulrunner (universe) "Please sync xulrunner (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118500
<persia> RainCT: The output of `dpkg -S cups-configure`may be helpful.
<RainCT> okay thanks
<RainCT> cups-configure not found
<RainCT> it's something about a crash when clicking on it, so it's probably in gnome-cups-manager, or?
<ubotu> New bug: #118501 in slab (universe) "update to new gnome-main-menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118501
<persia> RainCT: Are you chasing bug 118496?  If so, the crash report tells you the package name in the SourcePackage: header (in this case foomatic-gui).  That may not be the ultimate source of the error, but it is probably a good place to start.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118496 in Ubuntu "cups configure crashes" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118496
<RainCT> persia: yes it's that one. oh, I saw that, foomatic-gui, but thought that was some crap.. wth should that mean, foomatic? XD
<RainCT> should have checked for it on google :p
<ubotu> New bug: #118502 in hardinfo (universe) "Installed & ran hardinfo, crashed during generate report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118502
<RainCT> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #118503 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on http://standaard.be" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118503
<ubotu> New bug: #118505 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "System hangs when using Merlin XU870 UMTS card (airprime driver)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118505
<ubotu> New bug: #118506 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel locks ups when adding applets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118506
<RainCT> System --> Printers       that's gnome-cups-manager?
<ubotu> New bug: #118508 in adonthell-data (universe) "Please merge adonthell-data 0.3.4.cvs.20050903 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118508
<ubotu> New bug: #118509 in nemiver (universe) "nemiver can't be installed on ubuntu ppc due to unsatisfied dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118509
<ubotu> New bug: #118510 in Ubuntu "network profiles problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118510
<ubotu> New bug: #118511 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "Import Saved Configuration should give error if file unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118511
<ubotu> New bug: #118514 in Ubuntu "12-hour clock type not functioning in Gnome panel clock of zh_CN locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118514
<RainCT> what should be done with bug 118496 now?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118496 in gnome-cups-manager "cups configure crashes" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118496
<ubotu> New bug: #118515 in lirc (main) "lircd doesn't repeat key press with pinsys remote" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118515
<ubotu> New bug: #118516 in endeavour (universe) "Please merge endeavour 2.8.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118516
<ubotu> New bug: #118517 in plucker (universe) "[Gutsy Merge]  Please merge plucker (1.8-21ubuntu1) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118517
<ubotu> New bug: #118518 in yelp (main) "new computer session steps seen as new system download step " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118518
<ubotu> New bug: #118520 in gnome-panel (main) "there are any bottom panel in 2 3 and 4 desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118520
<ubotu> New bug: #118521 in gnome-terminal (main) "game crashes,and videos crash on performing..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118521
<ubotu> New bug: #118522 in gedit (main) "Word wrap is too commonly changed to be in preferences, should be a menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118522
<ubotu> New bug: #118523 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql server fails to start, claims /var/lib/mysql full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118523
<ubotu> New bug: #118525 in pioneers (universe) "Nobody is able to throw a die" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118525
<ubotu> New bug: #118529 in Ubuntu "file transfer to usb mobile device causes file explorer (nautilus?) to lock up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118529
<ubotu> New bug: #118530 in amarok (main) "amarok crashes: 1.4.5 [___stripped] [validity: 0.54] [frames: 148] [xine] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118530
<ubotu> New bug: #118531 in xchm (universe) "Please merge xchm 2:1.13-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118531
<ubotu> New bug: #118533 in pango1.0 (main) "dasher segfaults when changing alphabet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118533
<ubotu> New bug: #118534 in guifications (universe) "Please sync guifications (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118534
<ubotu> New bug: #118535 in yelp (main) "want to delete user's name from roster and to enable powers for another user. Options not usable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118535
<ubotu> New bug: #118537 in gnome-session (main) "hang in gnome-session upon logout with gnome-power-manager 2.19.2-0ubuntu4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118537
<ubotu> New bug: #118538 in mythtv (multiverse) "init script unable to "start" after backend crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118538
<ubotu> New bug: #118539 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[regression]  acx does not load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118539
<ubotu> New bug: #118540 in Ubuntu "ubuntu install crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118540
<ubotu> New bug: #118541 in gajim (universe) "gajim: merge new debian unstable version" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118541
<ubotu> New bug: #118542 in gnome-nettool (main) "can't maintain connection. Keep a record of all this for police and FBI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118542
<ubotu> New bug: #118543 in moodle (universe) "please merge moodle 1.7.2 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118543
<ubotu> New bug: #118544 in Ubuntu "Shortcuts not working when using lang different from English" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118544
<ubotu> New bug: #118545 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Incollector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118545
<ubotu> New bug: #118546 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ArgoUML" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118546
<ubotu> New bug: #118547 in pidgin (main) "gaim doesn't allow specifying alternate irc nicks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118547
<ubotu> New bug: #118548 in Ubuntu "I get whitescreen after I ctrl+alt+backspace and login again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118548
<ubotu> New bug: #118549 in alsa-lib (main) "No audio capture possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118549
<ubotu> New bug: #118550 in update-manager (main) "update-manager failed on version 7 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118550
<ubotu> New bug: #118551 in gdebi (main) "Can't install packages without root access" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118551
<QG> Hello to all. I would appreciate some advice on bug #117260 which I am triaging. It's a usability human interaction issue. I've confirmed it. I've assigned it to package Firefox. I note that it says that Firefox bug contacts will be copied on the bug. What do I do next in the triaging procedure?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117260 in firefox ""Save to Disk" confuses some users" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117260
<Admiral_Chicago> QG: give me a second to pull it up
<QG> ok, thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> QG: it looks good so far
<QG> thank you. it's my first triage
<Admiral_Chicago> QG: why don't you join me in #ubuntu-mozillateam and we can discuss it there
<jjesse> hello Admiral_Chicago
<QG> ok. joining...
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there jjesse
<jjesse> how are things for you today?
<Admiral_Chicago> well, just looking at some bug related stuff, i'm making a map about my next few weeks of bug work
<jjesse> oh cool
<jjesse> i'm trying to kill time before i have to leave for the airport
<Admiral_Chicago> jjesse: where are you traveling now?
<jjesse> omaha nebraska for a week
<Admiral_Chicago> jjesse: jim and I have gotten started on xubuntu docs so we should have some good stuff committed soon.
<Admiral_Chicago> oh yea you told me about that i think...
<jjesse> i think i may have
<jjesse> stopping in o'hare airport today as everything it seems from grand rapids to anywhere else goes through there
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, I live 3 blocks from the other airport in chicago
<jjesse> isn't it metro or something like that?
<Admiral_Chicago> Midway.
<jjesse> oh yeah
<jjesse> metro is in detroit
<Admiral_Chicago> jjesse: any idea when the book will come out?
<Arby> what package do bugs in the liveCD get filed against?
<Arby> (poking Kubuntu gutsy dailies for fun :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Arby: depends on the bug
<Admiral_Chicago> where do you see the bug?
<Arby> Kubuntu Desktop 20070603 drops to a busybox prompt when trying to boot
<Arby> can't access tty, job control turned off
<Arby> hmm, if I cat casper.log I see lots of 'cannot open /dev/* No such file'
<Arby> followed by 'can not mount /dev/loop* (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs'
<ubotu> New bug: #118554 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "Please sync network-manager-openvpn (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118554
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, the bug against that would be...
<Admiral_Chicago> i think kubuntu-meta would be the one
<Admiral_Chicago> Arby: you can also ask in #ubuntu-iso iirc
<Arby> Admiral_Chicago: already did, it's a bit quiet today :)
<jjesse> Admiral_Chicago: yeah june something
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<Arby> Admiral_Chicago: thanks for the pointer I'll go file it
<Arby> any logs suggested other than casper.log?
<Admiral_Chicago> Arby: thanks for your help
<Arby> or anything to try
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i'm not very technical....
<ubotu> New bug: #118555 in gnome-keyring (main) "Add keyring-intro.txt to the package documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118555
<ubotu> New bug: #118556 in vlc (universe) "On resize VLC does not resize correctly the progress bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118556
<ubotu> New bug: #118557 in gnome-panel (main) "trash doesn't say it is full when it is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118557
<ubotu> New bug: #118558 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "Please merge quodlibet-plugins 20070529 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118558
<ubotu> New bug: #118561 in casper (main) "[Gutsy]  Kubuntu liveCD 20070603 doesn't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118561
<ubotu> New bug: #118562 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  ugly window decorations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118562
<ubotu> New bug: #118563 in backuppc (main) "non en_US locales misleads backuppc into saying backups are not succeeding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118563
<ubotu> New bug: #118564 in Ubuntu "emachines M5312 - hibernate resumes with numerous issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118564
<ubotu> New bug: #118565 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-config help text shows wrong path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118565
<ubotu> New bug: #118567 in Ubuntu "emachines M5312 - suspend will not resume at all." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118567
<ubotu> New bug: #118568 in upgrade-system (universe) "Important driver is uninstalled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118568
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-26
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry
<bddebian> :-)
<diddl> Say friends, the following bug is listed as 'in progress' but has no one assigned to it. Is that ok? (or would it denote that nothing is done to fix the issue?) --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/157759/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157759 in compiz "Compiz causes OpenGL fullscreen games to eventually go windowed." [Medium,In progress]
<persia_> diddl: Take a look at the history.  It may be worth asking the person who set it to "In Progress" what that was intended to mean.
<persia_> Of course, that person's timezone means they aren't likely to be available real soon: it's likely safe to assign to them for now.
<persia_> (note that this is a specific case, depending on the identity of the person involved, and the bug, and is not a good general solution)
<diddl> Thanks for the advise :D looking at the history now :)
<owh> I'm experiencing an intermittent solid freeze on suspend of my Thinkpad running Gutsy. In order to locate the problem and locate/create an appropriate bug report I need to figure out a way to determine what is actually happening that might be causing this. Can anyone suggest any such methods?
<owh> Is there a more appropriate location to ask this question?
<afflux> morning
<owh> afflux: In some parts of the world :)
<afflux> true. it's 12:12 over here ;)
<owh> afflux: It's 18:11 here :)
<afflux> any ideas why bug 231177 happens even with librsvg2-common installed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231177 in screenlets "screenlets-manager.py crashed with GError in create_ui() (dup-of: 194056)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194056 in screenlets "screenlets-manager.py crashed with GError in create_ui()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194056
<telexicon> im trying to debug a crash in firefox, i installed the dbgsym packages for firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9 but gdb still throws up some warnings about missing symbols and the backtraces have gaps, is there something else i need to do?
<bddebian> Boo
<norsetto> bddebian: god, you scared me ...
<bddebian> :)
<Iulian> Heh, heya bddebian, norsetto.
<norsetto> hi Iulian
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<CarlF1> can someone add to the /topic the url to post bugs to?
<CarlF1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug  right?
<pochu> yes
<CarlF1> thanks.  where do I report bugs about the /topic :)
<Hobbsee> CarlF1: why are people coming here when they want to file bugs?
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | File bugs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<CarlF1> Hobbsee: in my case, to get the URL
<CarlF1> Hobbsee: thanks for the topic
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> np
<CarlF1> i know it isn't the exact purpose for the channel, but given how often people end up in the wrong channel (like #u-dev) it seems reasonable
<persia> This is a less bad channel to ask about filing bugs than any other, but is really about bug triage and bug closing coordination.
<SwedeMike> I just got a swapper: page allocation failure, I have plenty of swap left, it seems related to my via network card (velocity_rx_refill is involved), should I report this? it's 8.04
<crimsun> SwedeMike: yes.  please file it against the linux source package.
<SwedeMike> crimsun: I filed it against linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic, but in the future I'll do it against the source package
<crimsun> that's fine, it ends up against the proper source package.
<SwedeMike> historically I have filed things directly to lkml, but I guess since these kerneles are ubuntu specific it's better to file it with ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> s/filed/reported/
<crimsun> yes
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<fde> Hello... how come I can't triage my own bugs? I'd like to set 235103 as a feature request, and take away new status so it doesn't waste time etc.
<crimsun> you need to be in the bug squad
<fde> I attempted to look through other bugs as described in the triaging guides though, and it seems daunting, I very well might in the future, but at this point, I'd just like to take away a little bit of work for the current guys!
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-27
<fde> Seems odd that they wouldn't allow a user to set something as feature request though... then I guess that is more the point of blueprints... hmm
<sectech> fde,  Bug-control really doesn't like people to triage there own bugs... It's best to get another fellow triager to look at it with you... I know what you mean by not being able to mark something as a feature request though,  the problem is if users were allowed to mark things as a "wishlist" there would be tons of requests.... Plus some bugs would end up as a "wish list" and some "wish list" would end up as bugs
<sectech> When I report bugs I don't even attempt to change the status to confirmed or anything,  I'll just ask another triager to look at it
<[Relic]> Is GIT the best way to get the kernel source?    coretemp.h is 0 bytes so I can't figure out which version of it was used to build the kernel, and even though lm-sensors say it added 45nm support in 2.6.20 I still get fatal errors unknown cpu type trying to run it
<sectech> I have to say.... The bug-squad mailing list is........interesting today
<hggdh> fde: you should not accept your own reports -- somebody else should do it
<sectech> hggdh, I loved your reply on the mailing list...
<hggdh> sectech: it is a pity, though. I would rather have everybody working together, instead of fighting
<sectech> hggdh, I know... the developers seem to be missing the point of what we do... we are here to help them, not make there job harder....
<sectech> we save them from having to ask reporters for a lot of information....
<hggdh> there are some misunderstandings on both sides, and things escalated very fast. After Rienhard's response, I am out of the discussion...
<sectech> hggdh,  I am not sure if the developers who posted to the list really reflect the entire group though...
<hggdh> sectech, hopefully they do not, and hopefully the answer was spur of the moment, without due consideration to impact. But, as on any democracy, it is not the vote of the people, it is the vote of the active minority that counts
<sectech> I just hope we can keep doing what we do, triage bugs... and have it still remain enjoyable and interesting...
<sectech> I honestly do believe we are helping more then harming though... Just think of how many bugs we go through (we check for dups, we invalidate non bugs, we trouble shoot when we can)....
<hggdh> we will. This is all part of what, some days ago, I called growth pains, due to the huge success Ubuntu has had -- and all of it due to *all* the people that has helped.
<sectech> growing pains sounds appropriate....
<hggdh> sectech: yes. Only those that never did support professionally think bug trial is for the dummies. Unfortunately -- and I say it based on my experience on both sides of the fence -- most developers never really worked support
<sectech> oh by the way... I have had to change some of my more active bugs back to "new"... I am in the process of moving to a new city and I wasn't expecting as much down time as I am having.
<hggdh> sectech: you might leave them as incomplete, as long as you are not assigned to them
<sectech> It's only going to be a week.... I move into the new place on Sat...
<sectech> I just didn't want the reporter to think I abandoned their issue.
<hggdh> :-) moving pains are usually worse than growing pains...
<sectech> Trying to get high speed out in my area was a pain... I ended up changing providers...
<sectech> oh well..
<fde> sectech: Sorry, I was poking around on launchpad and the mailing lists... I can understand what you mean though, and to be fair, there are other means for handling such things... it was however something I considered a bug, so I think it's in the right spot.
<fde> nickellery: Hey, I added more info to 235103 could you review and see if it makes more sense now?
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<[Relic]> found out why no one can get 45nm cpu sensor read  :)
<[Relic]> coretemp.c isn't up-to-date in kernel 2.6.24, but is in 2.6.25
<Deeta> Hiya Relic :) Nice :) another bug resolved :) (or soon to be resolved) *yay virtual bughug* :)
<[Relic]> not sure where to post that info, nor how to fix my kernel to do to, but I figured it out so I ain't so annoyed anymore  :)
<Deeta> Oh there is not yet a bug files against this? (I assumed you were triaging a present one)
<Deeta> *filed
<[Relic]> lots of bugs for lm-sensors to be updated to detect the 45nms but it isn't lm-sensors that is the problem
<[Relic]> might still have that slightly dated sensors-detect that didn't detect them but even if you installed that you can't get the core temps because it is coretemp that is the problem not lm-sensors
<Deeta> If it is working in linux 2.6.25 and not working and 2.6.24 then I guess the package to file it against would be linux (in ubuntu)
<[Relic]> don't have 25 running but the code to check for the model 17 cpus is there and isn't in 24
<Deeta> Ahh ok :) but as long you are sure that it is not lmsensors fault then Linux is the way to go :D. Just be sure to include enough info :)
<[Relic]> lmsensors new detects the intel senors, but when you try modprobe coretemp you get a fatal error unknown cpu type 17
<Deeta> Yeah sounds good :) just put all the info into a bug report :) Otherwise not too much what we could do here right now. But if it is in a bug report and has enough info then it will be triaged soon enough which means that the bug is appearing on the radar of the devs :D
<[Relic]> can't seem to submit it there is one error, but nothing on what that error is
<[Relic]> Deeta still awake?
<Deeta> @Relic: Yeah :)
<takdir> how to join ubuntu MOTU ?
<RAOF> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<RAOF> Wow, that's changed.
<takdir> thanks
<RAOF> takdir: But you may not actually want to join MOTU; there's more to do than packaging.
<RAOF> If you _do_ want to join MOTU, wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU would be an appropriate place to start.
<takdir> i just want to learn first
<RAOF> Right.  So, the contribute page will have a number of ways you can help.
<takdir> :) yes, there is number way to contribute
<takdir> thanks RAOF
<persia> Just FYI: bug announcements are running in #ubuntu-bugs-announce again, if anyone likes to use IRC to monitor bug flow.
<svat> hi. I have a bug where if I ask GNOME to swap Ctrl and CapsLock, it does the swapping but the old CapsLock key (which is now Ctrl) is still the one that controls the LED on the keyboard. Which package should I file this as a bug under?
<svat> I don't have this problem if I do the swap using xmodmap
<copyofjohan> hi, I think I found a bug, but Im not really sure. The sition to reproduce that is: open more than one windows/apps in gnome and mximize one. So when moving the mouse-cursor to the left side and clickin the middle-mouse-button the maximized window goes to the background. Is that a bug?
<copyofjohan> situation
<Iulian> Heya
<james_w> hi Iulian
<Iulian> Hello james
<Iulian> Hey pedro!
<pedro_> hi Iulian, how are you?
<Iulian> I'm fine, just got back home from school.
<Iulian> I'm having lunch now.
<Iulian> What about you?
<Iulian> How was your flight?
<pedro_> Iulian: ah I'm good, the flight was ok, a bit long as usual but didn't had any issues ;-)
<Iulian> Cool
<seb128> hello pedro_
<pedro_> bonjour seb128!
<pedro_> how's going?
<seb128> got a cold but otherwise good
<seb128> you?
<ogra> seb128, oh, you too ?
<ogra> i wonder if mdz spread that
<pedro_> I'm fine, thanks. mm you too? my head is feeling weird :-/
<pedro_> oh gosh
 * ogra wondres if PA systems can amplify germs
<Hobbsee> pedro_: try refraining from drinking copious amounts of alcohol.
<ogra> i stoood directly in front of the speakers when he sag !
<ogra> *sang
<Hobbsee> ogra: they probably can, actually
<Hobbsee> well, pushing the air out from the singers to the front of the audience.
<seb128> ogra: dholbach got a cold too, yeah I blame mdz for this one ;-)
<ogra> i think i'm through the worst, just coughing and a dripping nose left ... but sunday evening and yesterday i thought i'd die
<isforinsects> Could someone clarify something for me?  Totally probably bugreported already.  Just looking to learn a process here.
<isforinsects> 'speaker-test -tsine -f 440' doesn't work in hardy, and complains about ALSA 'unable to open slave' errors.  I'm assuming that this is the same thing as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/221673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221673 in pulseaudio "ALSA failing with PulseAudio in Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<isforinsects> Is this correct?
<isforinsects> Exactly what I was asking.  Thanks.
<persia> isforinsects: That's a bot, reacting to your URL, not a human confirming.  On the other hand, I suspect it is that bug: there's some interactions that get messy, depending on what the various clients are doing.
<isforinsects> Still, I was pretty sure that they're the same bug.
<isforinsects> I've had other problems with non-ubuntu deb's that are expecting alsa
<isforinsects> But I don't really know enough to know if I can hit them with a stick hard enough to get them to work or not.
<isforinsects> It hasn't been pressing enough
<persia> isforinsects: Mixing .deb packages from multiple sources is a recipe for pain.  Ubuntu only commits to source compatibilitiy, and there are irregularities even there.
<isforinsects> Yes, but until (when/if) I get the hang of packaging for ubuntu myself, it's a workaround.
<isforinsects> If it's not already packaged for 'buntu in someone's ppa
<persia> isforinsects: Do you find a lot of things you want that are not in the official repositories?  Are packaging requests open?
<isforinsects> I run into things from time to time. http://gnaural.sourceforge.net/download/ was the last thing I tried that didn't like pulseaudio.
<isforinsects> I install new things for novelty more than I should.
<isforinsects> And I never considered packaging requests.  I haven't really found anything *great* and likely of use to someone else.  But I'll keep that in mind.
<persia> isforinsects: We used to have gnaural, but it has some issues.  I've been missing it, and am suddenly inspired to take a look at gnaural2 to see if that helps.
<isforinsects> Yes, hardy is the first build without it.  I assumed because of pulseaudio issues.  It too complains about alsa
<isforinsects> I can't think of anything else.  Xmoto maybe?  *shrug*
<persia> xmoto is in the repos
 * persia is confused
<isforinsects> *shrug* my bad.  It's still there.
<bddebian> Boo
<afflux> morning
<bdmurray> afflux: morning
<afflux> bdmurray: hi! I was away for a week or so and my bugcontrol membership expired. I'd like to re-apply :)
<bdmurray> afflux: you are all set
<afflux> thanks
<bdmurray> no problem, thank you!
<hggdh> bdmurray: can I move siretart's Debugging xinelib to the /Debugging area on the wiki?
<hggdh> bdmurray: c.f. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/DebuggingXineLib?highlight=%28debugging%29
<bdmurray> hggdh: it looks quite helpful but I'd rather it had the same look and layout of the other pages - like the template - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTemplate
<pochu> jwendell: hi jonh :) if you have a minute, could you have a look at Debian bug #482564? It has a couple of minor usability issues
<ubottu> Debian bug 482564 in vinagre "vinagre: defaut key / mouse binding is unfortunate." [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/482564
<pochu> jwendell: basically, that ctrl+D bookmarks the connection even in fullscreen (he says it shouldn't in fullscreen) and that when not in fullscreen, scrolling with the mouse scrolls both the host and the server
<jwendell> pochu, hi, dude
<pochu> jwendell: I haven't found reports for that in bgo or lp, and he tested with 2.23.2 :)
<jwendell> pochu, basically I'm thinking how to fix this for 2.24. Maybe I'll drop all shortcuts...
<pochu> ah, makes sense
<pochu> so they are sent to the guest, right?
<pochu> jwendell: do you want a couple of reports in bgo?
<jwendell> pochu, there are a few bugs in bgo about those issues though
<pochu> ah
<jwendell> pochu, basically with different summaries...
<jwendell> pochu, that's why you couldn't find them
<pochu> I found this, but didn't seem like the same issue http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531969
<ubottu> Gnome bug 531969 in general "scrolling on server" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pochu> ah, this one! http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531716
<ubottu> Gnome bug 531716 in general "The client screen moves with the mouse" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pochu> hmm, not sure...
<jwendell> pochu, is in doubt, fill it anyway
<jwendell> pochu, as soon as I fix I'll close them
<jwendell> there are so many bugs to fix... and not so many time :'(
<pochu> yeah :(
<pochu> you don't have comaintainers?
<jwendell> nope
<hggdh> bdmurray: I will touch bases with siretart, and -- if I get permission -- I will edit as needed.
<jwendell> pochu, how was uds? enjoyed it? (I hope some day to be invited by canonical...)
<pochu> jwendell: it was cool :) although weather wasn't very good
<jwendell> pochu, too cold there?
<pochu> jwendell: yeah (for me, there was people with shorts lol), and rainy
<pochu> jwendell:
<pochu> - When the remote screen is larger than the vinagre window, there are
<pochu> scrollbars. Now, when I use the mouse scroll wheel, vinagre scrolls its
<pochu> view as well as passes the events through to the remote application.
<jwendell> pochu, I see the bug... you can fill it in bugzilla
<pochu> jwendell: I think it's http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531716 :)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 531716 in general "The client screen moves with the mouse" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pochu> jwendell: but thanks for the ack
<jwendell> pochu, so, please add a comment in that bug. I really didn't understand it
<pochu> ah, and hte other issue is http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=530410, cool
<ubottu> Gnome bug 530410 in general "Make keyboard shortcuts configurable" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<pochu> jwendell: ok, I'm doing it, and I'll ask the reporter of the bug in Debian to do it too
<jwendell> pochu, ok, thanks
<pochu> jwendell: done, thanks to you!
<askand> Is someone working on getting 8.4 ati drivers into 8.04.1?
<pochu> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Gralco_> bdmurray Hey Brian, have you gotten a chance to go over the application I sent you for becoming a member of the Uvuntu Bug Control Team? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~gralco/ gralco8@gmail.com
<bdmurray> Gralco_: not yet I'm still catching up from UDS
<Gralco_> bdmurry please tell me once you come across to it
<Gralco_> or accept me
<bdmurray> Gralco_: okay, will do
<Gralco_> bdmurray thank
<Gralco_> s
<Gralco> bdmurray when do you usually go over applications?
<pochu> Gralco: be patient :)
<pochu> I hope you are not so impatient with bug reports ;)
 * pochu hides
<Gralco> pochu i just wanted to know if there is a set schedule or something
<pochu> there's not, he will process them when he catches up
<pochu> he has been in UDS for more than a week, he probably has thousands of mails to read ;)
<Gralco> pochu are you in the ubuntu bug control team?
<pochu> yup
<Gralco> how long did it take after you turned in you application
<Gralco> its been 3 week for me, thats the only reason I'm concerned
<askand> ﻿Is someone in here able to reproduce bug 235307?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235307 in ubuntu "Scrolling stops working when copying from SD-Card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235307
<pochu> Gralco: I don't know, it was quite a long time ago...
<bdmurray> Gralco: I've been out of town for the past week and a half at UDS and FOSSCamp.  I am also currently the sole reviewer of the applications and realize I am sitting on a few of them and want to expand the process.
<Gralco> bdmurray yeah i noticed you were not on irc because I tried to contact you this weekend
<bdmurray> I'm actually always on IRC just not always in front of my computer.
<askand> Will firefox rc1 get into hardy-proposed or go into the usual updates?
<pochu> -proposed and then -updates
<pochu> unless it fixes security issues, but I don't think that's the case for rc1
<Gralco> bdmurray are there other applications that I can look at to see if I triaged correctly
<askand> ﻿pochu I see, thanks
<bdmurray> Gralco: not really is there a specific bug you want looked at?
<Gralco> one sec I think there may have been
<Gralco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/230752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230752 in update-manager "Upgrade Tool Crashed during upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Gralco> I was going to give the importance high
<Gralco> someone put the status back to incomplete
<bdmurray> The maintainer of update-manager did
<Gralco> where I confirmed it
<pochu> askand: asac knows better (he maintains it), perhaps you may want to contact him to test the package before it gets into -updates... I'm sure he will appreciate it :)
<Gralco> bdmurray is the maintainer who it is assigned to?
<Gralco> or who filed it
<askand> ﻿pochu: I can sure test it :) asac: just let me know if you need help with that
<bdmurray> Michael Vogt is the maintainer of update-manager and he asked the locale question, I'm not sure what he was getting at though
<Gralco> oh I understand now
<Gralco> sorry I get confused easily
<Gralco> I'm only 16 =/
<bdmurray> It's alright Launchpad can be complicated and its not obvious who a package maintainer is
<asac> askand: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/135-firefox-3-rc1-bits-status.html
<askand> ﻿asac:  thanks, installed fine will give it a testrun
<askand> ﻿asac:   there is a page that doesnt look good in firefox, I do not know if it is a problem with firefox or the sitedesign
<afflux> so, going to bed now. linuxtag in berlin tomorrow, so I'll be back at sunday :)
<bdmurray> afflux: have fun!
<afflux> bdmurray: thanks!
<askand> ﻿asac:  scrolling down with keyboard makes xorgprocess eat my cpu
<joshua_> [xpost #ubuntu] Hi -- I'm trying to track down a crash on my machine (occasionally, everything will go away and come back, and dmesg reports that dbus-daemon crashed). I found bug #218343, which says it's a duplicate of bug #194720; but I 'don't have permission' to view bug 194720. why not?
<ubottu> joshua_: Bug 218343 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/218343 is private
<ubottu> joshua_: Bug 194720 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/194720 is private
<ubottu> joshua_: Bug 194720 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/194720 is private
 * joshua_ thwaps ubottu
<bdmurray> joshua_: because it is a private bug report because it is about a crash and may contain sensitive information in the crash files.  I'll review it and unmark it as private for you.
<joshua_> bdmurray, Okay, thanks.
<joshua_> Unfortunately it is not very much information when all I get is [  123.102750] dbus-daemon[5349]: segfault at b81278a0 eip b7e20d2a esp bfb1f5ac error 4
<bdmurray> There is a newer package version fwiw
<joshua_> yup; I'm not even sure it is the same crash
<joshua_> but it's the closest thing in launchpad that I see that might match, so ...
<joshua_> I just upgraded to the latest dbus. it didn't say anything about a bug fix for that sort of thing in the change log, but we'll see if it fixed it
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-28
<mrooney> just FYI, #ubuntu-bugs-announce is announcing again
<mcisternas>  /whois pedro_
<Iulian> Heya
<siretart> could someone please triage bug #163481?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163481 in network-manager "Gutsy: USB devices stop working" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163481
<siretart> It currently has 4 bugtasks, the wpasupplicant one is definitly not confirmed, and apart from that pretty speculative comment #12, I cannot see how wpasupplicant can be related to that issue
<siretart> moreover, the task on network-manager is set to 'in progress' without assignee
<siretart> that bug is currently a real mess, and I'm unsure how to deal with it properly
<thekorn> siretart, in my opinion it won't hurt to mark all task, apart the intitial linux-source-2.6.20 one, as 'incomplete' and ask people why they added/changed the tasks
<siretart> thekorn: the people who have done this might or might not be subscribed at all to that bug, so they are likely to miss my question. which would rather confuse the reporter
<siretart> I hoped the bugsquad would have procedures for such bugs
<hggdh> siretart, thekorn_ in this case the assignments were entered by Eric Kuzmenko, who is subscribed to the bug
<siretart> hggdh: I've now invalidated the wpasupplicant task only, since I care for wpasupplicant. I didn't touch the other bugtasks mainly because I feel unfamiliar with bug triaging procedures.
<siretart> so anyone, feel free to triage that bug.
<hggdh> siretart: I have added a question to the person that added the tasks and changed the stati and assignment. I also reverted the "in progress' for n-am. The bug is still officially new, waiting for someone with experience on n-am to trial it. Thank you
<hggdh> siretart: your help *is* appreciated
<siretart> hggdh: :)
<siretart> hggdh: but now the bug is back in untriaged state, isn't it?
<siretart> I'm still trying to understand this whole process
<qense> God, I hate mIRC
<qense> I don't like using Windows ;)
<hggdh> siretart: it is, and it is the actual status for this bug
<hggdh> siretart: this is one of our issues: too few people dealing with triages
<siretart> hggdh: right. and too few people actually fixing bugs
<siretart> btw, I've finally found out how I can get a list from launchpad that contains bugs needing triage for package I'm bug contact for
<siretart> and managed to get that list to below a dozen
<siretart> perhaps the bugsquad team could use the number of that list to implement a metric for developers?
<hggdh> siretart -- what do you mean by 'number of that list'?
<siretart> hggdh: I mean the number of untriaged bugs in package the person is bug contact for
<hggdh> oh, OK.
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> why not?
<siretart> so, go for it! :)
<hggdh> siretart -- you said you finally found out how to get the list... mind sharing with poor me? ;-)
<siretart> go to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<siretart> select status 'New', enter LP id in 'Bug supervisor'. Then click 'search'
<hggdh> siretart: dammit, this is what 'bug supervisor' means...
 * hggdh thinks about a launchpad bug re. 'bug contact' and 'bug supervisor'
<siretart> hggdh: it was recently announced to be renamed
<bddebian> Boo
<wolfx> the only way for me to bring up my wireless card w/ static ip is to change my pairwise and group settings to CCMP and back to TKIP (my actual router setting), and after reboot i have to do the same thing.  any thoughts?
<Ienorand> Is this the right place to ask for assistance when filing bugs?
<Pici> Sure, why not?
<Ienorand> Okay, I've recently filed a bug against the new *-17 kernel, is there anything more i should include in my Bug #235462 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235462 in linux-meta "[regression] Broken suspend wakeup in kernel 2.6.24-17" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235462
<bdmurray> Ienorand: the correct package is linux for your bug
<bdmurray> Ienorand: additionally if you could include https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies that would be helpful
<greg-g> bdmurray: welcome back!
<bdmurray> greg-g: hey, thanks I have an answer to your question regarding pedro_'s upstream stacktraces too
<greg-g> bdmurray: awesome
<Ienorand> okay, I'm changing package to linux then, and gonna check with that later.
<bdmurray> greg-g: he installed the debug symbol packages, recreated the bug and got a stack trace with gdb.  Does that help?
<greg-g> bdmurray: that does.  the stacktrace that I was using was just the one from apport
<bdmurray> okay, great!
<bdmurray> thekorn: hello
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, did you have a good flight back home?
<bdmurray> thekorn: it was a bit rough with the party but the flight itself was fine
<thekorn> cool
<bdmurray> I was looking at bug 233948 today.  Does it require an lp cookie or is this a separate file?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233948 in python-launchpad-bugs "add username to http-request header" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233948
<thekorn> bdmurray, it is just a seperate file in $HOME
<thekorn> with only a username
<thekorn> maybe the name of this file is a bit misleading
<bdmurray> yeah, it could be confused with lp-cookie
<thekorn> bdmurray, hmm, in the branch for the unittests there is also a config-file required, so maybe let's merge this two files into one,
<thekorn> and call it ~/.python-launchpad-bugs.cfg
<ffm> bdmurray: ping (bugcontrol request)
<bdmurray> ffm: Hi, I've been swamped with UDS, FOSScamp and travel but still have your application
<ffm> bdmurray: Ok.
<bdmurray> ffm: can you give me a status update of bug 194029?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194029 in synergy "2.6.24-8 Introduces Network Issue" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194029
<bdmurray> norsetto: How are you involved with SRU work?
<rpedro_> I get this error when using strace according to the wiki, to attach to a hanged program using 99% cpu:
<rpedro_> attach: ptrace(PTRACE_ATTACH, ...): Operation not permitted
<rpedro_> is there another way to debug a hanged program besides strace?
<rpedro_> way to get usable debug information, I mean
<bdmurray> rpedro_: did you try strace vis sudo?
<bdmurray> s/vis/via/
<rpedro_> hm no
<rpedro_> not yet :)
<rpedro_> ah works :-)
<rpedro_> thanks bdmurray, I never would have thought of that since it is a process running regular user
<norsetto> bdmurray: just trying to get rid of some
<bdmurray> norsetto: I guess I meant are you on the release team?  I've a bug I think is worth targetting to Hardy
<norsetto> bdmurray: you mean the motu-sru team? Not, I'm not, but what bug is that?
<bdmurray> bug 194029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194029 in synergy "2.6.24-8 Introduces Network Issue" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194029
<ffm> bdmurray: sure
<ffm> bdmurray: unfortunately I'm not on ubuntu ATM, I'm on the other os.
<bdmurray> ffm: there were just a lot of comments to read I'm trying to understand its current status
<ffm> bdmurray: last time I checked it still occured.
<bdmurray> and its not a kernel bug because the updated kernel doesn't fix it?
<ffm> bdmurray: I can test it at 0100h.
<ffm> bdmurray: Yeah.
<norsetto> bdmurray: I don't see any possible applicable fix in there?
<bdmurray> It's interesting that one person mentions the kernel update fixed it for them.
<ffm> bdmurray: Again, I'll retest with all the updates in 5hrs.
<bdmurray> norsetto: I was looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting and thought it could be nominated and become a target of opportunity
<norsetto> bdmurray: I'd rather check if the kernel released yesterday fixes the problem already
<bdmurray> sounds good
<wouterh> hi, how should I mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psi/+bug/228146 ? Invalid seems appropriate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228146 in psi "Closing chat dialog in Psi closes the whole Psi" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn_> wouterh, maybe 'won't fix' with a hint to the workarounds
<wouterh> thekorn_: I can't choose 'won't fix'
<thekorn_> wouterh, oh, sorry this status can only be set by members of ubuntu-bugcontrol, I will change the status now
<thekorn_> thanks for working on this bug
<wouterh> no problem
<jibel> Hi bugsquad, could a member of bugcontrol take a look at bug 229043 and set an importance ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229043 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "System freezes when login out" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229043
<thekorn_> jibel, I did not read the bugreport, but why should we boost the importance if a fix is already available?
<jibel> because v2.3 of the intel driver need to be pushed in 8.04.1 or earlier, should I assign Bryce Harrington directly ?
<aks_> hello all
<bdmurray> jibel: there is an #ubuntu-x channel
<jibel> ok, I'll ask there
<bdmurray> thanks bryce should be there too
<aks_> older versions of Ubuntu had a nasty bug with hibernation and sleep on my laptops such as mine (HP zv5000)
<aks_> I'm wondering if this has been resolved in Hardy
<aks_> I'm finding some contradictory posts online about the issue
<aks_> any clues?
<aks_> hmm perhaps this is not the place to ask this sort of question?
<bdmurray> aks_: its a bit vague so far but you should be able to test suspend, not hibernate, with the livecd
<aks_> yes, that's what I was thinking
<aks_> this post claims that both hibernate and sleep work "slowly
<aks_> http://weblog.xanga.com/silverpentech/654740966/item.html
<aks_> but work nonetheless
<aks_> thanks
<mgunes> aks, if it's slow it may be linked to bug #139045 (ata_piix driver issue, probably not brand specific but has to do with certain SATA controllers)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139045 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Slow suspend on various Toshiba laptops" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139045
<mrooney> whoa, there isn't a #nautilus?
<mrooney> that is literally the first time ever there hasn't been a freenode channel for whatever noun or verb I need help with
<ffm> mrooney: they use irc.gnome.org
<mrooney> ffm: aaahh, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-29
<genii> Not sure if my situation is a bug or not. Totem seems caught in some codec loop.
<genii> ON2/VP6 codec, flv video. Codec needed... installs (video). Codec needed (audio)...installs. Video codec now seems re-needed. Etc ad infinitum
<genii> Should I file this as per topic?
<awalton__> genii, I would if I were you, seems quiet in here.
<awalton__> out of curiosity, what video is it? flash?
<genii> awalton__: Yes
<awalton__> just a whatever.flv or flash in the browser?
<persia_> genii: If the file causing the issue can be added to LP, that would be a great help in reproducing the loop.
<genii> awalton__: I copied out of browser to desktop as flv.
<genii> persia_: OK, thanks
<awalton__> ah.
<genii> persia_: After some searching I can't find the original site of the video. Is it possible to post the actual one I have here someplace on the site?
<genii> Sorry nvm see the "Attach" now at bottom
<persia_> genii: Actually, the developers usually complain when they are only given a link.  I don't know the license for the file you have, but if you are allowed to share, adding it as an attachment is better.
<persia_> If you aren't allowed to share, maybe it's better not to add it, as you'd be making to available to the public (or making Launchpad make it available to the public)
<genii> It was on a public site, it is footage of an interview regarding a new beauty product.
<genii> I was trying to preview it on Totem before editing and copying to one of their video display terminals which would run it in a loop.
<genii> Bug is now reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235648 in ubuntu "Totem, infinite codec install loop (ON2/VP6)" [Undecided,New]
<genii> persia_ awalton__ Thanks for the advice and guidance.
<hrlr> anyone around able to help me confirm a bug?  :)
<hrlr> Or "potential bug".
<techno_freak> hrlr, ?
<persia_> hrlr: Best way is to report the bug (searching for dupes, etc.).  Once registered, ask for confirmation here with the URL.
<hrlr> persia:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99740/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99740 in compiz "Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Medium,Confirmed]
<persia_> hrlr: I'm not in an environment to confirm that now, but it's definitely in better form than the first :)
<persia_> Anyone else have firefox & compiz up for a test case?
 * techno_freak raises his hand
<hrlr> Thanks techno_freak!
<techno_freak> it looks like some bug i triaged during the hug day for FF3
<techno_freak> when maximized and restarted the border goes out of bounds..
<techno_freak> umm.. was it firefox... nopes.. some game
<hrlr> This bug seems to only appear when the javascript calls for the window to be maximized.  I can't reproduce it any other way.
<hrlr> My first guess was that it was firefox but that was eliminated when I turned off "Visual Effects" and had the same results.
<hrlr> *different results
<hrlr> techno_freak:  how'd it go?
<techno_freak> hrlr, manually resize the window.. the title bar and borders were just moving out of visible portion of the screen
<hrlr> techno_freak:  yup...  that's what I did.  I just wanted to see if the steps I wrote down for reproducing the bug and correcting it were good.
<techno_freak> hrlr, think its ok.
<hrlr> techno_freak:  thanks again!
<techno_freak> :)
<techno_freak> it seem's to be a problem in lot of apps when the window is maximized or run in fullscreen mode.. hmmm..
<hrlr> To me it seems like compiz is "snapping" to something out of range.  But that's just my best guess.
<techno_freak> am not sure of compiz being the reason, haven't tested anything without it, should do
<techno_freak> tata
<techno_freak> err.. sorry
<Deeta> I think I read in the wiki that when I ask someone a question about supplying more info I should set the bug to be assigned to me. Then later later info has been provided it should be set to 'nobody' again. Yet I notice that often the bug is left at 'nobody' even though inquiry for more info has been made. So I wondered what of both ways is the correct one.
<james_w> Deeta: hi, can you point to the page that tells you to do that?
<james_w> I know it exists, I just can't find it right now.
<techno_freak> Deeta, that's something we followed long ago, not triagers need not assign it to themselves for incomplete bugs
<techno_freak> s/not/now
<techno_freak> Deeta, when you are asking for more info, set status to incomplete but do not assign it to yourself unless you plan to work on it
<Deeta> Ahh ok techno_freak :D thank you very much for the info :D I am not sure where I read it, it is a bit ago. My best guess would be the chat protokol in the wiki
<techno_freak> Deeta, it was there in the documents that way when I read it last year, but we changed the way based on a mail from bdmurray to the list sometime this January IIRC
<techno_freak> or was it dholbach, not sure
<Deeta> ah so still brand new :D, well no matter who ordained it :D just wondered how it should be done :) and now I know it :) ^_^ thanks
<techno_freak> Deeta, ;)
<klesssou> hi,  i'm with ubuntu hardy proposed and an upgrade have removed firefox-3.0 :-/
<klesssou> m without any firefox :-(
<klesssou> now, I'm without any firefox :-(
<seb128> what do you use to do upgrades?
<seb128> well, next time read what the software wants to do before acking? breaks have been used to stop the upgrade while everything is not available
<klesssou> the GUI
<seb128> what gui? update manager doesn't remove things installed
<klesssou> It asks me if I want to do a dist-upgrade
<klesssou> I said 'yes' ... (why not ? :-)
<seb128> and does a summary of the actions
<klesssou> yes
<klesssou> removing firefox3 ...
<pochu> synaptic?
<mvo> klesssou: could you put the last few lines of your /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log file somewhere?
<seb128> the goal is to block the update while everything is not built
<mvo> last ~20 maybe
<seb128> now if you don't read and just acknowledge actions
<pochu> ...then you shoudln't be running proposed :)
<klesssou> mvo i will
<Hobbsee> klesssou: which unofficial repositories are you using, btw?
<klesssou> pochu: :-) don't worry
<seb128> Hobbsee: no need to run an official one to get the issue, the new xulrunner-1.9 breaks on the applications which need a reply and some didn't build yet
<Hobbsee> seb128: oh.  good thing i haven't upgraded yet.
<seb128> mvo: just try to dist-upgrade now, you will get the issue
<klesssou> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ubuntu hardy main
<seb128> mvo: aptitude is smarter and put xulrunner-1.9 in hold, apt-get wants to remove things
<klesssou> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
<klesssou> that's all
<Pici> komputes: 64bit?
<klesssou> Investigating firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<klesssou> Package firefox-3.0-gnome-support has broken dep on xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<klesssou>   Considering xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support 313 as a solution to firefox-3.0-gnome-support 1
<klesssou>   Removing firefox-3.0-gnome-support rather than change xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<pochu> Hobbsee: but that's only with -proposed
<pochu> so no need to worry
<Hobbsee> pochu: i have that.  i just keep forgetting to update.
<komputes> Pici: que?
<Pici> komputes: I fail at tab-completion today.
<komputes> Pici: i'm guessing tab
<komputes> yeah
<komputes> it's cool
<hggdh> siretart, good morning. Are xine-lib bugs ever forwarded?
<Pici> *sigh*
<siretart> hggdh: darren (who is both upstream and maintaining it in debian together with me) is looking from time to time at them, but I don't think we forwarded a single ubuntu bug yet since xine switched to bugzilla
<hggdh> siretart, thanks. I am slowly building the DebuggingXineLib page...
<erUSUL> is this the place to ask about broken proposed updates ??
<hggdh> siretart: by bugzilla you mean bugzilla.gnome.org?
<seb128> hggdh: "use gstreamer" ;-)
<hggdh> seb128 :-)
<hggdh> seb128 I am building a Debugging page for xine-lib, following siretart's suggestions
<hggdh> seb128 being slightly deaf (at least that's what my sons & S.O. tell me, I have a reduced need for sounds, anyway ;-)
<siretart> hggdh: no, with bugzilla I mean http://bugs.xine-project.org
<siretart> hggdh: xine is not related to gnome in any way
<seb128> hggdh: I'm wondering if xine is worth spending efforts on it, but I'll not say it too loud to not make people angry at me there ;-)
<hggdh> siretart: thanks. I will note it in the page... and you see how far my knowledge about sounds (and packages) goes ;-)
<siretart> hggdh: but you do ask very interesting questions, that are pretty clear and obvious to me, and I forget that they actually aren't obvious! that's really helpful to me!
<Pici> Sigh, way too many people have Proposed enabled it seems.
<siretart> erUSUL: maybe. but the relevant bug might be an even better place to ask, because it is guaranteed to reach the developer that way
<hggdh> siretart, you are welcome ;-)
<erUSUL> Pici: i do that for help in what i can. Just trying to let revelant people know about the problem
<erUSUL> Pici: can't find the bug in launchad
<Pici> erUSUL: Sorry, wasn't complaing about you.
<erUSUL> Pici: no problem ;)
<erUSUL> siretart: do yopu know the bug report about this broken updates ?
<hggdh> siretart: more questions, if you do not mind. xine-lib builds a series of packages (and I have them from the ./debian/control) but there are additional libxine* packages outside it. Are they all under your guard?
<Hobbsee> erUSUL: it's already known, even if there's no bug.
<siretart> erUSUL: look in the changelog of the package you've downloaded. the latest upload needs to include the bugnumber by policy
<siretart> hggdh: yes, they are
<pochu> anybody using hardy + vinagre?
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, I'm using the ROCKING ubuntu-gm-scripts you showed me at UDS, but the 'add tag' one is not working for me
<thekorn> i expect it to add the tag i clicked on,
<thekorn> but it does not work
<bdmurray> it takes a bit for it to execute
<bdmurray> mine is working
<bdmurray> Have you done any testing of p-lp-b with the new lp roll out?
<thekorn> everything seems to work so far, apart from bug 235681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235681 in python-launchpad-bugs "new LP rollout broke subscription" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235681
<bdmurray> Cool, I just saw that
<thekorn> my testcases currently only check parsing, and this all works
<thekorn> bdmurray, I waited for minutes, the 'add tag'-script is definitely not working for me, unfortunatly I don't know enough js to debug this further, will have a closer look at it tomorrow morning
<bdmurray> thekorn: which one did you specifically install?
<bdmurray> Are you on epiphany?
<thekorn> on ff3, I'm using lp:~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-gm-scripts/ubuntu
<bdmurray> weird, are you running the new ff3 in -proposed?
<thekorn> 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<emgent> bdmurray: ping
<emgent> bdmurray: do you know why launchpad sent to me a mail with information about your ubuntu-bugs join? I'm only simple member..
<emgent> but i saw that i can change and manage your status in this group..
<emgent> possible bug ?
<bdmurray> You were an admin of the team, but that should be fixed now.
<bdmurray> Where fixed means you shouldn't be anymore.
<emgent> uhm true, but seems now i can manage your approvation
<emgent> bdmurray: http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/~emgent/lp.png
<emgent> Hello Emanuele Gentili,
<emgent> The membership status of Ubuntu Bug Control Team (ubuntu-bugcontrol) in
<emgent> the team Ubuntu Bugs (ubuntu-bugs) was changed by Brian Murray (brian-
<emgent> murray) from Administrator to Approved.
<emgent> so, it`s ok now
<bdmurray> Great, and I've spammed everyone
<Hobbsee> yeah, thanks...
<emgent> lol
 * Hobbsee beats bdmurray with a dead ferret.
<emgent> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey emgent!
<stgraber> bdmurray: you *only* sent 4 mails to each member of a 197 members large team. that's only 788 mails :)
<bdmurray> stgraber: 4? that's launchpads fault then
<Hobbsee> stgraber: i got 3...
<stgraber> yep, I received 4 here ...
<Hobbsee> stgraber: but did you count all the indirects too?
<emgent> gh
<stgraber> Hobbsee: I don't think there are any direct member in this team except bdmurray so yes :)
<stgraber> I received "Membership change: ubuntu-bugcontrol in ubuntu-bugs" twice (in 6 minutes) and "brian-murray joined ubuntu-bugs" + "brian-murray made admin by brian-murray"
<emgent> lol
<stgraber> so one is LP's fault, the 3 others are bdmurray's fault :)
<bdmurray> I don't know why the membership change had to happen 2x
<stgraber> the only difference between those two mails is the time they were sent, nothing else ... so let's say it's LP's fault
<Hobbsee> stgraber: yeah, but i can't beat launchpad with a dead ferret, though
 * Hobbsee keeps thumping bdmurray with it, to compensate
 * jpds hugs bdmurray 
<bddebian> Boo
<jpds> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello jpds
<greg-g> jpds: you just read the message from freenode too? :)
<jpds> greg-g: yep.
<bdmurray> I've written some new bug 'reports' that might be interesting
<bdmurray> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/database/
<bdmurray> There are reports for the oldest bug in a particular state and bugs with the most duplicates too
<heno> bdmurray: looks good
<bdmurray> heno: oh hey! thanks
<heno> the ordering of the last 3 seems a bit random
<heno> what is it based on (not just bug # I guess)
<bdmurray> date reported
<heno> odd that it doesn't always correlate with the bug #
<bdmurray> It might get better with more recent bug reports
<james_w> bdmurray: thanks, there looks like there are some things there that should be easy to clean up
<james_w> I guess a lot of the "New" bugs in the duplicates list could at least be "Confirmed"
<bdmurray> james_w: right, it be nice to unprivatize and bugs w/ lots of duplicates and confirm those yes
<james_w> it's probably worth pointing dholbach at these, as he may be able to get some information for the things he is working on
<bdmurray> yeah, system-config-samba
<sbeattie> bdmurray: would it be useful in those reports to include the title of the bug, to refresh the memory of those who might be looking over those lists?
<sbeattie> Or do you have a greasemonkey script that's doing that for you already?
<bdmurray> I'd just been using the color of the hyperlink to tell whether or not I'd looked at it. ;)
<sbeattie> Heh
<bdmurray> That'd be easy to add though
 * thekorn wonders why the bug number and the 'date reported' are not linear
<hggdh> thekorn: entropy...
<thekorn> hggdh, maybe, although I'm not sure what this means ;)
<thekorn> bdmurray, I've a one line fix for lp_buttontags.user.js in the ubuntu branch, should I file a bugreport or just paste the diff somewhere?
<bdmurray> thekorn: the diff would be great
<thekorn> bdmurray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15598/ against rev 20 of lp:~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-gm-scripts/ubuntu
<bdmurray> hunh
<bdmurray> You should have used my branch. ;)
<bdmurray> I'm not sure why it didn't get merged right...
<thekorn> na, this way I learned some javascript ;)
<grgorio> Anybody here?
<norsetto> grgorio: nobody
<bdmurray> grgorio: I am
<norsetto> grgorio: bdmurray doesn't count, he is ALWAYS here
<grgorio> Cool.  I was wondering if someone could help me out.  I found a bug while using Open Office in Ubuntu.  I'd like to participate in the process of identifying and resolving bugs, but I'm kinda new to this process.
<grgorio> First part of text got cut out..."I was wondering if someone could help me..."
<james_w> grgorio: great. if you describe the bug that you have found then we can help you get the necessary information.
<grgorio> Ok, cool.
<norsetto> grgorio: have you checked if this particular bug has been reported already?
<grgorio> Norsetto:  No.  I read the documentation about submitting it to LaunchPad, and it seemed like I should go here first.  How should I search?
<grgorio> I'm not sure A) where to search, and B)exactly how to describe the bug.
<james_w> grgorio: firstly, open office is split in to several parts, which are you having trouble with?
<james_w> (spreadsheet, word processor, etc.)
<grgorio> I think it happens in both.  Hang on one moment, and I'll check.
<grgorio> It happens in both spreadsheet and word processor.  Perhaps this is not actually a bug with OO.org, but rather the application that saves the files.
<james_w> you are unable to save?
<grgorio> As far as I can tell, the bug only happens when trying to save a document in Open Office.  In the dialog box that pops up when I click "Save As", if I copy and paste text in the file name box, then Open Office freezes.
<grgorio> It only happens when I copy and paste a file name, or a portion of a file name.
<james_w> where are you pasting from?
<grgorio> Usually just from another file name in the same dialog box.
<grgorio> Everything works great in OO.Org.  I use it every single day, and really enjoy it.  But it's kind of frustrating to not be able to copy and paste in the dialog box.
<james_w> using ctrl-c, ctrl-v, right click, or middle mouse?
<grgorio> I guess it's a pretty minor issue, but I wanted to do my part and make sure it's reported.
<james_w> I can't find anything in the dialog to copy
<grgorio> It happens if I use Ctrl-C or use the mouse.
<grgorio> Some times Open Office will run very sluggish after that, and other times I get the pop up box asking me if I want to force-quit.
<james_w> are you on ubuntu hardy (8.04)?
<grgorio> Isn't it actually Nautilus that handles the saving of files from open office, or am I wrong?
<grgorio> Nope, 7.04 Feisty Fawn
 * thekorn finds nothing to copy in the save-dialog
<james_w> it's not nautilus, it's a gnome or gtk file chooser, I forget which.
<james_w> I think it may have changed for Hardy though, so that's why we can't reproduce it.
<grgorio> That would be the best case scenario.
<james_w> well, I guess it will still annoy you, as you can't copy anything any more
<james_w> it does have autocomplete as you type though, which might be as good.
<grgorio> Yeah, but it is a small annoyance, really.  That's a good point on the autocomplete.
<grgorio> So, for future reference....how do I not be a noob on bug reporting and search for them on my own?
<grgorio> Through LaunchPad?
<james_w> so, you can start at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<james_w> there is a search box there you can use
<grgorio> Ok, cool.
<james_w> if you know the source package then you can narrow the search, in this case it would be good to start at
<james_w> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org
<grgorio> And how can I get more involved in this bug squashing process, through the same site?
<james_w> if you don't find your bug already you can find it by clicking the "Report a bug" button towards the top right.
<james_w> yep, we work through launchpad, let me get you a link.
<grgorio> Cool.
<james_w> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<james_w> there's lots of ways to help, for instance you could look at all the bugs for your favourite pacakge and ask the submitters questions if there isn't enough information.
<james_w> or we have other lists like the list of bugs that haven't got a package associated with them, those you can make a best guess about the package
<grgorio> Hey thanks a lot James.  I've been using Ubuntu for a few years now, and I'd like to do my part to help.
<james_w> the biggest target is anything in the "New" state, from there you want to move it to "Incomplete" if it needs more information, or "Confirmed/Triaged" if there is enough.
<james_w> no problem, feel free to hang around on this channel and ask questions if you are unsure about anything.
<grgorio> Ok.  I'm sure I can learn an awful lot about Linux by participating in that fashion.
<grgorio> I do have one other question.
<james_w> there's also #ubuntu-bugs-announce if you want to snipe bugs are they are reported.
<grgorio> It's a non bug related question though.  How would I access the source code for an application...it's called "Wanda the Fish" on gnome, and "fortune" on bash.
<grgorio> I guess it's fortune that I really want to see.  I'd like to port this application to another platform.
<james_w> so the fortune program lives in the fortune-mod package (dpkg -S $(which fortune))
<james_w> "apt-get source fortune" will get the source code
<james_w> you may need to add some "deb-src" lines to your sources.list first, "Software Sources" can do this for you I think.
<grgorio> Ok.  I understand all of that except "Software Sources" can do this for you.
<grgorio> Is "Software Sources" an application that I download to find out what deb-src lines to add or something?
<james_w> System->Administration->Software Sources
<james_w> there is a "source code" checkbox
<james_w> if you know what a deb-src line is then you can do it by hand of course
<grgorio> Ok.  If I check "Source Code" on System->Administration->Software Sources, I don't get a check mark, I get a horizontal line.
<grgorio> I'm confused as to what that means.
<james_w> click again I think
<james_w> I don't know what that mean
<grgorio> Well, I clicked on it, and am doing an update now.  I'll do some googling to find out how.  But I think you have me pointed in the right direction.
<grgorio> James, thanks so much for the great help.  Have a great day!
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-30
<titi13> Hello i have a problem can anyone help me solve it please ?
<titi13> is anybody here ?
<ffm> titi13: try #ubuntu
<snap-l> titi13: This is for discussing the bug tracking system
<snap-l> Which, if you have a bug under Ubuntu can be accessed at http://launchpad.net
<mrooney> is there any way to get notified of any bugs that match a certain string/regex?
<mrooney> well, obviously there are ways, I mean a current infrastructure that does it already
<bdmurray> mrooney: for example?
<mrooney> bdmurray: well, I was thinking of adding support to the #ubuntu-bugs-announce for people to PM it regular expressions, and when bug descriptions match it it could PM them the #
<mrooney> I was trying to figure out if it would be useful, and if so, if it already existed somewhere, or something similar anyway
<mrooney> adding support to the bot in #...., it should have said
<bddebian> Boo
<wolfger> mrooney: interesting idea!
<wolfger> So... on the topic of bugs marked incomplete that maybe ought to be marked as something else... what does anybody think of bug 117232 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117232 in vlc "VLC just don't run my .3gp videos" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117232
<wolfger> It's not likely to change status anytime soon (if ever)
<wolfger> I'm thinking "confirmed, wishlist" is more appropriate
<Jafet> When Ubuntu boots I am shown a splash screen; I also remove the "quiet" option in grub so that I get a bit of terminal output in between. Might X be started at any point in this timeframe?
<Jafet> (This is the correct channel for investigating bugs, I presume)
<greg-g> Jafet: what is the bug? (what do you expect to happen, and what actually happens?)
<Jafet> I'm investigating the distressing #194214 (and variants) which seems to have afflicted me.
<greg-g> Jafet: and yeah, this is a good channel to figure out what information you should provide when you submit a bug report on launchpad
<greg-g> bug 194214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<Jafet> Uh, fix released?
<Jafet> Funny, I didn't notice...
<greg-g> I haven't read that bug, and the comments are long, I don't think I would be of much help :)
<Jafet> I don't see any links or any statements on that page hinting at a fix anywhere...
<Jafet> Well, you could answer my question, and help me narrow down packages.
<greg-g> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214/comments/91
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Fix released]
<greg-g> the is the message from the "launchpad janitor" which says which changlog the bug was reported to be fixed by
<Jafet> Okay.
<greg-g> were you experiencing stuck keys?
<Jafet> I'm experiencing one stuck key.
<Jafet> It's the down arrow key.
<Jafet> It's preventing me from using sudo in the terminal, but that's another bug.
<Jafet> "xorg-xserver"?
<Jafet> I only see a package "xserver-xorg".
<Jafet> Wait, the changelog actually said "xorg-server".
<Jafet> I have a slightly newer version of xserver-xorg-core (-1ubuntu9), though.
<Jafet> Also, does xorg start at that aforementioned point in the boot process?
<Jafet> That seems to be a bit early for xorg to start to me.
<greg-g> at what point?
<Jafet> <Jafet> ﻿When Ubuntu boots I am shown a splash screen; I also remove the "quiet" option in grub so that I get a bit of terminal output in between.
<greg-g> don't know why I asked, I'm not sure off the top of my head, you could look at syslog
<Jafet> I did have a look; I'm no unixbeard but I didn't see anything unusual. No errors or warnings declared.
<Jafet> I looked through the user, xorg and syslogs.
<greg-g> so, I assume you are running an updated hardy installation correct?
<Jafet> Of course.
<greg-g> then, you aren't experiencing that specific bug, as many of the people commenting on it said it was fixed with a new version of that package.  So, in that case, you should search Launchpad for similar bugs and see if any are about what you are experiencing, and if not, open a new bug with all the information you can think of that might relate to it (what you tried, what version of packages you are running, attach your xorg.log file, etc)
<greg-g> if have any questions about how to report a new bug, feel free to ask
<Jafet> How many canned answers do Ubuntu developers have, anyway?
<greg-g> what are you referring to?
<Jafet> Obviously, the bug isn't fixed.
<Jafet> That, is clear enough.
<Jafet> The symptoms are identical; the triggers similar.
<RAOF> Jafet: What is the actual bug that you are seeing?  It's likely not that bug; I filed it, and it's definitely fixed.
<RAOF> That's not to say that you're not seing a bug with similar or identical symptoms but a different cause.
<Jafet> I have probably done some unusual mouse-keyboard input combinations this morning.
<Jafet> Now the down arrow key is stuck and triggers an event erratically.
<Jafet> Xorg is under constant moderate CPU load.
<RAOF> Triggers an event 'erratically'?
<Jafet> The down arrow event is triggered far more often when Xorg goes into high load.
<RAOF> Right.  You're _definitely_ not seeing that bug, then.
<RAOF> Because that bug is "this key generates endless keypresses at full speed, all the time".
<RAOF> At least 2 other bugs - VMWare doing stupid things, and a kernel bug - were discussed in the comments, but they're filed (or should be filed) seperately.
<Jafet> I recall reading these symptoms in another bug report that was filed as a duplicate.
<Jafet> Sorry, I should go check what duplicate that bug was filed for.
<RAOF> A duplicate of that bug?  Then it was probably mis-duped :)
<Jafet> Bleh, can't find that bug...
<Jafet> I closed a lot of bug reports pages to reduce system load.
<RAOF> Should be in history, right?
<Jafet> Yes.
<greg-g> Jafet: sorry, coffee shop wireless is flakey
<greg-g> back now
<greg-g> did you have any other questions?
<RAOF> Anyway, it might be a good idea to file a new bug (it's easier to dupe a bug than to split it in two), mentioning the bugs you think this may be a duplicate of.
 * greg-g nods
<Jafet> Also, this bug persists across reboots, a kernel downgrade to .24-16 (so it's not limited to the kernel, though I think linux is involved), and reinstalls of xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-core.
<Jafet> That is strange enough.
<RAOF> Jafet: As in: you don't have to trigger it?  The down button just sends events regardless?
<RAOF> This is looking less and less like my bug :)
<Jafet> I triggered it this morning, and since then I have rebooted four times.
<Jafet> Hmm, it does sound different now that I've said it.
<RAOF> Does this occur in a virtual terminal?  (Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6?)
<Jafet> I suspect race conditions in the kernel or other core components underlying all these problems...
<Jafet> <Jafet> ﻿When Ubuntu boots I am shown a splash screen; I also remove the "quiet" option in grub so that I get a bit of terminal output in between. Might X be started at any point in this timeframe?
<Jafet> Because I'm getting ]]Bs in the terminal screen at that time!
<Jafet> Er, "^[[B"
<RAOF> Jafet: _No_.  X isn't started then (we're not Fedora ;))
<RAOF> Does this start in grub?  Or do you need to start Ubutu.  Either way, its not an X problem, and may even be a hardware problem.
<Jafet> And yes, it occurs in tty1.
<Jafet> Not in grub.
<RAOF> Right.  So, probably a kernel problem.
<Jafet> So much for my plan B of moving to Debian...
<RAOF> Debian has a newer kernel, which may or may not have this already fixed.  Or, it may be worse :).
<Jafet> How does the computer remember which key to screw me with, though?
<Jafet> Might be, as you said, the hardware.
<Jafet> I'll boot into Windows and see.
<RAOF> Not a bad plan.
<Jafet> Thanks for the help so far.
<greg-g> hmmm, windows does take forever to load :)
<Jafet> Hi RAOF.
<Jafet> The error is entirely reproducible in Windows, and in grub.
<Jafet> Sorry for bothering you.
<Jafet> Still, this is a weird bug indeed, if it is affected by CPU load.
<Jafet> Yet remembers to trigger one key consistently...
<RAOF> Jafet: Hardware is really weird.
<RAOF> :)
<Jafet> I'll need to bug my parents to replace this laptop, I think.
<Jafet> And no more Sony products for me.
<RAOF> So, CPU load may well be correlated to any number of things; heat, power draw, fan speed, etc.  These things can have obvious or not-so-obvious effects on your hardware :)
<Jafet> I realize that.
<RAOF> But, yes.  Very, very strange.  Bad Sony :)
<Jafet> I tried to cool it with an ice pack this morning, to no avail...
<RAOF> Hm.  I've never tried _that_ :)
<RAOF> I did recently take my laptop apart and re-apply thermal paste and de-dust the heatsink-fan system.  It didn't much like idling at ~80C.
<Jafet> My parents would have a fit to see me taking this laptop apart.
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scponly/+bug/122715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122715 in scponly "setup_chroot not working correctly on amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> this program doesnt work at all
<LimCore> what importance would be good? important?
<RAOF> LimCore: It's in Universe, so Medium is pretty much the cap.
<mpt> seb128, a while ago you were concerned about the name of the "Incomplete status", saying "I would not be surprised if some go 'why the heck are you closing my bug because I didn't specifiy the version I'm using'".
<mpt> Did that turn out to be a problem?
<mpt> or do reporters mostly understand what it means?
<seb128> mpt: I don't think we got complain about it
<seb128> mpt: the bug submitters seem to understand what it means
<mpt> ok, cool
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> bdmurray: ping
<ruiboon> Hi. Can i get the to triage a bluetooth bug? Using a particular bluetooth dongle,2 applications that uses pybluez gives some error. however other bluetooth applications are fine. User tries another dongle, and all application works. Dmesg output does not seems to suggest anything. What should i do next?
<bdmurray> hggdh: pong
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mvo> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> mvo: I ran across bug 230832 and it might have a patch in it if you could check it out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230832 in apt "apt /usr/lib/apt/methods/http has proxy issues" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230832
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, that looks interessting, I will give it a go
<bdmurray> mvo: Additionally, I subscribed you to bug 197015 can you pull my change(s)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197015 in update-manager "[hardy] English strings about inconsistent package states wrong" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197015
<mvo> sure, thanks bdmurray
<hggdh> bdmurray: can you please renew my subscription to ubuntu-bugcontrol?
<bdmurray> hggdh: done
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you, sir
<Iulian> Heya pedro
<pedro_> hey Iulian!
<pochu> jwendell: hi :) out of curiosity, do you think you will be able to fix GNOME #517527 for 2.24?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 517527 in general "Ability to connect to unix domain sockets" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=517527
<jdenhaer> I need technical support - but rather complex concerning binary package for kernels: 2.6.24-17-generic
<|DuReX|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235889 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: archhttp64/7146/0x1000000001" [Undecided,New]
<|DuReX|> I can help fixxing it :)
<mattik> Hello, I have had very stange bugs every time I have used Hardy Heron
<mattik> If I enable restricted drivers and I use kdm or kdm-kde4 screen will be halted and I have to press ctrl-alt-del for rebooting
<mattik> The second bug
<mattik> If I disable wireless network I cannot get it back any way. The only way is install ubuntu or kubuntu again
<mattik> applet is disappeared after this
<mattik> I have reported these bugs but anybody doesn't care it. I hope the second release is better
<bdmurray> what are the bug numbers mattik?
<mattik> I think they are closed
<bdmurray> It'd still be possible to look at them
<mattik> ok I try to find
<mattik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/200624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200624 in kdebase "Logging out doesn't work in 8.04 when using fglrx and kdm" [Undecided,New]
<mattik> I'm not sure is it duplicate
<mattik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/210294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210294 in ubuntu "No wireless connection with 2200 BG in Hardy Beta" [Undecided,New]
<mattik> It worked after I disabled it
<mattik> before no after
<mattik> enabling doesn't work and doesn't bring applet back
<mattik> The second point, when I installed Hardy to my desktop computer I cannot log in gnome without safe mode. When I try to report this some put it question and it became old. I think this guy was some ms spy >:
<bdmurray> mattik: in bug 210294 you say it works, what happened?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210294 in ubuntu "No wireless connection with 2200 BG in Hardy Beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210294
<mattik> I disabled wireless network in xp side and I rebooted to kubuntu-kde4. After this applet what shows wireless state was disappeared and I don't get it back. This problem came allways when I tested alpha and beta and I did big upgrade by apt. I installed ubuntu back many times
<bdmurray> Have you tried reenabling it on the XP side?
<mattik> yes
<bdmurray> It'd be good to update your bug report with you findings
<mattik> ok
<mattik> I am very glad that I can help :) I hope I could speak better english that I can help better. Thank you bdmurray :)
<mattik> so how is it digital camera support now?
<mattik> My camera didn't work when I tested last time
<mattik> No transfer
<mattik> I think it was in kde4
<mattik> in ubuntu I think it works
<bdmurray> kde4 is very young
<mattik> ok, we need time
<mattik> bdmurray, I close computer now, but if you need confirming or you have question, you allways can mail me address matti.kukkola@gmail.com :) see you
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-05-31
<snap-l> Anyone know why I can't seem to get rhythmbox to crash properly?
<snap-l> bug 235651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235651 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashes when copying a file with special characters to an iPod" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235651
<snap-l> I've enabled apport, but I'm not sure where I should be looking for the crash files
<virtuald> /var/crash
<snap-l> Nothing in there
<snap-l> I think I have a known problem with apport from a gutsy to hardy upgrade.
<snap-l> bug 122688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122688 in apport "produces empty core dumps" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122688
<snap-l> Except I'm not getting the empties
<snap-l> Just an empty /var/crash
<Gralco_> hey guys
<ruiboon> Hi. Can i get the to triage a bluetooth bug? Using a particular bluetooth dongle,2 applications that uses pybluez gives some error. however other bluetooth applications are fine. User tries another dongle, and all application works. Dmesg output does not seems to suggest anything. What should i do next?
<Gralco> ruiboon you mean report and triage it?
<ruiboon> Gralco: sorry that i wasnt clear. the bug was already reported and i was trying to triage it
<Gralco> well then why not do it?
<ruiboon> Gralco: i have ask for the rev info as stated in the wiki, but it does not seems to be useful
<ruiboon> Gralco: and i am also not really sure on which package do i assign it to
<Gralco> ruiboon are you in the ubuntu bug control team?
<ruiboon> Gralco: nope
<Gralco> I'm not, yet, unfortunately I don't have enough triaging experience yet
<Gralco> ruiboon just triage as many bugs as you can for now and once you get a hang of it apply for ubuntu bug control team
<ruiboon> Gralco: maybe you would like to look at the bug itself? bug 234015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234015 in pybluez "blueproximity is unable to find bluetooth devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234015
<Gralco> are you in bugsquad?
<ruiboon> Gralco: yes
<Gralco> you need to figure out what team to assign it too after you have confirm the bug
<Gralco> you wont be able to change the importance until you are accepted to the team
<Gralco> ruiboon, well i have to go to bed
<ruiboon> Gralco: i am not sure if i can call it as confirmed as i dont think that the relevant info is present. however, i am also not sure what other info is needed
<Gralco> night all
<ruiboon> Gralco: thanks for your input and good nigh
<ruiboon> Gralco: good night*
<Gralco> if you think it should be confirmed then you should do that
<Gralco> other wise tell the the blueprosimity maintainer to decide
<Gralco> later...
<ruiboon> gralco: thanks, i will try that idea
<|DuReX|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235889 plz look @ it :x
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235889 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: archhttp64/7146/0x1000000001" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: there seems to be something wrong with Ubuntu-bugs mailing list. Its sending out mail to everyone stating that you joined and was made admin of the mailing list, this is something only the admins should get AFAIK
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: are you subscribed to the bugcontrol list, in the same place?
<gnomefreak> i think so
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: they were the admins.
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> thanks i didnt think to look since AFAIK a team shouldnt be an admin for another team
<persia> gnomefreak: There are cases where that makes sense, but bugcontrol is an odd admin team.
<jdenhaer> anyone knows how to use dazuko module on 2.6.24-17-generic kernels?
<jdenhaer> I'm searching too long now, can't make it work
<|DuReX|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235889 plz look @ it :'(
<persia> ﻿﻿|DuReX|: You may find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies useful in ensuring there is enough information for the kernel developers.
<asac> err
<asac> anyone can reproduce bug 231116 with adblock plus package installed?
<Hobbsee> bug 231116
<Hobbsee> bah
<Hobbsee> asac: i can't reproduce that at all.
 * thekorn also can't reproduce bug 231116
<Susana> hello, i would like to speak to the person who is responsable for the triage guide
<persia> Susana: It's a collaborative document.  Why do you ask?
<Susana> am i allowed to object to some of its content
<Susana> ?
<persia> Susana: Sure.  What specifically?
<Susana> the part about invalidating translation bugs
<Susana> they may not be important to you, but theu are important to the translation teams
<persia> Susana: Typically the translations can't be fixed in the packages directly (although there are a few exceptions).
<Susana> you are marking them invalid and sending people to rosetta
<persia> It's generally better to get them into Rosetta or Debian (or upstream).
<Susana> rosetta only allows people to make suggestions
<Susana> and the translation teams don't get warned about it
<Susana> so bugs that are *real* go unnoticed
<persia> Susana: Ah.  I understand.  Do you think the translation teams would rather be subscribed to those bugs, and process them directly?
<Hobbsee> or assign them.
<Susana> it is much better to subscribe the team yes
<Susana> personally, i subscribe all the packages that are reallated to translations
<Susana> but not every team does that
<persia> Susana: I think the invalidation is a leftover from when there weren't enough translators to handle that.  I'd recommend sending a proposal for the change to ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com for discussion (and maybe copying any relevant translation coordination list).
<Susana> so warning translators about the bugs is only way you can make sure the bug will be fixed
<persia> it's a fairly big change to make without discussion, but if the translation teams are up to chasing and closing them all, it would certainly be better to take advantage of the user input.
<Susana> everytime i see a translation issue i subscribe its team and i can tell you that translators are usually very fast at fixing things once they know about the problem
<Susana> i will send an email, thanks
<persia> Susana: Thanks for raising this.  If there is a good mechanism to handle the translation bugs it will be better for both users and triagers to take advantage of it.
<Gasten> Hello squad! I got this bug caused by a faulty power supply. What do you think I should do with it? #214707
<Gasten> om/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | File bugs at  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebuB[B[B[B[B
<Gasten> sorry
<Gasten> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/214707
<persia> Gasten: I'd call that Invalid, and leave a comment saying that it appears to have been a hardware fault, rather than a bug in the software.
<persia> I'm guessing that the problem was that the DVD drive wasn't spinning at a reliable speed or something.
<persia> brasero might do well to have a nice error for the user "Your hardware doesn't seem to work", but it's likely a rare enough case that the note that there was an error, and encouragement to look at the log is sufficient.
<persia> If upstream has a good bugtracker, it might be worth forwarding there as wishlist, but I'm guessing there are more pressing demands for developer time than writing an exception handler for this.
<Gasten> persia: yeah, that's what I was thinking. could you mark the bug as triaged?
<persia> Gasten: You're sending it upstream?
<Gasten> yeah
<persia> Gasten: OK.  I've marked it Triaged/Wishlist.  Please add a comment detailing the problem just in case someone doesn't feel like reading through the entire brasero error log.
<Gasten> yep
<persia> Thanks.
<ruiboon> Hi. Could i get some help in triaging this bluetooth bug? I am not sure if i can called it as invalid or leave it as incomplete. https://launchpad.net/bugs/234015
<ruiboon> basically, 2 applications that uses pyblue does not work in scanning for bluetooth devices. however other application works. when user try other bluetooth dongle, all applications work
<techno_freak> ruiboon, only the 3rd party apps do not work and everything that comes as a part of ubuntu works?
<ruiboon> techno_freak: those that uses pybluez doesnt, others like sending files via obex works
<techno_freak> ruiboon, ask him to check with something within ubuntu repos which uses pyblue, if they work then it's not our bug, if not then the bug might be valid on pyblue
<techno_freak> ruiboon, may be even poking those two sourceforge projects might help him
<ruiboon> techno_freak: blueproximity is in ubuntu repos, the other one is not.
<ruiboon> techno_freak: to poke sf.net seems like a good idea. i will redirect him over there
<ruiboon> techno_freak: thanks for your help
<techno_freak> ruiboon, :) also check blueproximity bugs for something
<ruiboon> techno_freak: i will do that. Thanks again (:
<techno_freak> welcome :)
<Prognatus> Hello everybody!  I'm new here and willing to help.  At the moment I'm reading how-to's for bug reporting, triaging and so forth, so I have much to learn about this system and Launchpad.
<Prognatus> Else... I'm from Norway, and have coding experience - about 20 years in total, 5 of those with C and C++.
<Iulian> Prognatus: Excellent, welcome!
<Prognatus> Thank you, Iulian!  :)
<Iulian> Prognatus: If you have any questions about anything feel free to ask here.
<Prognatus> Thanks.  Many questions, but I'll spread them out one at a time when they come to me.
<Iulian> Sure
<Prognatus> One thing I've wondered about though, is what happens to bugs in Ubuntu versions that expires on support?  Like when Dapper soon will be retired.
<Prognatus> If they're not confirmed in newer releases, will they just be forgotten/deleted?
<Iulian> Prognatus: Well, some of them are fixed in newer Ubuntu versions. If they are not confirmed in newer releases I think they remain untouched.
<Iulian> Prognatus: That's a good question. I have never thought about it.
<Prognatus> Ok
<Iulian> Prognatus: They remain untouched until someone knows how to fix the bug.
<Iulian> Prognatus: It depends. If the reporter doesn't provide enough information in the bug report the status will be changed to Invalid after 30 days IIRC.
<Prognatus> Ok.  I guess it's important then to triage them before they disappear from Launchpad lists.  Warty, Hoary and Breezy all lists with zero bugs now ...
<Prognatus>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/breezy/+bugs
<Prognatus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hoary/+bugs
<Prognatus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/warty/+bugs
<Iulian> Prognatus: There are no open bugs in breezy, hoary and warty.
<Prognatus> Ok.
<persia> Prognatus: You might look at edgy, which recently lost support.  Dapper is still supported for a couple more years.
<persia> feisty will be the next release to lose support.
<persia> Anyway, I think those lists only track bugs that have a release task.  There are still bugs open from hoary that were never nominated for a release.  This might be true for warty, but I don't know of any (and this is more complicated because of the bugzilla->malone transition)
<Prognatus> persia: Ok.  I found the support dates here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/#head-9906e7f587421bb42c7095527b5e91d60890eaaa
<mohbana> hi
<mohbana> has anyone noticed recently that some images in firefox come out a bit blurry
<mohbana> no ?
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> krecordmydesktops fails to work on 8.04
<LimCore> what can I do to  1) have it working for me     2) help others
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krecordmydesktop/+bug/235376
<ubot3> Malone bug 235376 in krecordmydesktop "doesn't work - problems/hang while saving even after encode on the fly" [Undecided,New]
<afflux> hi there
<emgent> heya
<dejv_ntb> hey
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-01
<gralco> bdmurray thanks for getting back on my application
<vstromdek> Anyone having trouble with loosing wifi after rebooting?
<vstromdek> Ubuntu 8.04, that is.
<gralco> hey all
<techno_freak> bug #236431 rather looks like a wish list
<ubot3> Malone bug 236431 in firefox-3.0 "alt + drag to favicon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236431
<Hobbsee> techno_freak: is it reported to the mozilla bugtracker?
<Hobbsee> techno_freak: bah.  there's a better way for him to do that, too
 * Hobbsee hits it with the wontfix stick
<techno_freak> :)
<Hobbsee> it always surprises me how many people don't know about drag-to-tab, either the extension for the older versions of firefox, or the built in dragging for newer versions of firefox.
<Iulian> G'morning
<kahrytan> Hello. Anyone awake/
<Hobbsee> no
<kahrytan> cuz i found new bug
<kahrytan> "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main universe multiverse restricted web" <---- bug
<Hobbsee> already filed.
<Hobbsee> did you find out what caused it?
<kahrytan> Where is it filed?
<Hobbsee> on launchpad somewhere.
 * Hobbsee was looking at it for a while, months ago.
<kahrytan> Yes, found it.
<Hobbsee> #?
<kahrytan> ubufox
<kahrytan> It adds the web service
<kahrytan> and breaks rest of apt applications from fetching updates
<kahrytan> including hardy-security line
<kahrytan> So, if you find bug, ill add the package
<Hobbsee> when does it add the web service?  it's really not being triggered for many people.
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/227191
<ubot3> Malone bug 227191 in update-manager "Failed to fetch in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kahrytan>  it not triggered for vlc plugin
<Hobbsee> Install a plugin with Firefox and he asks you something like « Do you want to enable the following component: 'web'? »
<Hobbsee> wonder which one that might be...
<kahrytan> lol
<kahrytan> Totem is one
<Hobbsee> yes, but i'll bet it's not giving that exact message.
<Hobbsee> someone got a global source mirror around here, or something?
<kahrytan> yup
<Hobbsee> grep away, then.
<kahrytan> It says do you want to add 'web' service
<kahrytan> ohwait. it could be apturl?
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/210002
<ubot3> Malone bug 210002 in software-properties "software-properties adds a non-existant 'web' to the list of repository components" [Undecided,New]
<kahrytan> Window that popups up
<Hobbsee> could well be
<kahrytan> is apturl
<kahrytan> Hobbsee, im proud of myself to solving it
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  Breaking source.list and adding 'web' keeps update-manager from getting updates, including security ones
<Hobbsee> yes, i'm aware
<kahrytan> should i file under ubufox?
<Hobbsee> if you do, it'll get marked as a dupe of that software-properties one
<Hobbsee> you should probably ask mvo about it, during european working hours.
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  Thats update-manager
<kahrytan> It breaks anyone using it
<kahrytan> anything*
<Hobbsee> yes, it does.  how is that relevant?
<Hobbsee> and it's not apturl.
<Hobbsee> it can't be.
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: do you have anything installed from the partner repository, btw?
<kahrytan> dunno?
<Hobbsee> do you have it enabled?
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  not sure before today
<Hobbsee> and do you have any unofficial repositories?
<kahrytan> Yeah. Medibuntu?
<kahrytan> WineHQ
<Hobbsee> mmm
<kahrytan> and banshee+1 ppa
<kahrytan> The new Banshee beta is cool
 * Hobbsee goes off to ask searching questions of medibuntu
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  does kubuntu even use ubufox?
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  https://edge.launchpad.net/+search?field.text=%22malformed+Release+file%22+web&field.actions.search=Search
<Hobbsee> not if you don't use firefox...
<kahrytan> Hows that for search result
<afflux> morning
<kahrytan> bug #202170
<ubot3> Malone bug 202170 in ubuntu "Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202170
<kahrytan> Pretty popular bug
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: what does 'grep-dctrl -n -s Package -F Section -e '^web/' /var/lib/dpkg/status' output?
<kahrytan> it doesnt have web anymore
<Hobbsee> in your sources list, yes, i know.
<Hobbsee> and?
<kahrytan> but command not found
<Hobbsee> oh, install grep-dctrl first then.
<kahrytan> Zero
<kahrytan> or 0. as in null as in. no result
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> that's annoying.
<kahrytan> does it need sudo?
<wgrant> Oh, damn.
<wgrant> The status file doesn't store the component.
<wgrant> Only the section.
<kahrytan> Close to half a dozen bugs related to this
<kahrytan> Looks like they need to be linked
<Hobbsee> those that are still open, yeah.
<Hobbsee> it doesn't look like something official, though
<kahrytan> They got solved but never fixed
<Hobbsee> there just aren't enough bugs there, and enough people screaming.
<kahrytan>  But it could be potential security issue
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: yes, but if it's not our bug, and i don't think it is, then how do you propose we fix it?
<kahrytan> Someone new could add have 'web' added and go on for weeks w/o any fixes any any other bugs. There could be someone out there w/o ssh fix.
<Hobbsee> really, you'd have to go and scream blue murder at whoever wrote the broken package that modified your sources list.
<persia> Well, apt could be more forgiving about errors, or at least apt-python, or even update-manager trap the errors cleanly.
<kahrytan> ssk key fix
<kahrytan> not bloody likely cuz it was so public announced but point is valid.
<Hobbsee> persia: yeah, that might be nice.  OTOH, for standard 404's, you probably don't want to be able to ignore htem anyway.
<afflux> does apt really break when one component is unavailable?
<Hobbsee> afflux: it'll 404, and won't do the updates until all the repositories are OK again.
<persia> Hobbsee: Depends.  aptitude works cleanly anyway, as it traps the error, presents a warning to the user, and updates the local cache.
<wgrant> It makes sense for it to break if a *component* is unavailable, but not a suite.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: suite?
<wgrant> Distro series.
<wgrant> Well, distro series pocket.
<wgrant> Components should never go missing, so failing on them being missing is good.
<persia> wgrant: Completely failing, or providing user feedback about possible issues?
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  so what do i do with it?
<wgrant> kahrytan: You work out which dodgy package you installed, and scream at them. Then complain at mvo.
<kahrytan> !info ubufox
<ubot3> ubufox: Ubuntu Firefox specific configuration defaults and apt support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5~beta1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 60 kB, installed size 396 kB
<wgrant> I doubt it.
<kahrytan> thats the package the bug is related too
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: no it's not, because the dodgy package is passing things to it.
<Hobbsee> and apturl does as it's told.
<kahrytan> then what
<Hobbsee> [20:08] <wgrant> kahrytan: You work out which dodgy package you installed, and scream at them. Then complain at mvo.
<kahrytan> Which package
<persia> kahrytan: You might try "grep sources.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/*" to see if any of your maintainer scripts did something interesting.
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: i'm not psychic.  something you installed, likely which was a firefox plugin of some kind.
<kahrytan> It's one of the sources that come standard with ubuntu
<Hobbsee> why do you say that?
<kahrytan> Totem Mozilla plugin.
<wgrant> I find it very, very unlikely.
<kahrytan> It happened on a fresh install
<wgrant> Particularly as it's installed by default.
<kahrytan> Before medibuntu, winehq and banshee ppa were added.
<ikonia> kahrytan: thats not true
<kahrytan> yeah it is
<persia> Umm..  There's lots of ways that things could happen.  It's not worth arguing about this point.
<kahrytan> This is the second time it happened to me.  first time, i thought it was a fluke
<persia> There is some package installed that caused an issue.  It would be interesting to determine which, in the hopes of solving it.
<kahrytan> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<afflux> bug 236482 is about several problems during upgades failing because of "read-only file system". any ideas on how this can happen?
<ubot3> Malone bug 236482 in language-pack-gnome-de "package language-pack-gnome-de 1:8.04+20080415ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Kann ?/usr/share/doc/language-pack-gnome-de/changelog.gz? nicht entfernen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236482
<kahrytan> persia, here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/16162/
<wgrant> afflux: Can't be our fault.
<persia> kahrytan: Not a maintainer script then.  Must be something else somewhere.
<wgrant> If they mount their /usr RO...
<afflux> wgrant: thought so too. suggestions on how to close it? :)
<ikonia> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.preinst:    echo "please add etch sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list and run:"
<ikonia> ?
<wgrant> afflux: Invalid. PEBKAC.
<kahrytan> persia, any ideas
<afflux> wgrant: okay, thanks
<persia> ikonia: For context, read the whole file.  It's likely a workaround for some Debian upgrade issue.
<ikonia> just reading through it now
<ikonia> it's not mentioned on my box though
<ikonia> which seems odd as it's libc
<afflux> and the reporter is violating the CoC...
<kahrytan> persia,  so?
<persia> kahrytan: Erm.  grep -ri sources.list /usr?  /home?  It's likely somewhere, unless someone went to some length to make it hard to find.
<kahrytan> Why not just grep /
<kahrytan> and look on the entire hdd
<kahrytan> i doubt it's related to third party addon
<wgrant> kahrytan: It's much, much more likely to be related to a third-party component that an Ubuntu one.
<kahrytan> wgrant,  want to bet?
<ikonia> if it was an ubuntu core packages the majority of users would be having this problem
<wgrant> Not particularly.
<ikonia> it would have failed test
<wgrant> ikonia: Exactly.
<ikonia> #ubuntu would be full of "I can't update"
<ikonia> where as dodgy 3rd party light tested stuff.....hmmm
<kahrytan> Is ubufox default installed?
<ikonia> ok, I'll install it now
<ikonia> lets test
<ikonia> it's already on my system
<ikonia> I don't have the problem
<kahrytan> ubufox is?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> ubufox is already the newest version.
<kahrytan> then install totem-mozilla through  the plugin service it uses.
<ikonia> already installed
<ikonia> totem-mozilla is already the newest version.
<kahrytan> through ubufox?
<ikonia> no, through synaptic
<kahrytan> try through ubufox
<wgrant> Um.
<wgrant> totem-mozilla is in the ubuntu-desktop task.
<ikonia> yup
<wgrant> It should be installed by default.
<ikonia> just walking through the dependencies
<kahrytan> i wonder if i removed -desktop
<ikonia> that wouldn't remove totem
<kahrytan> true
<kahrytan> I tend to scale down ubuntu installs ALLOT
<kahrytan> Gnome-games .. gone. Openoffice... gone for most part
<ikonia> wow - thats great
<ikonia> did you get any complaints after I told you to make the file read only ?
<kahrytan> Open Office is bloated and default games suck'
<ikonia> did anything complain ?
<ikonia> kahrytan: is this relevant ?
<kahrytan> No. And I dont have to
<ikonia> did you make it read only as I suggested ?
<kahrytan> It's the install of Totem-Mozilla through Ubufox
<ikonia> right, I'll do that now
<ikonia> kahrytan: explain how you installed it exactly through ubufox and I'll do it now
<ikonia> I've removed totem-mozilla
<kahrytan> Goto a website that needs plugin to play a video, click on install plug, get plugin finder service, and choose totem-Mozilla from list
<ikonia> can you suggest a url that would trigger it ?
<ikonia> so it asks for the same things you got asked for
<kahrytan> ooops
<kahrytan> ikonia, http://www.honolulu.gov/multimed/waikiki.asp
<ikonia> ah, it's trying to use mplayer on my machine
<ikonia> one moment
<kahrytan> i like vlc
<ikonia> kahrytan: thats not a bug
<ikonia> kahrytan: when you click totem it asks "do you wish to enable the following components "web"
<kahrytan> So you did get it
<ikonia> so by clicking "yes" your telling it to add web
<ikonia> yes
<kahrytan> And saying yes, breaks source.list
<ikonia> yes
<kahrytan> thus bug
<ikonia> as it will add "yes"
<kahrytan> or incompatible
<ikonia> add "web"
<ikonia> it's only on the totem download, xine, or mplayer doesn't ask for it
<kahrytan> What would you call a feature that suppose to make things easier to install plugins but breaks apt and source.list?
<kahrytan> ikonia,  I know it's just that plugin
<wgrant> kahrytan: You really could have said this from the start.
<wgrant> That the installation asked you.
<wgrant> That would have made it much easier to track down.
<kahrytan> wgrant,  Actually. I did
<wgrant> I didn't see it.
 * wgrant searches.
<kahrytan> Discussing with hobbsee
<wgrant> Ah, 1.5 hours ago, but using incorrect terminology and a lack of quotes.
<kahrytan> lol
<kahrytan> I still said it.
<ikonia> its not the totem-mozilla plugin
<wgrant> It's ubufox.
<ikonia> totem-mozilla is not installed on my machine
<ikonia> I phrased that badley
 * wgrant apt-get sources.
<ikonia> it's not the actual totem-mozilla install routine
<kahrytan> i install totem-mozilla trough apt so I knows that the package
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> you know the package ?
<wgrant> The reason it doesn't happen with the others is that totem-mozilla is in main.
<wgrant> And it's so rare because totem-mozilla is installed by default.
<kahrytan> i meant that I install totem-mozilla manually
<kahrytan> I removed that thing long time ago since it never worked for me
<wgrant> And the problem is nppapt.py:77
<ikonia> looking
<kahrytan> wgrant,  you found code issue already?
<wgrant> kahrytan: Of course. It took me about 10 seconds to find.
<kahrytan> that was fast
<wgrant> Basically, packages outside main have their component specified on the front.
<wgrant> But main doesn't.
<wgrant> So if totem-mozilla was in universe, the section would be universe/web.
<kahrytan> So, easily patched then
<wgrant> But it's ommitted if in main.
<wgrant> The ubufox code doesn't take this into account, and it's quite understandable that this wasn't a tested codepath.
<kahrytan> And thats python code too
<ikonia> wgrant: ahhh so main is seen as root
<ikonia> wgrant: so the entries.append is the issue
<kahrytan> So, I found a actual bug ?
<ikonia> it would appear that way
<ikonia> although, its pretty clear in what it's doing
<wgrant> ikonia: I'd add a conditional at line 78, checking for emptiness of tail.
<ikonia> "hi - I'm going to put web in your source.list - do you want me to do this"
<ikonia> your clicking "yes"
<ikonia> what do you expect
<wgrant> If tail is empty, set real_section to main.
<kahrytan> It would seem codepath that didnt get tested because totem-mozilla is installed by default.
<wgrant> It is a bug, and it will likely murder new users, right.
<ikonia> kahrytan: are you just copying what wgrant said ?
<wgrant> kahrytan: Correct. So the gigantic majority of people won't notice.
 * kahrytan thinks to himself
<wgrant> I'll test a patch now.
<kahrytan> Another question is: which of these bugs (https://edge.launchpad.net/+search?field.text=%22malformed+Release+file%22+web&field.actions.search=Search) are related to it
<wgrant> kahrytan: Fairly close to all.
<kahrytan> about 5 is my guess
<kahrytan> Most solved to 'web' removal
<ikonia> well, that is the fix
<wgrant> Bug #187994 would make resolution more obvious.
<ubot3> Malone bug 187994 in apt "Misleading error message on incorrect component in sources.list (was: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?))" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187994
<kahrytan> thats in gutdy
<kahrytan> gutdy
<kahrytan> darn it gutsy
<kahrytan> Did mvo get it wrong?
<mohbana> has anyone noticed recently that some images in firefox come out a bit blurry
<Hobbsee> wgrant: if you want to make a patch that works, i can upload it
 * Hobbsee goes back to dinner
<wgrant> Hobbsee: We'd best wait for asac, as it's all in some strange bzr setup.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ubufox?
<Hobbsee> that's core-dev-uploadable, iirc
<wgrant> There's no Hardy branch set up yet, though, so it'd be best not to touch it.
<wgrant> Shall I hijack #202170?
<Hobbsee> go ahead
 * wgrant checks if totem-mozilla was the only thing able to cause the issue.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: presumably anything in main that is a codec which isn't installed by default - or that gets removed by uesrs, then tries to reinstall.
<wgrant> No, it's the only one.
<wgrant> There's nothing else that can do it.
<kahrytan> as me and ikonia  established , wgrant
<wgrant> kahrytan: Were you able to definitively determine that only installation of totem-mozilla through ubufox could possibly cause it?
<kahrytan> I tried all plugin install in the list.. thats only one.
<wgrant> kahrytan: OK, now to test my fix - do you have a URL of a page that triggers the plugin installation?
<kahrytan> Whatcha mean
<wgrant> I need a URL that results in a prompt for plugin installation.
<wgrant> I can't think of any right now.
<kahrytan> http://www.honolulu.gov/multimed/waikiki.asp
<kahrytan> Web cam that faces statue in Waikiki :-P
<wgrant> Hmm, no suitable plugins were found.
<kahrytan> its wmv video
<kahrytan> Would need the codec for it first?
<kahrytan> I've got to do more bug hunting
<wgrant> Aha, got it.
<kahrytan> Aloha, ompaul
<wgrant> And it doesn't even need an SRU to fix it.
<wgrant> As it's all in asac's ~.
 * kahrytan wont even pretend to understand that
<kahrytan> How long does it take to fix, upload and cycle to through update manager?
<wgrant> kahrytan: It doesn't actually need to.
<wgrant> The code isn't installed on user systems.
<wgrant> It's all on Canonical servers behind the plugin finder service.
<persia> wgrant: Are you preventing the problem, or processing the exception for those who got hit?
<wgrant> So adding two lines on one server will fix it.
<wgrant> persia: The former.
<wgrant> There's no way to fix the latter.
 * persia looks at python-apt to see if there is any useful way to catch the error
<kahrytan> I didnt know finder is based off the canonical server
<wgrant> persia: We can't do anything, as users can't upgrade.
<persia> wgrant: Ah.  Right.  The user will need to have fixed it before they can fix it.
<kahrytan> Ironic
<persia> wgrant: In that case, it needs a poke to mvo: there's a hook in the DistUpgrader that pulls an update when DistUpgrading, so while users can't update, we ought be able to allow upgrade to intrepid anyway.
<persia> (but we can't trigger that hook until Intrepid is released...)
<wgrant> persia: Good point.
<wgrant> Very good point.
<kahrytan> persia,  Mind explaining that in english for me?
<persia> I wonder if we might be able to do something with 8.04.1.  I don't think that will generate an update signal, but I'm not sure.
<persia> kahrytan: Yes, actually.  I only understand a very little bit (I've spent a total of about 70 hours in the update-manger code, so really am not that familiar).
<wgrant> persia: It generates an upgrade signal from LTS only.
<persia> wgrant: Is this bug new in hardy (LTS)?
<wgrant> persia: Not sure about that.
<kahrytan> How long has it been on the server
<wgrant> But 8.04.1 should only generate an upgrade signal from 6.06.
<wgrant> As it's not a new version number as such, it's just the point in time that meta-release-lts will be updated.
<persia> wgrant: Ah.  I understand now.  So 8.04 users won't get the update signal.  I wonder if we can adjust that in the upgrade-signal-handler, just in case people were bitten.
<persia> Right.  No.  It's meta-release vs. meta-release-lts.
<wgrant> People should be able to fix it themselves if they've removed totem-mozilla, I guess.
<wgrant> And those that can't will file questions.
 * persia goes off to archive.ubuntu.com in hopes of understanding this in sufficient detail to discuss it
<wgrant> Or bugs.
<kahrytan> wgrant,  but removing it doesnt fix source.list
<wgrant> kahrytan: I know, but they only get into that broken situation if they've removed totem-mozilla.
<wgrant> Hmm, unless Xubuntu doesn't install it by default.
<kahrytan> kubuntu?
<wgrant> Gah, it doesn't.
<wgrant> Does Kubuntu use ubufox?
<wgrant> No, only Xubuntu has ubufox but not totem-mozilla.
<kahrytan> How many people  who use kubuntu install firefox and ubufox for plugin help?
<wgrant> Approximately none, I would posit.
<kahrytan> Could always do sticky in forums
<persia> kahrytan: While possibly useful, that hits only a subset of affected users.
<kahrytan> large subset though
<kahrytan> And it's google searchable.
<persia> kahrytan: In terms of numbers, maybe.  In terms of percentages, it's hard to judge.  Google might help there, but it might not.
<kahrytan> At least it wont make it to ibex
<kahrytan> Will it be fixed with the .1 upgrade?
<kahrytan> even if bitten
<wgrant> kahrytan: Within a few minutes nobody will be hit by this - the database is now being regenerated.
<kahrytan> I get that. and those who have?
<wgrant> That's eomthing I haven't worked out. It's not easy to fix.
<kahrytan> The million dollar question. How to fix machines that are not getting update lists?
<wgrant> They should notice, and if they ask anywhere it should be pretty obvious for any support people how to fix it.
<kahrytan> like forums and #ubuntu
<wgrant> I'm afraid there's not much more we can do before people upgrade to Intrepid.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> And Launchpad.
<kahrytan> dont forget 202170
<wgrant> And the multitude of others.
<wgrant> I'll comment on it.
<wgrant>  /them
<kahrytan> yet another bug confirmed and fixed by William Grant.
<persia> \o/
<wgrant> kahrytan: Thanks for pushing this, and sorry for disagreeing with you earlier. It's such a corner case that it's not entirely surprising it wasn't caught.
<kahrytan> wgrant, Sorry for not using correct terminology so you can catch it.
<wgrant> If only Debian archives weren't such strange beasts :(
<wgrant> I've run into the very same problem with some of my QA code.
<wgrant> Except it didn't break user systems.
<persia> I'm also suspicious of packages that pull from external sources to adjust configurations.  Very confusing.
<wgrant> persia: Indeed.
<kahrytan> So. Will 8.04.1 upgrade get a fix?
<wgrant> kahrytan: It's probably not possible to fix existing broken Hardy systems.
<kahrytan> That sucks
<wgrant> It does.
<kahrytan> Probably should pass the word around to people who help then
<kahrytan> Apt could use safe guard against these kinds of bugs ?
<kahrytan> Perhaps a source rebuild?
<wgrant> asac says that Gutsy probably isn't affected, so it's not too bad.
<wgrant> Source rebuild?
<kahrytan> like a tool or command that can rebuild source.list
<kahrytan> tool being software sources, notification in apt error.
<kahrytan> So if source.list was to ever get malformed like this again, even new user can fix it.
<wgrant> The problem here is that it in apt's eyes it's not an issue in sources.list.
<wgrant> s/it //
<ikonia> it only appears to be a small ammount of users
<ikonia> harldy worth passing word around
<ikonia> there is a solution in some of the bug reports to remove web repo's
<kahrytan> and marked as solved :-P
<wgrant> That's the only solution there is
<ikonia> exactly, so fixing it in those bug reports will fix affected users, and your fix in the repo will stop it happening
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Just have to hope that others will find the existing reports.
<ikonia> it can't be many
<ikonia> it's a pretty obscure case
<kahrytan> wgrant,  Rebuilding Vanilla Source.list could be feature for Software Sources
<ikonia> and it does say "hey, I'm adding web to you"
<ikonia> kahrytan: why ?
<ikonia> wgrant: it has to be an obscure user case who chose to ignore the dialog that tells it "I'm adding web" thats a pretty small user base
<kahrytan> thinking ahead
<ikonia> kahrytan: for what ?
<kahrytan> for future problems that come out of malforms source.lists
<ikonia> rebuilding it from vanilla could cause more problems
<ikonia> there are few things that would touch sources.list
<kahrytan> by vanilla, i mean orginal source.list from cd.
<ikonia> kahrytan: yes, that can cause more issues
<kahrytan> like?
<ikonia> if you have pinned packages from different repos
<ikonia> external packages getting dropped because the repo isn't there
<ikonia> dependencies not being met
<kahrytan> That's a hard issue to fix then
<ikonia> there is nothing to fix
<kahrytan> You're missing the point
<ikonia> I'm not
<ikonia> your flogging a dead horse
<kahrytan> Ensuring that malformed source.list doesnt prevent updates.
<ikonia> there shouldn't be malfordmed sources.list
<ikonia> so few things touch it, it should be easier to maintain those
<kahrytan> Whose to say something else doesnt touch it down the road.
<ikonia> who's to say it will
<kahrytan> Murphy
<ikonia> thinking up uneeded solutions for maybe senarios isn't practicle
<persia> Umm.  It's not worth arguing this.
<ikonia> I just don't see this as a problem
<ikonia> there was a bug with this package, confirmed and fix
<kahrytan> Murphy's Law
<persia> While there is possibly a wishlist bug for update-manager to be able to continue in the event of a malformed sources.list, it's only wishlist.
<ikonia> however the package did say "I'm adding this to your repo"
<ikonia> you chose to press
<ikonia> "ok"
<kahrytan> 'yes'
<wgrant> Users can't be expected to notice that the message is bad, but it's not a case normal users should really get into.
<ikonia> it isn't a bad message, but it does say what it's doing
<ikonia> maybe at best there should be better wording on it
<kahrytan> It shouldnt have asked and added it.
<ikonia> hell, if it was that bad, push out a deb and use dpkg to install it and fix it
<ikonia> kahrytan: of course it should
<ikonia> kahrytan: the bug is with what it added, which has been fixed
<kahrytan> Or added it wrong?
<asac> fwiw, the real bug is not fixed. the finder database is fixed to not ship bad component names anymore. however, apturl needs to prevent adding non-existing things.
<ikonia> kahrytan: it didn't add it wrong
<kahrytan> Explain whats it doing then
<ikonia> asac: yes, that would be a more reaslistic solution
<ikonia> kahrytan: it added the wrong path due to a minor coding error that wgrant has fixed.
<kahrytan> it did add it wrong then
<ikonia> sheesh
<persia> asac: Good point.  That's a better answer than accepting malformed sources.list.
<ikonia> persia: concur
<kahrytan> apturl uses source list?
<asac> ok i reassigned bug 228264 to apturl
<asac> to track this issue
<ubot3> Malone bug 228264 in apturl "update dapper to hardy fails cos archives not found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228264
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: is that supposed to be an intelligent question?
<kahrytan> I don't know how apturl works
<asac> kahrytan: if you run apturl apt:mypackage?section=bogus, it will add the bogus section to sources.list
<Hobbsee> no, but figuring out what it does in general is probably a pretty good indication of which files it might touch.
<kahrytan> section is like 'web'?
<asac> kahrytan: read the bug i just retitled :) bug 228264
<ubot3> Malone bug 228264 in apturl "[MASTER] non-existing section 'web' added to sources.list by apturl (update dapper to hardy fails cos archives not found)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228264
<kahrytan> So, some malware site could abuse apturl section ?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: that was discussed on ubuntu-devel-discuss for some months last year, yes.
<kahrytan> Ouch
<persia> kahrytan: Well, yes, but a malware site + apturl + insufficiently careful user is a recipe for much wider issues.
<ikonia> thats the same in any os
<kahrytan> Thats kinda serious
<ikonia> "do you want to download this"
<ikonia> kahrytan: not really
<ikonia> you cannot account for any user overriding your warnings
<ikonia> in any os
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: so users shouldn't be able to add any repositories, at all, ever, becaus ethey might do something dumb.
<persia> kahrytan: The alternative is a cryptographically safe OS, which is widely considered a bad idea because people want to be able to run their software of choice.
<kahrytan> apturl could use trust sites list
<ikonia> what if you don't want it to
<ikonia> how do you get "trust"
<ikonia> you can't override users saying "yes please"
<asac> apturl doesnt allow sites to add new repositories ... just new sections in the ubuntu archive
<asac> the ability to add new repositories was explicitly turned off
<kahrytan> Wheres a manpage for apturl
<asac> there is a spec in the wiki iirc
<kahrytan> I got no idea what section is
<asac> kahrytan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptFirefoxFileHandler
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apt-firefox-archive-handler
<kahrytan> that says you can add repo
<ikonia> he's just said it's disabled
<asac> yes, but as i said thats disabled
<kahrytan> point it out
<ikonia> he just did
<kahrytan> im pointing it out that wiki is old
<wgrant> That wiki is a spec. It's meant to be.
<ikonia> spec = specifiction
<kahrytan> apturl is to darn new
<asac> kahrytan: search mailing list archive to discuss the follow up discussions and the results from it
<ikonia> ???
<fedro_> hello to everybody. I have a very lame question: I've got a new notebook and there are a lot of things that don't work under ubuntu. So I think I sould use the launchapd to write a post. The question is: Should I open one post only, or une post for every bug I've found? thanks
<asac> or believe me ;)
<kahrytan> asac,  It would be fun to make a Software portal for Ubuntu that uses apturl and references software already found in default source list
<ikonia> kahrytan: it does use sources.list
<kahrytan> ikonia,  im aware.
<ikonia> so whats teh difference between what you've just said and what it does ?
<persia> fedro_: It's best to track each issue separately.  That said, you may find that a number of them have already been reported, in which case you may wish to subscribe to the existing bug, rather than opening a new one.
<asac> kahrytan: thats the idea why it was added
<kahrytan> asac,  and I couldnt understand how it works
<asac> include apt urls ony our website and let apturl do the rest for you
<kahrytan> like apt:totem-mozilla?
<asac> right
<kahrytan> There is one website that has potential to use it.
<fedro_> ﻿persia: thanks!
<kahrytan> getbdeb.net
<persia> Is the extra 'b' a typo, or is that a new site?
<kahrytan> oops
<kahrytan> getdeb.net
<kahrytan> I didnt see it
<persia> Ah.  I thought there was something new :)
<asac> read the mail archives. this all was discussed multiple times
 * kahrytan gets the point and google's ubuntu mailing lists
<kahrytan> Everyime a is bug is submitted, mailing list gets it?
<kahrytan> time*
<kahrytan> I will love Ibex
<kahrytan> My tvtuner card's driver is getting merged into kernel
<kahrytan> asac,  what list
<asac> no idea ... -devel , devel-discuss most likely
<Hobbsee> -d-d, iirc
<kahrytan> How do i search?
<Hobbsee> there are archives on lists.ubuntu.com
<kahrytan> I was hoping there is easier way then month by month search using ff search
<Hobbsee> there probably is.  gmame or so.  i've not used it.
 * Hobbsee actually subscribes to it
<kahrytan> New Bugs on launchpad goto bug mailing list?
<kahrytan> Would it be possible for debs contain screenshots of software but not install it?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> not all debs are applications
<ikonia> eg; how would you screen shot glib
<kahrytan> of the ones that are
<ikonia> why ?
<kahrytan> yes or no
<ikonia> not as it stands
<ikonia> seems like a pointless task
<kahrytan> It could be cool if it did and have Add/Remove or Synaptic display it
<ikonia> I don't see it as cool
<Hobbsee> it would be possible, yes.
<ikonia> I see it as a waste of bandwidth to download screen shots
<kahrytan> It would give people an idea what the app is
<Hobbsee> that doesn't say anything about whether it's feasible, or a good idea.
 * persia points at goplay
<mattik> Hello, is it normal, that I cannot use fast-switch-keys on my laptop as sound tweaking and so on
<mattik> On kubuntu or ubuntu
<mattik> hardy
<snap-l> mattik: What laptop, and what do you mean by fast-switch-keys for sound tweaking?
<snap-l> Also, this question is more appropriate in #ubuntu, but for now ask away.
<mattik> I have Fn button. If I press this and some function button I can disable wireless and set sound or brightness
<mattik> on xp
<snap-l> What brand of laptop
<mattik> Asus
<mattik> wait a minute
<mattik> Asustek M6VA
<mattik> Finnish keyboard
<mattik> I said it here because I think it may be bug, sorry if I was wrong
<snap-l> That's quite alright
<snap-l> mattik: Check the following
<snap-l> type 'ls  /sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/ls_switch' and let me know if it returns the same path
<mattik> no such file or directory
<snap-l> OK.
<mattik> I'm using KDE4, but I tried this when I have Gnome installed
<mattik> I tried these buttons
<mattik> I can ensure
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm not sure what the problem is
<mattik> I cannot hear sounds and I cannot set volume or screen
<snap-l> You may want to check #ubuntu, but I think there's also a special laptop channel
<snap-l> Let me check
<snap-l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<snap-l> Try connecting to #ubuntu-laptop and asking in there
<snap-l> Whoops, sorry
<snap-l> Don't do that... :) It's a dev channel
<snap-l> #ubuntu should be where you can get some support
<snap-l> also #kubuntu
<snap-l> Hope that helps
<mattik> ok, thanks. This is not bug?
<snap-l> I'm not sure if it is a bug or not
<mattik> ok
<snap-l> They will be able to help you make that determination
<mattik> thanks
<snap-l> Also, there's a special #bubuntu-kde4 channel
<snap-l> kubuntu-kde4
<snap-l> I mean
<mattik> I try it, thank you :)
<snap-l> NP
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-25
<BUGabundo> ti manhana
<bcurtiswx-mini> who here knows how to have a user test a new version of software thats only available in karmic when they use jaunty?
<bcurtiswx-mini> OOo.org for this case
<bcurtiswx-mini> OOo *
<thekorn> good morning
<micahg> good morning
<KhaaL> morning
<YoBoY> yop :)
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... I am not able to get the right screen resolution for my monitor...
<persia> PerryArmstrong, #ubuntu is probably a better forum
<PerryArmstrong> persia; had been trying there since 3 months...many tried to help but couldn't get solved
<persia> PerryArmstrong, Hrm.  Dunno then.  Have you filed a bug?
<PerryArmstrong> yup
<bencrisford1> Does anyone have a minute to review my bug control application?
<bencrisford1> its just I sent it a few weeks back now
<bencrisford1> and im just looking for one more opinion
<BUGabundo> guud after noon
<BUGabundo> this looks like a gosht #. noone said anything all morning!
 * Ampelbein rattles with chains
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: it's because they are all at the uds :D
<YoBoY> olá BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> its seems so
<BUGabundo> even so there are more nicks on this #
<BUGabundo> ate ja. going to the offce. latter
<YoBoY> yes, idle is a long time game here :) it's only new players
<YoBoY> t+
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo :)
<YoBoY> ouaaa i haven't seen that, the UDS people have a new cloak on the hostname :D so cool ^^
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<bcurtiswx> hey, yeah.. this week is UDS... <---jealous
<BUGabundo> lol
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<bcurtiswx> There's one thing i've noticed on other bug trackers is that as soon as someone can not reproduce the issue its closed for that reason
<bcurtiswx> is it just me or is that a true BS reason
<micahg> well, we all have different hardware and software combos
<micahg> other bug trackers have a more narrow focus
<micahg> Ubuntu has a larger focus
<bcurtiswx> i just want to yell at them, its annoying when we push things upstream and they just close it immediately
<micahg> well, we need to make sure upstream has enough info
<micahg> so if that means test cases and such, we should provide them
<micahg> either from us or from the user
<askand> micahg: BUGabundo hi! yesterday I was told to run "sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport restart" to make apport send in reports after firefox crash, but it says the report is damaged
<micahg> ah, ok
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> strange
<micahg> are you running firefox from the repos askand?
<askand> micahg: yes
<micahg> which version?
<askand> 3.0.10
<micahg> can you try one more time?
<askand> micahg: sure, do I have to run sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport restart again?
<micahg> yes, BTW, did you close firefox before doing that?
<BUGabundo> askand: better change the Default
<micahg> BUGabundo: then he'll get apport showing up all the time
<BUGabundo> yup
<BUGabundo> double win
<BUGabundo> he can handled it
<BUGabundo> he is no ordinary user
<xteejx> !find check
<ubot4> xteejx: Found: check, checksecurity, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de (and 90 others)
<xteejx> !info check jaunty
<ubot4> xteejx: check (source: check): unit test framework for C. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.5-4 (jaunty), package size 98 kB, installed size 376 kB
<xteejx> !info check karmic
<ubot4> xteejx: karmic is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'jaunty']
<xteejx> not meaning to flood guys, ubotu wasn't doing it with the /msg command strangely
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> someone forgot to update that
<YoBoY> too soon perhaps
<askand> BUGabundo: I would actually love to have it enabled by default since I have LOTS of segfaulting since installing Jaunty in more than 7 different programs
<BUGabundo> let me look up how to
<BUGabundo>  !apport
<ubot4> Factoid 'apport' not found
<BUGabundo> seb128 told me last week
<BUGabundo>  /etc/default/apport
<askand>  cat /etc/default/appor
<askand> yea :)
<BUGabundo> woot faster
 * BUGabundo keeps the record as a bot
<micahg> askand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport
<BUGabundo> micahg: ohhh too late now heeh
<BUGabundo> micahg: but you could make a factoid
<micahg> You didn't tell askand what to do with the file :)
<micahg> BUGabundo: how do I make a factiod?
<micahg> !factoid
<ubot4> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BUGabundo> micahg: FACT is desc
<BUGabundo> micahg: !FACT is desc
<micahg> ah
<micahg> can facts be 2 words?
<BUGabundo> dunno
<micahg> !https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport is apport
<ubot4> micahg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> no no
<micahg> oops
<micahg> did that backwards :)
<BUGabundo> the  other way around and be more descrive
<micahg> !apport is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<BUGabundo> other wise OPs won't accept it
<BUGabundo> micahg: try: !FACT learn desc
<micahg> ok
<micahg> BUGabundo: that worked, ubot4 conttacted me about the request being fwded
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> there goes kk
<BUGabundo> and now he is back
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<micahg> Well, I've got the old mozilla-thunderbird package almost down to 100 open bugs
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<BUGabundo> I have more bugs then that
<BUGabundo> lol
<kklimonda> hmm.. I wonder what happened :)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dutch/+bug/307667
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 307667 in dutch "Spelling checker does nothing because nl_BE spelling is missing or isn't configured by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> somebody wants to fix it ?
<dupondje> I gave the fix for it (last comment)
<dupondje> its like to easy :)
<bcurtiswx> so if i need to tell someone to test their bug (which I can not reproduce) using karmic packages but on a jaunty system.. how would I tell them to go about this?
<BUGabundo> you don't
<BUGabundo> that's a bad advice
<bcurtiswx> best approach then?
<BUGabundo> better put the packages on a PPA, ask them to test a karmic livecd/usb
<BUGabundo> direct link to the karmic packages (if no depencies needed)
<bcurtiswx> at this point there is no Live-CD for karmic
<BUGabundo> sure there is
<BUGabundo> or tehre was
<bcurtiswx> well the daily lives
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> there it is
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-26
<BUGabundo> night
<maxb> Hmm. Perplexing. apport is titling my bug "package alsa-base 1.0.19.dfsg-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2" but the bug is in alsa-base 1.0.20
<dtchen> maxb: that's correct
<dtchen> i'm sure it was a simple oversight on themuso's part; he did merge it shortly before midnight local time
<dtchen> it's fixed in my bzr branch, and i've pinged a main sponsor
<andersk> The conflict markers are still there.
<kklimonda> dtchen: is there any chance you could take a look at bug 379833? Maybe you need more info? :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379833 in alsa-driver "usb dac/amp only functions as super user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379833
<dtchen> hmm, why did my local branch changes not push?
<andersk> Well, you did push the backslash fix, but there's another problem at the end of the file...
<dtchen> no, i fixed all those
<dtchen> in modprobe and postinst
<dtchen> not sure why my bzr changesets aren't available on LP
<dtchen> (i test with piuparts and sbuild prior)
<andersk> A new bzr clone doesn't see those fixes either.
<dtchen> yeah, i'm just going to blame the hotel connectivity here in barcelona
<andersk> Heh.
<dtchen> there, rerolled
<dtchen> kklimonda: queued, will look in the morning. need to sleep now.
<micahg>  yay!  mozilla-thunderbird is under 100 open issues
<Hobbsee> \o/
<micahg> Hobbsee: I'm not familiar with that designation
<Hobbsee> micahg: oh.  picture a person with their arms raised, celebrating.
<micahg> ah, cool
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee>  /\
<Hobbsee> might make more sense ;)
<micahg> yep :)
<Hobbsee> does thunderbird do the new notification system in karmic yet/
<micahg> trying to clean out the old TB package before the TB hugday
<micahg> I don't know
<micahg> I'm still using Jaunty
<micahg> and I don't think so
<Hobbsee> darn
<micahg> it would be nice
<Hobbsee> indeed
<micahg> the current TB behaviour is annoying on multiple screen systems
<bddebian> Boo
<elena09> hi
<elena09> hundreds of bugs with ati hd 3450
<elena09> do you happen to know about ati hd 3450 bugs?
<charlie-tca> elena09: any in particular?
<elena09> a second please...
<elena09> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/353800 for example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 353800 in ubuntu "restricted drivers (ATI) causes Xorg memory leakage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elena09> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148627\
<elena09> I mean, I was offered to buy a Fujitsu_Siemens laptop with ATI HD 3450 and I was amazed that there were hundreds of problems with card despite the new driver got out on 18 May
<charlie-tca> Have any of those hundreds of problems been fixed with the new driver, or is it just too new yet
<charlie-tca> Bugsquad triages the bugs. 353800 is confirmed, awaiting time for developers to work it.
<charlie-tca> It could be that the new driver will fix many bugs, but people are fast to complain, slow to say it is working now.
<micahg> charlie-tca: is the hugday ready for TB?
<charlie-tca> no
<micahg> charlie-tca: is it still happening?
<charlie-tca> I didn't send out any messages
<charlie-tca> I don't think so.
<micahg> oh well, ok
<elena09> I guess that that the driver is too new. I was wondering why [Solved] doesn't appear related to those bugs
<charlie-tca> solved won't appear until users confirm the issue is fixed
<elena09> ok, bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-27
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<bencrisford1> hey BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> yelloww bencrisford1
<bencrisford1> im just heading off i think
<bencrisford1> half midnight in the UK
<BUGabundo> good sleep then
<BUGabundo> here too, just caching up
<bencrisford1> ok :)
<bencrisford1> ty
<MTecknology> Where's the page for reporting X errors?
<micahg> MTecknology: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: $ ubuntu-bug xorg
<MTecknology> thanks
<BUGabundo> well time for bed! cu tomorrow
<micahg> cd ..
<micahg> oops
<kwall> Bug 380343: "i'm using ubuntu 9.04 (this version really sucks)"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380343 in ubuntu "windows inactive themselves when i dont move the mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380343
<micahg> kwall: how can we help you?
<kwall> micahg: not asking for help, just amusing myself with that comment in a bug report I'm triaging
<kwall> sorry, didn't intend to mislead
<micahg> kwall: I've seen worse
<kwall> micahg: I'm sure. I've only been at this for 6 days
<micahg> :)
<micahg> I"m saying, that's pretty tame
<kwall> Seem much worse at $day_job
<kwall> seen, even
<micahg> in terms of disgruntled
<kwall> I don't have a good feel for Jaunty's reception relative to previous releases.
<micahg> well, some people love it
<micahg> and some people hate it
<kwall> It was the best of times. It was the worst of times.
<micahg> kwall: thanks for the help
<kwall> micahg: My pleasure.
<micahg> If you'd like to see disgruntled: bug 378134 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 378134 in firefox "hijacking" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378134
<kwall> Yikes.
<micahg> kwall: 40 bugs in 6 days, nice
<kwall> that 5-a-day thing
<micahg> yep, that's great
<micahg> If we can double the 5 a day participants, we could probably work on clearing out the backlog of bugs
<kwall> I was looking at the bug count and it seems high
<micahg> why does it seem high?
<kwall> Oh, because I like open bug counts that approach 0 :)
<micahg> ah, so do I
<micahg> Maybe you'd like to adopt a pacakge?
<micahg> *package?
<micahg> You might be able to get new bugs on a package to 0
<micahg> is there an app that you know well?
<kwall> micahg: "well" is subjective, of course
<micahg> yes :)
<kwall> I'm thinking...
<micahg> or one you would like to know better
<kwall> One i'd like to know better -- rhythmbox
<kwall> Prolly has an adopter
<micahg> kwall: I think they can use some help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox
<micahg> a little help at least
<kwall> Ouch. 385
<micahg> well, a lot are triaged
<kwall> so I see
<micahg> only about 100 that need help
<micahg> or might need help
<kwall> Lemme ponder this and check back a little later.
<kwall> Time for the post-prandial walk.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> kwall: check this page out for mentors to help you learn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<kwall> micahg: thanks for the tip
<kwall> biab
<micahg> ping hggdh
<askand> Anyone here familiar with bug 314212 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 314212 in python-apt "Apport unable to report crash -  urlopen error timed out" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<askand> It is marked as fixed but it's not
<askand> I can reproduce the bug 100% with a big report
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 100 in rosetta "uploading po file overwrites authors list" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100
<kklimonda> askand: how big is big report?
<askand> kklimonda: 74 mb
<kklimonda> whoa, that's really big :)
<askand> firefox ;)
<kklimonda> I'm not sure if it is the same bug..
<askand> I get the error message Apport unable to report crash -  urlopen error timed out
<askand> with small reports too, but not every time
<thekorn> askand: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<askand> thekorn: im on jaunty
<thekorn> askand: hmm, that's not good, as far as I remember this issue has been 'solved' by not setting a timeout on client side anymore
<askand> hm strange
<thekorn> askand: so either some python module sets a timeout, and does this the wrong way
<thekorn> or it is completely unrelated to this,
<askand> thekorn: is there any way I can check what happens "behind the scenes" when I submit the report?
<thekorn> askand: hmm, no I don't think so
<askand> thekorn: perhaps I can upload the crash file somewhere and you can try to submit it?
<thekorn> askand: ok, but I cannot do it right now, bad bandwidth here
<askand> thekorn: ok
<askand> heh, hard to upload when firefox crashes all the time
<xteejx> Afternoon guys!
<greg-g> this is pretty tight: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-qa/2009-May/000479.html
<bdmurray> greg-g: that email was cut short in the archive
<greg-g> bdmurray: oh it was, I didn't even notice (multi-tasking in a session).
<greg-g> For people looking here: thekorn implemented an idea from UDS already. It opens apport-collect/ubuntu-bug when a user clicks on the "report a bug" button in LP. this way we get all of the logs/etc that apport gives us.  Video here: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/174479/apport_adoption.ogv
<greg-g> obviously, it is a proof of concept
<xteejx> bdmurray, Hi Brian. Haen't had a chance to thank you for approving my Bug Control application the other week because of the all-hands meeting. So thanks for putting it through :)
<xteejx> If I can be of any help to anyone just give me a buzz
<xteejx> !info dmsetup
<ubot4> xteejx: dmsetup (source: devmapper): The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace library. In component main, is important. Version 2:1.02.27-4ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 156 kB
<bencrisford1> xteejx: What an intrigueing bot!  Does it work for every package?
<bencrisford1> !info gedit
<ubot4> bencrisford1: gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 589 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<bencrisford1> !info gaim
<ubot4> bencrisford1: Package gaim does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford1> !info pidgin
<ubot4> bencrisford1: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 554 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<bencrisford1> that is impressive :)
<xteejx> greg-g, that would be a great addition to Ubuntu, is it blueprinted for Karmic??
<xteejx> bencrisford1, it has plenty of features
<xteejx> !help
<greg-g> xteejx: I don't think there is a blueprint for this specific idea, but in general we are working towards increasing the usage of ubuntu-bug and apport-collect
<ubot4> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bencrisford1> wow
<xteejx> greg-g, it would definitely help with the bug reporting, especially with a few more apport hooks, would save a LOT of messing around
<xteejx> bencrisford1 :)
<greg-g> xteejx: indeed.
<xteejx> greg-g, is there any rough timescale for when this will be implemented yet? or is it a "as and when"?
<bencrisford1> xteejx: Would you mind reviewing my bug control application please?  Its just - i sent it a few weeks ago now, and im only waiting for one more response
<bencrisford1> im scared it got lost :(
<xteejx> bencrisford1, I only got approved myself 2 weeks ago so more than likely I missed it. Maybe give brian (bdmurray) a nudge or leave him a message in case he's busy at UDS, I'm sure he'll be able to update you on the progress. :)
<bencrisford1> Well, I know where my app is in the archive
<xteejx> I still don't think I'd be allowed to approve an application that came through before my own.
<hggdh> xteejx, yes, you are allowed to
<xteejx> hggdh, ah ok, ps heyyy
<hggdh> cheers, xteejx and bencrisford1
<xteejx> i've only seen one app, is it komputes?
<xteejx> hggdh, hows it going anyway?
<bencrisford1> xteejx: well if you get a chance :) - https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg00255.html
<hggdh> xteejx, quite busy offline, unfortunately... some serious personal thingies came up. But still alive and kicking
<xteejx> bencrisford1, I'll have a look within the next 10 mins, as soon as hggdh tells me how to reply, is it ubuntu-bugcontrol.lists@launchpad.net ??
<xteejx> hggdh, ouch...i been kinda busy as well, different reasons
<bencrisford1> ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net
<bencrisford1> and CC to ben@freeyourpc.tk please :)
 * bdmurray is quite busy at uds
<xteejx> sorry brian
<xteejx> bencrisford1, I'll have a look now
<hggdh> xteejx, ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com, and CC Ben
<xteejx> hggdh, do i just put my two cents in and reply the message back?
<hggdh> xteejx, yes, this is the usual -- like what I did with your application
<xteejx> oh yeah hehe :)
<bencrisford1> hggdh: I sent my application to ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net
<bencrisford1> should he not reply to there?
<hggdh> xteejx, bencrisford1 sorry, yes, ubuntu-bugcontrol@l.l.n
<xteejx> yup yup :_
<xteejx> doing it now
<bencrisford1> ok :), ty
<xteejx> bencrisford1, wont be much longer hehe
<bencrisford1> ok, cheers :)
 * Laibsch is looking for help in triaging bug 334957
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 334957 in linux "Mouse begins to drift left under heavy wifi load (shared IRQ problem?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334957
<bencrisford1> Laibsch: Ill giv ya a hand
<Laibsch> cool, thanks
<Laibsch> are you familiar with shared IRQ and stuff?
<bencrisford1> not really :/
<Laibsch> I assume it's some kind of kernel issue
<Laibsch> well, I think it's a fairly tough nut to crack
<bencrisford1> yah
<Laibsch> It's not the standard "please provide the output of lspci" kind of thing
<bencrisford1> Well his/her distrorelease would be start
<Laibsch> Jaunty
<Laibsch> It's my own report
<bencrisford1> oh
<bencrisford1> well it is important to include distrorelease in all reports :)
<bencrisford1> but dw if you forget
<bencrisford1> because the nice people from the bugs teams will be there to remind you
<bencrisford1> :)
<Laibsch> Yes, added the missing info
<bencrisford1> nice one :D
<xteejx> all done ben
<Laibsch> But I did mention that this problem before I moved away from Hardy
<Laibsch> But I did mention that this problem existed before I moved away from Hardy
<Laibsch> So, it was a problem on Hardy
<xteejx> shared irq setting, bios problem or RFI
<bencrisford1> oh. ok
<xteejx> one of the 3
<Laibsch> And it was still a problem on either Intrepid or Jaunty (one could infer that))
<Laibsch> xteejx: rfi?
<Laibsch> BIOS is up-to-date for an X24
<xteejx> radio frequency interference from the wifi
<xteejx> coes it occur under any other OS?
<Laibsch> I guess I should include that info in my LP profile, I've posted that so many times now ;-)
<xteejx> ;)
<Laibsch> I really only use Ubuntu ;-)
<Laibsch> But I could try out Windows one of these days
<xteejx> you using Jaunty?
<Laibsch> Yes
<Laibsch> One of the other days I was told that the IRQ interrupt count was definitely too high
<Laibsch> indicating a problem
<xteejx> have you done apport-collect -p linux-image-`uname -r` <bug#> ?#
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> But what information is missing?
<xteejx> can you do that and let it pull in all the info that you may be asked?
<Laibsch> OK
<xteejx> it wil do all the lspci and all the other stuff automatically
<Laibsch> I guess I was asking for help in triaging ;-)
<xteejx> bencrisford1, take note ;)
<xteejx> hehe
<Laibsch> I'll do that in a minute
<xteejx> ok
<Laibsch> I wonder if it is possible to read out the BIOS version from the booted system
<Laibsch>  /proc/$something?
<bencrisford1> xteejx: Of what?
<Laibsch> of apport-collect
<Laibsch> ^^
<xteejx> bencrisford, kernel reporting isues and jaunty with apport-collect hooks to save yourself some time :)
<bencrisford1> Ive read about them before, but with all the packaging stuff im reading im forgetting alot
<xteejx> the preferred method in jaunty and jaunty+1
<bencrisford1> i might go back other the docs one day
<bencrisford1> soon
<bencrisford1> refresh my knowledge :)
<xteejx> theres plenty of stuff on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<bencrisford1> ok, ill do that as soon as i get the chance :)
<xteejx> thats kinda the first place you should go for real hardware problems
<Laibsch> I'd really like to try out a vanilla kernel one of these days
<xteejx> also have you seen the Debugging Procedures for the most common problems?
<xteejx> Laibsch, good luck!!
<xteejx> bencrisford1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<bencrisford1> ooh, thanks :)
<xteejx> no probs :)
 * Laibsch is waiting for all the off-topic comments now that I have run apport-collect
<Laibsch> like "why is it that ...?"
<Laibsch> I'm still looking for somebody who understands this IRQ stuff to help with triaging.  I don't think the essential is not among what apport-collect collected
<xteejx> apport won't be able to collect irq data, and to be honest i'm prety unsure about that myself, sorry
<xteejx> if you could get a few photos of your bios setup, irq settings included it might help if you attach them to the bug report
<Laibsch> I'll do that in a minute, more poking in the dark, but maybe we'll eventually stab something
<Laibsch> xteejx: Are you familiar with compiling a kernel?
<Laibsch> I've done it a few times, but I want to package it
<xteejx> Laibsch, I'm not, no
<Laibsch> Alright
<Laibsch> I want to kind of "automate" the process of building packages from git or other VCS sources
<xteejx> Laibsch, if you know how to do this, then great, maybe speak to MOTU team to get it into Ubuntu if its stable enough, or maybe they could use it?
<Laibsch> well, no I don't
<Laibsch> That's why I'm asking
<Laibsch> And I'm not sure this if for mass consumption
<xteejx> Laibsch, speak to MOTU team, they're the ones who know all this kind of stuff :)
<Laibsch> You usually don't want to package non-point releases
<Laibsch> Need to try out what I've done before
<Laibsch> to know where I'm stuck ;-)
<hggdh> Laibsch, you can always package to a PPA, and announce it to be tested
<Laibsch> hggdh: thank you for the suggestion, that is not where I'm stuck
<micahg> hi hggdh
<hggdh> hi micahg
<Laibsch> I'm stuck at regularly and conveneniently packaging stuff from a git upstream
<Laibsch> to name a sample VCS
<micahg> Laibsch: LP just added a git import to LP
<Laibsch> Oh, did they?
<Laibsch> Nice
 * Laibsch takes a look
<micahg> Yesterday :)
<hggdh> Laibsch, you will need a get-orig-source on your ./debian/rules
<Laibsch> Oh, I guess that is the same as the existing bzr import?
<Laibsch> hggdh: Do you have an example?
<micahg> I think so, and svn and cvs import
 * Laibsch thinks learning by example is best
<hggdh> Laibsch, see http://wiki.debian.org/SandroTosi/Svn_get-orig-source as an example
<Laibsch> cool, thanks
 * hggdh also learns by example ;-)
<Laibsch> looks exactly like what I was looking for
<hggdh> Laibsch, you can also see the libpst package for an example (where I get the source, and change it)
<Laibsch> nice!
<Laibsch> thanks
<hggdh> Laibsch, pull-lp-source libpst
<Laibsch> Have been waiting for this for months
 * micahg still has stuff to learn from hggdh
<micahg> maybe I should add myself back as a student  :)
<bencrisford1> xteejx: I'm assuming you are Roy Jamison.  If you are - thank you :D
<xteejx> bencrisford1, Yes, thats me, xteejx on here and LP :)
<xteejx> I didnt realise i dotted all parts of the email address, forgot the @ sign lol did wonder why it wouldn't send..... :)
<bencrisford1> How many +1s do I need?
<bencrisford1> is it 2?
<bencrisford1> hggdh:: Is it two +1s for me to get membership?
<charlie-tca> bencrisford1: plus bdmurray's okay
<bencrisford1> Ok, I just need that then =S
<bencrisford1> ty
<thekorn>  /win 10
<xteejx> hey charlie-tca, thekorn :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, xteejx
<xteejx> charlie-tca, Hows the bug hunt going?
<charlie-tca> kinda slow. I am behind
<thekorn> hey xteejx
<xteejx> lol charlie :)
<xteejx> i'm always slow
<xteejx> and hi korn
<bencrisford1> what command would find my sound card
<bencrisford1> ?
<bencrisford1> would lspci do it?
<xteejx> lspci yeah
<xteejx> bencrisford1, if ever i'm here and you need a hand just say my name so my osd pops up, as i'm not always watching the channel
<bencrisford1> ok ty
<hggdh> bencrisford1, yes, +2 is the necessary approval
<hggdh> plus, of course, Brian's blessings ;-)
<xteejx> you got a +1 from me
<hggdh> Ben already had another +1 (and a +0 from me, if I remember correctly)
<xteejx> lol ok
<bencrisford1> yeah, thats right :)
<hggdh> (sorry about that one, but I try to be fair)
 * bencrisford1 thinks brians eating dinner with liw atm
<bencrisford1> from his observations of #ubuntu-devel-summit
 * xteejx thinks brian is at UDS ;)
<hggdh> he is
<bencrisford1> he is
<bencrisford1> but hes eating dinner
<xteejx> exactly
<bencrisford1> at uds
<xteejx> lol chinese takeaway ;)
<bencrisford1> (17:35:26) liw: anyone interested in an earlyish dinner?
<bencrisford1> (17:38:40) bdmurray: liw: I am
<xteejx> anyway guys im off, maybe back later on catch ya later
<bencrisford1> ok
<bencrisford1> byw
<xteejx> diner for me too hehe
<xteejx> cya
 * bencrisford1 wishes he was at UDS
 * bencrisford1 isnt going to the ball it seems
<bencrisford1> maybe my fairy godmother will magic me a carraige out of pumpkins :D
<bencrisford1> hggdh: Don't worry about it :), you just looking out for the team, thats not something to be sorry for (im talkin bout the +0 btw_
<bencrisford1> anyway gonna go eat
<kklimonda> oh come on, Firefox crashed when I was filling bug report -.-
<bencrisford1> :/
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<bencrisford1> hey
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: so you file them via web ? LOL
<BUGabundo> its so 2008
<bencrisford1> haha
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: via web or via mail - it's the same, I use gmail ;)
 * bencrisford1 offers a fiver to anyone who gives him a membership testimonial :P
<BUGabundo> bencrisford1: I still don't know you well enough
<BUGabundo> ping me back in two weeks
<bencrisford1> BUGabundo: I was only joking :P
<bencrisford1> by fiver i meant money
<bencrisford1> :( but i do need testimonials
<bencrisford1> meeting next week :S
<BUGabundo> bencrisford1: I don't want your money
<BUGabundo> I said I would do it, and I may ....
<BUGabundo> when I know you better
<BUGabundo> don't feel like it to add my optionion on someone I only know for about 2w
<bencrisford1> lol i know
<bencrisford1> and i was joking about the money btw too
<BUGabundo> I understood that
<bencrisford1> oh, i just wanted to make sure
<bencrisford1> last time i made a joke like that i got in deep crap
<kklimonda> hey, bug squad - could you mark bug 365056 as low?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 365056 in comix "comix crashed reading .cbz with interlaced PNG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365056
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: aren't you yet on bug squad?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I guess we need both to apply
<BUGabundo> any idea what we need?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: some work examples :)
<BUGabundo> 5
<BUGabundo> time to go
<BUGabundo> see you guys latter
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: there is a full list somewhere on wiki
<bencrisford1> hes gone :(
<kklimonda> btw, does bugs we mark as duplicates are listed somewhere?
<kklimonda> are.. yeez..
<kklimonda> my engrish is really bad today ;)
<kklimonda> bug 364433
<kklimonda> is it wishlist or low?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364433 in empathy "IRC default settings for FreeNode have incorrect server hostname" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364433
<kklimonda> chat.freenode.net is indeed the main address but irc.freenode.net works fine and nothing indicate that it will stop working
<kklimonda> i guess it could be even marked as triaged..
<kklimonda_> grr, there is something wrong with xchat - it just stops receiving messages..
<kklimonda_> no errors, no nothing :/
<kklimonda_> <kklimonda> bug 364433
<kklimonda_> <kklimonda> is it wishlist or low?
<kklimonda_> <kklimonda> chat.freenode.net is indeed the main address but irc.freenode.net works fine and nothing indicate that it will stop working
<kklimonda_> <kklimonda> i guess it could be even marked as triaged..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364433 in empathy "IRC default settings for FreeNode have incorrect server hostname" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364433
<kklimonda_> can I report bugs to staging using ubuntu-bug?
<kklimonda_> hmm.. why doesn't ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic attach dmesg ?
<kklimonda_> looks like ubuntu-bug linux does the trick..
<maxb> kklimonda: Probably because linux-image-generic comes from the linux-meta source package, whereas linux would be the linux source package
<kklimonda> maxb: Yeah, I've found it out after checking usr/share/apport/package-hoots/
<kklimonda> hooks*
<kklimonda> any idea why are files attached to reports broken sometimes? like in bug 380935
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380935 in xulrunner-1.9 "upgrading to 9.10 fails to install xulrunner-1.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380935
<YoBoY> kklimonda: sorry to ask, but why do you think the files are broken?
<YoBoY> ha ok, i can't extract the gz
<maxb> I've had that happen to one of my bugs
<maxb> My initial instinct would be to blame apport
<BUGabundo> there goes kklimonda
<Flare183> :/
<BUGabundo> and now he is back
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: as we were talking earlier
<BUGabundo> aplication
<BUGabundo> can anyone explian me what's the diff for bugcontrol, and ug squad?
<kklimonda> nah, i just call bug control a bug squad ;)
<BUGabundo> ah great
<BUGabundo> I get everything confused
<micahg> bug control has special abilities on LP
<maxb> bugcontrol is the subset of bugsquad which has power to use the Triaged status and to see private apport crash bugs
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> more info, more confusion
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> so if me and kklimonda apply, it is to which one?
<kklimonda> bug control
<maxb> You don't apply to bugsquad, it's open membership
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> so anyone can be in bugsquad?
<maxb> oh, bugcontrol can set severity too
 * BUGabundo is thinking of getting another badge.... just kidding
 * maxb needs to triage bugs more often, in order to apply to bugcontrol, in order to be able to better triage bugs.... :-)
<BUGabundo> so none of us (talking now) is in bugcontrol?
<BUGabundo> lol
 * micahg is in bug control :)
<BUGabundo> yay micahg
<BUGabundo> so the good word of asac helped
<micahg> indeed
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: bug control control the bug squad work easy to understand :) and with all your work, you can apply to join this team perhaps :p
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: I don't have any bug ids of my work
<kklimonda> "EXT4-fs error (device sda2): ext4_xattr_delete_inode: inode 352605: block 11017457424589210997 read error"
<kklimonda> heh..
<BUGabundo> most of the times I unsub pretty fast from them
<kklimonda> it looks like my laptop is breaking down piece after piece..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: reboot and fsck NOW?
<franczen> Hi, I have a question, I hope I am in the right place
<BUGabundo> franczen: shoot?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i did already
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: big OOPS?
<franczen> Do any of you guys know of atheros wifi bug in jaunty?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: no errors, smartctl says everything is fine..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: not really - I was even able to work to some extent..
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: I could search LP for bugs I commented, but that would be 2Milions lol
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: try to find a mentor for the new/futur mentoring program :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: smartctl is a lyer
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: true
<micahg> franczen: what type of bug
<franczen> Any Atheros wifi issue Jaunty?
<franczen> Does anyone have atheros ar2413?
<maxb> Question too vague
<franczen> Probably. But I don't know how else to put it. My atheros ar2413 stopped working since jaunty. It sees all the available networks, but can not connect.
<franczen> Already tried ath5k (this is the default in the kernel), madwifi, ndiswrapper.
<franczen> So I am guessing it is a new bug
<maxb> Search for / file a bug. You'd have to be very lucky to find someone on IRC with the exact same hardward
<maxb> *hardware
<kmdm> franczen: Tried the linux-backports-modules-jaunty package?
<franczen> kmdm: yes
<BUGabundo> you seemed to have tried it all but replace HW
<BUGabundo> I had and intel abg4965 bad plugged
<BUGabundo> lots of kernel trouble with it
<BUGabundo> replaced, and worked ever since
<kmdm> franczen: ah. I guess there's always the 2.6.30-rc7 kernel...
<franczen> kmdm: and when will that be available on ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> its already on mainland
<kmdm> franczen: Well, you can find packages here... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30-rc7/ but YMMV
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-28
<BUGabundo> stupidest bug yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/380738
<ubot4> BUGabundo: Error: This bug is private
<bencrisford1> lol, ive had peope zoomed in on firefox pages
<bencrisford1> and reporting it as bugs
<hggdh> BUGabundo, the bug is now public
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> bencrisford1: only believe it if I see it
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ^^^^
<kklimonda> thanks hggdh :)
<kklimonda> hggdh: bug 364433 - is it wishlist or low?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364433 in empathy "IRC default settings for FreeNode have incorrect server hostname" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364433
<kklimonda> also.. there was one more bug to set to Low now when you are here.. where were you, stupid bug..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: have you read it ?? ehehh that all bug should be *deleted*
<hggdh> kklimonda, wish, yes
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: why?
<BUGabundo> its plain stupid
<BUGabundo> and lots of ppl giving him even more attention
<kklimonda> hggdh: set bug 364433 to low - see my comment
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364433 in empathy "IRC default settings for FreeNode have incorrect server hostname" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364433
<BUGabundo> ups I just did
<kklimonda> erm..
<kklimonda> not this :D
<BUGabundo> hggdh: actually it was Hobbsee to set it private
<kklimonda> bug 365056
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 365056 in comix "comix crashed reading .cbz with interlaced PNG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365056
<BUGabundo> kklimonda:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/380738
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380738 in suse "Accidental use of close by magnets may erase hard disks" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it looks like a poor joke..
<BUGabundo> hggdh: eerrr that's a lot of changes eheh
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: or just to show how LP is fradgile
<kklimonda> really poor.. :/
<kklimonda> it's not like we and developers don't have too much work with real bugs already :/
<hggdh> BUGabundo, ah, OK, I will reset to private
<kklimonda> hggdh: he has also set a lot of bugs as duplicates - at least it looks this way from his profile..
<kklimonda> (he i.e. ethana2)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: the account is now suspened
<kklimonda> I sure hope so :)
<BUGabundo> but the wrong is done
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: there isn't much we can really do about it - some kind of rollback button for undoing all changes made by user would be nice though..
<BUGabundo> only LP admins now can fix it
<kklimonda> lol, there are two ethana2 users :D
<hggdh> kklimonda, the account has been blocked, but if the duplicates are wrong, let's correct them
<hggdh> oh yes. ethana2 -- the one left in -- is a real user
<kklimonda> hggdh: yeah, I think I was looking at the wrong one :D
<hggdh> kklimonda, heh
<kklimonda> come on, why does the impostor use "real" name ? :D
<hggdh> why s/he could open a new account with a nick already in use is the question. I guess the LP folks got some nice time finding this out
<kklimonda> hggdh: you still online? :)
<kklimonda> hggdh: why did you mark bug 364433 as private? :)
<ubot4> kklimonda: Bug 364433 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/364433 is private
<hggdh> kklimonda, cuz hobbsee had it marked as private -- since I do not know why, I would rather leave it private until I can check with her
<kklimonda> hggdh: bug 364433 isn't the one made by troll.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364433 in empathy "IRC default settings for FreeNode have incorrect server hostname" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364433
<hggdh> kklimonda, sorry. I marked it private? I am getting senile...
<hggdh> kklimonda, it is public
<kklimonda> hggdh: I think you were just caught up in cleaning up trolling :)
<hggdh> (and was, already)
<kklimonda> hggdh: I have marked it as public after I've checked that it was probably just a mistake :)
<hggdh> kklimonda, I beg your pardon, I indeed did it
<hggdh> :-)
<kklimonda> hggdh: You probabaly have mistaken it for the one made by troll
<hggdh> most probably...
<Slick666> Hi all, I'm looking to get this bug of mine triaged
<Slick666> http://www.igep-platform.com/public_docs/MAN-PR-IGEP.0020-001.01.pdf
<Slick666> doh
<Slick666> sry wrong link
<Slick666> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/379055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379055 in evolution "Evolution Exchange Proxy miss-match with system" [Undecided,New]
<Slick666> I was wondering if there was anything else I needed to add to the bug
<Slick666> could someone take a look please?
<hggdh> Slick666, if I remember correctly, OWA still does not work through a proxy
<Slick666> I had the system running just fine with 8.04 before the upgrade
<Slick666> it seems like what has changed has introduced a bug
<Slick666> IMHO
<hggdh> Slick666, you might try to define the proxy via gnome
<Slick666> I have
<Slick666> I've detailed in the bug that the issue is that....
<Slick666> while firefox can push http, https, and ftp through the system proxy
<Slick666> Evolution seem to only get http traffic
<hggdh> yeah. I dimly remember this being worked on on a previous version of Evo
<Slick666> hmmmmm
<hggdh> will have to check upstream.
<Slick666> ok
<hggdh> I have subscribed to the bug, and will check on it as soon as I can
<Slick666> ty
<hggdh> Slick666, welcome
<Slick666> It's a shame because my main motivation was to get the ability to book resources again
<Slick666> sigh, oh well we'll figure this out ;)
<hggdh> heh
<bcurtiswx> hggdh may i PM you?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, yes
<showard> Hey if anyone is free, can you check something for me: are bug 223192, bug 376793, bug 44058, bug 33249 all duplicates of each other?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 223192 in gnome-power-manager "Doesn't detect lid closing on Dell Inspiron 5150" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223192
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376793 in gnome-power-manager "HP 2140 Lid Close Not Detected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376793
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 44058 in gnome-power-manager "suspend when closing laptop lid doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44058
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 33249 in hw-detect "root partition once /dev/sdi1 then /dev/sda1" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33249
<showard> sorry that last bug was bug 332249
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 332249 in gnome-power-manager "Suspend (when Lid is closed) fails - HP530" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332249
<kwall> Does setting a bug (say, bug 377983) to Invalid close it, or is there a separate state for closed bugs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377983 in firefox-3.0 "Lost Tab settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377983
<micahg> Setting a bug to invalid is one of the closed states
<kwall> evening, micahg
<micahg> evening kwall
<micahg> have you read this yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<micahg> Closed states are: Invalid, Won't Fix, Fix Released
<kwall> Well, this one falls into the firefox-profile-b0rken state, which would correspond most closely to Invalid.
<micahg> Yep
<micahg> You could tell her that she doesn't need to delete the old profile to make the new one the default
<kwall> RIght. At this point, using the new one should make it the default, or so I seem to remember. I never use the profile manager except for these bugs. ;)
<micahg> yep, just select the profile you want and select don't ask at startup
<Hobbsee> hggdh, I set it to private in the hope that people would ignore it, people wouldn't post to it (creating more mail), and that google wouldn't get around to caching it.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, then I erred in making it public, and (fortunately) corrected myself putting it private again. Thanks
<hggdh> and, of course, cheers ;-)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: for bugs that really should die and not be resurrected, that's what's historically been done.  I don't think there's a set policy on it, though
<Hobbsee> you're welcome :)
<Hobbsee> whether that be because they're troll bugs, or bugs that disobey the CoC (bugs attacking people, etc)
<hggdh> Hobbsee, it does not sound like a bad policy, so I guess we should keep it this way
<Hobbsee> google and other search engines picking up that crap clearly is bad, so ...
<Hobbsee> :)
<hggdh> yeah
<Hobbsee> there's no way to completely 'nuke' bugs, unfortunately
<micahg> which bug is everyone talking about?
<Hobbsee> at least people can't resurrect admin-deactivated accoutns now
<hggdh> well, THAT is a gain
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> i tried to break it, but didn't manage
<hggdh> micahg, bug 380738
<ubot4> hggdh: Bug 380738 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/380738 is private
<hggdh> OTH, I am not sure we should nuke them, anyway: they are part of history
<hggdh> and, on the other other hand, there is really no way to get to these bugs nowadays, so it is pretty much lost history...
 * Hobbsee responds to that empathy bug, too
<micahg> hggdh: would bug 378502 be medium or high?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 378502 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox: Ctrl-W doesn't close window or tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378502
<Hobbsee> wonfix; unreproducable, i'd guess
 * Hobbsee waits for the bug to load
<Hobbsee> oh, karmic
<micahg> no, it's a real bug upstream
<micahg> and was fixed
<micahg> kde bug 190412
<ubot4> KDE bug 190412 in general "ctrl+w shortcut not working" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190412
<Hobbsee> hrm, that didn't get reassigned to kdebase
<micahg> I was gonna take care of it
<micahg> User triaged his own bug'
<micahg> Was gonna mark medium -> triaged in kdebase
<kwall> micahg: more like that, please ("user triages own bug")
<Hobbsee> should probably be fix committed, actually, if there's a fix there
<Hobbsee> although it looks like it got reverted
<micahg> It says fixed in trunk under the last comment
<micahg> Hobbsee: where do you see it reverted?
<Hobbsee> oh, it appears i missed reading the last lin
<Hobbsee> e
<micahg> :)
<micahg> High->Fix Committed?
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me
<hggdh> who does it? Hobbsee, will you, or should I?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: feel free to
<hggdh> roj
<micahg> I did it
 * micahg is in bug control now :)
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> YES!
<micahg> was approved Monday morning I think
<hggdh> cool
<hggdh> I do not remember seeing your application, though
<micahg> nope, asac fast tracked me :)
<micahg> I triaged > 200 Firefox bugs in one month
<hggdh> heh. He had better, anyway
<hggdh> well, welcome in
<micahg> thank you :)
 * micahg was overjoyed
<hggdh> you deserved it
<micahg> thank you
<micahg> and double thank you for being my mentor
<micahg> and teaching me the beginnings
<kwall> micahg: 200+ bugs in 1 month? Studly.
<hggdh> welcome, micahg. I did what should be done, anyway
<micahg> that's why I was commenting earler about removing myself as a student
<micahg> on the mentors page
<micahg> but that I still have stuff to learn from you :)
<hggdh> ah, OK. I had not understood it then (I did not know you were already in -control)
<hggdh> and now... I got a beacon from the bed... good night, all y'all
<micahg> night hggdh
<hggdh> nacht, micahg
<xteejx> Afternoon all
<henry-nicolas> Hello everybody, I recently have been affected by this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/379079 that would be great if somebody could take a look at it. I guess that might impact a lot of user
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379079 in brasero "Can't burn a DVD in Brasero Disk Burner in Ubuntu 9.04" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> henry-nicolas, I'll have a quick look
<henry-nicolas> xteejx: ok, thx
<xteejx> hmmm i usually get that error when there is no disc in the drive
<thekorn> henry-nicolas: looks like bug 270976 to me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 270976 in gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 "[SRU] gst-plugins-bad0.10 needs rebuilding with mjpegtools to enable burning video with Brasero" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270976
<thekorn> henry-nicolas: can you please test the fix from the linked PPA
<henry-nicolas> thekorn: that bug seems to only occur while we try to burn SVCD or Video DVD, no ? I get that error also with data DVD
<henry-nicolas> thekorn : yes, I will do that right now
<thekorn> henry-nicolas: hmm, maybe
<thekorn> Ampelbein: hi, do you have an idea about the bug mentioned above
<henry-nicolas> thekorn: even with the updated gstreamer plugin, I still got the same error
<thekorn> only if you have a minute, of course ;)
<thekorn> henry-nicolas: Ampelbein is the person to talk to, he triaged this bug and might know more about it
<henry-nicolas> thekorn: you mean he triaged 270976 ?
<thekorn> henry-nicolas: no the one I mentioned, he also asked other people to attach the output of
<thekorn> brasero -g > log.txt 2>&1
<thekorn> maybe this would be helpful in your case too
<thekorn> henry-nicolas: oh, nm, it is the same as --debug
<henry-nicolas> thekorn: yes ;)
<bddebian> Boo
<xteejx> ahhhhhhhhhh dont scare us!
<hacktick> dholbach: are you in spain?
<dholbach> yep
<bddebian> :)
<xteejx> alright for some.........
 * bencrisford1 wishes he was in spain
 * xteejx does too
<xteejx> hows the weather over there dan/brian?
<hacktick> dholbach: so no BugJam today, I suppose?
<xteejx> is bddebian bdmurray?
<bddebian> Nope :)
<xteejx> oops lol
<xteejx> bddebian, sorry thought you were brian murray hehe :)
<dholbach> hacktick: not for me :/
<hacktick> dholbach: I
<hacktick> m gonna cancel it then...
<bddebian> xteejx: Nah, I'm a nobody :)
<xteejx> bddebian, you're always here....i think you're telling fibs :P
 * xteejx thinks the sun in Spain has got to someone
<bddebian> Well it's kind of a legacy thing.  I've been REALLY poor with direct Ubuntu work for a while now :(  Though I hope some of the Debian work I do trickles down.
<xteejx> I would've thought so when it all gets synced :)
<xteejx> dholbach, When does everything finish over there in Spain, is it Friday?
<dholbach> xteejx: friday is last day, yes
<xteejx> All finished for the day then?
<xteejx> so many people entering and exiting........worse than a strip club.....
<Ampelbein> thekorn: hi, sorry just got back online.
<Ampelbein> thekorn, henry-nicolas do you get the error trying to burn a video dvd or data dvd?
<henry-nicolas> ambelbein: data dvd
<Ampelbein> henry-nicolas: then i don't think it's got to do with the bug mentioned (270976)
<Ampelbein> henry-nicolas: that one is just about encoding video dvd/cd
<henry-nicolas> ampelbein: I don't think too, I attached a debug.txt file
<Ampelbein> henry-nicolas: can you translate: « mkisofs » est un lien symbolique vers un autre programme. Utilisez plutôt le programme cible? i dont speak french
<Ampelbein> ;-)
<henry-nicolas> sure
<henry-nicolas> It tells : "Mkisofs is a symlink to another software, please use the target software instead"
<Ampelbein> ah, thanks
<henry-nicolas> so, It might be disturbed because mkisofs is a symlink to genisoimage I think
<Ampelbein> yeah, that's the problem
<henry-nicolas> Ampelbein: It is also telling the same thing with cdrdao versus wodim
<Ampelbein> henry-nicolas: i have a look now, why this happens, i get back to you shortly
<henry-nicolas> Ampelbein: ok thx, I'll stay in the channel
<thekorn> Ampelbein: thanks for looking at this bugs :)
<micahg> hggdh: The KDE people laughed at me setting that bug to high importance last night
<henry-nicolas> thekorn: Yeah and fixing it would be really great, because I'm worring about that bug to impact a lot of users...
<Ampelbein> henry-nicolas: so far, i can't replicate here. but since i'm currently still at work, i can't access my home machine. i'll be home in 4-5 hours and will reply in the bugreport.
<henry-nicolas> Ampelbein: Ok, thx
<hggdh> micahg, not surprised. The other day I opened one on KDE (failed to install), and it was summarily invalidated with a "yeah, yeah, expected" response
<micahg> ok
<bencrisford> bdmurray: You around?
<hggdh> bencrisford, Brian is marked away (he is at UDS), so your chances of getting hold of him are sort of slim ;-)
<bencrisford> hggdh: Ah, ok
<askand> Hi, I need some help debugging firefox crash constantly
<kklimonda> askand: disable extensions and see if you can reproduce it then
<askand> kklimonda: I can, no extensions installed
<kklimonda> askand: in terminal do sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport restart - make sure that you get "* Starting automatic crash report generation: apport  [ OK ]"
<askand> I can not use that method due to bug 314212 (falsly marked as fixed)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 314212 in python-apt "Apport unable to report crash -  urlopen error timed out" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<kklimonda> askand: then launch firefox and make it crash again - apport should kick in and ask if you want to upload report to launchpad
<kklimonda> oh, it's you ;D
<askand> yes ^^
<kklimonda> askand: i couldn't reproduce it..
<kklimonda> I have uploaded 60MB apport crash yesterday :/
<askand> kklimonda: "That's because the "fix" is dumb and broken.  It will eventually timeout for someone, somewhere, with a slow connection."
<kklimonda> askand: you can do it manually..
<askand> seems to depend on the connection speed
<kklimonda> askand: crash reports are in /var/crash
<askand> kklimonda: how do I upload them manually?
<kklimonda> ech.. you have to use apport-unpack /var/crash/<crash file> /tmp/apport/
<kklimonda> the question is how to upload coredump so it can be processed by apport-retrace
<kklimonda> hggdh: can you check some private report and see how is coredump attached? is it compressed? or maybe there is a wiki page about reporting crashes by hand?
<charlie-tca> coredump is attached as a .gz compressed file
<charlie-tca> and the report marked private if a coredump is attached
<xteejx> Can someone check over what I've done with bug 380643 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380643 in brasero "files with % in name within folder fail to burn" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380643
<xteejx> Don't know how to check if its cdrecord etc, but it might not just be brasero thats the problem.
<charlie-tca> Does linuxmint have it's own bugzilla?
<charlie-tca> It may something they changed in the distro
<hggdh> kklimonda, what bug #?
<micahg> xteejx: check whatever format it was burned in to make sure the character is valid
<kklimonda> hggdh: no need - i wanted to know how are coredump sent to LP
<xteejx> micahg, I tried it myself as the default brasero burning options both in the root and within a folder, in rot folder the files were fine, in a folder, they weren't
<micahg> Yes, but there are different burning formats, joliet and what not
<micahg> make sure the character is valid in the format
<xteejx> ohh ermmm in that case i don't know...it was the default with the windows compatibility box checked - maybe i should put that
<charlie-tca> looks right to me
<xteejx> Just updated it, just in case it gets missed
<taxman> Hi, in general if I have a bug in an upstream project that is not reported either on launchpad or upstream, should I also report it upstream? I already reported it in lauchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/381429
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381429 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal doesn't handle Unicode complex text rendering" [Undecided,New]
<kakemann> Hi, I have triaged my first bug, well, I have tried to, can anyone take a look at bug 381105 to see if I have done it correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381105 in evolution "Handling of ftp links containing username and password" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381105
<charlie-tca> kakemann: now you should click on "also affects project" and put the url to the evolution upstream bug in
<kakemann> thanks, will do
<charlie-tca> That will tie it to the ubuntu bug, and it should update automatically.
<charlie-tca> Then you request a bug-control member mark it triaged and let us know what importance you think it should have.
<charlie-tca> We use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance to determine importance
<kakemann> I would think this is a low priority bug
<charlie-tca> why?
<kakemann> it only affects ftp links, and only links with username and password where the username contains a special character
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance, "Ones that can be easily worked around" under 'Low' appears to agree with you.
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping. I marked it triaged for you
<kakemann> thanks for your help
<charlie-tca> It might be frustrating, but it is real easy to work around it
<charlie-tca> And thanks a lot for forwarding it upstream. That really helps
<kakemann> okay, I'll go looking for other "easy" bugs to work at :)
<charlie-tca> great!
<taxman> charlie-tca: should bugs usually be filed upstream too?
<charlie-tca> Many of them should. If upstream maintains the source and Ubuntu does not modify it, the bug should go upstream, too.
<taxman> ok, so the one I referenced in gnome-terminal, Ubuntu doesn't modify that, right?
<charlie-tca> what number?
<taxman> oh sorry, the link is above, but it's 381429
<charlie-tca> Okay. I think it should be forwarded to Gnome-Bugzilla, but I don't know if it is a translation bug instead of a terminal bug?
<charlie-tca> To be safe, you could upstream it, and they will mark it invalid if needed.
<charlie-tca> I also tagged it regression-potential, since if it did work before, it is a regression and will get high priority
<taxman> it's definitely not a translation bug since it's a bug in how it handles text pasted into the terminal. It's just not rendered correctly
<taxman> but thanks very much for looking at it
<taxman> I guess I'll file upstream, then connect it and see how it goes
<charlie-tca> Okay, then it should go upstream. Thanks for helping with it
<taxman> ahh good idea on regression-potential too
<taxman> man I wish I wasn't such a dope with bugs so I could help more
<charlie-tca> Took me 3 years to learn
<charlie-tca> I'm a little slow sometimes
<micahg1> taxman: don't be afraid to ask questions
<micahg1> that's how we all learn
<taxman> I'll try more. I think I filed this one correctly since it wasn't hard to tell what app/package to file it against
<xteejx> How do you see who the developers are for a specific package, the one I want to know is mdadm, there are quite a few bugs that have regressed into Jaunty, and probably Karmic with RAID/md devices, and there doesn't seem to be anyone bothering with it
<bencrisford> It will be in the source
<bencrisford> in the changelog, you can see who's done what
<bencrisford> and various other files say who the maintainer is etc
<bencrisford> i cant remember all the details
<bencrisford> let me consult my pocket packaging guide xteejx :D
<xteejx> I know, I was kinda hoping maybe they would be here somewhere lol
<xteejx> cheers ben
<xteejx> it's just gonna be quite a problem for the server installs...
<xteejx> everyone seems focussed on desktop
<bencrisford> hmm, to get the source its:
<bencrisford> sudo apt-get source mdadm
<bencrisford> thats the package right?
<xteejx> it is, but i already know that ben ;)
<xteejx> I was trying to find their LP
<bencrisford> i thought you would :P, im just running through it for my benefit
<xteejx> maybe just give them a nudge or something
<bencrisford> git://git.debian.org/git/pkg-mdadm/mdadm
<xteejx> !search mdadm
<ubot4> None found
<xteejx> !info mdadm
<ubot4> xteejx: mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 231 kB, installed size 660 kB
<xteejx> ubotu is very helpful
<bencrisford> xteejx: This might be useful if you havent already found it: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm
<xteejx> just been on there hehe
<bencrisford> oh
<bencrisford> ill check out the motu channel and look for the scott bloke
<xteejx> if you find him give him a little kick hehe
<xteejx> omg chicken biryani 1 pound!
<bencrisford> xteejx: I found that kirkland fella
<bencrisford> the scott dude doesnt seem to be around
<bencrisford> his nick is Keybuk though
<xteejx> ahh ok
<xteejx> well i'll leave a message on the bug report, confirm it and medium it
<xteejx> actually triaged, theres enough info
<bencrisford> lol stop making me jealous with the triaged thingy :P
<bencrisford> im not in bc yet :P
<xteejx> You should be soon i **think**
<xteejx> you only get 3 months at a time you realise?
<bencrisford> meh
<bencrisford> i applied 3 weeks ago, i hope that doesnt count on my 3 months :S
<xteejx> nahh it doesnt
<bencrisford> in fact i applied probably several months ago
<bencrisford> sent my application 3 weeks ago
<bencrisford> bdmurray: Don't suppose you're around? :)
<xteejx> doubtful, he's probably in bed
<bencrisford> at this hour!
<bencrisford> :P
<xteejx> 11:43PM
<bencrisford> i would if i was at the UDS
<bencrisford> but that wont happen until 15.10 or so probably :P
<bencrisford> (yep, i worked it out :P)
<xteejx> there is schedule somewhere on the wiki
<bencrisford> for the karmic one?
<bencrisford> or for all of em
<bencrisford> whats on the schedule?
<xteejx> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-karmic/
<bencrisford> oh, yeah ive read that
<bencrisford> ive been downloading live streams
<bencrisford> listening in on the sessions
<bencrisford> and taking part via gobby, and IRC
<bencrisford> so im there in spirit :P
<xteejx> where are the videos?
<bencrisford> not sure :S
<bencrisford> the videotaped sessions will be released after
<bencrisford> when they've been edited
<bencrisford> etc
<bencrisford> the unofficial ones taken by attendees are somewhere
<kklimonda> bug 381371 - any ideas what's going on? looks like python-central is trying to compile modules and somehow fails (permission denied..)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381371 in python-numeric "package python-numeric 24.2-9ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381371
<xteejx> i dont even know where the jaunty ones were put...... lol
<bencrisford> kklimonada: Hmf, if its all in that terminal log
<bencrisford> its gonna take a lifetime to read...
<bencrisford> and i dunno why its uploaded in an archive :/
<kklimonda> bencrisford: scroll to the bottom
<kklimonda> bencrisford: apport does it this way - if log is (relatively) big it is compressed
<bencrisford> ok
<bencrisford> well, first thing i think we should put the actual error from the log in the description
<xteejx> someones getting good..... ;)
<kklimonda> yeah
<bencrisford> ?
<xteejx> also get the few lines before it, an error log except is no good without knowing what context its it
<xteejx> *in
<kklimonda> bencrisford: I'm working on that - but I wanted opinion about it - for example does it look like a python-central book
<bencrisford> Why not have a chat to the python peps
<bencrisford> i dont know what their channel is
<bencrisford> kklimonada: I updated the description a little at the top, making it clear hes using amd64
<xteejx> #python is for python lol
<bencrisford> no sh*t! :P
<xteejx> !conduct
<ubot4> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<xteejx> haha
<bencrisford> kklimonada: Crap, sorry!  I was updating after you and because im using edge I guess it deleted what you added
<bencrisford> im really sorry
<xteejx> omfg anyone watching FIVER in the UK? haha
<bencrisford> nope
<bencrisford> whats on?
<xteejx> best not ben....
<bencrisford> I thought you would be watching question time?
<bencrisford> had you down as that sorta bloke :P
<xteejx> nahhhh not me
<bencrisford> :P
<bencrisford> im kidding, but it was pretty good last week
 * bencrisford has a politics forum
<bencrisford> www.havingsomefun.net
<xteejx> oh yes....politics..............
 * xteejx yawns
<bencrisford> :P
<xteejx> !cohoba
<ubot4> Factoid 'cohoba' not found
<xteejx> !search cohoba
<ubot4> None found
<xteejx> thank god
<bencrisford> kklimonada: I'm seriously sorry :(, please re-update it :/
<bencrisford> !whats on FIVER?
<ubot4> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bencrisford> :(
<xteejx> you really don't want to know, and i'm going off subject now, best quieten down hehe
 * xteejx is not available for PM
<xteejx> dont worry honestly
<xteejx> anyway im off guys cya all tomorrow
<kklimonda_> damn, my internet connection is doing some weird things..
<bencrisford> did you get my messaged
<bencrisford> launchpad deleted your update to the description
<bencrisford> because i updated at same time :(
<bencrisford> sorry!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-29
<kakemann> Hi, can anyone take a look at bug 380161 ? I have been able to confirm it, do I need to gather any more information, or should I take it upstream?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380161 in audacious "audacious won't 'display track information'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380161
<bencrisford> kakemann: Ill take a look ;)
<kakemann> thanks
<bencrisford> kakemann: All the important stuff is there
<bencrisford> its a pretty neat bug report as far as i can see
<bencrisford> hmm
<kakemann> ok, I'll try to post it, and they will probably ask it they need more info
<bencrisford> yeah
<bencrisford> its a bit dodgy what with it only happening when you hit X
<bencrisford> but it should work anyway
<bencrisford> especially if the close button isnt that prominent
<bencrisford> but its worth asking him if he gets the problem when he hits "Close Window" kakemann
<kakemann> ok, I'll do that
<bencrisford> ok ^^
<hggdh> kakemann, please, after filing a bug upstream, update the bug on the "also affects" with the upstream bug #
<kakemann> will do :)
<hggdh> thank you :-)
<hggdh> kakemann, BTW -- when you open an upstream bug, please add to it the link to our bug, so that upstream can look at it (if they feel the need, of course)
<kakemann> hmmmm, I tried to add the link to the bug, but I get an error saying lauchpad does not recognize the tracker
<hggdh> and, again, THANK YOU for helping
<hggdh> you should have an option to add the URL
<kakemann> here is the link : http://redmine.atheme.org/issues/show/103
<kakemann> I get an error when I try to add it:
<kakemann> Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL.
<hggdh> weird. kakemann, can you give me the upstream bug link? I will try it here
<kakemann> here is the link : http://redmine.atheme.org/issues/show/103
<hggdh> duh
<hggdh> really, really getting tired
<kakemann> hehe
<hggdh> yeah, seems LP is slightly lost
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> heh. kakemann, redmine is deprecated...
<hggdh> you should file the bug on http://jira.atheme.org/
<hggdh> but, still, LP is wrong
<hggdh> OTH, jira seems to be empty
<hggdh> oy vey...
<kakemann> yeah, I look in jira, but I did'nt see any bugs, so i figured they had'nt moved yet
<hggdh> ah well. Do it, right now, by selecting "I just want to register...", and add the bug link as a comment
<hggdh> or you want me to do that?
<kakemann> in LP?
<hggdh> yes
<kakemann> ok, done
<hggdh> kakemann, thank you for your help
<hggdh> darn! still to be looked at is LP...
<kakemann> thanks for your help
<Pfiffer> Could someone mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/381416 as wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381416 in notify-osd "Jaunty's notify-osd should have a close button" [Undecided,New]
<kakemann> hggdh: how do I mark this bug as triaged?
<Ampelbein> Pfiffer: done
<Pfiffer> Ampelbein: Thanks
<Ampelbein> Pfiffer: you're welcome, thanks for helping out.
<kklimonda> heh... I couldn't connect for 2 hours..
<kakemann> should bug 379942 and bug 381105 be considered duplicates since they both invove breaking of urls containing special characters even though one is for ftp links and one is for http links?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379942 in evolution "special characters ends http link in evolution" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379942
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381105 in evolution "Handling of ftp links containing username and password" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381105
<kklimonda> hggdh: are you online?
<kklimonda> or anyone from bug control?
<kklimonda> i need somebody to check bug 381504 and see if it contains all data for apport-retrace to generate backtrace..
<ubot4> kklimonda: Bug 381504 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/381504 is private
<hggdh> kklimonda, I am here
<hggdh> kklimonda, we will not have access to the bug until apport-retrace ands with it (and subscribe us)
<kklimonda> i see
<hggdh> if it was created via apport, then it should have what it takes
<hggdh> kakemann, I will mark it triaged. You need to be a member of bug-control to do that
<kklimonda> thanks
<hggdh> kakemann, what would you set as Importance there?
<kakemann> I figured something like that since I didnt see the triaged status, thanks :)
<kakemann> sorry, hmm, Low since it's an easy work around, use the close button
<hggdh> kakemann, done, thanks
<kakemann> thanks :)
<hggdh> kakemann, now I will have a look at the Evo bugs you pointed out
<kakemann> ok
<hggdh> yeee. The special character issue with URLs is also present on LP ;-)
<kakemann> hehe
<kakemann> it handles the "_" but not the "ø"
<kklimonda> hggdh: what do you think about bug 381490 - it's triaged as debian has already bug report ready but I wonder about severity..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381490 in xdg-user-dirs "xdg-user-dirs has no man pages; URL in README is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381490
<kklimonda> without manpages and with broken link to documentation it's hard to tell how to use those programs..
<kklimonda> xdg-user-dirs-update has at least some --help but xdg-user-dir --help prints out: "-help_DIR:-/home/kklimonda" ;)
<kklimonda> is it Low Importance neverthkess?
<kklimonda> nevertheless
<hggdh> I would say so, kklimonda
<hggdh> it is not a critical issue
<hggdh> kakemann, I have to walk the dogs now, will be back in 1 hour
<bcurtiswx> hddgh is one busy individual
<kakemann> then I will be asleep i hope, it's 02.21 AM her now :D
<kklimonda> hggdh: it also isn't enough for Medium as a user can use internet to find documentation?
<kakemann> hggdh: I can ask in the upstream bug if they consider it the same problem, or if they want me to open 2 seperate bugs for them
<kklimonda> hggdh: then can you mark it triaged/low ?
<hggdh> kklimonda, I will
<kklimonda> thanks
<hggdh> kakemann, yes, you can (and you will also find me there ;-)
<hggdh> brb
<bcurtiswx> maco: ping
<bcurtiswx> hmm, is it bad that I tried to save my ubuntu wiki page using cntrl+s ?
<bcurtiswx> <facepalm>
<bcurtiswx> anyone know when the American Regional Board meeting.. their wiki is un-informational
<bcurtiswx> meeting is*
<torkiano> Can anyone take a look at bug 379971 ? How can I triage it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379971 in aspell "Turkish is always listed in GTK apps even when not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379971
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: do you have an example app that does this?
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, empathy, as the reporter said
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: yeah so much for my great browsing skills .. sorry lol
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: hmm, yeah if they tested it on Fedora with it not being a problem, it may be with gtkspell or aspell
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: im not sure, is aspell or gtkspell an ubuntu only app ?
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, as far I know, no
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, aspell is a gnu program: http://aspell.net/
<bcurtiswx> hmm, based on the package descriptions on packages.ubuntu.com it seems as if gtkspell checks for the mispelled word and is there to highlight it, while aspell provides the spell check itself
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: i could be wrong, but if im any bit close, then i believe reporting the bug against aspell is the way to go
<bcurtiswx> now for triaging after finding the right package.
<bcurtiswx> there isn't really a way i can think of for aspell other than getting ubuntu version, package version from the reporter
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, Can you set the importance, then?Or Is it necessary more information?
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: you can also report the bug upstream
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: i can set importance.. which do you think it needs?
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, low, maybe?
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: i agree that its low, its more of a cosmetic bug
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: any questions about reporting upstream?
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, yeah, and It's on a non-core application
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: exactly
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: once pushed upstream let me know and I can mark it triaged
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, ok, thank you!
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: you are welcome ... and thank you, pushing bugs upstream is a great thing to do :)
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, done
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: set, thx
<torkiano> bcurtiswx, thank you for your support and your time. Time to go to bed ;) bye!
<bcurtiswx> torkiano: thanks for triaging.. goodnight
<hggdh> kklimonda, still there?
<kklimonda> yeah
<hggdh> OK, so bug 381490 should be medium, correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381490 in xdg-user-dirs "xdg-user-dirs has no man pages; URL in README is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381490
<kklimonda> no, i think we decided it's low
<hggdh> I had proposed low, but you countered that
<hggdh> and I think I agree with you: if no man pages are available, at least the link should be correct
<hggdh> kklimonda, the package is synced or merged from Debian?
<kklimonda> it's merged
<hggdh> ok. then we could even have a local temp patch...
<hggdh> medium, deal?
<kklimonda> ok
<kklimonda> :)
<hggdh> done.
<kklimonda> thanks
<kklimonda> hggdh: you are somehow working on evolution bugs?
<hggdh> kklimonda, whenever I have time, yes
<kklimonda> is bug 381144 a duplicate?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381144 in evolution "evolution crashed segfault in libc-2.9.so" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381144
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> not this
<kklimonda> bug 381144
<hggdh> kakemann, I agree that the evo bugs on URL pretty much point to the same issue
<kklimonda> argh..
 * hggdh waits... :-D
<kklimonda> check out bug 381504 again - it was already retraced by apport
<ubot4> kklimonda: Bug 381504 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/381504 is private
<hggdh> looking
<kklimonda> (it was also public for a while, probably marked private because bug control hadn't checked it and it contains email address)
<hggdh> the reporter marked it public, then backtracked
<kklimonda> also it is similar to bug 359658 so maybe we could assign it to evolution-indicator
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 359658 in evolution-indicator "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359658
<hggdh> let me look at it
<kklimonda> (I think they may be even connected somehow but It's already late and reading stacktraces is like swimming in pool of goo ;))
<hggdh> the stacktraces seem similar (top 3 frames): IA__g_str_equal, org_gnome_mail_new_notify, epl_invoke
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> kklimonda, so now we should check with the reporter if the new evol-indicator has been installed...
<kklimonda> the new evol-indi is only for karmic
<hggdh> ah
<kklimonda> we could ask him to get it from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ted/+archive/bugfix PPA
<kklimonda> Ted has prepared package for Jaunty
<hggdh> K, I will ask the reporter, and mark it as a possible-dup
<kklimonda> thanks
<hggdh> kklimonda, when are you going to join us at -control? ;-)
<kklimonda> hggdh: Soon, asking you guys for help with every bug is getting tiresome :)
<hggdh> heh
<kklimonda> hggdh: not that I don't like working with you, I'll also ask for help - but some bugs are easy to triage :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> OK, I have asked the reporter to test. Let's see what happens now
<YoBoY> hi
<maco> bcurtiswx, it was 2am here when you pinged, now its 3am where you are :P
<Farssi> Hi I found while configuring my server that the default configuration in /etc/host.conf included the line "order hosts,bind" which should be "order hosts bind". Where should I file a bug report for this?
<bencrisford> Farssi: Hmmm...
<bencrisford> Just under Ubuntu I would think
<bencrisford> I could be wrong
<Hobbsee> sarah@pluto:~% dpkg -S /etc/host.conf                                    9:03PM
<Hobbsee> base-files: /etc/host.conf
<Hobbsee> sarah@pluto:~% madison base-files                                        9:03PM
<Hobbsee> base-files |   5ubuntu4 | http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<Hobbsee> base-files |   5ubuntu4 | http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Sources
<Hobbsee> so, base-files, please
<Hobbsee> (as that's what is generating the file)
<bencrisford> !base-files
<ubot4> Factoid 'base-files' not found
<Hobbsee> !info base-files
<ubot4> Hobbsee: base-files (source: base-files): Debian base system miscellaneous files. In component main, is required. Version 5ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 452 kB
<bencrisford> oh, ty :)
<Hobbsee> y/w :)
<bencrisford> Hobbsee: Nice work, but in future you may wanna pastebin that sorta thing
<bencrisford> because alot of copy/pasteing can flood the channel :/
<Hobbsee> i could.
<Hobbsee> however, it's 5 lines, and pastebins are a pain, and it's a quiet channel
<Farssi> Hobbsee: thanks
<bencrisford> Hobbsee: Yeah I guess, but it is good practice :)
<bencrisford_> Anyone know how I  get the user list to show in xchat?
<bcurtiswx> maco: ping again (maybe the times right)
<bencrisford_> Anyone know how to show the user list in xchat?
<G__81> hi hggdh
<YoBoY> hi, one question about support (and LTS ans Kubuntu), i just see kubuntu 8.04 is not marked LTS (i lag i konw) what's the meaning of this for the support time and bug triage process, and how to identify the package who are no more supported ? if someone can point me to the right doc for that :p
<YoBoY> same question about difference between a desktop and a serveur packages...
<asomething> YoBoY: I'm not sure about kubuntu but 8.04 desktop is supported till 2011 and server till 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<YoBoY> asomething: yes i know, but for exemple the 6.06 desktop support is stopping next month, how i identify what is desktop and what is serveur? only the need of X ?
<asomething> hmmm... good point. as we haven't had a LTS reach EOL yet, I'm not sure. this is definitely something that needs to be clarified.
<hggdh> where's G_81? Ah, gone. Ah well.
<chrisccoulson> is it just me or is launchpad completely unusable today?
<kklimonda> yeah
<chrisccoulson> it's just me or launchpad is unusable?
<Pici> Unusable.
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<bencrisford1> chriscoulsen: edge is working fine for me as far as i can tell
<bencrisford1> chrisccoulsen: *
<bencrisford1> chrisccoulson: * ^^
<bencrisford1> bdmurray: ping
<Pici> Wasn't for me a few minutes ago... *checks*
<bencrisford1> :/
<Pici> I'm at 2 and half minutes and it still hasn'
<Pici> t loaded all the images on my user page
<bencrisford1> you using edge.launchpad.net?
<bencrisford1> or just launchpad.net?
<Pici> edge.
<bencrisford1> Hmm :/
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<kklimonda> ohayou
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hey
<YoBoY> olá BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> missed you all
<BUGabundo> busy couple of days!
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> bencrisford1: hey. fixed a couple things on your wiki page
 * BUGabundo ppl should *read* before posting
 * BUGabundo _looks in the mirror_
<kklimonda> *whistles*
<bencrisford1> BUGabundo: Oh?  What did you fix?
<bencrisford1> :)
<BUGabundo> bencrisford1: aren't you subscribed to your own wiki ??
<BUGabundo> lol
 * BUGabundo thinks of trashing it then
<BUGabundo> bencrisford1: see the diff
<bencrisford1> eerrr
 * BUGabundo filing a bzr bug with the longest subject *ever*
<bencrisford1> BUGabundo: what did you change? :P
<BUGabundo> bencrisford1: see the diff
<bencrisford1> i see :)
<bencrisford1> oh thanks (Y)
 * BUGabundo bug subject is so big, LP timedout
<bencrisford1> :P
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: LP is timeouting all the time today..
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> so its not me
<BUGabundo> filed, after 3 page refreshes
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/381736
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381736 in bzr "version is (1, 15, 0), and the maximum is (1, 15, 0)" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it worked fine :D
<kklimonda> and my bzr is older then yours :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: as usual, I'm using beta
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you really have a lot of patience :)
<BUGabundo> had to downgrade to karmic
<BUGabundo> [OT] how many users here have signed their CoC ? https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: I have
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: eheh
<BUGabundo> you need to , to apply for membership
<bencrisford> yeah I know :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: btw, how long have you been contributing to ubuntu before applying for membership?
<BUGabundo> me??
<BUGabundo> since 2007 I guess
<BUGabundo> or even 2006
<kklimonda> nice :)
<BUGabundo> of course not always *as* active as now....
<BUGabundo> but its like wine, time makes it better
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> you ?
<kklimonda> well, I'm active on LP for last few months - it's somehow correlated to taking my meds.. yummy pills.. earlier I was mostly jumping from board to board helping various people. :)
<BUGabundo> ahaahaahahahahahahahahaha
<dupondje> what u need to do if u fixed a bug ?
<dupondje> copy/paste the debdiff to the bugreport or ?
<kklimonda> dupondje: what bug? is it in stable release or in development?
<dupondje> stable
<kklimonda> !sru | dupondje
<ubot4> dupondje: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<kklimonda> you must follow a procedure outlined there
<dupondje> its prolly not important enough to get into stable :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dupondje> its https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/307667
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 307667 in dutch "Spelling checker does nothing because nl_BE spelling is missing or isn't configured by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> so where to put the fix ? ;)
<kklimonda> you can attach debdiff to this report
<BUGabundo> dupondje: that one should be fixed
<BUGabundo> its a minor impact dough
<bencrisford> bdmurray: ping
<BUGabundo> then again so is the fix
<dupondje> debdiff in file form ?
<dupondje> or just c/p ?
<bencrisford> dupondje: Remember to tick the box "This attatchment is a patch"
<kklimonda> dupondje: yes - as an attachment
<dupondje> added :)
<kklimonda> dupondje: also subscribe ubuntu-sru to this bug and
<kklimonda> and.. and.. i forgot what I was going to write..
<dupondje> :p
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: :ppp
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: just replied to a bug on LP with my @ubuntu address
<BUGabundo> and it worked
<BUGabundo> YAY
<kklimonda> :)
<hggdh> finally...
<BUGabundo> hggdh: woot
<BUGabundo> [[]] Carlos
<hggdh> [[]]
<hggdh> or {[]...[]}
<dupondje> its time to kill the bugs :P
<kklimonda> hmm.. are there any plans to keep apport enabled for KK? I was thinking maybe create a black list of source packages that are excluded from reporting (for example firefox)..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: mine already is
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hi BUGabundo
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you use development version
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I was thinking about keeping it enabled after release..
<dupondje> incoming = ~<your_launchpad_id>/<ppa_name>/ubuntu/ for https://launchpad.net/~dupondje/+archive/ppa = ~dupondje/dupondje/ubuntu ?
<kklimonda> I know, devs says that most crashes are hammered during testing..
<maxb> No, ~dupondje/ppa/ubuntu
<dupondje> mmm k :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ahhh
<BUGabundo> there was some discusiong about that already
<dupondje> it takes some time before it gets shown in the ppa ? :)
<BUGabundo> pitti is against it
<kklimonda> dupondje: a while
<BUGabundo> but feel free to raise it again
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: what are pros and cons?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: no idea
<BUGabundo> lousy memory, remember?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: Can I read about it somewhere?
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> sorry, i forgot (sic) ;)
<BUGabundo> google it or manually search the ML
<BUGabundo> -devel or -devel-discuss
<BUGabundo> not sure
<kklimonda> ach, I've found it
<kklimonda> "The problem is mainly that we do not want to create the false assumption that the current small team could handle all incoming crash reports from millions of users of stable release"
<BUGabundo> woo that was fast
<BUGabundo> its true
<kklimonda> I got lucky
<BUGabundo> poor bug squad
<dupondje> kklimonda:  we talk about minuts/hours ? :)
<kklimonda> dupondje: minutes
<taxman> Hi, I linked an external project in my launchpad bug (Bug #381429), but upstream changed it to a related project. I Don't see how to change the also affects in launchpad, or how to delete it and add another. Is there a way?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381429 in vte "gnome-terminal doesn't handle Unicode complex text rendering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381429
<taxman> sorry to bug, just trying to learn this stuff so I can be useful some day
<bencrisford> taxman: I'll take a look ;)
<taxman> tx muchly
<bencrisford> Underneath the info bar at the top
<bencrisford> where it has status, importance etc
<bencrisford> it should say also effects?
<taxman> yes, but when I click the arrow to pull it down, it doesn't give me a way to change it for the external prject line (the first one)
<bencrisford> You want to remove the gnome-terminal listing?
<taxman> yes and change it to vte with the same bug number, since that's what upstream changed it to
<bencrisford> well they are both on the same bug report
<bencrisford> but if you change the gnome-terminal line to invalid
<bencrisford> and the other kept the same
<bencrisford> it will mark the gnome-terminal "bit of it" invalid
<taxman> but then there will be no link to upstream unless I file a new one to vte, right?
<bencrisford> well vte is in that report, hang on let me just check something
<bencrisford> !vte
<ubot4> Factoid 'vte' not found
<bencrisford> !info vte
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package vte does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford> That IS odd :/
<bencrisford> you are running jaunty right taxman?
<taxman> yeah in ubuntu it's libvte9 and libvte-  a couple things.  Yes
<kklimonda> !info libvte9
<ubot4> kklimonda: libvte9 (source: vte): Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.20.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 585 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<kklimonda> yeah, !info doesn't work for source packages
<bencrisford> oh
<bencrisford> woops
<bencrisford> me and ubot4 are only just getting to know each other
<taxman> ok, well as long as there isn't a way to change the description of the upstream link that I was missing. It would be a nice feature though
<taxman> perhaps I should find where to file a launchpad feature request
<bencrisford> drift over to #launchpad :)
<bencrisford> they'll know
<kklimonda> taxman: maybe it will get updated later? bugwatches tend to lag behind.
<kklimonda> oh, it was changes 2 days ago
<taxman> bencrisford: I'll try that
<bencrisford> :)
<taxman> thanks guys
<taxman> or gals :)
<taxman> uh well at most singular if both, you get the idea :)
<bencrisford> taxman: :P np
<bencrisford> :S Its my membership meeting next week kklimonada
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: already?
<BUGabundo> lucky
<bencrisford> I know :)
<BUGabundo> mine took 2 months to get on calendar
<bencrisford> i applied on the 17th
<bencrisford> in fact i dont know if im on a calendar of such?
<bencrisford> i put my name in the table?  is that not it
<bencrisford> :S
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: What calendar?
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> just wanted to say, until it got a date for the meeting
<bencrisford> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<bencrisford> it says first tuesday of every month
<bencrisford> will i not be in that meeting? =S
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: it wasn't like that when I applied
<kklimonda> bencrisford: There are a lot of candidates on this list, it may be that your application will be delayed (I know that MOTU council does it if they can't proceed all applications in under an hour)
<BUGabundo> plus some times there's no quorum
<bencrisford> ok :/
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: that happened to me
<bencrisford> but apparently its not long considering each applicant
<BUGabundo> I was the 5th and it lasted over 2h
<BUGabundo> so I got reshudled
<BUGabundo> that's why my application took so long
<BUGabundo> that, I missing one of the meeting
<bencrisford> oh
<bencrisford> thats not good then
<bencrisford> because i can only stay an hour :S
<bencrisford> im 6th :/
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: then be prepared to wait a while
 * kklimonda sighs..
<kklimonda> I think it's time to start working on my wiki page..
<kklimonda> I'd like to get universe contributor before KK is released..
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/68020
<BUGabundo> "Could I just ask what Alcohol1120% is and how do I uninstall it??"
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<bencrisford> i thought universe contributor was replaced with revu uploaders?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 68020 in azureus "Azureus crashes just after startup (attempt to show sliding notification window) (dup-of: 57875)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 57875 in azureus "Azureus hangs or crashes showing splash screen at start" [High,Fix released]
<kklimonda> bencrisford: nope - it's still here
<bencrisford> oh
 * bencrisford wants that too i guess
<kklimonda> well, it's called "Ubuntu Contributing Developer"
<bencrisford> yah
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-30
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: ping
<BUGabundo> hey cwillu
<chrisccoulson> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: about the syslinux merge
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind taking a look at that, but i've got some other stuff i need to do first
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> I'm just curious why a package that is used so much
<BUGabundo> doesn't get the attention it deservs
<BUGabundo> nixternal: ping
<chrisccoulson> not sure really. perhaps if it doesn't get that much attention, it should be in universe
<chrisccoulson> (it might be already - I havent checked)
<BUGabundo>         500 http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt karmic/main Packages
<BUGabundo> its in MAIN
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 2:3.63+dfsg-2ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> with version 3.80 on debian and 3.81 upstream
<chrisccoulson> i noticed it get some patches backported to hardy from intrepid this year, but other than that, there's been no other uploads since 15/7/2008
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok, it's used for the installer
<BUGabundo> and wubi and usbcreator etc
<Pfiffer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tsclient/+bug/381795 Somebody muight want to look over this bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381795 in tsclient "tsclient should be upgraded to 2.0.1" [Undecided,New]
<Pfiffer> Maybe mark it as wishlist
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/381803
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381803 in kdepim "deleting thread takes you to next mail by date, not unread" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> and upstream at http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194612
<ubot4> KDE bug 194612 in general "deleting thread takes you to next mail by date, not unread" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<askand> Since installing Jaunty the applications is segfaulting like never before, I have >10 different apps segfaulting for me every hour. I was thinking it was a fauly memorymodule and ran the memorytest for 24 hours without errors.
<askand> What could possibly have happened to cause this, I find it hard to believe that all these apps suddenly have become extremly crashy since Intrepid.
<bencrisford> askand: Did you install or upgrade?
<askand> bencrisford: It was a clean install
<bencrisford> Hmm
<askand> Im thinking it may perhaps be the new version of the compiler that compiles the packages has changed in a way that does not play nice with my hardware
<askand> Might that be possible?
<bencrisford> I guess it is
<bencrisford> have you reported this yet?
<askand> I have reported every segfault (not firefox due to bug  314212 ) but I have not reported it as "I have lots of segfaulting"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 314212 in python-apt "Apport unable to report crash -  urlopen error timed out" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<askand> is this trace good for anything http://pastebin.com/m57723c9b ?
<smeg0l> hi
<bencrisford1> hi
<smeg0l> i'm running karmic koala 9.10 alpha 1 and have subscriep to bugs squad but am very confused don't know where to start ?
<xteejx> Good afternoon guys
<smeg0l> any help would be much apriciated
<xteejx> What's the problem smeg0l?
<smeg0l> i'm running karmic koala 9.10 alpha 1 and have subscriep to bugs squad but am very confused don't know where to start ?
<smeg0l> xteejx, pm ?
<xteejx> smeg0l: I would suggest starting here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage and taking notes, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures will give details of how to triage and debug the most common problems.
<smeg0l> thx xteejx have bookmarked them
<xteejx> No problem. If you ever need a push in the right direction there are usually people on here that will help guide you on what to to next :)
<smeg0l> good
<bencrisford1> afternoon xteejx
<xteejx> hey hey, ben :)
<xteejx> Question, IS anyone allowed to go to the UDS?
<bencrisford1> xteejx: Yeah I think so
<bencrisford1> you have to say you're going beforehand
<bencrisford1> and you can apply for sponsorship
<xteejx> of course
<bencrisford1> and if you get it then canonical pay for plane and accomidation
<xteejx> bencrisford1, Just wondered, if they're doing one in the UK I might go
<bencrisford1> yeah me too
<bencrisford1> well
<bencrisford1> maybe in a few years :P
<bencrisford1> but its not likely unless we really push for it
<bencrisford1> because canonical is uk based and they like to travel
<bencrisford1> so i hear
<xteejx> yeah i suppose so, doubt i'd get to go though, no way in hell they' pay for little old me lol
<bencrisford1> lol, but if it was uk it would be affordable
<xteejx> very true
<bencrisford1> just dont stay in the hotel, stay in some crapy b+b
<bencrisford1> ::P
<xteejx> i would be, £20 a night lol
<bencrisford1> yeah lol
<bencrisford1> if it was london i could stay with family in the suburbs, take the tube in each morning
<xteejx> Doing it at the o2 arena would be quite good if they could...
<bencrisford1> i doubt it :P
<bencrisford1> its in conference centers
<bencrisford1> i think linuxworld london is in the excel center
<dupondje> building audacious :D:D
<xteejx> isle of dogs? that would be easy to get to even from kent
<Hobbsee> xteejx: sure.  You can register yourself on launchpad for it, and htey'll print you a name badge.
<xteejx> Hobbsee, even if I don't turn up?
<Hobbsee> xteejx: well, it's advised that you turn up if you say you're going to ;)
<xteejx> lol :)
<bencrisford1> or face the wrath of sabdfl!
<xteejx> heh
<xteejx> can't believe i'm watching britain's got no talent.... brb
<Hobbsee> more like claire, but yes
<bencrisford1> Hobbsee: Yeah :P
<xteejx> bencrisford1, Do you know if they've put videos of UDS yet?
<bencrisford1> errrr *scratches butt* ill see if i can find out
<bencrisford1> xteejx: I cant find them
<bencrisford1> they need to be edited i guess
<xteejx> me neither :(
<xteejx> dont the live streams get recorded then?
<bencrisford1> dont think so
<bencrisford1> not sure
<xteejx> bit of a shame, would be good to feel like we're actually there, I know its too late to propose anything now, but it'd still be good to see how it all went....
<bencrisford1> yeah
<bencrisford1> next year itll be US
<bencrisford1> november*
<Hobbsee> xteejx: they had icecasts for everything but the plenaries, you know
<Hobbsee> so you could listen in
<bencrisford1> then next may it'll be somewhere europe
<bencrisford1> Hobbsee: I know, I did :)
<Hobbsee> bencrisford1: :)
<xteejx> Hobbsee, I did for a bit
<bencrisford1> Hobbsee: Can you help me with a bit of packaging please?
<mib_gvdksqjw> i have a question.	how can i have root access in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> bencrisford1: maybe, what are you after?
<mib_gvdksqjw> please help me
 * Hobbsee is doing an assignment here in the background
<mib_gvdksqjw> please
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubot4> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bencrisford1> in terminal mib_gvdksqjw type "sudo <command>"
<bencrisford1> or "sudo su"
<bencrisford1> to get root access
<bencrisford1> (sans quotes)
<bencrisford1> Hobbsee: Its just the people on #ubuntu-motu are getting a bit fed up with my repetitive questions :P
<bencrisford1> I have fixed a bug in documentation, they are saying to upload it to my PPA and make a merge proposal
<bencrisford1> But I don't know what to upload
<mib_gvdksqjw> thanks alot from all
<Hobbsee> then pass.  I've not done that stuff.
<Hobbsee> upload the source.changes file
 * Hobbsee *can* help with that bit
<bencrisford1> well i want to just upload the .diff as a patch
<Hobbsee> and then get it to build in a ppa?
<Hobbsee> you can attach the patch to the bug, if you prefer
<bencrisford1> i do prefer
<bencrisford1> but they say itll be better in my ppa
<bencrisford1> :(
 * Hobbsee isn't sure what the latest sponsoring wishes are
<Hobbsee> what package is it for?
<bencrisford1> edubuntu-docs
<bencrisford1> so if i uploaded it id have to subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<bencrisford1> i know that much :)
<Hobbsee> edubuntu-docs...i'd guess that's maintained in bzr...
<bencrisford1> it is
<bencrisford1> i done a bzr diff
<bencrisford1> the diff should be right
<bencrisford1> but the rest is wrongs
<Hobbsee> i'm not overly familiar with bzr, but if you've pushed your branch, can't you just request the merge proposal, without the ppa route?
<bencrisford1> dunno
<Hobbsee> that's the way I understand bzr to work
<Hobbsee> but, again, I don't use bzr much at all, and don't do merge proposals and all that fancy stuff with it
<bencrisford1> i dont have commit access
<bencrisford1> so i cant push
<Hobbsee> you can push to your own branch.
<bencrisford1> i dont have a branch
<Hobbsee> make one
<bencrisford1> :/  but isnt a ppa effectively a branch anyway?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> !bzr
<ubot4> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<Hobbsee> er, not thatlink.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr is very helpful on undersatnding bzr
<bencrisford1> i understand it i have the playbook
<bencrisford1> but effectively a ppa is very similar
<bencrisford1> not in the way it works
<bencrisford1> but what it does :/
<bencrisford1> so am i allowed to just register a branch?
 * xteejx wonders if Ubuntu can integrate everyone on Facebook...
<bencrisford1> ahh, facebook :)
<xteejx> I did make a Ubuntu Bugs group lol
<Hobbsee> bencrisford1: afaik, yes.  You can make whatever branches you like under your own name, or projects that you have commit access to
<bencrisford1> brb
<Hobbsee> but, again, bzr is not my area of expertise, and i may be giving out out of date information
<bencrisford1> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=88568611005 -- anyone here with facebook -- JOIN THAT! :D
<xteejx> hehe
<bencrisford1> send a mail on the mailing list bout it xteejx ;)
<xteejx> ahh i'll leave that to you haha
<bencrisford1> :P
<bencrisford1> bug control should get officer rank on the group AND i should because im special
<bencrisford1> bdmurray: ping
<xteejx> pong
<xteejx> bdmurray, Brian are you about?
<dupondje> is there a help channel for people that want to create packages ? ;)
<bencrisford1> #ubuntu-motu
<xteejx> #ubuntu-motu ??
<bencrisford1> yup
<xteejx> oi sod off you troublemaker i said it first :) hehe
<dupondje> they seem all asleep :P
<xteejx> like here then
<bencrisford1> dupondje: Whats your problem?
<bencrisford1> as in with packaging
<xteejx> if its just a guide you need there are a few on the wiki
<bencrisford1> dupondje: I might be able to help :)
<bencrisford1> i doubt it, but i might
<dupondje> i'm trying to make a package of audacious :)
<dupondje> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libSAD.so.2 needed by debian/audacious/usr/bin/audacious2 (its RPATH is '/usr/lib').
<dupondje> but i get this on debuild
<bencrisford1> hang on
<bencrisford1> start from the beginning
<bencrisford1> so you're practicing packaging
<bencrisford1> with audacious?
<dupondje> yep :)
<bencrisford1> ok
<bencrisford1> so you do debuild -S?
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<bencrisford1> ullo
<dupondje> bencrisford1:  no, just debuild ...
<bencrisford1> try debuild -S
<bencrisford1> i doubt itll make a difference
<bencrisford1> but i normally use it
<bencrisford1> it makes a signed package
<dupondje> but it doesn't make a .deb ?
<bencrisford1> yes
<bencrisford1> but your gpg key will sign it
<bencrisford1> but im no expert at all
<bencrisford1> you might even know more than me
<bencrisford1> try asking on #ubuntu-motu again, or maybe even #ubuntu-devel
<bencrisford1> although i dont THINK audacious is main, it might still be worth asking them
<dupondje> héhé thx anyway
<bencrisford1> :)
<bencrisford1> brb
<BUGabundo> bencrisford1:         500 http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt karmic/universe Packages
<BUGabundo> its in Universe
<bencrisford1> oh, i didnt think it was main (as i said) but still, if the motu channel is quiet, he might get an answer there BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> I know bencrisford1
<bencrisford1> :)
<BUGabundo> then again it's the weekend *after* UDS
<BUGabundo> so don't expect much action
<bencrisford1> nah i guess
<bencrisford1> im off out for a while ;)
<xteejx> hey guys
<xteejx> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hye xteejx
<BUGabundo> xteejx: I fixed your sig on your +1 for bencrisford1 wiki page
<xteejx> BUGabundo, thanks :)
<BUGabundo> what do you do when someone closes the bug, without being the one in charge or the OP of a bug ? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/322115
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 322115 in pulseaudio "my HDA almost mutes if I set volume to 50%" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> oh never mind
<BUGabundo> he is the OP?
<BUGabundo> s/?/!/
<xteejx> !info ldap
<ubot4> xteejx: Package ldap does not exist in jaunty
<xteejx> !info libnss-ldap
<ubot4> xteejx: libnss-ldap (source: libnss-ldap): NSS module for using LDAP as a naming service. In component main, is extra. Version 261-2.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 71 kB, installed size 252 kB
 * bencrisford1 made his first patch :)
<bencrisford1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27298353/edubuntu-docs_9.04.1ubuntu2.diff
<xteejx> woot woot
<bencrisford1> :P :)
<xteejx> Can someone have a look at bug 380643 please? Is this right, and also how can I do this on a production system??
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380643 in brasero "files with % in name within folder fail to burn" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380643
<bencrisford1> ill take a peep
<bencrisford1> peek*
<xteejx> cheers ben :)#
<bencrisford1> hes using mint!
<xteejx> I know, but its a problem in Jaunty as well, I reproduced it
<bencrisford1> oh
<bencrisford1> xteejx: I wouldnt mark as medium
<bencrisford1> it can easily be worked around
<xteejx> but that guy has like 10 karma, and not a member of any group, is he talking rubbish or is that what to do?
<xteejx> Yeah, hence Low ;)
<xteejx> Well it's Low-Medium
<xteejx> moderate severity on core application
<xteejx> lol i had already set it as low and then set it to medium again what a div i am lol
<xteejx> bencrisford1: Do you get what he means about genisoimage and mkiso?
<BUGabundo> medium without any subs to it ??
<xteejx> BUGabundo, it's Low, I forgot I already set it as Low lol
<xteejx> 1st acciedental mistake, it'll be the last
<bencrisford1> xteejx: Dont judge him by karma
<bencrisford1> the poor sod prolly registered just to report that bug
<bencrisford1> i think he deserves credit for that IMO
<xteejx> hmm
<bencrisford1> you cant judge people cos they dont contribute to ubuntu
<bencrisford1> most people dont even have time
<xteejx> I meant Schily...he seems invloved with brasero, but I haven't a clue how to do what he's asking on a stable production system (i.e. mine)
<BUGabundo> and bencrisford1 don't ditch a user just because he uses mint
<bencrisford1> BUGabundo: I wasnt ditching him :)
<bencrisford1> i was just a little surprised
<xteejx> mint is very closely related to Ubuntu anyway :)
<bencrisford1> yeah, i just found that out i guess :)
<bencrisford1> i wasnt ditching him, i was just a lil confused
<xteejx> hehe its cool, no worries, linux only ;)
<xteejx> any ideas guys?
<bencrisford1> no, i gotta write a 1000 word essay by monday
<bencrisford1> :(
<xteejx> ps, bencrisford1, I had to "ditch" someone a couple of months ago that reported a bug about XP...... lol
<xteejx> best get moving then lol
<dupondje> damn flash support is really crappy crappy :
<dupondje> :(
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: pong :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hey. I dint get a reply from you on identica
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: gwibber has crushed :)
<kklimonda> crashed*.
<kklimonda> sigh
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> restart it
<kklimonda> I just did
<BUGabundo> PVT kklimonda
 * bencrisford1 doesnt want to write an essay :(
 * xteejx is bored
<bencrisford1> wanna write me an essay? :D
<xteejx> on what?
<bencrisford1> hehe 1000 word short story
<xteejx> ermm i think i'll pass ;)
<bencrisford1> you said you were bored
<bencrisford1> i was just trying to help..
<xteejx> not THAT bored lol
<bencrisford1> haha
<xteejx> been there done that, 25 now, rather not go back to doing essays lol
<bencrisford1> :P fair enough
<bencrisford1> time for my 5-a-day i think
<xteejx> grapes, blueberries, apples, pears and oranges?
<xteejx> lol
<bencrisford1> xteejx: I meant 5-a-day bugs
<bencrisford1> hmm
<bencrisford1> !info 5-a-day
<ubot4> bencrisford1: Package 5-a-day does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford1> darrn
<xteejx> !search 5aday
<ubot4> Found: 5aday@5-a-day
<xteejx> !5aday
<ubot4> 5-a-day is a community event where each person will take 5 bugs a day and work on them. Everyone is invited to help no matter your abilities! More information available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<bencrisford1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<xteejx> ;)
<xteejx> ps i know what you meant hehe
<bencrisford1> :P oh
<xteejx> 1,466 people in #ubuntu omg
<BUGabundo> sheeee
<BUGabundo> its almost as bad as in ReleaseParty day
<BUGabundo> 4K there
<BUGabundo> and over 2k on #ubuntu-release-party
<BUGabundo> all those dead bunnies
<xteejx> lol i noticed!
<bencrisford1> hmm, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/381901 , dunno whether to make it a gnome bug or not
<bencrisford1> thoughts?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381901 in ubuntu "No desktop after login, after fresh install of 9.04" [Undecided,New]
<bencrisford1> it might just be a boot issue
<xteejx> has LP been updated??
<xteejx> bencrisford1, I would say X autoconfiguration, but if he can see the GDM login screen, I doubt it
<xteejx> drivers or GNOME I would guess....
<BUGabundo> I would go with X or GDM
<BUGabundo> you gonna need the .sessionerrors
<xteejx> bencrisford1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<smeg0l> wxcam keeps freezing
<BUGabundo> smeg0l: support is on #ubuntu
<smeg0l> yeah but i think i'ts a bug in karmic
<BUGabundo> smeg0l: #ubuntu-bugs is not for support but for bug triaging. Thank you for your input.
<BUGabundo> smeg0l: all please take a look at launchpad for known bugs or open a new one with $ ubuntu-bug wxcam
<smeg0l> sry i'm new to this stuff
<BUGabundo> smeg0l: for Karmic support please visit #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> smeg0l: no need to be sorry
<smeg0l> okay thx BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> smeg0l: np
<BUGabundo> good luck
<xteejx> If a window is resizing incorrectly when a new tab is opened, specifically in gvim, does it make any sense in getting a gdb backtrace for it?
<BUGabundo> no
<xteejx> There are no set procedures for this on the wiki, what should I do? bug 137854
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 137854 in vim "vim-gnome window does not resize correctly when opening the 1st tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137854
<xteejx> Cannot reproduce in Jaunty btw
<BUGabundo> I would upstream it
<BUGabundo> and let upstream triagers handled it
<BUGabundo> ccing LP for changes
<xteejx> setting bugwatch you mean?
<BUGabundo> yep
<xteejx> having trouble finding a bugtracker for vim...
<BUGabundo> isn't it GNOME?
<BUGabundo> plus when I clink on the upstream bug on LP
<BUGabundo> it should tell you what BTS it is
<xteejx> ahh ok ill have a look :)
<xteejx> nope, still can't find it :(
<xteejx> according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport there is no upstream bugtracker, will mail the developers
<BUGabundo> okay
<xteejx> Which version of Ubuntu has the 2.6.27.11 kernel?
<xteejx> !hardy
<ubot4> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<xteejx> hmmm i dunno
<BUGabundo> xteejx: check Linux source on LP
<xteejx> ahh ok
<kklimonda> linux | 2.6.27-11.31 | intrepid-security
<kklimonda> and linux | 2.6.27.11.14 | intrepid-security/restricted | amd64, i386
<kklimonda> xteejx: ^^
<xteejx> I've just had a look at LP, it says 2.6.27-14.33 for main/updates
<xteejx> so he's behind a few versions, correct
<xteejx> ?
<kklimonda> looks like it
<xteejx> Looks like I'll be incompleting it then and get the guy to check all updates before i report it upstream :)
<BUGabundo> xteejx: good idea
<xteejx> :)
<xteejx> Thanks for that help guys, completely forgot I could use LP for the versions hehe
<hggdh> jcastro, ping
<BUGabundo> hey gnomefreak hggdh
<gnomefreak> hi BUGabundo
<hggdh> hi BUGabundo
<xteejx> hi hggdh
<hggdh> hi xteejx
<bencrisford> bdmurray: Ping?
<xteejx> Doubt he's around I was going to say about the Fbook group lol
<bencrisford> in bug 381901, would this command put the xsession-errors on his usb:
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381901 in ubuntu "No desktop after login, after fresh install of 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381901
<bencrisford> sudo cp ~/.xsession-errors /media/<name of usb>
<hggdh> bencrisford, except you do not need 'sudo', ~/.xsession-errors and the usb should all be under the user's current id
<bencrisford> i needed sudo :/
<bencrisford> the user is gonna be doing this from Ctrl+Alt+F6 because X isnt loading
<bencrisford> but he needs to *try* and load it in order to get the errors i assumed
<BUGabundo> hum
<BUGabundo> stop gdm
<BUGabundo> and use $ startx ?
<bencrisford> i thought he should try that
<bencrisford> i mentioned it
<bencrisford> but i already told him to do init 2
<bencrisford> so i didnt wanna make him hate me :P
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> isn't sudo telinit 2 much better?
 * bencrisford doesnt know :(
<xteejx> Anyone here?
<xteejx> hggdh, Would you mind advising me on something very quickly please?
<xteejx> How do I create a chroot environment for Hardy/Intrepid to test an old version...and is this possible??
<BUGabundo> xteejx: pong
<xteejx> no i don't i had a wash :) hehe
<BUGabundo> ?
<xteejx> dont worry :)
<xteejx> its for bug 139794, how would I debug this, it's in Hardy
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 139794 in kdenetwork "slow update of chat window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139794
<xteejx> and Intrepid, sorry
<xteejx> Can apport-collect be used in Hardy or Intrepid, and if not is there a workaround for collecting the data that it normally would for them 2 versions of (K)Ubuntu
<hggdh> xteejx, perhaps it will be faster to create a VM
<BUGabundo> really?
<xteejx> hggdh, dunno if I got enough HD space to be honest...this isn't my laptop, dual-boot with XP sadly :(
<xteejx> I'm on another one now, I'm really stumped with KDE bugs
<xteejx> but they're SO old that it's hard to say can you upgrade and test, as KDE4 is the standard now, or can we still ask them that?
<hggdh> the problem will be setting another X... I think the wiki has instructions on how to do it
<BUGabundo> xteejx: you should upstream most KDE bugs
<BUGabundo> but if they are 3.x forget about it
<hggdh> from hardy to jaunty is a big jump...
<xteejx> seriously??
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> they stated that them selvs
<xteejx> how do i put that to the people with old untouched/open bugs?
<hggdh> BTW -- all: #ubuntu-bugs-announce will be offline for about one hour for a server move to another room
<xteejx> How is : "KDE 3.x is no longer supported as per the KDE developers policies, can you please upgrade to Jaunty and see if this is still a problem" ??
<BUGabundo> well we still suport those
<BUGabundo> better get a more definitive anwser from kubuntu devel
<xteejx> so, practice is to just upstream them all?
<BUGabundo> humm for 4.x yes
<xteejx> what about 3.x then? sorry i'm a bit confused
<BUGabundo> you can check bugs.k.o for old 3.x bugs and see if they were fixed
<BUGabundo> and if kub devs want to patch it
<xteejx> ahh ok i'll have a look
<xteejx> thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> xteejx: again, please try to get a more definitive answer from kubuntu devs
<BUGabundo> don't take my word for it
<xteejx> about the support for 3.x you mean?
<BUGabundo> but from I know upstream will not support 3.x
<xteejx> BUGabundo, it looks like you were right, KDE 3.5 is obsolete, not at all supported by then
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> told you so
<xteejx> damn, so everyones pretty much gotta go to jaunty then!?
<BUGabundo1> xteejx: I had the please of co-organizing Tokamak (a Plasma summit) and be with 16 core devs
<BUGabundo1> I should know what I'm talking about eheh
<BUGabundo1> xteejx: no. just PPA and kde4 for bigger support
<BUGabundo1> anything else, it's a question of our devs to backport fixes
<xteejx> unlikely then...
<xteejx> won't it be hard to backport fixes from KDE4 to 3.5, I thought the codebase was completely different?
<BUGabundo1> very much so
<xteejx> I'm just trying to work out a nice way of saying "we can't support KDE 3.5 well, as the KDE project don't either" lol
<xteejx> bug 139850 I'm looking at - I don't even have KDE/Kubuntu to test it :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 139850 in ppp "kppp can`t in system tray when reconnect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139850
<xteejx> but these bugs are so old, they need cleared out!
<BUGabundo1> too many Won't Fix I see in your Future
<xteejx> psychic abilities ;) lol
<xteejx> BUGabundo1, How should I triage bug 139850?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 139850 in ppp "kppp can`t in system tray when reconnect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139850
<xteejx> Think I'll stock response it, probably the best way I think
<BUGabundo1> put it in the wiki
<BUGabundo1> so it can be revised and improved
<BUGabundo1> you made a few english errors
<BUGabundo1> on your 1st try
<xteejx> BUGabundo, I AM English lol
<BUGabundo1> humm
<BUGabundo1> guess it was a typo
<BUGabundo1> dinner
<BUGabundo1> bbl
<xteejx> I don't know how to edit the wiki, can someone do that for me, and put the following into the Bug/Responses page: "Thank you for reporting this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Unfortunately, due to the release of KDE4 there is no official support from the KDE Project. Therefore we would like to request that you upgrade to 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) onwards so that we can provide full support for you. Note that some fixes/package upd
<YoBoY> xteejx: you only need to login to edit
<xteejx> YoBoY, I'm unfamiliar with editing the wiki and don't want to mess it up, I'd rather someone else done it so it doesn't get messed up.
<xteejx> If anyone is available to do that, I'd appreciate it.
<pace_t_zulu> anyone have problems w/ firefox languages?
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: not me
<BUGabundo> using 3.6
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, 3.6? i think you mean 3.5...
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090529 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.6a1pre ID:20090529181547
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, did you see i'm following you on identi.ca?
<BUGabundo> you have to learnt to believe me
<BUGabundo> and that I'm cutting edge extremist
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, could have been a typo
<BUGabundo> ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm Perfect! I don't do typus
<pace_t_zulu> so which deb are you running? granparadiso?
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: no, I don't remember seeing you on identica
<BUGabundo> firefox daily PP
<BUGabundo> *PPA
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, i'm "jhaitas" on identi.ca ... and on launchpad for that matter
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, could you pass along a link to the PPA?
<BUGabundo> ping me... so I can back follow
<BUGabundo> google would be quicker ;)
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<BUGabundo> pong
<BUGabundo> ahhh I remember now....
<bencrisford> pace_t_zulu: Follow me on identi.ca too :D :P
<BUGabundo> didn't associated the nick to here
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: *NEVER* ask that
<BUGabundo> that makes you sound needie!!
<bencrisford> I am needie!
<bencrisford> I was joking anyway
<bencrisford> *DONT* follow me on identi.ca pace_t_zulu!  WHATEVER YOU DO!!!!
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: better :P?
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, i suddenly want to follow this guy bencrisford
<bencrisford> dont you dare pace_t_zulu!
<BUGabundo> ahah
<bencrisford> >:
<BUGabundo> lets block him
 * bencrisford weeps :(
<BUGabundo> just kidding! I don't block! I flood!
<BUGabundo> check out my denticator stats
<BUGabundo> http://www.macno.org/denticator.php?user=bugabundo&weekchart=bar&daychart=bar
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, what does firefox 3.6 have that 3.5 doesn't?
<BUGabundo> now compare that to most other users that are in this room
<BUGabundo> more? I would say less.... less supported addons
<BUGabundo> lol
<dupondje> bencrisford:  my Audacious worked :) its in my PPA now :D
<BUGabundo> new js engine, a bit faster, new Tab changer
<Pfiffer> Is it still called Gran Paradiso? That just seemed really pretentious to me.
<bencrisford> dupondje: Nice :D!  Well done :)
<BUGabundo> Minefield
<Pici> iirc Its Shiretoko now.  They're named after parks.
<BUGabundo> Pici: no. that's 3.5
<BUGabundo> 3.6 is minefiled
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, is it relatively stable?
<Pici> Minefield is always the lasest version, they have specific codenames for each milestone release.
<BUGabundo> you are asking a cutting edge guy if a pre alpha1 app is stable?
<BUGabundo> sure... no less then 3.5 or 3.0 for me
<dupondje> now it should go into Karmic ;)
<pace_t_zulu> haha
<BUGabundo> dupondje: it won't
<BUGabundo> release milestones are for febuary 2010
<pace_t_zulu> dupondje, 3.5 is going into karmic
<BUGabundo> dupondje: maybe, just maybe in universe or something
<dupondje> pace_t_zulu:  was talking about Audacious :)
<Pici> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox#Release_history
<BUGabundo> but since fta keeps a bunch of *active* ppas for then, I see no trouble
<pace_t_zulu> dupondje, sorry
<dupondje> np :D
<dupondje> FTA ? :)
<BUGabundo> soon it should take its oficial name, namoroka
<BUGabundo> Fabien
<BUGabundo> he and asac are the core mozilla team on Ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> fta and asac are also the chromium team
<BUGabundo> true
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, using 3.6 doesn't fix the language pack issue... it is still en-GB... should be en-US
<BUGabundo> is it filed?
<pace_t_zulu> there are a lot of bugs filed about it... i'm just wondering where the setting comes from so that i can change it
<pace_t_zulu> the bugs elude to it..
<BUGabundo1> so I got disconected on "is it filed?"
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, there are a lot of bugs filed about language and firefox
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, none of them describe my exact issue
<BUGabundo1> do you have a link ?
<BUGabundo1> ahh ok
<BUGabundo1> then file a new one
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, the closest i found is lp # 320266
<pace_t_zulu> #320266
<pace_t_zulu> launchpad 320266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 320266 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox spellchecker is not honoring the native language support specified in the Firefox configuration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320266
<BUGabundo1> bug 320266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 320266 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox spellchecker is not honoring the native language support specified in the Firefox configuration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320266
<pace_t_zulu> there we go\
<pace_t_zulu> i nominated it for Karmic
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> we won't support 3.0 on karmic
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, i realize... but this really a *firefox* issue that shouldn't really be affected by version number
<dupondje> when 8.10 came out, there were like updates every week
<dupondje> and now it didn't update a single package since release almost :p
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, you there?
<BUGabundo1> yep
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> why ask?
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, i added a screenshot to bug 320266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 320266 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox spellchecker is not honoring the native language support specified in the Firefox configuration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320266
<BUGabundo1> there is a reason for backlogs
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, what's that comment about backlogs mean?
<BUGabundo1> LOLOL
<BUGabundo1> pace_t_zulu: I meant IRC backlogs
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo, were you talking to me?
<BUGabundo1> yes pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> BUGabundo1, i'm not following... i suppose it is not something i should worry about
<BUGabundo> nvm then
<pace_t_zulu> later guys
<kklimonda> *how* is disabled rm -rf / ?
<jmarsden> kklimonda: disabled from whom... users with root privs?  That could be hard to do...  protecting yourself from accidents... you could script an rm command that checks whether it is rm'in / and refuses to do that, I suppose.
<BUGabundo> alias ?
<BUGabundo> alias rm='echo NO'
<kklimonda> jmarsden: I remember someone saying that rm -rf / in Ubuntu doesn't work
<BUGabundo> FAKE
<BUGabundo> or actually
<BUGabundo> try
<BUGabundo> *true
<jmarsden> BUGabundo: Then you can't rm myjunkfile :)
<BUGabundo> it will only remove $HOME
<BUGabundo> sudo rm -rf /
<BUGabundo> will remove all data
<kmdm> alias rm="rm -I" ?
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> I've done that here
<BUGabundo> $ grep rm .bashrc
<BUGabundo> alias rm='rm -iv'
<jmarsden> BUGabundo: I think Fedora, RHEL and friends do that by default, or used to... always annoyed me :)
<kklimonda> kklimonda@vm-karmic:~$ sudo rm -rf /
<kklimonda> rm: cannot remove root directory `/'
<kklimonda> and now - how is it done? :P
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: really ???
<BUGabundo> LOL
<kklimonda> I see it isn't done in coreutils
<kmdm> hm, that's odd. The manpage indicates it should be...
<kmdm>        --preserve-root
<kmdm>               do not remove ‘/’ (default)
<kklimonda> whoa, actually it is
<kklimonda> i forgot to unpack source :D
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: a guy on identica says it works on 8.10
<xteejx> I'm trying to file an upstream bug against "Add/Remove Applications" - I can't find gnome-app-install on their bugtracker, what's it under?
<BUGabundo> actually 8.04
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/174283
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 174283 in coreutils "rm does not preserve root by default" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<kklimonda> it was fixed in 8.10
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<kklimonda> hggdh says "This is now the default behaviour of 'rm' on Intrepid (and, it seems, on Hardy, since both package coreutils 6.10):"
<kklimonda> but it may not be fixed in 8.04 as it seems to be ubuntu specific change to enable --preserve-root by default
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: how did you follow his reply so fast?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: whose?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: cryzed
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i use gwibber but I'm not sure if it answers your question :D
<BUGabundo> it doesn't
<kklimonda> so please elaborate ;)
<xteejx> anyone?
<BUGabundo> he replyed to me, not to any group
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: He also replied to me
<BUGabundo> xteejx: wrong name
<BUGabundo> ahh I missed that!
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ^^
<xteejx> BUGabundo, what do i put it under in gnome bugzilla?
<BUGabundo> xteejx: can't remember the proper name for it
<xteejx> i done xprop, it told me gnome-app-install :(
<kklimonda> xteejx: isn't it a LP project?
<xteejx> I don't know
<kakemann> https://launchpad.net/gnome-app-install
<xteejx> kakemann, hehe ok - that's that one answered :)
<kakemann> :)
<bencrisford> X.org = xorg-server right?
<bencrisford> in lp
<bencrisford> because i wasnt sure what package it is
<bencrisford> !info xorg-server
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package xorg-server does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford> !info xorg
<ubot4> bencrisford: xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu18 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> don't you want xserver-xorg ?
<bencrisford> :/
<bencrisford> in lp all i can find is
<bencrisford> xorg-server
<bencrisford> and some other stuff
<bencrisford> maybe xorg-server is the source package?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-05-31
<hggdh> #ubuntu-bugs-announce is back, sorry for the delay
<Kangarooo> ok one big bug with keyboards.. I installed ubuntu and it was working with one kaybord.. it broke. so I put anotherone thrue that old port(other then usb) and on start its not working and num lock is off.. I restart and when im clicking it at grub many times then after loading logo its working .. what to do?
<affdklfsjsdf> this will help you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<affdklfsjsdf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufPtzJvHGA8
<Kangarooo> I have updated one bug with keybords.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/190834 keyboard freezes on boot--sometimes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 190834 in linux "keyboard freezes on boot--sometimes" [Medium,Incomplete]
<xteejx> Morning all!
<micahg1> morning
<xteejx> hey micahg
<xteejx> thought i would be the only one awake this early (UK anyway)
<micahg> I'm just up too late in Chicago :)
<xteejx> damn, must be 2-3am there?
<micahg> 3AM :)
<xteejx> lol sod that
<micahg> about to go to bed
<xteejx> heh i just got up :)
<xteejx> micahg, well good night chicago :)
<micahg> night in a few
<xteejx> not too tired just yet then lol
<xteejx> Is Karmic LTS?
<micahg1> no
<xteejx> just hardy and dapper then?
<micahg1> unless something changed at UDS
<micahg1> yep
<xteejx> ok thanks micah :)
<micahg1> next year sometime probably will probably be LTS
<micahg1> ok
<micahg1> off to sleep
<Hobbsee> 10.04 is the planned LTS release.
<xteejx> a full year away, fair enough :)
<xteejx> What does it mean in LP when the version history says "orphaned" does that mean the maintainer doesn't bother with it anymore?
<jmarsden> Yes, basically.
<jmarsden> See http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/orphaned for a big list of them :)
<xteejx> jmarsden, thanks :)
<jmarsden> No problem.
<xteejx> What happens to any bug reports filed against them then? I assume with no maintainers, and being an orphaned package its pretty pointless?
<xteejx> Hi bencrisford
<bencrisford> Morning xteejx
<bencrisford> Ruddy hell.  Im up early! :(
<xteejx> 9:32am on a Sunday morning.... GOD!
<xteejx> just had that same thought lol
<bencrisford> :P
<xteejx> ben you package dont you?
<bencrisford> kind of
<bencrisford> im pretty crap
<xteejx> ^^ my question?
<bencrisford> i dont understand ?
<xteejx> if an orphaned package gets bug reports filed against it, what happens?
<bencrisford> orphaned as in - no maintainer?
<xteejx> yup
<bencrisford> if its in ubuntu, generally, the maintainer should be the motu team
<bencrisford> so if you mention it has no maintainer
<bencrisford> tell the bug fixer to add that to debian/contrl
<xteejx> it's already in the control file
<bencrisford> well then you triage the bug
<xteejx> its balazarbrothers, i mean there are 5 bug reports against it
<bencrisford> !info balazarbrothers
<xteejx> you'll be lucky
<ubot4> bencrisford: balazarbrothers (source: balazarbrothers): 3D puzzle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~rc1-2 (jaunty), package size 10005 kB, installed size 23856 kB
<xteejx> ooo
<xteejx> universe.....hmmmm with no dev touching it anymore, is this now sustained in Ubuntu by our MOTU?
<xteejx> i.e. bugfixes only?
<bencrisford> you just triage the bugs as normal
<bencrisford> its not the devs job to fix bugs
<bencrisford> its anyone who wants to
<bencrisford> but often the lesspopular packages dont get touched
<xteejx> ahh right
<xteejx> well after 3 months of incomplete its gone anyway
<bencrisford> after several long comments, and much inconvenience, this is the bug reporters response:
<bencrisford> "Sorry to have lost your time. Problem was that the partition to which /home is mounted was full (100%)."
<xteejx> bencrisford ?? where did that come from? lol
<bencrisford> that guy who's desktop didnt load
<xteejx> you gotta be kidding?
<bencrisford> nope
<bencrisford> i should of knows
<bencrisford> known*
<xteejx> but still.....that *shouldn't* stop ubuntu loading up
<bencrisford> i had that problem on jaunty alpha after i filled up my partition
<bencrisford> it would
<xteejx> why would it?
<bencrisford> because you need disk space to do a "swap" or whatever its called
<xteejx> thats what a swap partition is for....
<bencrisford> meh, maybe he hasnt got one
<xteejx> he has to have
<bencrisford> maybe he went in to that too
<xteejx> linux as standard doesn't use a swap file, it uses an entire partition so hard drive storage is as contiguous as possible
<bencrisford> well i dunno :/
<xteejx> i would say it's still a bug, a full /home partition shouldn't really stop the desktop loading, its a bug
<xteejx> for argument sake ask him for a full partition list
<bencrisford> *sigh*
<xteejx> i.e. amount/size/free space
 * bencrisford already marked as invalid
<xteejx> unmark it  then :P
<bencrisford> i dont have time, i have a 1000 word essay to write
<bencrisford> havent started yet
<xteejx> trust me you'd rather i told you than someone else lol
<xteejx> gimme the bug number ;)
<bencrisford> bug 381901
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381901 in ubuntu "No desktop after login, after fresh install of 9.04" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381901
<Hobbsee> there's already a bug, and a spec, on that.
<Hobbsee> so either find the original, and dupe it, or leave it
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, there are probably many bugs on that that should probably be duped together, somewhere
<bencrisford> xteejx: Can you link me to somee balazarbrothers bugs please :), i wanna take to look
<xteejx> Hobbsee, so it's definitely a bug then if the home partition is full, it should still work, right?
<Hobbsee> xteejx: yes, I would think so
<xteejx> i'll scout around for that dupe
<Hobbsee> or at least, it should be transparent and say what the problem is and offer a solution
<Hobbsee> not sure what it's under - google may be the easiest way to search for it
<xteejx> you know what, I can't actually find a dupe...
<Hobbsee> xteejx: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/22842 is one i found.  gdm may have more
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 22842 in ubuntu "Many programs misbehave when running out of disk space" [High,Confirmed]
<xteejx> ah haaaaaaaa looks good :: GDM wouldn't let me
<xteejx> log back in, since it couldn't "write my authentication file
<xteejx> damn you're good Hobbsee :D hehe
<Hobbsee> xteejx: it took two google searches to fidn that, os it was certainly hard.
<Hobbsee> xteejx: but i've had lots of practice, and that helps ;)
<xteejx> i couldn't find the bugger hehe
<Hobbsee> there's certainly a spec though - i remember seeing it
<xteejx> ahhh....thats REAAAALLLLY old though
<xteejx> bencrisford, Don't worry about that one anymore it's been duped ;)
<Hobbsee> xteejx: well, they haven't found a great solution to it yet, so ;)
<jmarsden> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HandleNicelyLowDiskSpace   os probably the spec concerned?
<xteejx> just had a look at that wiki page hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, that looks promising
<Hobbsee> i think i saw a session on it at one of the UDS' i went to
<Hobbsee> don't remember which it was
<xteejx> its quite a "possibly harmful" bug though....plenty of people might want to fill up a partition with downloads and other crap
<bencrisford> it harmed me
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<bencrisford> i filled up my jaunty alpha partition
<bencrisford> couldnt boot
<bencrisford> i just got a blank desktop
<bencrisford> i had my background
<bencrisford> but nothing else
<Hobbsee> it's one of those things that really needs to get fixed, but no one's come up with a good way to do so
<bencrisford> and i cant delete it from the GRUB
<bencrisford> and the partition wont delete :'(
<xteejx> dont get me wrong a workaround would be nice....but why not even a simple warning box with an option to run janitor?
<Hobbsee> ultimately, what do you do?  if /home is full, you either delete many user config files (bad) or user files (also bad)
<xteejx> give them the option to backup with brasero to disk?? ;)
<Hobbsee> xteejx: I assume that once you get the "disk is full" messages, then you're prevented from writing to disk, at all
<Hobbsee> so stuff like nautilus and all that won't start.
<xteejx> hmmm i guess not
<xteejx> catch 22 really...
<Hobbsee> my suspicion is that you never get far enough that it becomes an option
<xteejx> true, i suppose they wouldve done that if they could
<Hobbsee> I suspect hte only solution is "you have less than 200mb free" (or whatever hte limit gets set at), you need to either resize, or delete some stuff, before your next boot
<Hobbsee> <open browser>  <ignore>
<jmarsden> Hobbsee: Weird thought: If the /home is ext2 or ext3, you can maybe detect this issue at boot time, and run tune2fs to let normal users use the space normally reserved for root only... and also set up something so when teh user does get logged in to the GUI they are provided with a tool for deleting stuff?
<Hobbsee> in a dialog box
<xteejx> i was just thinking that, or have say a reserved space just FOR this situation where a small amount say 50-100MB is buffered
<xteejx> actually thats not a bloody bad idea....
<Hobbsee> xteejx: now that sounds promising.  no idea on feasibility, though
<xteejx> ^^ jmarsden
<Hobbsee> jmarsden: no idea on the former, and the latter - i don't think you get to a GUI, due to the lack of space.
<Hobbsee> you certainly don't get nautilus
<xteejx> they get X, just not GDM
<xteejx> couldnt nautilus be invoked before GDM....ahh but that causes security issues...... damn#
<bencrisford> xteejx: I wanna see some balazarbrothers bugs, Do you have a link :)
<Hobbsee> well, X without GDM's not so helpful
<jmarsden> Right, but if you did tune2fs -m 0 /dev/whatever, they'd get GDM... I think it's doable as long as there *is* some reserved space on the /home partition ?
<xteejx> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/balazarbrothers ?
<jmarsden> I used to do this by hand do this on servers back when hard drives were a lot smaller than they are now :)
<xteejx> yeah its about 5 MB
<jmarsden> is that enough for GDM's needs?
<xteejx> for the temp GDM session file
<xteejx> thats the root cause
 * Hobbsee wonders if the new gdm handles this better.
<Hobbsee> iirc, we've still got the old gdm in jaunty?
<xteejx> ! info gdm jaunty
<xteejx> !info gdm jaunty
<ubot4> xteejx: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1985 kB, installed size 16136 kB
<xteejx> !info gdm karmic
<ubot4> xteejx: karmic is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'jaunty']
<Hobbsee> not sure what the version of the rewrite is
<xteejx> ffs
<xteejx> "karmic is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'jaunty']" says you ubottu lol
<Pfiffer> Hey, can anyone tell me what team I need to join to be able to mark bugs as wishlist?
<xteejx> Pfiffer, Apply for Bug Control Team
<Hobbsee> jussi01: any chance of fixing that? That's yours, isn't it?
<Pfiffer> xteejx: Cool, thank you
<jussi01> Hobbsee: what?
<xteejx> Pfiffer, no problem, there are instructions on the wiki
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ubot4 and karmic
<jussi01> Hobbsee: no, ubot4 is jpds iirc, but ask in #ubuntu-irc
<jmarsden> xteejx: There is usually going to be way more than 5MB of reserved space on /home to play with, so if someone wanted to explore this, I think it would be workable on many machines... I have a 100GB /home here and it seems to have around 4GB of reserved space... that's *plenty* for GDM :)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ah
<xteejx> jmarsden, I would think that would be enough to write GDM code in 0's and 1's lol
<jmarsden> I hope we don't need to ask users to do that though :)
<xteejx> hehe
<xteejx> Surely the kernel should be the thing detecting this low disk space firstly though, so the first thing I assume would need changing would be that.
<jmarsden> Why?  That ties the kernel into knowing about /home being needed by GDM, etc etc... seems odd to do that at kernel level to me when a script can do it at boot time?
<xteejx> hmm i suppose so ;)
<jmarsden> Also you'd have weird issues on embedded systems with tiny flash disks if you weren't very careful :)
<xteejx> It could be very bad indeed though, especially with the bug where log files are written to GB of data - very worrying
<xteejx> actually that's true
<jmarsden> xteejx: Well, for that you need a well configured machine so /var is a separate partition...
<xteejx> I'm assuming the same would be a problem on ANY partition, not just /home
<jmarsden> Why?  Does GDM need to write to every partition I have mounted??
<xteejx> No, no.
<xteejx> But X log gets written to /var/log doesn't it? With no space on the / partition, would it be the same problem?
<jmarsden> On servers I often make /var/log a separate partition.  Then if it fills, a script can email me that it filled up.  My email is not under /var/log, so I get the email and fix the issue...
<xteejx> I very much doubt most users would have that...it isn't even a recommended setup during installation
<xteejx> Oh well, if there's a spec for it, can only hope that it's fixed soon!!
<jmarsden> I'd be surprised if filling /var/log kills X.  and yes, I know that's not common... filling up a few hundred GB of disk is not that common either...
<xteejx> lol
<jmarsden> back when a 4GB disk was *huge*, filling partitions up was a lot more common :)  Anyway... I need to get some sleep... goodnight!
<xteejx> night :)
<Pfiffer> Well, I applied for Ubuntu Bug Control.
<xteejx> Pfiffer, OK, now just sit back and wait, you need 2 or more votes FOR your application, plus an OK from Brian Murray.
<Pfiffer> Awesome. Guess I'll go to sleep then. Later.
<xteejx> see ya
<bencrisford> What do you guys make of this - http://i39.tinypic.com/15g9xf5.jpg
<bencrisford1> Whaddya make of that screenie then?
<bencrisford> !info ldm
<ubot4> bencrisford: ldm (source: ldm): LTSP display manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.0.38-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 65 kB, installed size 452 kB
<bencrisford> !info italc
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package italc does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford> !info gartoon
<ubot4> bencrisford: Package gartoon does not exist in jaunty
<bencrisford> !info gcompris
<ubot4> bencrisford: gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.4-1.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 523 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<kwk> Hello I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04 RAID 1 Installation when trying to configure GRUB. Here's my RAID setup http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395310/ and here is the tutorial I used: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto. The proposed step is "grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_beeaakeeaa_five" which I changed to "grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_djfcejfjjb_Volume01" in my case. The error is: "Error 15: File not found"
<askand> bug 314212 is not fixed and I wonder what parts to set to confirmed again and what parts should say fix released?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 314212 in python-apt "Apport unable to report crash -  urlopen error timed out" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<askand> kklimonda: hi! I got a crash with your transmission package and was able to get a backtrace from the crashfile
<askand> kklimonda: http://pastebin.com/m17f6c698
<kklimonda> askand: thanks, I'll ask developer does it make any sense to him. :)
<bencrisford> is there a perl compiler that lets you compile the code into a standalone executable
<bencrisford> because the interpreters really not-useful for me
<xteejx> hey guys
<bencrisford> hey
<xteejx> hey ben, micahg
<xteejx> have a nice sleep? lol
<micahg> indeed xteejx
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: hey... pvt please
<Flare183> What is the bug announcement channel?
<hggdh> #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<hggdh> Flare183, ^^
<Flare183> hggdh: Thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-05-31
<Kangarooo> hello my FF is crashing when has CPU loading a lot and a lot gif tabs open. but crashes all X(org/server/video) and fives login screen. and after logging back theres no crash report.
<Kangarooo> ah apport i have enabled to be on start. so when crash happened should i thrue ssh come and make ubuntu-bug ?
<PrototypeX29A> hey
<micahg> Kangarooo: try the X debugging techniques
<Kangarooo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging ?
<micahg> Kangarooo: yes
<micahg> Kangarooo: if you end up finding an issue with firefox, let me know, but xorg shouldn't allow an app to crash it :)
<penguin42> Kangarooo: When you say a lot of GIF tags are they big really high res ones - is it possible you are running out of RAM and swap?
<Kangarooo> micahg: mm i dont think firefox should be able to make X(org/video/smthn/server) to crash. but this happens only when having a lot gif tabs loading in FF or having something else use a lot CPU and only 5 gif in FF loading. or even already loaded in FF and showing but on somehing starting using CPU a lot makes then all disapear and give login. if CPU used a lot and not open or FF open without gif tabs then all is fine
<Kangarooo> penguin42: no i now opened System Load monitor in panel and swap is 0 and ram doesnt get bigger then 300mb (total is 1gb ram)
<penguin42> ok, 300mb is actually surprisingly small!
<Kangarooo> penguin42: at least right before crashes it could be possible that ram goes really high or somtehing finaly gets put in swap but i havent jet be able to see that change right before crash. ill try reproduce and ill take a closer look
<Kangarooo> penguin42: ah they are not really big res. about 100x100 till 250x250 and size varies from 1/2mb to 3 mb
<penguin42> oh ok, tiny
<Kangarooo> im now reproducing and looking at big sys-mon
<Kangarooo> when FF not open ram now with pigdin and some terminals is 179mb. swap 0. CPU 31%-46% sys mon refresh rate 5 sec. (couse if 1 sec then it shows all the time 100cpu%). opened ff and swap no change ram 207. cpu ~43. opening 10 gif tabs 247mb ram cpu 74 swap 0. now ill open more and crash will happen then ill be back
<Kangarooo> i just opened also CPU graph in panel and switched from one to another gif tabs and this again happened. cpu got till 95 and finally on faster switching i believe it was 100 but ram didnt go nay bigger and swap 0
<LLStarks> hi. how do i tag a bug requesting a package update?
<micahg> LLStarks: what do you mena?
<LLStarks> mark a package to be updated for maverick
<micahg> LLStarks: usually wishlist -> New
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/587700
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587700 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "Update package to KTorrent 4.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<LLStarks> maverick repo has 3.3
<micahg> LLStarks: change to merge request
<micahg> LLStarks: 4.0 is in unstable
<LLStarks> how do i do that?
<micahg> LLStarks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging#File%20a%20merge%20bug
<stenten> Can anyone tell me what the "ubuntu-unity" tag means? I can't find it anywhere.
<stenten> Unity's the new netbook UI, right?
<stenten> Apport tagged Bug #587656 with it, but the user's using a notebook on Lucid, so I have no idea why it'd be tagged as using Unity.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587656 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] Screen corruption using Intel Driver (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587656
<stenten> What package should panel applets go?
<stenten> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49406195/corrupt.png
<xpot-mobile> ##physics
<stenten> Could someone please mark Bug #587136 Medium, Triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587136 in linux (Ubuntu) "2nd Resume from Suspend results in reboot on Toshiba Satellite U400. Fixed in 2.6.34 Mainline. (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587136
<stenten> It has a detailed and reproducible description, relevant logs, and has been tested against the mainline kernel per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies.
<stenten> Actually, it might be High, based on the other triaged linux bugs.
<BUGabundo_remote> bu dia!
<xteejx> Hey guys. Been asked to provide information which I don't think I'm able to at the moment, i.e. Maverick. Bug 560654 please advise.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 560654 in arista (Ubuntu) "arista-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560654
<penguin42> xteejx: That does seem a bit unfair, maverick is very very unstable, I've got it in a VM and wouldn't want to install it onto a desktop yet
<penguin42> and it's not got a proper upgrade mechanism yet
<xteejx> I don't normally start asking users to test Maverick until around the 4th alpha, bit pointless before...and tbh I don't even know how I'd upgrade to it lol!
<xteejx> exactly
<penguin42> I'd reply saying that, if he wants to provide you a backport ppa to try on lucid fine
<xteejx> lol I think he can damn well wait until I'm able to upgrade to a semi stable version which I normally do at alpha 2-3
<penguin42> except won't it expire it since it'll have been incomplete for so long?
<xteejx> that's not a problem I normally keep an eye on my subscribed bugs anyway :)
<arand> xteejx: As soon as the LiveCDs get's out you might be able to test it from a live system?
<arand> xteejx: Which incidentally are right now ;) (Provided the CD boots etc. of course)
<xteejx> arand: Really???
<arand> xteejx: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<xteejx> ohhh dailys...d'oh!
<xteejx> why didn't i think of that
<xteejx> Will try that later or tomorrow, thanks arand :)
<kermiac> seb128: hi seb. bug 582253 - do you want me to package the hook/ add the hook to a branch? If yes, would I grab https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gedit/ubuntu, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gedit/master or something else?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582253 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Apport hook for gedit (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582253
<seb128> kermiac, you are welcome to do that, it's the first one listed there which is correct
<seb128> see control file in the srcdir or apt-get source log
<kermiac> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> thank you for working on those!
<kermiac> np, I'm just waiting on some more feedback from tedg before I can do any more work on the indicator-applet hook, but it's coming along nicely
<Kangarooo> there is no dbg package for xserver-xorg-video-<package>-dbg for nvidia ?
<xelister> another thing that sucks in Nepomuk, the unwanted "socaill search" stuff forced on poor users, is that it slowns 2 GHz sometimes to a crawl
<xelister> do we aim to be as bloated as windows or what
<xelister> how about not enabling this all by default?
<vish> hmm , are all the students listed here recent too? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<charlie-tca> vish: I believe that is what is happening now. I thought the mentors were going to stay on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors to make it easier to find them.
<vish> yeah , there was one pepe who as already in BC , so had to clean that up. rest seems fine
<vish> s/as/was
<vish> greg-g: do you have a link to your student's lp id?  [Dave Walker]
<vish> this is the only https://edge.launchpad.net/~davewalker one i see and he is in BC
<vish> and i'm not sure Daviey really needs a mentor :D
<mach1723> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rapidsvn/+bug/112866 - it seems that this bug should be marked "Invalid", since the bug seems fixed, or would it be marked "Fix Released"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 112866 in rapidsvn (Ubuntu) "[apport] rapidsvn crashed with SIGSEGV while checking out new working copy (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New]
<simar> hey i'm not able to increase or decrease the brightness of my laptop . I have nvidia graphics card and ubuntu 10.04 installed ... whenever i try to inc or dec brighness from the func keys a brightness pannel appers and it moves also to show decresing/incres brightness but actually nothing happens ...  now the only idea i'm left with to inc or dec brightness is from the nvidia configration (nvidia x server)   .. .. . plz help me
<anoteng> Any bug-controllers here willing to look at my bug control application? I sent it a month ago, and so far only my mentor and C de-Avillez has looked at it. it's here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg02219.html
<stenten> simar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<micahg> anoteng: at first glance, you don't have 5 bugs with importance listed
<Kangarooo> simar: im also now tryng to resolve nvidia related bugs witch i have a lot :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-01
<eaccenti> what's the main difference between bugsquads and ubuntu testing team?
<micahg> eaccenti: testing tests, bugsquad is to help triage bugs
<arand> I've just reported Bug #588076 and sent it upstream, would anyone mind to mark it as triaged (and whatever priority is policy for ftbfs, if you like), since it's pretty much clear I think.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588076 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[FTBFS] rhythmbox tries to define "pause", which is already used by unistd.h (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588076
<micahg> arand: which version FTBFSs?
<micahg> s/FTBFSs/FTBFS/
<arand> micahg: current in maverick 0.12.8-0ubuntu4
<micahg> arand: so you did a local rebuild?
<arand> micahg: apt-get source and pbuilder.
<micahg> arand: k, I would suggest adding information about which compilers were used to the upstream bug as that can affect how/when they decide to fix issues
<arand> micahg: ok
<micahg> arand: also attaching a patch that works helps as wel
<micahg> *well
<arand> micahg: Is actually renaming the variable in the RB-source a sane thing to do in this case?
<micahg> arand: idk, not familiar with the package, maybe make the patch, pastebin, and ask in #ubuntu-devel
<arand> micahg: Ok
<micahg> arand: I'll mark High -> Triaged since it's in main
<arand> micahg: cheers
<micahg> arand: seb will probably drop the priority in the morning, but we'll see :)
<ddecator> bdmurray: jcastro: ogasawara: just got an email saying my -control membership is about to expire. could one of you please extend it? my lp id is ddecator. thanks :)
<ogasawara> ddecator: I've extended it for another year.  Thanks.
<ddecator> thanks ogasawara, i appreciate it
<BUGabundo_remote> oh look,marshmallows \w/
<procherk> hi all
<procherk> Russian speakers are?
<procherk> please help me with ubuntu server: sudo apt-get install * don't work
<vish> !ru | procherk
<procherk> E: Could not find package *
<ubot2> procherk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<procherk> thanks
<procherk> go to ubuntu-ru ))
<procherk> be happy
<vish> procherk: here we discuss about bug triaging , for help the #ubuntu-ru or #ubuntu can be used
<vish> those are the support channels
<procherk> ok
<stenten> Can someone explain to me why I can't edit the Tag line anymore in Bug #585734?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585734 in linux (Ubuntu) "[865g] X locks up solid with HD thrashing (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585734
<vish> stenten: click the yellow "pencil" icon , it allows you to edit the tags
<vish> seems to be working for me
<stenten> vish: I don't get the yellow pencil icon anymore :(
<vish> stenten: hmm , are you logged in?
<stenten> I'm gonna try restarting my browser....
<stenten> vish: Yes I'm logged in and no restarting my browser doesn't fix it.
<vish> stenten: weird , you can log a bug in "malone" saying that it does not allow you to edit , with a screenshot of the browser
<xteejx> Hey guys. Does anyone have Bug Control type access for the "Ubuntu Website Product" project? Ref bug 585940. IMO this needs changing asap, so either High or Critical should be set
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 27) (heat: 136)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
<bencrisford> afternoon everybody
<xteejx> hey ben :)
<BUGabundo_remote> hey bencrisford
<xteejx> BUGabundo_remote: He fell asleep lol
<vish> xteejx: website is the upstream task , and only the concerned devs/team has that access ..
<vish> xteejx: cjohnston is among them ;)
<xteejx> vish: Oh right ok, was hoping one of the guys here could nudge this as it does seem a really easy bug to fix, but the wording is a bit ermm.... silly?
<xteejx> afk
<joumetal> Is bug #461424 about webkit or perhaps X?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 461424 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "mouse "trapped" no clicks even outside of window possible (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461424
<edakiri> With what program can I click on a window or X Windows element to identify it?
<greg-g> edakiri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Any
<edakiri> thanks, that is what i sought
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: what else has to be done with the switch off of bugsquad-mentorship for mentors?
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, switch off for mentors? we didn't switch off anything
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: the mentors aren't admins anymore on bugsquad-mentorship, where'd that move to?
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, if you say it for the membership status change from admin to regular users is because we set up a Mentors admin team to deal with the tasks of assigning students to the mentors and keep track of those
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: thanks for reading my mind ;)
<nigelb> pedro_: oh yeah, I had volunteered to help admister the mentorship program.  What should I be doing?
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: should we all be back on the mentors admin team by now?
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, that way the mentors don't need to worry about anything more than doing their work helping the new students, the admin team take care of the rest
<xelister> many bugs in KDE apps, like in kmail, are set to invalid because they are kde's fault
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: Ah, OK I understand now.  Who is on this mentors admin team?
<xelister> how are we sure it's not fault of the extra cra^H nice-gimmicks added by ubuntu that are causing the problems? like nopomuku, akonadi etc?
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, nigelb we're going to be assigning students to mentors shortly, i've contacted all the people waiting for a mentor and I've received a few emails already
<pedro_> the list of admins is listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/AdminList
<pedro_> and the list of available students here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students
<pedro_> though I just created the last one today, i'm still waiting for more responses and We'll be keeping that list up2date
<nigelb> pedro_: yeah, I had volunteered to help out as admin :)
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: same here, but i don't think we'll need that many admins, so i'll abstain for now until you need more mentor admins
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: of course mentoring i'm still very happy to do :)
<pedro_> the idea was  to be able to cover all the timezones with the admin team
<pedro_> that's why we have 5 people there already
<nigelb> oh, I see vish is already there for asia.  Rocking.  I'll probably just sign on as mentor then :)
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: awesome then.  Great work! hopefully next UDS i can get some canonical support and join the discussions
<pedro_> Please stay tune though because we're going to be contacting mentors shortly, the list of proposed members (students) on the mentorship team is huge so i hope to have more replies of those soon ;-)
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, thanks!
<pedro_> btw make sure to keep your data updated on the Mentors page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<pedro_> timezone, area of interest, etc
<pedro_> s/timezone/times available
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: yup, mine is still acurate :)
<pedro_> \o/
<edakiri> xelister: those things (nepomuk, akonadi) are standard part of KDE4 and not added by Ubuntu.
<bcurtiswx> o_ o| o_ o| <--- bowing down to you ;)
<edakiri> xelister: things added by Ubuntu include: 'Software Sources', Software Center, a language package manager, and apport
<xelister> edakiri: then it should be Ubuntu's responsiblity to humanity to remove totally useless VISTA-imitating bull, like nepomuk and virtuososomething from it
<xelister> right now Im strugling to use kmail without it hanging each 30 seconds. And failing
<edakiri> xelister: see http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/
<xelister> interesting
<xelister> btw, why ubuntu defaults to this 3d rendered desktop? that was "cool" for around first 15 minutes. 2 years ago.
<xelister> I wouldn't list all this problems in useless software,  if it would not slow down a reasonable computer (2x2GHz, 2 GB ram) to crawl
<xelister> nvidia binary driver. Neposomething was eating most cpu and ram
<aburch> My Netbook with 1x1.6(?) GHz and 1 GB RAM is happy with KDE4.
<xelister> not everyone has your laptop
<xelister> kmail is hanging. again.
<aburch> Not everybody has your "reasonable computer" either...
<nigelb> xelister: report a bug to kde?
<nigelb> I think the kubuntu folks like the bug reported directly upstream... maco ?
<maco> yep
<xelister> nigelb: they said its probably fault of n00b packaging
<maco> if its a packaging problem it goes in lp
<maco> but if its a software problem, bugs.kde.org
<xelister> well or to put it nicer, problem with all the stuff added/changed/meh by distro, especially ubuntu
<maco> nepomukservicestub
 * xelister dreams of a world where nepomukservicestub would be actually a stub. { }
<edakiri> nigelb: the bugs in KDE have been there since KDE4.  I reported a bug in Konqueror which was a duplicate and has been there for about a decade or more.
<maco> nepomuk and virtuoso are main parts of teh kde desktop. not something kubuntu just adds in
<xelister> oh, so it's almost as old as ubuntu's "cliboard doesnt work after source is closed" bug
<maco> edakiri: theyre just keeping pace with firefox!
<maco> :P
<edakiri> xelister: we continue in #ubuntu-offtopic? or #Ubuntu?
<edakiri> This is more a general issue about quantity of bugs and general reliability than about specific ones.
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<vish> nigelb: wanna be admin in the mentors too?  seems like your plate is quite empty ;p
<nigelb> vish: No thanks ;) I'll mentor someone instead
<vish> pedro_: i was considering sorting the mentors table, in the wiki according to UTC time rather name of mentors , would probably be easier to figure out when assigning students
<pedro_> vish, sounds good to me ;-)
<pedro_> m we need to contact the mentors with empty times available
<vish> on it
<pedro_> vish, thanks!
<vish> maybe those mentors are available always ? ;p
<vish> mentorbots ;)
<vish> np.
<pedro_> lol
<qense> charlie-tca: <https://edge.launchpad.net/~adriangoodyer> fits nicely in your mentoring time-slot. Would you be willing to accept him as your mentor?
<qense> student
<charlie-tca> sure
 * nigelb cheers for micahg :)
<micahg> nigelb: ??
<nigelb> micahg: desktop team meeting :)
<micahg> maybe I should sit in there...
<nigelb> yep you should :)
<vish> hggdh: hi , is 11:00 - 06:00 UTC  , the right time available listed : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors  ?
<hggdh> vish: let me translate it to local time ;-)
<vish> hehe ;)
<charlie-tca> Does seem like a lot of hours, huh?
<hggdh> vish: this was valid while I was traveling; since now I do not travel as much, let's change it to 1300-23:59
<hggdh> charlie-tca: it *was*, but I did not sleep much while traveling
<hggdh> which, BTW, was hell, since I was *always* traveling
<charlie-tca> heh, pretty close to none...
<hggdh> yup
<charlie-tca> I hate that schedule
<vish> hggdh: cool , i'll update that ;)
<hggdh> vish: thank you
<hggdh> I forgot to update it myself...
<vish> np.
<vish> crimsun , JFo , maco , mrand , sbeattie , txwikinger : Hi , could you update your "time available" in the mentors wiki : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors  ?  no need to worry about the table order , you can just update the time
<charlie-tca> vish: nice work
<vish> thanks :)
<genux> lo all.. I am new to triage and was wondering how would you triage this bug ?
<genux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/588293
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588293 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "Memory leak (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<genux> or this bug
<genux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/588107
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588107 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashes while maximizing youtube video (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<genux> because that one has files attached to it ?
<charlie-tca> genux: looking at your wiki page, can I list your availability for mentoring as 5-9 pm UTC ?
<genux> charlie-tca:I would say that I am availabile from 7-9 UTC.
<micahg> genux: I'd be happy to chat with you about Firefox bug triage in about 7-8 hrs
<genux> micahg: thanks for the offer, for me that would be 5am UTC :(..
<micahg> genux: you can try to catch me around 13:00 UTC if you want
<genux> micahg: great thanks :). shall try and see if you are around then :).
<micahg> genux: k
<charlie-tca> genii: Great! thanks
<genux> thanks charlie-tca, just got the email about the approved for a mentor :)
<charlie-tca> We are working on it... no problem
<zus> http://pastebin.com/x2FCHAVg i get this when i try to search for anything in kpackagekit it told me to rreport the bug....i dont think its so much a bug as something i did or didnt do. can some one help me please
<zus> so i found that some one reported the same thing and its marked confirmed, but i dont see where how i can fix this readin the  thread it appears to have been an issue before 10.04 was released.... but i am on 10.04
<charlie-tca> zus: if it is the same exact bug, just comment on the existing bug that it also is in 10.04, and if the triager asked for any further information, try to supply it.
<charlie-tca> Bugs marked confirmed mean someone else also has it, or there is enough information to determine it is indeed a bug. there may not be a known workaround for it, though.
<zus> charlie-tca,  i will, i was fine untill i added a ppa for ktorrent 4 then when i decided to look for it i got the error.
<charlie-tca> heh, yeah, the dangers of ppa's sometimes
<micahg> zus: ppa-purge is nice
<zus> micahg,  i didnt know of a command,...then what of ktorrent 4.0?
<micahg> zus: oh, I thought you wanted to roll back from a PPA
<zus> micahg,  if it correct my problem and allows me to keep kt4.0 :)
<micahg> zus: did you end up with everything in a PPA instead of a few things?
<zus> micahg, how do i find that out?
<micahg> zus: let's go back, what's the bug?
<zus> i dotn know if it's something i did or didnt do.
<zus> http://pastebin.com/x2FCHAVg is my paste bin, also this is the page i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/569564
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569564 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "KPackageKit error when searching for packages (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zus> im  commenting on it now as mentioned earlier.
<micahg> zus: seems to be a bug in packagekit, I can't look more into it right, now, but I would suggest subscribing and marking as affects you
<micahg> zus: no comment is needed
<zus> i did, mark as affecting me... well as a memeber of the bug squad (new in fact) what can i do with this at this point? to help out
<micahg> zus: check upstream ( I don't know offhand what that is for packagekit)  and see if there's a similar bug
<zus> thank you
<micahg> zus: you can also check the debian changelog in unstable and see if they've fixed it or if they have a bug as well
<zus> is there a link to the debian unstable logs?
<hggdh> zus: http://packages.debian.org
<zus> hggdh,  thank you
<xomp> hallo, got some issues with fastcgi daemon failing which is part of php-cgi. I never had this issue in ubuntu 8.0.4 but recently I did a fresh install of 10.04 and now randomly the process dies and I'm having to login via ssh (as this is my VPS) and starting it all again with /usr/bin/spawn-fcgi -a 127.0.0.1 -p 9000 -u www-data -g www-data -f /usr/bin/php5-cgi -P /var/run/fastcgi-php.pid
<xomp> I was instructed to mention this via a bug report and was given a link and this channel
<BUGabundo> xomp: please refer to #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> this channel is meant for bug triage teams
<BUGabundo> thanks for help making Ubuntu better
<micahg> BUGabundo: user is asking for help in making a report
<BUGabundo> too late
<BUGabundo> he is gone
<micahg> BUGabundo: still online
<BUGabundo> (2010-06-01 22:32:00) xomp left the room ("Leaving").
<xomp> I can't seem to figure out how to make this bug report. Seems the instructions rely completely on someone with a desktop, I only have SSH access as it's headless.
<yofel> xomp: you can use 'apport-cli' if you just have a terminal
<charlie-tca> xomp: does the unit you ssh from have the desktop?
<xomp> charlie-tca, nyet, it's a VPS
<xomp> yofel, ok, I shall try
<charlie-tca> Then you can file manually. Start with this part - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<charlie-tca> Be sure to include the information under "Writing a useful report" though.
<xomp> I just came from there charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> just a minute, please
<xomp> I have an account
<xomp> I'm suprised anyone uses this tbh, it seems a bit over complicated.
<xomp> almost like getting a permit at your county office to have a building addon to your house :)
<xomp> or doing your taxes
<charlie-tca> should be  http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cgiwrap/+filebug?no-redirect
<charlie-tca> Lets you file it directly in launchpad
<xomp> great thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> and, yes, it should be the cgiwrap package
<charlie-tca> oh-oh
<charlie-tca> that package doesn't exist in 10.04
<xomp> #226841 Please sync cgiwrap 3.9-3.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main). ?
<charlie-tca> Gave you the wrong package
<charlie-tca> they changed it for 10.04 to    http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache-mod-fastcgi/+filebug?no-redirect
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: you can file it from the console directly
<charlie-tca> apparently cgiwrap is included in the libapache file now
<BUGabundo> if x-www is set
<xomp> charlie-tca, does it matter that I use nginx and not apache?
<BUGabundo> I've done it twice in the past
<BUGabundo> when X broke
<charlie-tca> xomp: nope. A triager will fix it if it is wrong
<xomp> ok
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: what is the command?
<BUGabundo> apport-cli ?
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> it will launch a browser
<BUGabundo> and it can very well be lynx
<BUGabundo> if set
<xomp> I can't seem to get this "No, I need to report a new bug" button  to work lol
<charlie-tca> Might be slow
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I thought that was an offline collection of data only
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> apport can send it over lynxs
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<BUGabundo> or at least it did a cycle ago
<charlie-tca> I will file that tip in my tips to report bugs file
<yofel> it should, but LP doesn't work with at least w3m anymore, not sure about lynx
<BUGabundo> orly?
<BUGabundo> when was that?
<yofel> something about the referrers
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> FIXIT
<charlie-tca> :-(
<arand> I've got it working with elinks as of last
<arand> BUGabundo: Exactly, YOU, FIXIT :þ
<xomp> charlie-tca, seems that website hates IE, switched to FF and it works.
<charlie-tca> I still like filing directly, but I normally get way more attachments than they can use
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL xomp
<micahg> xomp: there are a few bugs for IE in malone, feel free to file one
<charlie-tca> xomp: Makes sense in a weird sort of way ;-)
<BUGabundo> using IE on Ubuntu sites :)
<BUGabundo> or rather... canonical
<micahg> charlie-tca: only so far as MS doesn't follow standards
<xomp> ok, it says I have submitted the bug, no idea what to expect from this.
<xomp> BUGabundo, I don't use linux at home, only OS X and Win7 :)
<charlie-tca> It should give you a final look then. That is the actual report
<xomp> I only use linux if there is no other option heh
<xomp> charlie-tca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache-mod-fastcgi/+bug/588506
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588506 in libapache-mod-fastcgi (Ubuntu) "fastcgi daemon failing (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<xomp> yay it worked!
 * BUGabundo adds xomp to /ignore :p
<charlie-tca> Someone will triage it, and probably ask you some questions about it. then it will go to the developers to try and get it fixed
<xomp> cool, many thanks!
<xomp> will they be contacting me via email?
<yofel> you'll get a mail if someone changes something on the bug or comments on it
<charlie-tca> You will get an email, yes
<xomp> ok cool, thanks for all your help :)
<xomp> now to find a temporary fix
<charlie-tca> Is there any log that shows the bug?
<yofel> (First one from me I guess as I just tagged the bug)
<xomp> because I have 5 websits running off this installation lol
<charlie-tca> It would be good to attach that log if you can
<xomp> charlie-tca, which log would I attach?
<micahg> xomp: you can subscribe to bug 500015 if you're interested
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 500015 in malone "IE js error in filebug (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500015
<charlie-tca> Does it show up in any?
<xomp> charlie-tca, connect() failed (111: Connection refused) is in my nginx log files
<xomp> which is what they seem to think is related to it dying but I'm not sure I understand it all
<charlie-tca> If there is nothing private in it, you can attach that one
<xomp> ok, it's pretty large heh
<xomp> for what it's worth http://pastebin.com/4r8vg9Xq <- think I should include this in my bug report?
<BUGabundo> you should be able to use apport-collect from your box to attach all logs
<BUGabundo> right guys?
<charlie-tca> good point, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> xomp: instead of guessing what is needed, just use 'apport-collect 588506' and it should automatically attach the logs
<xomp> charlie-tca, I may have to apt-get install that, what's the package name?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/316272 autch... FIGHT
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 316272 in launchpad-registry "launchpad should verify gmail or DomainKeys authenticators (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [Low,In progress]
<charlie-tca> won't work in terminal only install
<xomp> charlie-tca, ?? not sure what you mean.
<xomp> -bash: apport-collect: command not found
<xomp> I can't apt-get install apport or something?
<charlie-tca> I'm looking
<yofel> you should, it should be part of apport afaik
<arand> apport-cli ?
<charlie-tca> yup, apt-get install apport
<xomp> ah great!
<xomp> ok charlie-tca I'm taking your suggestion and doing apport-collect 588506
<BUGabundo> humm won't go
<BUGabundo> he needs more stuff
<charlie-tca> thanks, xomp
<BUGabundo> the launchpad lib
<micahg> xomp: I'm moving the bug to php5 as that's what builds php5-cgi
<xomp> micahg, ok, no idea what that means but thanks for letting me know heh
<charlie-tca> See, someone smarter than me will help with it.
<xomp> hehe you do good charlie-tca :)
<micahg> xomp: the package you put it in is in multiverse so it likely doesn't have someone looking after it like php5 :), so while charlie-tca was right in that someone would triage it, it was more likely to come later rather than sooner, php5 is looked after by the server team, so it would probably either go there or spawn-fcgi, but I don't know enough about fcgi to make that call :)
<xomp> oh hah thanks micahg :D
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/588512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588512 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport tags as unity (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<xomp> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-02
<hggdh> er. TB 3.0 -- why can't I change the server type (IMAP, POP, etc)?
<yofel> erm, you can, somewhere in the menu when you *create* the account
<yofel> took me like 6 attempts until I found it...
<hggdh> *only* when you create the bloody account?
<yofel> not sure, that's the first place I found it, searched for ages and couldn't find it
<hggdh> in my case I reinstalled TB on Lucid, and it decided all my accounts were imap -- which is soooo wrong
<hggdh> and I cannot find a place (except in about:config) to change some of them back to POP3
<Kangarooo> one strange bug. cpu showing 100% but nothing else then System monitor doesnt show is using CPU
<Kangarooo> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot729.php heres proof
<arand> Kangarooo: momitor set to show all processes?
<Kangarooo> arand: ok all proceses show also apport http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-263.php but why in my proceses theres no apport? usually i see apport in my proceses. also here i dont understand how virtual memory is so much while swap is 0? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-1107.php swap = 0
<Kangarooo> ouh that image wrongly shooted. http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-347.php is showing all
<arand> Kangarooo: Since it not owned by you? Because virtual memory is not swap?
<Kangarooo> arand: but who else? on this comp theres only one user me. and when apport comes it was allways in my processes. and its already 10min using all cpu.
<arand> Kangarooo: root?
<Kangarooo> but nothing crashed. actually FF crashed 20 times today but didnt gave apport pop up.
<Kangarooo> hmm arand in root i put this : sudo -i and then put gdb to check xorg for crash. im tryng to reproduce one crash but cant. so gdb has crashed? in var/crash last crash was 1h 30 min ago
<Kangarooo> ops. to reproduce Xorg crash i needed to run gdb as the same user who runs Xorg ?
<arand> Kangarooo: No idea, I don't do gdb much.
<Kangarooo> i looked when that process started it started 30min ago. apport dont need to go so long
<arand> Kangarooo: Presumably no, and possibly it might be proper to report a bug against it (process ID) if that is possible.
<Kangarooo> arand: how to ubuntu-bug and the pid ?
<arand> Kangarooo: ubuntu-bug -P ####
<arand> Kangarooo: ps -A | grep apport   will get you the pid   (pidof seems to fail in this case, dunno why)
<Kangarooo> yes thx working
<stenten> Could someone please mark Bug #587136 High, Triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587136 in linux (Ubuntu) "2nd Resume from Suspend results in reboot on Toshiba Satellite U400. Fixed in 2.6.34 Mainline. (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587136
<stenten> I doublechecked the Importance with smb from the kernel team.
<stenten> If you get a freeze and then hard reboot, aren't dmesg and Xorg.0.log recorded starting from the reboot, and therefore not relevant for debugging?
<ddecator> i'm honestly not sure. is this in regards to the bug 587136 you mentioned earlier?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587136 in linux (Ubuntu) "2nd Resume from Suspend results in reboot on Toshiba Satellite U400. Fixed in 2.6.34 Mainline. (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587136
<ddecator> stenten: ^
<stenten> ddecator: No, it's in regards to debugging procedures on the X wiki.
<ddecator> stenten: ok. unfortunately i don't have an answer for you there. however, i did see that nobody marked that bug as triaged/high yet. you said you talked to someone on the kernel team aobut the importance, did they say the report had enough information for them to work on a fix? i haven't worked much with kernel bugs, so i'm not sure how much information they need
<ddecator> s/aobut/about
<stenten> ddecator: Suspend/Resume issues don't really have a good way of generating helpful information in logs. They're all there though. There's a crazy way to store debug info in the RTC, but the OP has good reasons not to try it and I'm at a loss of what other information to ask for.
<stenten> let me check the other triaged suspend/resume bugs real quick as a guideline.
<ddecator> stenten: ok, well since you talked with them about the importance, i am comfortable setting that, but i'd prefer someone else who is more familiar with kernel bugs to see if it's ready to be marked triaged or not. thanks for all of the great work :)
<stenten> I was going to suggest that as well. Thanks :).
 * stenten will go bug the kernel team about it again later today.
<ddecator> haha, sounds good. i just know the kernel team has a different workflow and they require a lot of info, so i want to make sure it's all there
<stenten> aye
<ddecator> alright, marked it as high
<stenten> Thanks.
<ddecator> no problem :)
<BUGabundo_remote> tear your eyes out :O
<jpds> No thanks.
<Paddy_NI> Hey what is an efficient way of sifting through bugs to see if one that I have in mind is not already reported?
<BUGabundo_remote> search for dupes?
<BUGabundo_remote> you describe your bug and see if it is reported
<BUGabundo_remote> and PLEASE don't go look at latest bugs, or else you will believe you also have them all
<Paddy_NI> hehe
<Paddy_NI> BUGabundo_remote, well what I want to report a bug against is the autorun dialogues "open folder" icon
<Paddy_NI> Its uses the Nautilus seashell logo which is hard for anyone but those in the know to recognise initially as a folder
<Paddy_NI> the only other times you see this icon is if you are using one of the stock gtk icon themes or open the about dialogue for nautilus
<Paddy_NI> I see no obvious way of reporting a bug on LP
<Paddy_NI> I must be blind
<BUGabundo_remote> you got me confused now :\
<BUGabundo_remote> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45625
<Paddy_NI> never mind found the project I think :P
<Paddy_NI> BUGabundo_remote, Umm.. why am I getting a chromium bug report :P
<Paddy_NI> this is what I want https://launchpad.net/umenu
<BUGabundo_remote> Paddy_NI: it wasn't for you ! :)
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Paddy_NI> BUGabundo_remote, would this summary cut it "Open folder, Nautilus icon vague"
<BUGabundo_remote> sure
<Paddy_NI> Or perhaps "Open folder (Nautilus) icon vague"
<xelister> kmail crashes
<xelister> ALWAYS in 10 seconds since starting it
<xelister> this makes me cry. Years pass, and ubuntu can't provide a non constanlty crashing good GUI email client
<BUGabundo_remote> xelister: here too. second start works
<BUGabundo_remote> do you mind filling upstream with a crash log, and cc me ?
<BUGabundo_remote> xelister: gdb --args kmail --nofork
<Paddy_NI> BUGabundo_remote, Is this okay https://bugs.launchpad.net/umenu/+bug/588666
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588666 in umenu "Open folder (Nautilus) icon vague (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Paddy_NI, why didn't you open that bug against nautilus?
<xelister> Im filling it now
<Paddy_NI> seb128, its for the autorun dialogue
<Paddy_NI> seb128, nautilus can keep its branding if it wants
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Paddy_NI> nothing wrong there
<xelister> hmm I probably should tell #KDE  what I think about Nepomuku and what it's developers can do <_<
<xelister> oh, at least I can join #kde-devel
<xelister> *shouldnt
<BUGabundo_remote> xelister: #kontact and #kubuntu-devel its your place
<seb128> Paddy_NI, the dialog is a nautilus one
<seb128> nautilus does autorun
<Paddy_NI> seb128, seems not from that project page
<seb128> what project?
<seb128> could you make a screenshot of your issue?
<Paddy_NI> yeah
<Paddy_NI> Is there a way to include a screenshot on LP?
<Paddy_NI> oh dear I filled it in the wrong place
<Paddy_NI> X(
<Paddy_NI> delete
<seb128> ...
<Paddy_NI> How do I remove that bug report or possibly move it
<BUGabundo_remote> erk
<BUGabundo_remote> move it where?
<BUGabundo_remote> you need to reasing
<Paddy_NI> under nautilus.. seems seb128 was spot on
<Paddy_NI> where I reported the bug was in completely the wrong place
<BUGabundo_remote> give me a sec
<Paddy_NI> I thought it was the autorun prompt that comes up when you insert media in ubuntu, it turns out its the autorun dialogue options launched under windows with the livecd that I reported it under
<Paddy_NI> silly
<Paddy_NI> first bug I have ever tried to file and I make a pigs ear of it
<Paddy_NI> :P
<Paddy_NI> perhaps I will try cutting peoples hair next
<Paddy_NI> ;D
<BUGabundo_remote> should be fine now
<Paddy_NI> BUGabundo_remote, you're a gent
<Paddy_NI> and cheers for the double check seb128
<Paddy_NI> now should I add a screenshot?
<BUGabundo_remote> please do
<BUGabundo_remote> also, you may want to file it upstream, if seb128 feels that's better
<Paddy_NI> ah sure thing.. actually I will be right back, need to get some milk :)
<Paddy_NI> I think I am in the wrong place for filing a nautilus upstream bug http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Development/Bugs
<BUGabundo_remote> Paddy_NI: bugs.gnome.org
<BUGabundo_remote> then link both
<BUGabundo_remote> also, run $ apport-cli 588666
<Paddy_NI> BUGabundo_remote, Hey thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> that will add your system settings to the LP bug
<yofel> Paddy_NI: generally, if you search for upstreams, start searching here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream ;)
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Paddy_NI> ah LP is in read-only mode
<genux_> lo.. my nickname is genux << and I was going to go through a bug with micahg at 13:00 UTC.. but I am unable to do it now.. if micahg comes online could someone say thanks and I shall try again later.
<bencrisford> genux_: sure
<genux_> thanks bencrisford
<bencrisford> no problem ;)
<xelister> cool, I can't use email on Ubuntu 10.04.
<bencrisford> xelister: ?
<BUGabundo_remote> kmail
<BUGabundo_remote> its a bit messy in maverick
<BUGabundo_remote> was fine in lucid
<xelister> BUGabundo_remote: Im talking about lucid
<xelister> 100% reproducable: kmail hangs in first minute after lunching it
<bencrisford> xelister: have you reported it as a bug or found an existing bug yet?
<xelister> lp is now in maintaince, bencrisford
<bencrisford> xelister: oh yeah :/ another 2 hours or something ?
<bencrisford> I think I read it on identica
<bencrisford> http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<BUGabundo_remote> just go upstream
<xomp> I submitted a bug yesterday that was triaged to php5 (ubuntu). I'm just curious as to how long something like this takes for something like this to fix? I'm having to babysit my webserver to make sure that PHP issue hasn't cropped up again.
<xomp> just curious :)
<aburch> xomp: Depending on the type of the bug, the maintainer and the weather it could be fixed in hours, days, weeks, years or never ;)
<xomp> aburch, ok thanks :) I guess I need to find alternative ways to doctor this up or look into switching back to 8.04 where this problem didn't exist heh
<EricJ> xomp: you can always just downgrade php.
<EricJ> Probably easier than switching distro :)
<xomp> EricJ, it's the same php package that was used in 8.04 heh
<xomp> someone suggested setting up a cronjob to check if fastcgi was running and if not, start it back up again, I may do that.
<aburch> *If* downgrading works.  Its neither supported nor will it even work.
<aburch> s,\., always.,
<BUGabundo_remote> EricJ: since php is so intrinscly linked to the web server
<BUGabundo_remote> it won't be so easy
<BUGabundo_remote> plus, old version might not receive proper updates, and certanely won't, after EOL
<BUGabundo_remote> xomp: you got services to do that.
<xomp> BUGabundo_remote, I'm afraid I'm so very green to linux that I don't know how or what can do it :(
<EricJ> sysadmin'ing (in a good way) is hard. :|
<BUGabundo_remote> I know
<BUGabundo_remote> our balancer decided to act up tonight
<BUGabundo_remote> so its throwing requests to wrong servers
<BUGabundo_remote> and retirning 404s
<BUGabundo_remote> gor figure
<Pici> Whats the proper package or project to file bugs regarding wiki.ubuntu.com against? Its more of a techincal issue than it is a problem with a specific wiki page's content.
<xelister> BUGabundo_remote: http://pastebin.ca/1875974
<xelister> xomp: what problem?
<BUGabundo_remote> Loaded symbols for /lib/libnss_dns.so.2
<BUGabundo_remote> I had that long ago
<BUGabundo_remote> it was fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: ubuntu-website ?
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: Maybe.  I've asked in #ubuntu-doc first
<jpds> Pici: RT.
<xomp> xelister, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/588506/+activity
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588506 in php5 (Ubuntu) "fastcgi daemon failing (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> pedro_: you around?
<pedro_> nigelb, yeap
<nigelb> I need some help convincing someone, can join in?
<pedro_> nigelb, sure, where?
<nigelb> pedro_: I *tried* to ask vish to take a class about how to report bugs for UUD.  He feels he can't do it. Can join me in encouraging him to go for it?
<nigelb> UUD = Ubuntu user days
<pedro_> vish, that's a joke right? ;-)
<pedro_> vish, you're a core member of the bugsquad and bugcontrol, why you feel you can't do that class?
<pedro_> vish, we can even publicity those with the current students we have at the mentoring program and ask them to attend your class there ;-)
<nigelb> +1 :)
<AdamJ> DDMD
<pedro_> that'd be great, seriously :-)
<nigelb> vish: Absolutely no reason to get worked about a class.  You don't even have to look at a large hall of people.  Just look into your irc client ;)
<pedro_> vish, i'm sure a lot of people from the bugsquad will be there to support you :-)
<vish> oh , oh! i'm away for 5mins and nigelb runs a campaign against me ;p
<pedro_> vish, to support you i'd say ;-)
<nigelb> vish: If yu'd like more petitioners, I can get them
<vish> nigelb: dont make me come and kick ya!
<pedro_> vish, you're up to do it then? ;-)
<pedro_> vish, you can kick nigelb after the session :-P
<nigelb> Only if you think you can't do it again ;)
<cjohnston> what are we convincing
<vish> pedro_: hmm , i cant really type fast or ans Q very qucik :(
<vish> quick*
<nigelb> cjohnston: we're convincing vish to take the using launchpad class for uud
<vish> and have typos , like that :/
<cjohnston> vish: write it up before hand
<nigelb> vish: protip - keep everything written before hand
<cjohnston> then paste it in
<pedro_> vish, you can always use the old copy & paste method :-)
<cjohnston> lunch time
<pedro_> vish, and someone else can help you to moderate the questions as well
<vish> nigelb: you a^^&* h#
<pedro_> see you can type fast :-P
 * vish doesnt like denying pedro_ but has to decline this time :(
<pedro_> :-(
<vish> pedro_: sorry :s
<thekorn> nigelb, when is the next uud?
<xelister> oh my god I'm so irritated at Ubuntu Lucid right now... spent many hours on getting kmail to work.. fixed like 2 problems there (and reproted 1 genuine new bug)
<xelister> and now again kmail doesnt work
<xelister> (and when it did worked it worked badly, with address auto-completion bugs)
<xelister> so there where like.. 3 bugs in kmail, which I personally hit and they block kmail usage fully
<pedro_> Folks: QA Meeting in ~3 minutes at #ubuntu-meeting
<PrototypeX29A> hey
<yofel> what should I file a bug against if display brightness can't be changed? The hotkeys work and /proc/acpi/video/VID1/LCD0/brightness is properly set, it's just that nothing happens. Kernel or video driver?
<arand> yofel: I *think* kernel, acpi-related is the correct domain (but they did talk about those things in the X-as-regular-user-sessions I watched from UDS, so I guess I might be wrong...)
<yofel> I'll file it against the kernel, someone can reassign it later
<charlie-tca> According to this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting , it is probably gnome-power-manager
<yofel> I'm using KDE
<charlie-tca> hmmm,
<charlie-tca> I guess that is not it, then, huh?
<yofel> and using /proc should work regardless of DE
<elopio> pedro_: I'm available now.
<elopio> just let me know when you are ready.
<pedro_> elopio, awesome, sorry i was having lunch ;-)
<dgtombs> hey all, could someone set <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/376793> to Triaged? it's been mainline tested and works in mainline, doesn't work in ubuntu
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 376793 in linux (Fedora) (and 2 other projects) "HP 2140 Lid Close Not Detected (affects: 16) (heat: 110)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<charlie-tca> dgtombs: done
<dgtombs> thanks
<vish> hrm , seems we are have a bug day clash! kernel and compiz are both on the same day :S
<vish> JFo , pedro_  are gonna slug it out ;p
<JFo> hi vish, no problem, the Kernel days are scheduled by me
<JFo> so I don't generally check to see what is going on the calendar
<pedro_> there's enough bugs for all of us :-)
<JFo> pedro_, true :-/
<JFo> that and more
<vish> aw , no death match , my money was on JFo  ;)
<JFo> hah, nah pedro_ is my friend
 * micahg shudders at the idea of triaging either set of bugs
<JFo> we'd never slug it out :)
<bencrisford> micahg: Earlier genux asked me to tell you he wouldnt be able to go through a bug with you at 13:00 UTC which was scheduled?  I didn't see you online around that time hence why I am only just telling you, sorry!
<pedro_> JFo, didn't you scheduled the kernel bug days on Tuesday ?
<bencrisford> :)
<micahg> bencrisford: np, overslept :)
<JFo> pedro_, normally yes
<bencrisford> micahg: I wouldnt worry, launchpad was in read only mode anyway :)
<JFo> but I had to pass on that due to holidays
<pedro_> JFo, so tomorrow is just an exception?
<micahg> bencrisford: oh, right
<JFo> yeah
<pedro_> JFo, ah ok i see :-)
<JFo> the normal day will be Tuesdays :)
<JFo> sorry for the trouble :)
<pedro_> JFo, just wondering because the KDE folks are trying to schedule their bug days on Mondays
<pedro_> no worries ;-)
<pedro_> just wanted to see which days are still available
<JFo> yep, Tuesdays are alll miiiiinde ;-)
<JFo> err mine that is
<micahg> pedro_: I'd like to do a Firefox bug day later this summer once I revamp the Wiki docs on how to triage
<vish> JFo: now that we have your attention , could you update your time available for mentoring: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors , no need to worry about the ordering
<JFo> mentoring?
<pedro_> micahg, summer? that's like at the end of the year here!
<micahg> pedro_: sorry, forgot about the bottom half of the world ;)
<micahg> pedro_: late july, early august
<vish> JFo: ogasawara seems to have mentioned you were taking over for kernel bugs
<pedro_> JFo, the bugsquad mentoring program, leann suggest me to put your name there instead since you're the one in charge of the kernel now ;-)
<pedro_> JFo, mentoring program = free contributors for kernel bugs triage
<JFo> ah
<JFo> cool
<vish> yay
<pedro_> micahg, hehe , that'd be great!, could you add it to the planning page ?
<micahg> pedro_: link?
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning <- micahg
<pedro_> no need to put the "exact" date for now though
<micahg> pedro_: done
<pedro_> micahg, thanks!
<JFo> vish / pedro_ page is updated
<vish> JFo: thanks
<JFo> np :)
<micahg> pedoshould bugsquad be subscribed to UbuntuBugDay pages?
<micahg> pedro_: ^^
<pedro_> JFo, thank you!
<JFo> my pleasure :)
<pedro_> micahg, ugh to some maybe, but not to all the UbuntuBugDay/* since lot of changes are coming during bug days
<micahg> pedro_: k, hggdh can set that up for whichever pages you think should be subscribed
<pedro_> hggdh, may you subscribe the bugsquad there?
<pedro_> hggdh, UbuntuBugDay, UbuntuBugDay/Planning and UbuntuBugDay/Organizing would be nice to have the bugsquad subscribed , please ;-)
<pedro_> omg banshee is so slow for doing searches...
<hggdh> pedro_, micahg K, looking into it
<vish> thekorn: hi ,  the "by day european time" , would be 09:00 - 21:00 UTC or.. any specific time?
<vish> *time available for mentoring: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<pedro_> thank you hggdh!
<hggdh> pedro_: UbuntuBugDay/* instead of ./Planning and ./Organising is OK?
<pedro_> hggdh, the other way around
<micahg> hggdh: otherwise we get all the bugday individual updates
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> done
<pedro_> hggdh, Muito obrigado!
<charlie-tca> pedro_: brain dump here! Are we supposed to set a time limit on mentees when approving them?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, i'm approving them with a 3 months limit, does that sounds ok to you or it's too short/long ?
<pedro_> hggdh, vish ^
<charlie-tca> Sounds good to me. I will do that
<vish> yup , sounds good
<pedro_> charlie-tca, seems we can configure that to be the default on the launchpad team page, i'll look to it
<charlie-tca> Great! I have appoved a few in this week, just trying to catch the new ones as they sign up
<hggdh> sounds good
<hggdh> pedro_: de nada
<hggdh> now, if I can only stop the wiki from logging me in automagically :-(
<micahg> hggdh: log out?
<hggdh> micahg: yes, but when you log back in, it goes straight into the user you were logged in under (all hail OpenId), and does not allow me to specify the user
<vish> crimsun: maco: could you update/add your time to the mentors wiki : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<vish> maco: is desperadopaul still being mentored? there seems to be no lp activity from the user
<maco> vish: no. i was asked to be his mentor but he never sent me any questions or anything, just kinda disappeared
<vish> maco: ok , we can remove him for now.. and assign new mentees soonish
<maco> ok
<arand> I would consider Bug #574287 quite serious, is it correctly reported against tasksel? Is there any more steps that I could take towards polishing the report?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel uninstalled my system! (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<thekorn> vish, hey, yes, that's ok
<vish> thekorn: ok , so i'll just add it as 09:00 -21:00 , wil be easier to keep track , thnks :)
<thekorn> great, thank you
<suprengr> MOTD
<hggdh> arand: I agree...
<arand> hggdh: So tasksel is at least correct?
<hggdh> arand: sounds like it. You might try to run 'sudo tasksel --test remove <whatever>', and add the output in the bug
<arand> hggdh: Should I try to take it upstream? (I tried briefly on debian before but I did not see the issue, so it may be related to the fact that we've got the ubuntu-desktop task installed by default... maybe)
<hggdh> arand: if you tried on a pure Debian, add a comment stating it, and what Debian version (and tasksel version) you were running
<hggdh> this is good data
<hggdh> arand: and *may* pin it to an Ubuntu-specific change
<arand> hggdh: The --test does not tell much, only: "debconf-apt-progress -- apt-get -q -y install libwrap0- tcpd- openssh-server."
<hggdh> arand: this is for a tasksel remove?
<arand> Still if run without --test. it did this: http://pastebin.com/UUWQvkBD
<arand> hggdh: ↑ This was for "sudo tasksel remove openssh-server" on a ubuntu-desktop where I previously had installed openssh-server
<hggdh> arand: please add this (and the pastebin output to the bug. It is clear, then... ;-)
<arand> hggdh: but does this indicate the bug in apt, rather?
<hggdh> arand: it *might*. Or, perhaps, dpkg. I do not know the internals of tasksel, but I would expect it to use either one
<hggdh> but, OTOH, if you run 'sudo apt-get remove openssh-server', only openssh-server gets removed
<arand> hggdh: Yes, but if you run apt-get remove openssh-server^   (with caret) it uses tasks, and goes horribly wrong as well, iirc
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> arand: you might add a task for apt, then. I do not know, though, if tasksel and apt use the same package sets
<zus> good evening everyone
<BUGabundo> zus: o/
<BUGabundo> what can we do for you tonight?
<zus> i was saying hello,
<BUGabundo> then a top of the evening for you too zus
 * zus nods
<zus> aye thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-03
<drew212> anyone triaging right now?
<drew212> I'm looking to tag along to see how other people do it, i have done a few, but I'm not sure what I'm doing correctly and what I'm not.
<PrototypeX29A> drew212: i don't think most people do it correctly :)
<SmSpillaz> so I hear that the next bug day is for compiz
<SmSpillaz> feel free to fire general crash reports and complaints in this general direction
<stenten> SmSpillaz: Are you saying you're available for compiz triage questions??
 * SmSpillaz hides
<SmSpillaz> stenten: well, I pretty much have to be
<stenten> How kind of you :)
<SmSpillaz> it is the middle of exams season for you
<SmSpillaz> *me
<SmSpillaz> plus, I'm rewriting bits of core
<SmSpillaz> so it's like
<SmSpillaz> arghhghghghgg
<soreau> you can restate your bug report in an irc-friendly format here (<512chars?) if you are present or ask any question about compiz
<somethinginteres> hi all, some n00b questions:  I am wondering if there's a place I can go to explain the basics of launchpad? What each status of a bug means what 'branch exists' means etc. Also, when a patch is submitted for a reported bug how does that fix get to me? Will ubuntu find patches and send them out in the upgrade manager?
<micahg> somethinginteres: help.launchpad.net
<micahg> somethinginteres: patches are reviewed and applied when appropriate
<micahg> somethinginteres: patches normally go through -proposed and then to -updates if they test fine
<somethinginteres> thanks for that micahg couldn't find that link anywhere :) Is it possible to test it and tell you guys or is that left to specific people?
<micahg> somethinginteres: you have a patch?
<micahg> !sru > somethinginteres
<ubot2> somethinginteres, please see my private message
<Wilcey> ?
<stenten> Is there a way to check how many bugs you've touched today for the 5-A-Day program?
<BlackZ> stenten: sure, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~yourlpusername
<stenten> But that doesn't have timestamps :(
<BlackZ> stenten: open the bug manually and check
<BlackZ> or try to use another search criteria
<BlackZ> generally "newest first" could be sufficient
<BlackZ> it shows you the more recent bugs
<stenten> Well I can search my 'most recently changed', but I still end up with bugs where I wasn't the last one to comment.
<stenten> I just wanted to know if there was an easier way, that's all.
<BlackZ> stenten: depends also how you have marked them
<BlackZ> if they're "Invalid" or "Fix released" they will not show
<BlackZ> BTW you can do another search for find them
<cappie> hiya guys... I have a question about netbook-launcher
<cappie> I upgraded this morning and appearantly netbook-launcher was updated as well..
<cappie> everything looks nicer now, but my video playback went to hell...
<cappie> from a good framerate (>30 fps) to <10 fps...
<cappie> on my Asus eee PC 901
<cappie> ok, so everyone is idle in here :)
<yofel> does anyone know what would cause a "frontend: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0." ? (bug 589002)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589002 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package grub-pc 1.98-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589002
<xelister> for me kmail is unusable FAIL. It always hangs in 10 seconds from start. Anyone want to debug with me?
<xelister> how to install debug symbols?  I get this error - http://pastebin.com/k48wzq9Z
<BlackZ> xelister: there's a conflict between packages, what do you need to install precisely?
<xelister> well all the stuff to debug kmail's crashes/hangs
<xelister> but why there is conflict, isnt this a bug
<BlackZ> xelister: what's your KDE version?
<xelister> Im on ubuntu lucid 10.04
<BlackZ> xelister: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<xelister> ubuntu
<BlackZ> xelister: try to find that on http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<xelister> 0x00007f779fb9cf52 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so.4
<xelister> how to get these symbols?
<xelister> hmm actually, it seems to not really crash, just work really sloooow, and GUI doesnt respond
<xelister> gmail is stucked at 37%,  and while it is stucked (download), OTHER inboxes are downloading
<gnomefreak> anyone know what gnome bug tracker uses for your user name? is it with/without the email @...  real name)
<pedro_> gnomefreak, is the email address
<gnomefreak> pedro_: with the @...
<pedro_> gnomefreak, yes, i haven't noticed any email address without it :-P
<gnomefreak> im going to try again. maybe it was too early after account was created
<gnomefreak> yep that is it. i was able to log in this time. thanks pedro_
<xelister> gpg: key 428D7C01: "Ubuntu Debug Symbol Archive Automatic Signing Key <ubuntu-archive@lists.ubuntu.com>" not changed
<xelister> gpg: key 5E0577F2: public key "Martin Pitt <martin@piware.de>" imported
<xelister> how to verify above keys are correct?
<pedro_> gnomefreak, you're welcome
<xelister> HELP, my ubuntu got infected with vissious virus!
<xelister> it's called nepomukuserver, eats all cpu&mem, and apparently is responsible for some of kmail hangs.  how about NOT installing that bs by default?
<jpds> xelister: That's no virus, but a part of KDE?
<xelister> uses resources, doesn't do anything usefull... seems like a virus. I wonder if it can self-propagate without ubuntu
<jpds> Doesn't _everything_ use resoures?
<xelister> but not so much, and it use resources when I want.  Right now seriously nepomuku is at least unwanted bloatware
<jpds> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Metadata/Nepomuk/NepomukServer
<xelister> also doesnt cause other apps like kmail to have hangs
<xelister> why upgrade to 10.04 didnt asked me  [ ] Hey, Socaill Symantic Desktop (what ever the hell this means) is here for you! Wastes mem&cpu for free! Hangs kmail. Install?
<jpds> xelister: Ask #kubuntu-devel.
<xelister> * y/n/turn it's developer into a whale
<yofel> xelister: there is a bug about high resource usage here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=228081
<ubot2> KDE bug 228081 in general "cpu load is pretty high (virtuoso and nepomukstorage)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> could I get someone with nautilus to look at bug 589169, I think the behavior is normal, but I want to be sure
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589169 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "simlink profile directory echoing profile directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589169
<Pa_trick17> help newbie: bug 580382 can't reproduce bug - differences: not nvidia but amd Nonfree-Driver and german language-pack installed while installing lucid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 580382 in compiz (Ubuntu) "openoffice 3.2 extension manager not responding (affects: 1) (heat: 80)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580382
<Pa_trick17> ... can i write it like that in a comment?
<pedro_> Pa_trick17, yes, please write that as a comment, would be nice to also ask the reporter to test with a new user created in the system there, please set it to incomplete after that
<Pa_trick17> pedro_: thx
<pedro_> np
<pedro_> micahg, well, it's a symlink not sure what he's expecting... I'll comment on the report though
<micahg> pedro_: thanks, like I said, thought it was normal, but want to be sure
<zus> good morning
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, zus
<zus> hi charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Have you read the wiki triaging page?
<charlie-tca> this one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<zus> yep, i actually still have it bookmarked
<charlie-tca> Great! We have a bug day today for compiz, if you are familiar with it.
<charlie-tca> zus: what areas are you interested in?
<zus> charlie-tca,  havent throughly thought that out really....what would a well pretty much a first time linux user do?
<charlie-tca> Click the "untriaged bugs" link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged%20bugs , pick something that the 'Package' is an application or program that you actually use.
<charlie-tca> 'linux' is the kernel
<charlie-tca> Would you like to go through one?
<charlie-tca> zus: go ahead to the list of open bugs, open bug 589299
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589299 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Can't unlock screen when using a password-less account (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589299
<zus> cant unlockscreen when using a passwordless account ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Status is 'new' so it needs to be triaged
<charlie-tca> It is gnome-screensaver, so if you use gnome, it is installed on your system
<zus> i actually use kubuntu,
<charlie-tca> oh, much harder than.
<zus> but...this is an interensting item.
<charlie-tca> Gnome-screensaver settings has a box checked by default - lock screen when screensaver activates.
<charlie-tca> The simple answer is to uncheck the box.
<zus> yep same with me.
<charlie-tca> The screensaver will not be allowed to unlock without a password because it is a security issue then
<charlie-tca> This particular bug can be turned into a question by checking in the upper right "Convert to question".
<zus> so this isnt so much a bug rather than a missed item on user set up
<David-T> its still a bug if gnome-screensaver puts you in an inescapable position
<charlie-tca> The reporter has a wish for it to work without unchecking the box
<David-T> if it wont let the screen unlock, it shouldn't lock.
<charlie-tca> David-T: but that is not the issue here. The issue is he wants it to unlock without a password. It is a configuration setting
<David-T> the issue here is that if you create a user without a password, gnome-screensaver will happily lock the screen then be unable to unlock it. telling the user they need to change another setting seems silly to me.
<zus> brb i've got to step away a sec..
<David-T> sure, it's _correct_ but it's a bug that they have to
<charlie-tca> The user has a password, they just need to input it
<charlie-tca> If they don't input the password, it is working as designed
<charlie-tca> The reporter needs to uncheck the configuration setting to lock the screen
<David-T> well, I'm basing my comment on 'I created an account, inserted no password and checked the "don't ask for a password on login" checkbox'
<charlie-tca> Don't ask on login does not mean "doesn't have a password"
<charlie-tca> oops
<David-T> no, but "inserted no password" does...
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> but it is still the responsibility of the setup person to configure the system to work properly for that setup
<xelister> currently shipped kmail is tottall bullshit, it can hang or crash in many ways.   some of bugs are fixed upstream. How about shortly releasing upgraded kmail? possible? in lucid?
<David-T> sure, but I would say the configuration should work and it's a bug that it doesn't
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubot2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<David-T> but I'm not going to argue about it :)
<charlie-tca> The actual bug is that the system ever allows a user without a password, isn't it?
<stenten> (If I may) I think the actual bug is that you can't just hit Enter without entering a password to unlock it.
<David-T> Well, that would fix the bug, but I don't see any need to prevent the user from creating an account without a password if they want to - it should just work properly and not lock them out...
<trinikrono> hey all is it bug day?
<charlie-tca> It does, when the screensaver configuration is set correctly.
 * xelister with Lucid, every day feels like a bug day ;)
<zus> sorry bout that
<charlie-tca> xelister: have you asked on #kubuntu or #kubuntu-devel about the kmail issues?
<charlie-tca> zus: no problem
<stenten> What's happens at the login screen if you have no password but leave "don't ask for a password on login" unchecked? That should be the same functionality that the locked screen has.
<xelister> I solved 3 of  _4_ !!! bugs in kamil.  With help of #kontact  #akonadi  etc
<xelister> but why Im debugging this all? I just wanted to use my email ಥ_ಥ
<charlie-tca> xelister: again, #kubuntu or #kubuntu-devel
<xelister> why? this are clearly bugs to be fixed. is it not the channel?
<charlie-tca> no
<zus> my particular issue i have disabled my  options for inactivity...my pc stays on regardless, as intended... my monitor shuts off after 10 minutes... ive looked from bio to settings to monitor's menus
<charlie-tca> this is bug triaging
<yofel> xelister: simple question: where's your bug report that you need help with? (bug REPORT)
<trinikrono> zus: maybe its the monitor itself?
<charlie-tca> zus: that is the kernel settings or power management settings
<David-T> ok. it seems that when you create a new user and leave the password blank it actually creates a user without a valid password, rather than with a blank password.
<charlie-tca> which is then a different bug
<David-T> it should probably be more explicit about that. but in that case i agree there's no bug (except perhaps in user settings0
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<yofel> xelister: also, which KDE version are you running? you do have kde 4.4.4?
<charlie-tca> zus: on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs at the bottom, it refers to several pages we use constantly for triaging bugs. One of those is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<zus> charlie-tca,   back to what we was saying,...do i click convert to question,
<charlie-tca> yes
<xelister> yofel:  yes, 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2, fully up to date lucid
<yofel> xelister: that's 4.4.2, not 4.4.4
<xelister> ohhh
<yofel> xelister: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.4.4
 * xelister (ಠ_ృ) puts on his monocle
<charlie-tca> We are going to use a standard response from "a support request" to copy and paste into the box when you convert it
<yofel> or you can use the LP improvements, and it will auto-paste the response in the box
<zus> ok im with you so far
<charlie-tca> zus: Then if you want to be nice, you add to the response that you can go to screensaver settings and uncheck the lock screen box.
<charlie-tca> That bug is then completed
<charlie-tca> As you go through bugs, you can ask questions here, and anyone able to will help you out
<charlie-tca> zus: Thanks for helping with these bugs
<zus> i can find the "standard response"
<zus> charlie-tca,  thank you as well for helping me.
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20support%20request
<charlie-tca> Just copy the part in the shaded box
<charlie-tca> And now, on to your next bug
<zus>  would providing the solution  as well be a good idea? at this point as well?
<zus> or would that be elsewhere?
<charlie-tca> first, make it the question. Then click on "answer this" and give the answer, yes
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<charlie-tca> We would not answer it on the bug itself, but in the answer tracker instead
<zus> charlie-tca,  thank you so much, then. 1 down - 4 to go?
<charlie-tca> heh, yup
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey Charles :)
<xelister> yey I found over 6 bugs in kmail and kontact
<xelister> some developers should feel ambarassed now
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> only 6?
<BUGabundo> I remember when there was the migration from 3.x to 4
<BUGabundo> I would find that or more per day :)
<xelister> and only 3 of them are critical ALWAYS CRASH or ALWAYS HANG bugs! how cool
<xelister> kmail makes me want to ask for refund
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahahahahahha
<BUGabundo> only have one so far
<BUGabundo> crashs on start
<BUGabundo> other then that, I'm cool
<xelister> ohh I know this one
<BUGabundo> you running maverick or the PPA version ?
<xelister> it's the akonadi/seppuku b.s.
<BUGabundo> can you CC me , please?
<xelister> you need to start damn akonadiserver somehow. Sometimes it doesnt start for various reasons
<xelister> one of them is bug in apparmor profile but afair
<xelister> ..it was resolved afair
<xelister> BUGabundo: all that is in lucid
<xelister> BUGabundo: ok.  can you get someone to mark this bugs as high.. or otherwise fix the damn bugs???
<BUGabundo> xelister: you really should run trunk
<zus> what if i missed a step in the process can i go back and add/fix?
<BUGabundo> bugs don't get really fixed in stable releases
<xelister> BUGabundo: huhm... but Its a production system.. I should switch to maverick!? or what
<charlie-tca> what step?
<BUGabundo> specially with the diff time frame we (k/Ubuntu) have from KDE release cycle
<charlie-tca> Everything can be fixed.
<xelister> "upgrading" to lucid was a totall trap already and now yo urecommand maverik :> ?
<BUGabundo> xelister: no need to run maverick
<BUGabundo> but you can run KDE/Kontack from one of two PPAs from kubuntu-ninjas
<BUGabundo> one is weekly snapshots
<BUGabundo> and the other is the most recent upstream stable version
<xelister> kubuntu ninjas ◔_◔
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> its the affectionate team name
<xelister> I would like to hire kubuntu ninjas
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> try :)
<xelister> and send them on mission to asssinate people responsible for this nepomuk stuff
<hggdh> well, then any chance you have of getting it fixed will go down the drain
<BUGabundo> xelister: that would be just two very nice guys :(
<hggdh> pedro_: there?
<pedro_> hggdh, yeah
<hggdh> pedro_: we have some -control applications waiting for a while
<hggdh> pedro_: some of them are ready for final ack/nak
<hggdh> pedro_: given that you are pretty much the only one with auth...
<hggdh> (sorry)
<pedro_> hggdh, ok I'll look into those
<hggdh> pedro_: muchas gracias, and all that
<pedro_> por nada hggdh ;-)
<hggdh> heh. This is pretty much all Spanish I can *write* ;-)
<micahg> creo que escribes espanol como que hablas espanol
 * micahg wonders if that was accurate...
<jpds> micahg: Si.
<jpds> Bueno, mas o menos.
<BUGabundo> eu falo portugues
<BUGabundo> é parecido
<micahg> jpds: gracias
<BUGabundo> :)
<jpds> BUGabundo: Que.
<hggdh> well, it is similar (Portuguese and Spanish). Reading is no big deal, writing it (or speaking) is catastrophic
<xelister> BUGabundo: Im debugging the damn problem with kmail, want to help debug?
<BUGabundo> busy
<BUGabundo> if you give me a few (many) minutes
<BUGabundo> I can do it again
<BUGabundo> need to process my mail
<xelister> k
<xelister> I ALSO NEED TO PROCESS MY MAIL lol.
<yofel> xelister: you have 4.4.4 now? which bug are you at now?
<yofel> kmail works fine for me though...
<xelister> 4.4.2
<yofel> well, the bit that I use it for, I use TB most of the time
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> he is on lucid version
<yofel> well, he *should* update, there might be kmail fixes since then
<micahg> yofel: well, usually there are updates in -backports, but they haven't happened yet this cycle
<yofel> hm, I'm not sure when they'll come, didn't follow the UDS discussion on that
<xelister> so how to get theat newest version
<BUGabundo> ppa?
<yofel> xelister: I gave you the link...
<BUGabundo> (2010-06-03 20:16:34) yofel: xelister: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.4.4
<yofel> meh, anyone an idea when debian/ubuntu w3m is supposed to support button-tags? (So you can actually use LP again)
<yofel> maybe we should just switch to lynx
<micahg> yofel: ?
<yofel> micahg: tried to login to LP with w3m?
<micahg> yofel: ah, sorry, wasn't familiar with that browser
<yofel> the 'Continue' button isn't clickable
<yofel> which means you can't login
<BUGabundo> micahg: how have you missed www?
<yofel> and the LP devs have no intention to reverse that change (bug 523229)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 523229 in canonical-identity-provider "The Continue button isn't selectable in w3m for sso login (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 34)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523229
<micahg> yofel: you should file a bug for w3m, not LP
<micahg> BUGabundo: what do you mean?
<yofel> well, there is debian 136810
<ubot2> Debian bug 136810 in w3m "w3m: support for the <button> tag (HTML 4.01)" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/136810
<yofel> #17 says it's been fixed almost 2 years ago, but the fix is nowhere to be seen
<yofel> probably something else
<charlie-tca> !away > zus
<ubot2> zus, please see my private message
<yofel> oh, and from #kubuntu-devel : <ScottK> amichair: We are still working out the policy details of getting the point releases (e.g. KDE 4.4.4) into the official repositories.  the backports (like 4.5 stuff on Lucid) won't ever go into an official repository.
<yofel> xelister, BUGabundo ^
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> usual stuff
<xelister> yofel: so 4.4.4 can go into lucid?
<xelister> because really 4.4.2 works like ***** over here
<xelister> in kmail&kontact
<micahg> xelister: usually in -backports
<yofel> xelister: it will get in at some point, but please download 4.4.4 from the ppa for now, the KDE folks will ignore you if you say that you have 4.4.2
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> that's why I started by asking you to use most current version
<BUGabundo> before reporting bugs
<BUGabundo> I know its hard to take it
<BUGabundo> but stable releases *won't* get most of those bugs fixed
<BUGabundo> unless they are critical or security related
<xelister> BUGabundo: not being able to use kmail for days, can it qualify?
<BUGabundo> well, from LP POV only you are affected by it :(
<micahg> BUGabundo: LTS might be a little more flexible as long as the specific fix in minimal
<xelister> BUGabundo: no, me and fellow ubuntu users
<yofel> xelister: sure, but kubuntu KDE bugs only get fixed by KDE point releases unless they're critical
<xelister> out of 4 people I know
<yofel> xelister: so please install 4.4.4
<xelister> yofel: it's downloading
<yofel> good :)
 * xelister pauses all his german pr0n torrents
<BUGabundo> come one dude
<BUGabundo> I know it's a joke
<xelister> oh ok sorry BUGabundo not a problem I can ssh it to you
<BUGabundo> but reframe from it :\
<xelister> ok ok :)
<BUGabundo> ahahahaah
<BUGabundo> I have enough
<zus_> charlie-tca,  wow power outage
<charlie-tca> heh, works wonders
<charlie-tca> did you finish the bug?
<zus_> no i was typing everythign in when the lights went out
<xelister> perhaps powerplant upgraded too
<zus_> and... because of it i had to restart FF.... yea how do i put my launcher back in to the menu haha
<zus_> lesson learned :)
<xelister> LP would be nice to have auto-save each 30 seconds or so via ajax
<xelister> to auto save drafts
<xelister> actually, even better if browser would do it.. auto save forms you where editing
<zus_> no to use a virtual maching in recreating bugs
<BUGabundo> file a bug :)
<charlie-tca> ooops, I don't know how to do that in Kubuntu
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: most KDE bugs go upstream
<charlie-tca> yup
<BUGabundo> only packaging bugs stay in LP
<xelister> yeah, why most kde bugs go upstream, that always puzzles me
<charlie-tca> Because Kubuntu does not have the developers to work them
<xelister> for example, perhaps it will turn out that kmail's problems are fault of packaging some bugged version of kde
<yofel> "some bugged version of kde" is still a KDE problem
<xelister> well then ubuntu needs to pack other version, or hand pick patches to backport them right?
<yofel> sure, you're going to do it?
<micahg> xelister: have you seen the SRU docs?
<xelister> actually Im using ubuntu not kubuntu
<xelister> just the app I use happens to use Qt lib and other parts of kde, so what
<xelister> I never get this differentiating between "kubuntu" and "ubuntu"
<xelister> its just ubuntu with different stuff installed by default
<micahg> xelister: "Ubuntu" the CD is a default Gnome desktop, "Kubuntu" is a default KDE desktop
<xelister> I use gnome and kde and other apps,  and I use kde or gnome or other DM's... why this kubuntu/ubuntu thing
<xelister> ok so I use kmail, but I run gnome desktop, what now
<micahg> xelister: nothing
<micahg> xelister: I use Xubuntu, but run GNOME and KDE apps
<xelister> Im ubuntu or kubuntu user?
<micahg> xelister: ubuntu
<xelister> yeah, imho this kubuntu/ubuntu segregation is idiotic
<micahg> xelister: no, it's all mainly about your desktop enviroment
<xelister> ok so if I logout, switch to KDE desktop then Im now kubuntu users?
<micahg> xelister: yes :)
<micahg> xelister: usually
<xelister> desktop environment...?  well if I run program like kmail the entire bulls^H environment with nepomukus/akonadis/kontacts/PIMs loads anyway... are you sure Im still ubutnu user then?
<xelister> why desktop manager matters
<micahg> xelister: I would say don't worry about it :)
<xelister> well but you said kubuntu bugs are fixed only in upstream basically
<xelister> did you then ment to say that bugs in all KDE applications are like this?
<micahg> xelister: yes, so any KDE apps, you have to get fixes upstream
<xelister> because I use kmail while being in gnome DE
<xelister> ok
<micahg> xelister: SRU process is the same though
<xelister> but why such decission, to concentrate on gnome apps, and dyscriminate kde apps?
<xelister> I would same kde apps are overall better
<xelister> * say
<micahg> xelister: just bug process is different as KDE apps are taken care of by Kubuntu team and they choose their polocies
<micahg> *policies
<xelister> comparing kde apps and gnome apps,  kde apps look much more functionall, with feautures and everything, while gnome ones usually are stripped down and plane
<BUGabundo> xelister: I've filed like 4 bugs (3 for kde, 1 for gnome) of bad packaging stuff, of deps
<micahg> xelister: Canonical's main focus is GNOME
<BUGabundo> when it expects a WM that's not there
<xelister> well but why, KDE seems just better
<BUGabundo> stuff like apps that want gnome-about
<xelister> besides the bugs, that is
<micahg> xelister: that's what they chose
 * micahg never really used GNOME
<BUGabundo> xelister: I also run GNOME with *some* KDE apps
<BUGabundo> not the all KDE WM
<xelister> actually I will probably change to KDE DE too
<xelister> anyway that reminds me
<xelister> default Gnome with the 3d effects
<xelister> is the wors thing ever
<xelister> worst navigation.  Prest alt+f2, open konsole.  Now you need like 10 keyboard clicks to type "top" in the just opened console... wtf is that
<yofel> why that? most users like it glossy
<xelister> why the damn just alt-f2 spawned konsole does not have focus?!?!??!?!
<yofel> o.O
<xelister> in 3d gimmicks mode, it is also at END of alt+tab list so you need like 10 clicks to get there... O_I
<xelister> in normall mode (no effects, 2d) I press alt+tab once to get it
<yofel> that's... odd
<xelister> how it behaves for you in the 3d mode, when you do alt+f2 konsole ENTER?  btw, the "konsole" program, not gnome-terminall
<yofel> I'm using KDE, and it is opened in the foreground there
<yofel> don't have gnome installed on this pc
<xelister> Im using gnome.. well, try it with gnome one day
<BUGabundo> xelister: erk... konsole in gnom?
<yofel> no thanks, I used gnome for a few releases and am fed up with it. I'll try gnome3 once it gets out
<BUGabundo> what happened to gnome-terminal?
<xelister> BUGabundo: yea
<xelister> konsole is a program
<yofel> he meant why don't you use gnome-terminal?
<BUGabundo> ^^
<xelister> because it sucks
 * BUGabundo head slap
<xelister> just because I prefere konsole :)
<yofel> it's not *that* bad
<xelister> the problem is overall.  all new started apps should be focuesed, when _I_ start them manually, form an icon or with alt+f2
<yofel> I prefer yakuake now though, always having a terminal a 'F12' press away is nice :D
<yofel> true
<xelister> yakuake can be good too
<xelister> can some1 report the apps-not-focused bug?
<xelister> I understand we sometimes do not some focus stealing prevention.  but for example from alt+f2 or from desktop icon its a clear choice
<yofel> sure, but I'm not sure who's wrong there, as you said 3d I would guess compiz
<xelister> *need
<xelister> btw its not perfect also in normal mode, its also not focused
<yofel> hm
<yofel> no gnome folks around?
<JanC> xelister: there are some focus bugs in compiz AFAIK, but metacity should be okay?
<xelister> Im not sure
<xelister> yeah thats another problem
<xelister> NO ONE UNDERSTANDS what app is doing what
<JanC> compiz & metacity as in "window managers"  ;)
<xelister> the ssh/pgp and other passphrases system is greate example!  Ask a random user "what program stores your passwords?"  they will not know
<xelister> or ask "Who does the 3d effects"
<xelister> I dont know. do you?
<xelister> metacity?
<xelister> compiz? beryl?
<xelister> something else?
<JanC> compiz has 3d effects, metacity not
<xelister> this information should be written right there. Not some "Advanced effects", thanks but Im not retarded so I would like a technical information here please, like at least the unix program name
<xelister> the same with passphrases. "Keychain". What the hell... what application is that? ssh-agent? seahose? something in gone? something added by ubuntu? How to google it?
<xelister> do you see this problem?
<yofel> well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage is a start to help with that, but I agree with you in general
<xelister> the solution is simple
<xelister> just append the application names in the GUIs
<BUGabundo> what's lucid netbook remix WM?
<xelister> "Enable advanced 3d affects ... (compiz)"   (prefferably compiz being an link to some wiki about it)
<micahg> xelister: try this to help figure out which app something is: xprop | grep CLASS
<xelister> "Enter passphrase ('pinentry', will be stored in 'ssh-agent' program)
<xelister> micahg: ok that is a good hint :) And for the regular users, how about changing the strings as I written above?
<JanC> xelister: and how do you know it's stored in ssh-agent?
<micahg> xelister: most users don't need to know or don't care, if they need to know
<xelister> JanC: I do not know, but the system does, so I need the system to tell me
<xelister> micahg: no! the opposite
<xelister> lets say this pin caching works other then expected
<xelister> how then I google it??? how do I RTFM it?
<JanC> it could be stored in other places too, or not stored, the system doesn't really know  ;)
<micahg> xelister: most people just want stuff to work and don't care about the underlying engine
<xelister> [problems with timeout in eeee uhhm... this app in ubuntu, you know]
<arand> xelister: gnome/ubuntu has actively taken the steps towards removing the (often non-helpful [palimpsest anyone?]) names to keep things clean and avoid clutter. This is the gnome/ubuntu way, I doubt that will change. I do agree with you to some extent, but the again hold no hopes that it will change...
<xelister> micahg: this is an approach praticed by say iEverything - where it is assumed user is a retard
<xelister> I do like genrally such attitude from computers that should be tools to be used by me
<micahg> xelister: that way I see it is to get out of the way and let stuff work
<xelister> the approach is to treat user like reatrd, I do not like this because:
<xelister> - then users are acting like retards and need more babysitting
<xelister> - it learns users to NOT ever RTFM
<xelister> - it makes it harder to report bugs
<JanC> xelister: what if ssh passwords are not cached, or if I use my own home-made ssh password caching agent?
<xelister> - and harder to resolve bugs on your own
<micahg> xelister: Ubuntu has many different classes of users
<xelister> even windows usually shows a simple messages, but also offers an  [Details >>>]  view.  How come windows has more pro&technicall possibilities then linux
<JanC> xelister: you mean the 2x3cm window with 500 lines of text ?  ;)
<yofel> xelister: the findrightpackage page is linked from the reporting guide, so you do get info on how to find the package, and it only takes maybe a minute more
<xelister> micahg: ubuntu is ok just for the non-technical clueless;  while even windows is very good for ALL different classes, from clueless users, to the ones that click Details 3 times and get a stacktrace ;)
<xelister> actually, for example kde bugcrash does that too, and this is very nice.  Lets do it more
<yofel> xelister: KDE gives you many options, gnome focuses on simplicity instead
<yofel> choose what you like more yourself
<xelister> s/simplicity/retardness
<JanC> you can see crash backtraces if you enable apport  ;)
<BUGabundo> xelister: DON'T use cross pinentry
<BUGabundo> that bug was never fixed
<xelister> BUGabundo: hm?
<BUGabundo> you must use the proper one for WM
<yofel> JanC: not like in KDE, only after you reported the bug and the retracer did the work
<BUGabundo> and instaling kde apps in gnome will change it to kde one
<yofel> as long as we talk about non-python crashes
<BUGabundo> I got some really nasty system wide locks cause of that
<xelister> not sure what you mean, but pinetry works fine for me
<xelister> surprisingly
<BUGabundo> where the keyb would not input anything , cause pinenry was stuck bacground to an app
<xelister> didn't hit that one
<JanC> yofel: you can if you have the right packages installed AFAIK (maybe you'll have to retrace manually though)
<micahg> JanC: yofel, you can retrace locally and have the local retracer install the appropriate packages
<JanC> anyway, pushing backtraces into normal user's faces is not something we want to do  ;)
<yofel> depends, sometimes you do get a useful stacktrace right away if you have all -dbgsym packages installed
<xelister> JanC: hide it under Advanced Details. Hard?
<hggdh> it still does not make sense. The backoffice apport retraces does the work, and the majority of users does not need a backtrace
<xelister> hggdh: delay the "work" untill user wants.
<xelister> also I suggested for now  to just say the program name :) for starters
<hggdh> still. Only quite advanced users would use it. I am against.
<charlie-tca> +1 hggdh
<hggdh> and there are other ways to find the programme name -- the one micahg gave you, or even alacarte, for example
<charlie-tca> or even /usr/share/applications will show almost any program in the menus
<xelister> -9 hggdh
<xelister> why you seem to lost common sense
<xelister> why not put the damn program name there?
<hggdh> xelister: now. I would really appreciate if you could be more civil. If you want to troll, go elsewhere.
<xelister> well you are basically saying that it is better to have totally uneducated users
<hggdh> No, I am not. Not even near. I am stating that the common user -- the majority of our users -- does not need it. It is my opinion, and you happen to have a different one
<xelister> the ones that do not unerstand difference between "IE" and "Firefox" bot things are "The internet".  It's exactly what we now have in ubuntu, we have "the effects" not like "beryl" or "compiz"
<zus_> dinner time later guyses
<xelister> do we want users that do not understand at all what they are doing? "Im running that effects stuff" instead "Im running compiz on my nvidia"?
<hggdh> ? most users -- educated or not -- will understand "effects". Few will know what is beryl. And most really do not need to know what is beryl
<micahg> xelister: that's one of the barriers of linux adoption for some (the thought of needing to know that)
<xelister> ok so by this logic,
<maco> plus, beryl's gone
<xelister> users should only know they are running "The internet" not like "Im using firefox" or "Im on IE" ?
<hggdh> maco: heh. Indeed.
<micahg> xelister: bad example, those programs are launched by the user usually
<xelister> whats the difference?
<xelister> should users understand "I run IE / I run firefox" or just "I run internetz lol"
<micahg> xelister: either depending on the user
<hggdh> if they get their work done, I see no difference (although yours is a really bad example)
<xelister> why you want users to be more like the later? They should buy payed support because they can't then do anything with own computers?
<maco> um its "i have desktop effects enabled" and then you ask "in kde or in gnome?" if its kde then that will likely mean kwin's built in desktop effects. if gnome, then it means compiz. if theyre a kde user who went out of their way to install compiz. they'll know that and tell you
<xelister> well in this solution
<hggdh> non sequitur
<micahg> xelister: it's not about what *we* want, it's about what the user wants to deal with
<xelister> yeah, what do users want?
<maco> my only objection to users not knowing the difference between firefox and IE is that youre saying theyd call it "the internet" instead of "web browser"
<xelister> I would like to RTFM as a good user
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-04
<xelister> and ubuntu is hidding from me information about what I should google
<hggdh> ?
<maco> as far as i am concerned FF & IE are the same class of software.  since compiz is rather lacking a competitor on the gnome desktop, referring to it by its class ("desktop effects" "3d desktop") is fine
<micahg> xelister: k, then you use xprop, man, help menus, and IRC channels, what's the problem
<xelister> your example of using  xprop | grep.. make no sense, it is tottally black magic to non technical user
<maco> xelister: you cant have it both ways
<xelister> sure I can
<micahg> maco: +1
<maco> non-technical users dont RTFM
<xelister> maco: -9, just look
<maco> if you want to RTFM you are by definition a technical user
 * micahg is going back to work...
<xelister> (*) Use Desktop Effects  (using compiz program, on your nvidia GFX card)
<maco> oh yes non tech users understand "GFX" uh huh
<yofel> the desktop effects menu shouldn't have anything to do with the graphics card or driver
<maco> yofel: agreed
<xelister> then just  (using compiz)
<xelister> sorry to interrupt your backpetting with a good idea ;)
<xelister> so you want totally clueless users to stay that way, by not pointing them in the right direction. Why?
<maco> but why do you need to tell WHICH application of the class "desktop effects" will be used when it is the ONLY option for applications of that class?
<hggdh> <sigh/>
 * BUGabundo seats back and reads
<maco> xelister: just accept the truth. users who want to know how computer work are *rare*
<arand> BUGabundo: Don't.
<xelister> maco: because this is one damn word,  that can't help to point user to get a bit more educated
<arand> BUGabundo: If you were refering to the backlog that is...
<BUGabundo> arand: I'm to tekie
<micahg> !language | xelister
<ubot2> xelister: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> the computer should do what needs to be done, stay out of the way, and not ask stupid questions or volunteer unnecessary info such that the user gets stuck reading things they neither care about nor understand
<BUGabundo> I can never express me without using technical jargon
<yofel> heh, me too, but only because I'm too used to it
<xelister> maco: but that does not happen at all, ubuntu crashes, hangs, and fails all the time
<xelister> and now users lack help in debuggin or reporting problems, or otherwise just googlingit
<maco> xelister: the solution isnt to force more info they dont care about at them! the solution is to FIX THE BUGS
<maco> xelister: adding usability bugs does not fix crashing bugs!
<xelister> maco: well it isn't hapening, can't use kmail for weeks
<xelister> even on 4.4.4
 * maco looks at kmail
<maco> are you using imap?
<BUGabundo> wfm :\
<maco> if so, switch to offlineimap. the regular imap is and has been boned for ages
<maco> er sorry dimap
<maco> bahhh darned evolution users got me saying offlineimap
<BUGabundo> local, imap, dimap, pop, all with ssl and not
<xelister> sure I use cached imap
<yofel> xelister: googling for 'ubuntu desktop effects' tells you that it's compiz in the first result
 * micahg gave up on kmail after imap stopped working well...
<BUGabundo> micahg: wfm
<xelister> btw, now ubuntu doesn't have a good bug free email client
<maco> micahg: when was that? i switched to kmail a year and a half ago and have never known the plain imap to work without crashing on deletion of multiple messages
<xelister> it's imho a disaster, and why are people tkaing time to work on gimmicks that 3d stuff is beyond me
<micahg> BUGabundo: k, well, when I had my bug, I needed something else, so I switched to thunderbird and never looked back
<yofel> xelister: thunderbird?
<maco> xelister: uh kmail isnt in ubuntu. its in kubuntu
<BUGabundo> mutt? ehe
<maco> evolution works fine in ubuntu IME
<micahg> maco: it was something with filters or deletions (7.10) era
<BUGabundo> maco:  no.. it's a piece of software
<xelister> yofel: thunderbrid lacks half of feautrues from kmail
<maco> all the bugs that annoyed me on it back in 8.04 were fixed 9.04
<BUGabundo> I really don't care in what DE it belongs too
<BUGabundo> it SHOULD just work
<maco> BUGabundo: what? im just saying its not included on the ubuntu cd
<maco> BUGabundo: ubuntu's default mail client *does* work just fine
<BUGabundo> its an apt-get distance
<xelister> for example users have NO IDEA how ssh and other PINs caching works
<yofel> maco: sure, but it's in main
<BUGabundo> so should kmail after install
<yofel> so it really *should* work
<BUGabundo> as with any app
<maco> (annoying that you cant set the trash location per-account like in kmail but meh)
<xelister> but instead of resolving this by explaining a bit,  you prefer users to remaing ignorant.  What in the hell are you doing?? =)
<maco> xelister: i think anyone advanced enough to know how to use SSH can find that stuff for themselves.
<xelister> maco: no
<micahg> maco: I switched away from KDE when I saw 4 to Xfce, it does what I needed so I've stayed with it, but I use Akregator because I think it's a great RSS feed app
<maco> micahg: i use google reader because i like sharing :P
<micahg> maco: I'm trying to hide from google :P
<maco> what would be *awesome* is if akregator could sync with greader
<xelister> maco: who caches - openpgp pass;  ssh pass for ssh connection;  when Im in gnome. And how to change length of caching.  What is "default keyring" how to reset its password?
<maco> xelister: seahorse for all of those
<maco> in kde, ssh-agent and gpg-agent do the first two
<micahg> maco: kde 211999
<maco> reseting keyring password applications -> accessories -> encryption and whatnot (im not on gnome i forget what its called) -> right click the keyring -> reset password
<ubot2> KDE bug 211999 in general "Syncing with Google Reader" [Wishlist,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=211999
<maco> micahg: weeeeeeeeeee
<maco> xelister: its not "we prefer users to remain ignorant" its "users prefer to remain ignorant, so we dont try to force information down their throats"
 * micahg likes KDE in principle and might return one day :)
 * hggdh sides with maco
<maco> xelister: people who *dont* want to remain ignorant can use gentoo or become developers
<maco> (clearly most of us in the current convo have gone with the "become developers" route)
 * micahg thinks Ubuntu has more educational material than any other distro
<maco> (yes i am counting triage as a developer activity :)  ~ubuntu-dev is a member of bugcontrol after all)
<xelister> so users can be clueless, or developers
<maco> micahg: yeah our wiki rocks :)
<hggdh> no
<xelister> right. nothing in betwen
<maco> xelister: gentoo?
<hggdh> users can be educated
<BUGabundo> maco: I like to learn. but I don't plan to run gentoo or ever code :(
<micahg> xelister: help.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com, irc.ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org, all the Locos, there's no shortage of info
<xelister> how is ubuntu helping users to get educated when they want to get more information?
<maco> BUGabundo: like i said, im counting bug work in the "development" umbrella
<hggdh> xelister: see micahg's response above
 * micahg loves answering Qs before they're asked :D
<xelister> and how is /ubuntu/ system inviting users to do any of above
<BUGabundo> aahha
<maco> xelister: default bookmarks in firefox
<maco> xelister: pointers in system -> help
<xelister> so, the 2 least used things ever
<xelister> anything else?
<hggdh> ah
<maco> just because we dont have HORRIBLE user interfaces with too darned much text doesnt mean the info doesnt exist anywhere
<maco> and people who WANT to find that info can look there
<xelister> some programs, give links to more info right there WHEN users wants the info. like in the confusing dialog box
<maco> people who dont (that is, the VAST majority of people) can remain blissfully ignorant
<hggdh> and still use it
<xelister> is that a good or bad direction to take?
<maco> the goal is to not have a confusing dialog box to begin with
<xelister> how is giving a link like [more info] a horrible interface with too DARNED MUCH text?  Are you using ubuntu on a 4" cellphone :> ?
<hggdh> xelister: it is the user's option: if they want to learn they have access to all of it. If they do *not*, they don; t need to
<maco> and if you make a "more info" link, that just makes it seem EVEN MORE complicated because OMG they couldnt fit all the info here and oh god oh god i have to go *read* more stuff and eeek! why are they wanting me to have to know so much oh goodness im not enough of a geek for this OS!
<xelister> maco: then that goal of not heaving confusing UI is failed
<maco> xelister: adding a "more info" link doesnt fix a confusing UI. thats my point
 * hggdh starts considering that enough is enough. Too much OT
<maco> fix the UI, dont just put a stupid "more info" bandaid on it
<xelister> http://img695.imageshack.us/i/akonadierr.png/    :>>>
<xelister> ^--- btw that is what I was getting when using kmail, konversation etc. and some other users
<maco> ugh yeah i hate that window
<hggdh> xelister: your point being?
<xelister> that already UI can suck horribly
<maco> yes that happens to everyone the first time kontact starts on each login
<xelister> and that above dialogs are a problem!
<xelister> not a small [More details] button
<maco> you need to start akonadi once beforehead, or close kontact and open it up again
<maco> but adding a "more info" button *will not* fix that UI
<hggdh> xelister: propose changes. Discuss it with the developers. But complaining here will not solve anything
<xelister> maco: for me and other users it was happening ALWAYS. and after few hours we found and resolved the bug with akonadi developer :)
<maco> oh this is a different akonadi bug?
<maco> blah theres a bunch in 4.4 :(
<xelister> maco: More info button would hide the entire above dialog, and relaced it with  "Error: Kmail can not use Akonadi.  [Details...]"
<BUGabundo> is this ubuntu-bugs still?
<BUGabundo> or did it became arayana?
<maco> BUGabundo: apparently it's #kde-bugs now
<maco> BUGabundo: someone here seems to think kde's bugs are for us to fix
<xelister> maco: who is that person???
<BUGabundo> ahh
<maco> xelister: you
<hggdh> OK, this is it. Let's please stop with this thread.
<xelister> maco: because for example I resolved that kmail bug in Ubuntu, in upstream akonadi, by talking to akonadi devels
<BUGabundo> well. I'm going offline
<maco> akonadi devs != ubuntu devs
<BUGabundo> need to cach up in feeds before bed
<maco> if you want changes to KDE's UI, talk to KDE devs
<maco> kubuntu has policy of NOT diverging from upstream
<BUGabundo> maco: please control yourself too
<BUGabundo> take this to #OT
<maco> BUGabundo: i dont understand why xelister thinks this has anything at all to do with ubuntu
<BUGabundo> Thank you
<BUGabundo> right now, _we_ don't care
<maco> #ubuntu-offtopic isnt the place. #kde-devel may be
 * BUGabundo inserts a "polite" in there
<BUGabundo> wherever
<xelister> that dialog with settings of desktop effects, is it part of gnome or of ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> xelister: please stop
<BUGabundo> you've been ask several times
<BUGabundo> nite
<hggdh> noites, BUGabundo
<drew212> is there a meeting today?
<micahg> drew212: for whom?
<drew212> i thought there was a bugsquad meeting today, but i miread tuesday as thursday
<hggdh> drew212: no, it is next tuesday
<drew212> yaeh =X
<hggdh> :-)
<drew212> i could have swore today was a bug day or something... =X
 * hggdh has serious problems with calendars
<micahg> drew212: bugday, yes
<drew212> so it is a bugday =)
<micahg> drew212: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100603
<drew212> thanks micahg
<drew212> im still so far behind in how to triage and all the technical stuff =X
<trinikrono> hey any updates with the mentor programme? i am requesting one and i am utc-4
<stenten> Is there a reason why everyone asks for dmesg rather than kern.log when triaging? Is the information different?
<yofel> stenten: dmesg only gives the log from the current session, kern.log is much longer
<stenten> Hmm, that's what I thought, thanks.
<stenten> I still find it odd that people ask for dmesg after a lockup that requires a reboot. Because by then it's a new session, right?
<ddecator> trinikrono: i believe they're close to assigning students to mentors
<drew212> ddecator: sweet =), im in line for a mentor
<ddecator> yah, i need to talk to pedro, so i can ask him the status of everything then
<drew212> How long is the mentor process proposed to take?
<ddecator> it varies, depending on how active the student is. it usually lasts until the student gets into bug control, which can take one month or several
<drew212> ok, I'm going to school in 2.5 months, so I need to get it done by then.
<drew212> I just want to get this done over the summer because i have more free time now.
<drew212> micahg: are you around?
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> i want to get this bug triaged bug 317330, what do i need to do to complete it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 317330 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Master] No sound in Firefox (affects: 31) (dups: 12) (heat: 101)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317330
<drew212> i would think its a low or maybe medium importance...
<micahg> drew212: not sure, there's not enough info to do anything about it
<drew212> what else would we need?
<micahg> drew212: probably either a flash issue or a plugin
 * micahg would not have duped them all...
<drew212> yeah, we went through that last time =P
<micahg> drew212: well, I'm still not so clear on the audio side of things, but I don't think Firefox has any control over the audio unless it's HTML 5 and not using a plugin
<micahg> drew212: any youtube issues should be between flash and pulseaudio
<micahg> drew212: also each version of Ubuntu has a different audio stack with its own quirks
<micahg> drew212: there was a pulseaudio bug where it was locking the process so only 1 sound at a time worked
<micahg> maco: are you still around?
<maco> yeah
<maco> just had a nice little fight with lp and bzr
<maco> oh god
 * maco headdesk
<drew212> idk, i just marked them all dupes becuase they were all experiencing no sound in firefox... i was being a bit zealous =D
<maco> oh oh wait i read ubot2's blah wrong
<micahg> maco: any experience debugging sound issues?  apparently some people have trouble with flash in Firefox
<maco> i thought it said 31 dupes
<maco> i tend to just assume it's adobe's fault
<micahg> drew212: well, it's a natural conclusion, but after UDS, I feel it's not the correct way to go
<drew212> UDS?
<micahg> maco: I would tend to agree :)
<maco> ubuntu developer summit
<drew212> ahh
<drew212> once i get through school i hope to attend more ubuntu functions
<micahg> we had many discussions on how bugs that look similar with different types of hardware can  have different causes
<lifeless> maco: what was wrong with lp/bzr?
<maco> yeah sound is so convoluted that lots of seemingly the same ("they all say intel hda!") hardware that is actually very different can have similar symptoms that need different patches
<maco> lifeless: inexperience :)
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> if you have questions, ask!happy to help
<maco> i couldnt figure out how to change branch ownership
<drew212> micahg: i apologize for my ignorance =P
<micahg> drew212: well, no updates for 2.5 months, so I wonder if anyone is still experiencing it
<maco> there's a "change branch reviewer" button but the *owner* part is hidden inside "change branch details" which means i didnt find it
<lifeless> maco: ah; did you manage?
<drew212> i dont have the problem in lucid
<micahg> drew212: don't worry, we learn from experience
<maco> and then i wasnt sure if that was what i wanted, since i didnt know if itd rename the branch to match the team i was setting it to be owned by or if itd still have my username in it
<drew212> micahg: true
<micahg> drew212: I had a pulse issue for a while in karmic, but I think an update fixed it
<maco> lifeless: im declaring the fact that it took 2 people a half hour to find the way to change the owner a usability bug
<lifeless> sure :)
<lifeless> please do file a bug on launchpad-cde about finding it hard to find/use
<maco> nigel was the other who was going "wait wait i know its possible....somehow..."
<micahg> drew212: so, once again, not really sure :)
<maco> lifeless: might want to pop into #gally and ask peacetara what she found difficult on lp. she just used it for the first time 2 days ago to push a branch to my project and she says it was very confusing
<maco> im used to most of LP's weirdness by now so im not a good usability test anymore
<drew212> im going to post the Old untouched bugs respons from the bug responses wiki
<lifeless> oh, I know we're unusable
<drew212> micahg: sound good?
<lifeless> I'm just offering to help when you're stuck :)
 * micahg will do a quick search on adobe's tracker
<drew212> it has been fixed for my dist.
<zus> ddecator, are you around?
<micahg> drew212: there are a few bugs in adobe's tracker
<micahg> drew212: also the 10.0.45 update might have fixed a few things
<maco> lifeless: well now im discovering that my gmail filters for bugmail are inadequate now that i report bugs in lp that arent ubuntu bugs :P all my bug subscriptions are going into the ubuntu folder, wrongly, so im trying to come up with filters that are actually correct. confusing.
<drew212> micahg: so how should we proceed?
<lifeless> maco: ugh
 * micahg still hides from most flash bugs :)
<lifeless> maco: gmail is a bit hard to filter well with
<maco> yeah
<maco> Project: Ubuntu in those long-form emails would make things simpler
<micahg> drew212: well, you can search the adobe tracker and see if you find something that looks similar, we can note it move to flash and mark triaged
<micahg> drew212: https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/
<micahg> drew212: actually: https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP
<maco> i have 2 filter rules. one matches on "package in ubuntu:" the other on "status in ubuntu:" because if theres no package marked yet its the latter
<maco> (aside from my ones that are for bugs assigned to me and so forth)
<drew212> https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-2437 here is a simmilar one
<drew212> well that was the problem i was having
<drew212> there is another one that is resolved
<micahg> drew212: a little out of date, but I'll bite, do you want to comment and add that to the description?
<drew212> im looking for a more recent/relavant one...
<micahg> drew212: k, let me know
<drew212> micahg: here is a more recent one https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-2437
<micahg> drew212: that's the same one :P
<drew212> oh damn =P
<drew212> ok, so thats the most recent one with the same problem
<micahg> drew212: k, let's take it, use the note about commenting upstream :)
<drew212> the one saying that it has been reported to the developers of the software?
<micahg> drew212: yep
<drew212> should i add a package or no?
<micahg> drew212: yeah, flashplugin-nonfree
<drew212> micahg: also affects project button?
<micahg> drew212: no, distro
<micahg> drew212: LP can't interact with JIRA yet
<drew212> micahg: ok... should i add anything asking them to test if its only a flash problem?
<micahg> drew212: who, what, where?
<drew212> at the end of my comment, should i say something like, could you please test this to verify that it is a flash plugin problem or just assume that it is?
<micahg> drew212: you can say if someone if still experiencing it, if they can comment on the upstream bug
<drew212> micahg: Thank you for your bug report. This bug has been reported to the developers of the software. You can track it and make comments at: https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-4588. If anyone is still experiencing this bug, please comment on the upstream bug.
<micahg> drew212: with their latest software versions
<drew212> Does that look good as a comment?
<micahg> drew212: that's a newer one :)
<drew212> whats a newer one?
<micahg> the one in that link
<drew212> micahg: yeah, thats the one i linked no?
<micahg> drew212: no
<drew212> oh, damn my clumsiness
<micahg> drew212: also, that one it works and then stops, is that the symptom?
<drew212> oh, no, lol i have so many tabs open i'm getting helluva confused
<drew212> ok i changed it to the original bug FP-2437
<micahg> drew212: sounds good
<drew212> ok done...
<drew212> now can we triage it?
<drew212> *not a member of bug control
<micahg> drew212: doing it now :)
<micahg> drew212: what importancE?
<drew212> second, i said low but i dont remember why
<micahg> drew212: you didn't say why :)
<drew212> micahg: i had the reason in my head =P
 * micahg is going to set it to medium since it makes part of a core app not work
<drew212> because sound is a more cosmetic/usability issue it doesnt limit the functionality of the application
<micahg> drew212: part of the functionality is watching youtube videos :)
<drew212> yeah =P
<drew212> but its easily worked around, you can whistle your own music :P
<drew212> medium sounds good
<micahg> drew212: done
<drew212> sweet =)
<drew212> i finally feel like i triaged a bug and completed something now =)
<micahg> drew212: congrats :) on to the next one?
<drew212> sure =)
<drew212> i need to start doing 5-a days
<micahg> drew212: k
<drew212> how about the firefox bookmark dragging one?
<micahg> all the hard ones...
<drew212> lol, did you have an easy one in mind?
<micahg> drew212: k, number?
<drew212> i gotta find it first
<drew212> hmm i cant seem to find it, do you have any bugs in mind?
<micahg> drew212: just pick one
<drew212> well the dragging bookmark one is really starting to annoy me, because i experience it =P
<drew212> how about bug 452608
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 452608 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "it is probably related with playing videos (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452608
<drew212> the name needs to be changed first off =P
<drew212> and its a really old bug
 * micahg thinks it was solved
<drew212> is it a duplicate?
<micahg> drew212: oh, maybe not...
<micahg> drew212: I'd definited ask if they're still affected
<drew212> posting the old untouched bugs comment
<drew212> do i leave the brackets in apport-collect <bug #>?
<drew212> micahg: or do i just add the number after the # sign?
<drew212> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<micahg> drew212: no, replace <bug #> with the bug number
<drew212> alrite, done...
<drew212> O_o i found a bug simmilar to the one we triaged
<micahg> drew212: don't forget to set to incomplete when asking for info
<drew212> done
<drew212> how should we handle bug 445937
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 445937 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "there is no audio in flash (YouTube) (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445937
<drew212> should i start by marking firefox-3.5 invalid, and adding flashplugin-nofree?
<micahg> drew212: that's the same upstream flash bug
<drew212> so mark it as a dupe? or do the same as the last one?
<micahg> drew212: mark as a dupe and fix the title
<drew212> fix the title?
<micahg> drew212: no audio in browsers
<micahg> drew212: that's what the upstream bug is
<drew212> should i leave [master]?
<micahg> drew212: sure
<drew212> the upstream bug title is no sound in flash
<micahg> drew212: you're right, that sounds better too :)
<drew212> ok done
<drew212> feature requests are for ubuntu.brainstorm correct?
<micahg> drew212: depends
<drew212> check out bug 429547
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 429547 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Feature Request: Printing, Optimizing Space (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429547
<drew212> it doesnt look like one for brainstorm, but i man be wrong
<micahg> drew212: nope, not for brainstorm, but something's not right, that shouldn't ahppen
<drew212> ok, so how do we continue? ask for more information?
<micahg> drew212: use old untouched bugs
<micahg> also, the feature should already exist
<drew212> should i remove feature request from the title?
<micahg> drew212: can you test with print preview and see if you are experiencing it?
<micahg> drew212: nah
<drew212> i dont... i'm pretty sure i used to...
<micahg> drew212: wait, yes
 * micahg should mark wishlist instead
<drew212> when my printer prints it always prints an extra page, but its usually blank =D
<micahg> drew212: that's bad
<drew212> i know, but i dont know how to reprort it correctly, so rather than have a bad bug report, i leave it be
<drew212> i think it happens mostly with gimp..
<drew212> why would we wishlist it if it's a bug?
<micahg> drew212: ah, so a global problem
<micahg> drew212: feature request is wishlist
<drew212> micahg: i thought we determined it's a bug?
<micahg> drew212: well, I forgot, need to go to bed soon :)
<drew212> lol, me too
<drew212> so, mark it as incomplete?
<micahg> drew212: yep
<drew212> micahg: finished?
<micahg> drew212: with?
<drew212> the bug
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> i think its a printer problem though, because it happens with every browser he uses...
<drew212> what distro would that be?
<micahg> drew212: hopefully Ubuntu, see nick :P
<drew212> nixternal?
<drew212> nick who?
<micahg> drew212: no, ubuntu_giant (reporter)
<drew212> what is that?
<micahg> drew212: look who submitted the bug report
<drew212> oh!
<drew212> im going to move on for now...
<drew212> i have 2 more bugs to hit before 12 =P
<micahg> drew212: I think printing is handled by cairo, if you want you can search here for a similar report: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/
<drew212> nothing i could find
<drew212> what is freedesktop bugzilla?
<micahg> drew212: freedesktop.org is where xorg and cairo amongst other things come from
<drew212> O_o
<drew212> micahg: does bug 304306 need to be marked triaged because it has been found upstream already?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 304306 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Firefox auto scroll icon is not transparent (affects: 5) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304306
<micahg> drew212: let me see
<drew212> i can confirm it
<micahg> drew212: which version?
<drew212> 3.6.3
<micahg> drew212: k, I'll mark all 3 sources as triaged then
<micahg> drew212: done
<drew212> should i assign it to the mozilla-bugs #429698? like the other one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 429698 in xdelta (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync xdelta 1.1.3-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429698
<drew212> oops
<micahg> drew212: ?
<drew212> thats the upstream bug
<micahg> drew212: no need to assign FF bugs
<drew212> alrite
<drew212> thanks again micahg
<micahg> drew212: np
<micahg> drew212: thank you for working on bugs
<micahg> drew212: BTW, you can get links to upstream trackers as well: mozilla 429698
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 429698 in General "Linux autoscroll icon no longer transparent" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=429698
<ddecator> zus: now i am
<zus> ddecator,  howz it going?
<ddecator> zus: not bad, yourself?
<zus> very well
<drew212> micahg: are you still around?
<micahg> drew212: barely
<drew212> lol, how do you get notified on all firefox bugs?
<drew212> i notice you're listed under, also notified
<ddecator> i can help with FF bugs if micah needs to go
<micahg> drew212: I subscribe to the packages
<drew212> ahh!
<micahg> drew212: it ends up being a lot of mail, so be careful
<drew212> i can set up filters =D
<ddecator> drew212: https://edge.launchpad.net/firefox "Subscribe to bug mail"
<ddecator> and yes, expect quite a bit of mail, haha
<micahg> ddecator: not that one
<ddecator> micahg: oops, yah just realized that..
<micahg> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/
<ddecator> yah, that's it
<ddecator> drew212: ^^
<drew212> i also subscribed to 3.0 and 3.5, should i unsubscribe those?
<ddecator> up to you, i'm just subscribed to the unversioned firefox package since it's used in lucid and will be used from now on
<drew212> where can i look at my subscriptions?
<ddecator> plus 3.6 is going to be backported soon
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, but I think we're keeping the sources for the moment
<ddecator> micahg: gotcha
<drew212> gah i cant create a filter from the message in thunderbird
<micahg> drew212: you need a custom filter
<drew212> micahg: ok...
 * micahg has to go to sleep now but can help tomorrow
<drew212> ddecator: can you walk me thru it?
<ddecator> drew212: i can try. i don't use thunderbird regularly, but i used to. let me take a look
<drew212> micahg: what should the message header be?
<drew212> after that i'm golden
<drew212> ddecator: i think he fell asleep
<ddecator> drew212: haha, he's probably afk for the night
<ddecator> ah, i think that's it
<ddecator> drew212: Tools > Message Filters
<ddecator> (i'm using TB 3.0)
<drew212> me too
<drew212> there is no reply-to header tho... =X
<ddecator> i have a filter setup on gmail that moves all emails with "[Bug" in the subject to a Bugs label, but not sure if that's the kind of thing you are looking to do
<drew212> that will work
<ddecator> i'll have to keep my eye out for your work then ;)
<ddecator> thanks for helping out!
<drew212> no problem
<ddecator> i haven't been able to work on FF bugs as much lately, so it's appreciated
<drew212> i'm going to the university of illinois for CS, so I plan to become a Dev soon
<drew212> soon is relative, because i graduate in 2 years =P
<ddecator> nice, you're welcome to join us in #ubuntu-chicago :)
<drew212> did you get that message?
<ddecator> yah, haha
<drew212> i'm already a member of the loco...
<ddecator> great!
<drew212> i work nights, so i cant really attend the meetings, in about 3 mo. i'm quitting work because i'll be in school
<drew212> ddecator: bug 458655 looks like a flash problem, do you agree?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 458655 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Facebook app my Aquarium - (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458655
<zus> lol my aquarium,...
<zus> i farmville!
<drew212> lol, i'm just triaging bugs =D
<ddecator> drew212: probably, but i'm not sure if it uses flash or not. odd that it works in seamonkey
<drew212> hmm, im not sure the app is even live anymore... i cant find it on facebook
<ddecator> it's a pretty old bug, so it may have been resolved. you can start by asking if it's still an issue for the OP
<drew212> thats where i'm going
<drew212> i think i've done my 5-a day already =D
<zus> brb
<ddecator> drew212: good deal :) i need to start that back up once finals are over..
<davely> exit
<BUGabundo_remote> Summer gives us pretty short clothes :)
<simar> what is dbus
<arand> !info dbus
<ubot2> arand: dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.16-2ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 184 kB, installed size 604 kB
<BUGabundo_remote> cough simple cough
<simar> !info dbus
<ubot2> simar: dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.16-2ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 184 kB, installed size 604 kB
<simar> !info hal
<ubot2> simar: hal (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.14-0ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 356 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<simar> help
<BUGabundo_remote> what's up ?
<GrooveChampion> #589606
<GrooveChampion> More information needed?
<BUGabundo_remote> bug #589606
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589606 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "problem with repainting under vanishing panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589606
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe
<BUGabundo_remote> nice bug
<BUGabundo_remote> never saw it before
<GrooveChampion> I think i got another one: disabling desktop-effects does not always work. Sometimes a window still is transparent. But dont know whether this is a compiz bug:
<GrooveChampion> http://picasaweb.google.de/johan.kroeckel/UbuntuBugs#5478663544415233298
<GrooveChampion> Maybe metacity
<GrooveChampion> Would you file it against compiz, metacity or something else?
<GrooveChampion> #589616
<GrooveChampion> More useful information I can add?
<yofel> can you please use 'bug 589616' so the bot is triggered? thanks ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589616 in compiz (Ubuntu) "disableing desktopeffects does not always comletely work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589616
<GrooveChampion> sure
<bilalakhtar> Someone, please mark bug 589507 as triaged and of high importance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589507 in gdebi (Ubuntu) "GDebi closes if password is not entered correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589507
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: why 'High' ?
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: Its a major error, especially for new users who wanna install debs.
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: as I can see: "This bug affects 2 people"
<BlackZ> please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: ok, medium is fine. No need for triaged. I am setting it to In Progress and assigning myself. Its a small error
<yofel> erm, but there's an easy workaround: simply use the correct pw...
<BlackZ> I'd say 'Low'
<yofel> yep
<BlackZ> marking as such
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: ok. But such a flaw is there in lucid as well..... I never felt that. Ok, low is fine.
<yofel> bilalakhtar: if it's in lucid nominate it for lucid and go through the SRU process once it's fixed in maverick
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: done
<yofel> bilalakhtar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bilalakhtar> yofel: Yes, I am preparing gdebi 0.6.0ubuntu2
<BlackZ> please, consider to apply in the bug control team if you have triaged bugs for a while
<bilalakhtar> yofel: This Will be the first SRU I am working on. I have packaged many apps and have merged but never SRU
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: this is the 5th bug I am triaging :)
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: so I'd say to wait again a while, always double-check the bugs, especially first to confirm them
<yofel> bilalakhtar: heh, there's a first time for everything. I would say you should ask mvo if this qualifies for a SRU
<bilalakhtar> yofel: mvo?
<bilalakhtar> yofel: It should. I think. And this is gonna be the first "main" package I will work on
<bilalakhtar> MOTUs cannot sponsor. I will need to search for a core-dev
<yofel> Michael Vogt, mvo on irc, He's related to most package installation apps afaik - https://edge.launchpad.net/~mvo
<bilalakhtar> yofel, BlackZ: Thanks, have to eat lunch now
<bilalakhtar> bye, guys
<yofel> bye
<xteejx> Hey guys, where can I find a mentor to go through a merge with me?
<xteejx> I want to learn as my first MOTU piece of work :)
<xteejx> Or showing me how to work on a FTBFS which is probably easier, the MOTU wiki is a little hard to understand for beginners :(
<jibel> vish, hi, why did you affect bug 519908 to dpkg ? IMO a parse error in a gconf schema has little to do with dpkg.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 519908 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "package cheese 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519908
<vish> jibel: i'm unsure what the user wants actually , if he wants the cheese fixed or the uninstall fixed, noticed several such bugs in dpkg and hence moved it there , pls re-assign as appropriate
<jibel> vish, however an empty schema file is more a problem specific to the user's system.
<vish> jibel: maybe dpkg could handle those better?
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone ever saw a report of Toshiba NB200-134 taking 15-25 min to boot?
<jibel> vish, dpkg simply reports the error returned by the maintainer script (in this case the call to gconf-schemas) and cannot interpret it in some way.
<jibel> vish, at best the maintainer script could check the return status of gconf-schemas and do something if it's not 0.
<vish> jibel: ah , yeah
<talvigi> i have a bug in the firefox Lucid Lynx
<BUGabundo_remote> only one?
<BUGabundo_remote> lucky you
<talvigi> it always starts with offline
<BUGabundo_remote> humm I remember that one
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: do you recall it ?
<talvigi> well how can you say it must be bugs free
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: no
<micahg> talvigi: who says it's bug free?
<talvigi> its the ubuntu promise
<talvigi> i think
<micahg> talvigi: no, we try to make things bug free, but it's impossible to promise such a thing
<talvigi> bcz we people are here because of windows bugs
<micahg> talvigi: the advantage is you can help fix bugs in Ubuntu whereas Windows is a black box
<talvigi> and indeed these bugs are source of our lessons
<micahg> talvigi: so, back to your bug, are you offline when you close Firefox?
<talvigi> not some times not but may be i get some time disconnected from net
<talvigi> but i have never tried to make it offline by my own hands
<micahg> talvigi: well, it remembers the state you close it in
<talvigi> micahg than it must remember my state of being online when some times electric goes off
<PrototypeX29A> hey friends
<nigelb> JFo: I begin to undertand the craziness that you go through every day
<nigelb> bug 182473
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 182473 in lynx (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "rtl8187 drops connection (affects: 23) (dups: 4) (heat: 266)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182473
<nigelb> someone opened a lynx task :x
<nigelb> (I just closed it)
<Pici> heh
<JFo> yeah
<JFo> multiply that by about 6000 :)
 * nigelb o.O
<drew212> is there a way i can create a virtual fresh ubuntu install?
<hggdh> drew212: well, yes, booting from the ISO image and installing it
<drew212> ahh, good plan
<hggdh> :-)
<joaopinto> uh,, odd question
<drew212> is there a virtual machine i could use?
<nigelb> hggdh: how is that a virtual fresh intsall?
<joaopinto> virtualbox
<nigelb> :P
<Pici> Testdrive?
<hggdh> nigelb: rephrasing: booting from -- say -- testdrive
<hggdh> Pici: indeed
<nigelb> hggdh: hehe
<Pici> I was trying to think of the name.
<nigelb> Has everyone seen http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/operation-cleansweep-launched/ ?
<hggdh> nigelb: yes :-)
<nigelb> We could really use some help over there.  Even 1 patch a day helps :)
<nigelb> hggdh: \o/
<drew212> idk how to search for patches =X
<nigelb> drew212: Its on the post I think
<drew212> *reading
<nigelb> I'm headed to bed, night folks :)
<drew212> hey micahg
<micahg> drew212: hi
<micahg> drew212: I just realized that the old untouched bug comment say 10.04 dev release which should be 10.10
<drew212> 10.10? i thought we were on 10.04?
<micahg> drew212: 10.10 is the devel release
<drew212> should we change the wiki?
<micahg> drew212: done already :)
<drew212> damn, i was on it too =D
<drew212> is bug 589784 a firefox bug? it should be a nautilus bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589784 in firefox (Ubuntu) "No Proper Thumbnail For All Image Files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589784
<drew212> micahg: you agree?
<micahg> drew212: yep, move to nautilus
<micahg> drew212: keep in mind that people use report a bug in firefox since it's the only place in the stable release to submit a bug w/out using apport on the cli
<drew212> kk
<drew212> kk
<genux> micahg: .. soz I was not around during the week, regarding the triaging of that bug
<micahg> genux: k, I should be on Sunday
<genux> what sort of time ? I could be around about 7-9pm UTC ?
<micahg> genux: I should be around
<genux> micahg: great :) what sort of time ? I could be around about 7-9pm UTC ?
<PrototypeX29A> i have 66 mails in my IMap inbox from which only 31 are collected, this is really disgusting as this can really fuck up work flow
<PrototypeX29A> i mean it just does show some emails
<PrototypeX29A> is there anyway to figure out why this happens?
<zus> where does vbox make its virtual disc?
<ddecator> ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/
<zus> oh -  wrong channel but thank you ddecator
<zus> this has gotten me so frustrated...
<[CM]> question, after being logged on for more than 14 hours my ADD REMOVE users quits working in 10.04 you can click on Add all day and nothing happens
<charlie-tca> Your sudo permissions have expired; you must reopen the ADD/Remove Users windows again
<charlie-tca> root permissions have a time limit, unless you modify the configuration
<zus> is there a link for virtualbox bugs? i cant install ubuntu on it.. nor do i see an option for mounting .iso files to try another os. one other person was having trouble with lucid install on a vbox.
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/247364
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 247364 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Some emails are not displayed but are saved in the mailbox file (affects: 6) (heat: 61)" [Medium,Triaged]
<PrototypeX29A> this bug is really old and nasty, :/
<micahg> zus: depends on if you
<micahg> zus: if you're use -ose or not
<micahg> hggdh: ^^ evo bug :)
<zus> micahg,  hmm didnt notice....the -ose (i dont have the -ose one)
<micahg> zus: which version of virtualbox
<zus> oracle i think it does not have  -ose, after checking the repositories  i see a 3.1 sun virtualbox....
<hggdh> looking
<micahg> zus: which version do you have
<micahg> zus: 3.2 is in lucid-backports for ose and maverick
<zus> how do i get them?
<micahg> zus: well, depends on my original question, are you running the ose version or the virtualbox.org version?
<zus> im using kpackagekit to remove the oracle virtualbox some reason its not letting me install 3.1 sun virtualbox
<micahg> zus: oracle is newer
<zus> virtualbox.org (wich hopefully was removed)
<micahg> zus: here are instructions for getting the latest version: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<zus> thanks
<zus> this is exactly what i ahve done  a few days ago
<zus> since then after trying to get ktorrent 4 compiled and that didnt work...i reisntalled fresh. now  vbox  isnt cooperating.
<micahg> zus: 3.2.2 was just released
<zus> a few days ago, not even a week
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: what about this bug?
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: i think i might still have it
<zus> thanks micahg  for pointing  out the  ose portion. im going to try it.
<micahg> zus: ose doesn't have USB support
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: i'm not sure wether my evolution does download it and just doesn't show it or whether it fails to fetch the maill
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: keep in mind that this bug deals with messages being marked as junk. Is this your case?
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: i couldn't use tail as in the bug report, as my mail isn't in the local mailbox (never figured out how to get the nmail there) but in the mailbox for the specific imap server
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: it is?
 * zus is ready to throw this pc into the trash!
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: yes... although a lot of people came in with *other* issues
<zus> micahg,  i cant win for losing.
<micahg> zus: ?
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: the original poster doesn't mention junk filter
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: no, the OP did not. But this was his problem
<hggdh> and I commented early on on that
<zus> micahg, this stupid vbox . monday i was ok tuesayd i reinstalled my os  todays vox dont work
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: then i should check my junk, as the symptoms are the same
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: might be a good idea, yes.
<PrototypeX29A> i have three empty junk folders (1 per imap server and 1 for the overall thing)
<PrototypeX29A> here you agree that there is a problem and sent it upstream: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/247364/comments/13
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 247364 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Some emails are not displayed but are saved in the mailbox file (affects: 6) (heat: 60)" [Medium,Triaged]
<PrototypeX29A> the upstream bug is still unconfirmed
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: OK. Then this is *not* your bug. Let's not make the bug even more confusing
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: try View/Hide Deleted msgs -- unmark it
<hggdh> and see if there is a difference
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: then try View/Show hidden msgs
<PrototypeX29A> i think this did not change anything, but i just clicked something called "clear" in the search menu
<PrototypeX29A> now i see more messages
<PrototypeX29A> hggdh: i guess it shows now all messages
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: which setting?
<hggdh> oooohhhh
<PrototypeX29A> i don't now there is Search -> Clear
<hggdh> you had a search running...
<hggdh> yes. This very much might be it -- searches are remembered, and they are not clearly visible
<PrototypeX29A> yes i was looking whether there are some obvious filters
<hggdh> (upstream is working on it, making searches more clearly visible)
<PrototypeX29A> thanks for you help
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: welcome. You might, just in case, add a comment in the bug about it (may be a similar situation with others)
<PrototypeX29A> the one i posted?
<hggdh> yes
<PrototypeX29A> ok
<hggdh> PrototypeX29A: thank you, I appreciate
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-05
<drew212> ddecator: hey are you around?
<drew212> or is anyone from bug control around?
<dnivra> hello. i know certain bugs in ubuntu have nicknames. where are the nicknames stored and how do I find out which bug is a nickname associated with?
<ddecator> drew212: now i am
<nigelb> kklimonda: ping
<nigelb> do you know how to do that? i.e. send a mail via python..
<nigelb> Also, there would need to be a little bit of editing of the text and support for that
<kklimonda> nigelb: you can use smtplib
<nigelb> kklimonda: can we have a caht over the week on this?
<nigelb> *chat
<kklimonda> nigelb: you can launch $EDITOR before sending, add some simple file attachment feature. While not as easy and straighforward as using reportbug it would be much easier to code it if there are problems with reportbug.
<kklimonda> nigelb: sure
<nigelb> kklimonda: I've asked the reportbug folks for help.  If I can't do it wth reportbug, I'll have to go this way
<kklimonda> nigelb: what problems have you had with hooking up into reportbug? have you tried using python interface or have you been trying to work nice with the program itself by passing some arguments?
<nigelb> kklimonda: well, it hooks up fine, but the description instead of being the body, becomes the *NAME* of the attachment, which is very strange
<kklimonda> nigelb: hmm, I'll give it a shot later, maybe I can work something out
<kklimonda> if only I could clone you branch :/
<kklimonda> nigelb: any idea what may be a problem: $ bzr branch lp:~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/report-debian
<kklimonda> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/trunk/".
<kklimonda> ?
<nigelb> kklimonda: no clue whats going wrong.  somethign wrong with lp perhaps?
<xteejx> Afternoon all!!
<xteejx> Have the LPGM firefox scripts been built in the PPA for Maverick yet?
<yofel> xteejx: they have https://edge.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa/+packages
<xteejx> yofel: Ohh it was recently :) Couldn't see it few days ago hehe thanks yofel :)
<yofel> np, the new version has a fixed word highlighter too finally
<xteejx> finally! It annoyed me with it cutting links and end of comments off
<xteejx> what's this "ButtonTags"?
<hggdh> ugh! Valentino Rossi high-sided bad in Mugello
<drew212> oh no
<drew212> is he ok?
<hggdh> yeah... bad exposed fractures on right leg
<drew212> eww
<drew212> they do go really fast in motoGP =P, exposed fractures are expected
<hggdh> should be going thru surgery to reduce it now
<hggdh> http://www.motogp.com/en/videos/2010/FREE+EXCLUSIVE+VIDEO+Rossi+crash+in+Mugello+FP2
<hggdh> getting out alive is already a gain, froma  high-side like this
<drew212> no kidding
<drew212> high sides are bad =X
<drew212> hggdh: do you ride?
<hggdh> drew212: I do
<hggdh> and my sons
<drew212> hggdh: my son is too young to ride =P, but I do
<hggdh> heh. Been there ;-) on the other hand, riding in the DFW area is getting more and more dangerous
<drew212> DFW?
<hggdh> Dallas-Fort Worth
<drew212> ahh, why's that?
<hggdh> (1) too many squids on the road; (2) car drivers are getting obnoxious
<drew212> car drivers have always been obnoxious =P
<hggdh> yes, but here they used to be nice
<hggdh> now it is common to have a car tail-gating you
<drew212> keep a few paintballs in ur pocket
<drew212> =D
<drew212> when they tailgate, you know what to do
<HollowPoint> Anyone here know anything about a bug in Lucid, where after setting up a LAMP server, when you try to browse to a php file, it simply downloads in your browser?
<hggdh> HollowPoint: sounds more like you are missing/misconfigured the PHP mod. But, probably, the #ubuntu-server is a better channel for this
<xteejx> Hey all!
<xteejx> bug 590190 - has anyone else noticed this? I know it's very minor but still...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590190 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Applications menu skips options when scrolling up with mouse (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590190
<xteejx> Wow just filed 3 bugs in 10 minutes hehe :)
<xteejx> On a hunt today ;)
<bilkulbekar> hi guys, how do i start triaging the bugs?
<bilkulbekar> ?
<bilkulbekar> how do i start triaging the bugs?'
<yofel> hi bilkulbekar, welcome, if you're new you should start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<bilkulbekar> yofel: already went through it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#untriaged, this is where i am..
<bilkulbekar> yofel: but is it okay to try it on my personal machine, or on a VM?
<yofel> for triaging you don't need a VM, for reproducing bugs it might be helpful to have a VM of the development version, testdrive is an easy way to get one
<yofel> bilkulbekar: and if you're new, it's easier if you start by triaging bugs for software you're already familiar with, the desktop for example
<bilkulbekar> testdrive? its ok.. i have VMWare workstation..
<bilkulbekar> yofel: yeah totally new.. not with the testing.. but with ubuntu testing... thanks.. i wil start with the destop
<yofel> that's certainly fine too
<bilkulbekar> yofel: launchpad doesnt have enough searching options.. need to search for Desktop.. and new bugs
<yofel> bilkulbekar: the general list of desktop related packages is kept by the desktop-bugs team: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs
<yofel> choose a package, go to advanced search, uncheck all status boxes other than new, and click search (sorting by 'newest first' helps too)
<yofel> bilkulbekar: like I did for evince (document viewer) here: http://u.nu/93zdb
<bilkulbekar> yofel: and the package here will be desktop?
<yofel> no, the package name is the source package name of the package that contains the application
<yofel> bilkulbekar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage explains that a big
<yofel> *bit
<yofel> bilkulbekar: you'll find a lot of helpful information in our knowledge base https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase - read it when you have time for it
<bilkulbekar> yofel: thanks, i am going through it.
<chelz> are bug reports independent of ubuntu version, as in are bugs that affect multiple versions of ubuntu marked such that they are labeled with multiple ubuntu releases (karmic, lucid, etc) or is there a separate bug per ubuntu release?
<yofel> they are marked with multiple releases
<chelz> thanks
<yofel> a bug is always against the current development release, if the bug exists in a stable release and the fix qualifies for a SRU then you propose it for that release
<chelz> oh
<chelz> so to begin the process of an SRU someone has to check if the bug is present in the latest version?
<yofel> seehttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates (you can nominate it for the stable release it affect yourself, the devs will decide if they'll fix it there)
<yofel> yes, for a bug to be fixed in a stable release it first needs to be fixed in the devel release
<yofel> *see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bilkulbekar> yofel: what about feature testing for the next ubuntu?
<chelz> is there a commonly-used process for say a bug that is present in a past ubuntu release, but isn't present in a newer release? say if the bug is the result of multiple packages interacting, how does one figure out where the issue is?
<yofel> bilkulbekar: for testing ubuntu you should contact the ubuntu testing team (#ubuntu-testing) as the bugsquad is only for triaging of bug reports
<bilkulbekar> yofel: thanks
<nickname1238> any way I can help out on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/574462 or is there already enough attached info? I have a machine with an affected drive that I haven't put Lucid on yet.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574462 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "udisks-probe-ata-smart causes HSM violations (affects: 6) (heat: 152)" [Undecided,In progress]
<chelz> is it all that common for bugs present in older releases to just not get SRUs because no one cares enough to put in the work to fix them?
<hggdh> chelz: not that no one cares enough, but usually because the bug does not meet the criteria for SRU
<hggdh> or that nobody raised it in the first place...
<chelz> well SRU requires a patch be provided right? requesting a SRU can't be done without a patch
<chelz> i think i read
<hggdh> chelz: yes, they usually require a patch (or, better still, a debdiff)
<hggdh> chelz: so one would cherry-pick the devel (Maverick) patch for the issue, and retrofit it (say, on Lucid)
<chelz> ah
<chelz> yeah that would require some experience and quite a bit of time. i'm all for offering up running test fixes and providing info about my system but i don't really have the resources to track down the cause of bugs (and potential fixes), only really investigate the nature of them and perhaps provide workarounds that could help in resulting fixes
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-06
<hggdh> chelz: no problem we still welcome your help :-)
<chelz> yeah i'm trying to keep up with the bugs i've posted on. i only started yesterday but i clicked the subscribe stuff.
<chelz> it is hard to try to keep interest for a bug if it's no long affecting me though, heh
<penguin42> yeh, Iv'e got a few that take some effort to reproduce these days even if they were an everyday occurence at the time I reported them
<penguin42> yeuch I wonder where that's coming from - chromium trying to access usr/share/fonts - not /usr/share/fonts
<hggdh> well, there are many other bugs to be looked at, anyway
<marti1125> hello :D
<chelz> yeah. lots of bugs, not much time
<marti1125> i am new :D
<drew212> damnit, i need a notepad in launchpad, i have a few bugs i'm working on but i want to add some personal upstream bug links to it for reference...
<micahg> drew212: there are a few postit programs for your desktop
<drew212> i know...
<drew212> but i want it in launchpad so i can see it when i'm looking at the bug...
<micahg> drew212: there's probably a FF addon for that
<drew212> because this bug bug 590285 may be related to adobe FF-2411
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590285 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox closes all opened windows when moving mouse (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590285
<micahg> drew212: please don't tell people to install flash 10.1
<drew212> =(, thats what the upstreams are saying...
<drew212> https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-2411
<micahg> drew212: sure, but it makes our job harder, that's what upstreams usually do
<micahg> *usually as in try the latest trunk build :)
<drew212> lol
<drew212> how does it make our job harder?
<drew212> if its a flash issue and it's fixed in their new release shouldn't it be installed?
<micahg> drew212: manually installed files make debugging later harder
<drew212> oh
<drew212> well my system is a debugging nightmare =D
<micahg> drew212: as in, when we update, we have to go get people to uninstall the manual stuff
<drew212> i compile practically everything from source, i thought it was better that way
<micahg> drew212: after 10.1 is packaged, we can make a PPA for people to test from
<micahg> drew212: not from a triage perspective :)
<drew212> :-X, sorry
<micahg> drew212: as for that bug, the best thing probably would have been to ask for an apport crash report
<micahg> drew212: we learn from experience :)
<drew212> i know, but i cant get a damn thing right =D
<drew212> its like spray and pray...
<drew212> maybe i'll hit something soon
<micahg> that upstream bug is hit or miss anyways
<micahg> I have 32 bit flash running fine, we don't package 64 bit anyways
<drew212> im pretty sure i'm running 64, how do i check?
<micahg> about:plugins
<drew212> about=.Plugins minus the period?
<micahg> drew212: just copy and paste :)
<atrus> there still isn't a 64-bit release that's non-"alpha", and there still isn't a 64-bit version of 10.1 afaik.
<micahg> atrus: correct
<drew212> micahg: it says command not found =X
<micahg> atrus: last press release I saw said sometime after the 10.1 release
<atrus> i've been using gnash more recently. it's slow, but at least it doesn't crash, or take 100% cpu with npwrapper.
<micahg> drew212: about : plugins w/out spaces
<drew212> micahg: in terminal? cuz its not working
<micahg> drew212: no, in firefox
<drew212> rotfl
<micahg> drew212: did you install a .deb?
<drew212> i dont remember
<drew212> i have shockwave flash, but nothing else...
<micahg> drew212: dpkg -l | grep flash
<drew212> should i paste the output?
<micahg> drew212: pastebin
<drew212> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445469/
<micahg> drew212: that's the 32 bit version
<drew212> hmm...
<drew212> i swore i installed the 64 bit back when i intsalled 9.04 64 bit
<micahg> drew212: package is 64 bit, but flash isn't
<micahg> drew212: you can check about:plugins
<drew212> i did, there is nothing about adobe flash player in here...
<micahg> drew212: try a CTRL + F for flash
<drew212> has shockwave flash two times
<drew212> thats it
<micahg> drew212: shockwave flash is it
<drew212> shockwave is adobe?
<micahg> drew212: yes
<micahg> drew212: they bought it :)
<drew212> oh, lol
<drew212> micahg: it doesnt say much =P
<micahg> drew212: it gives you path/to/file :)
<drew212> lol, it does?
<micahg> drew212: what version of FF?
<drew212> 3.6.3
<micahg> should give you /path/to/file :)
<micahg> oh wait, I guess it doesn't :)
<drew212> micahg: i was going to say, it only has the file name
<micahg> drew212: I'm thinking of the apport hook :)
<drew212> <--boggle
<micahg> we1rd22?
<drew212> micahg: i still have tons to learn :-X
<micahg> drew212: almost as much as I had to learn when I started doing this last year :)
<drew212> micahg: i know what apport is but i don't know what the hook is
<micahg> drew212: it attaches the plugins file to the bugs that are reported w/apport
<drew212> ok
<micahg> drew212: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/annotate/head:/debian/apport/firefox.py if you're interested
<drew212> the file already exhists...
<drew212> hmm...
<micahg> drew212: ?
<drew212> i tried dropping the file into the folder but it already exhists...
<micahg> drew212: yeah, you have a copy on your system
<drew212> replace?
<micahg> drew212: no, I was just showing you the contents
<drew212> oh, lol
<drew212> i thought it was a patch =P
<micahg> drew212: no, that's the file in our branch :)
<drew212> micahg: figured that out
<drew212> micahg: don't you live in the chicago area?
<micahg> drew212: yes, why?
<drew212> micahg: i'm about 2 hours west of chicago, we need to get together and you need to upload everything you know to me
<drew212> lol
<micahg> heh
<micahg> drew212: maybe you can come to one of our loco events :)
<drew212> micahg: when is the next one?
<drew212> <-- should probably look for himself on the wiki
<micahg> drew212: idk, feel free to join us in #ubuntu-chicago
<micahg> drew212: can you change to request on bug 590285 to be create a one time apport crash?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590285 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox closes all opened windows when moving mouse (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590285
<drew212> sure
<drew212> should i tell them to use the apport-collect <bug #>?
<micahg> drew212: no, let me see if we have a response for this
<drew212> ok
<drew212> i didn't find one...
<micahg> drew212: there's this, but I don't like it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20crash%20report%20or%20having%20a%20.crash%20attachment
<drew212> should i close the report then?
<drew212> didn't he report the bug with apport?
<micahg> drew212: yes, but there are apport bug reports and then there are apport crash reports
<micahg> drew212: we need a crash reprot
<micahg> *report
 * micahg should fix the wiki, maybe tomorrow
<micahg> drew212: I'll pastebin what I use
<micahg> drew212: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/445479/
<drew212> ok
<micahg> drew212: that way apport isn't permanently enabled
 * micahg is very behind on bugs
<drew212> micahg: i'm tryin to help =)
<micahg> drew212: I appreciate it :)
<drew212> seems like i'm creating more work than i'm worth tho :-/
<micahg> drew212: nah, you're fine
<drew212> micahg: well i'm off to bed, i'll triage some more tomorrow
<micahg> drew212: also, our (Mozilla team) wiki docs are pretty outdated, I have on the list for this cycle to revamp
<micahg> drew212: k, night
<vish> micahg: you are currently mentoring drew212 , right? need to update the mentors wiki..
 * vish needs to update
<micahg> vish: sort of
<vish>  hmm , the borderline , heh ;p
<micahg> vish: WRT Firefox bugs
<vish> micahg: yeah , it was one of his interests [other is kernel] > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/drew212
<micahg> vish: ah
<vish> hmm , we probably need to sort out how we mentor such students , /dual/ interests , maybe one mentor for a month and then a kernel mentor for the rest , and so on
<micahg> vish: well, could be both at the same time, mentor WRT bug control should be more general, whereas mentor WRT teams can be more specific
<micahg> vish: i.e., person working on FF bug pings me, person working on kernel bug pings kernel person
<vish> micahg: yeah , but if for ex: the above mentee , he has dual interests , and he *probably* wont work on both kernel and FF bugs on the same day , assigning 2 mentors for one mentee , is difficult to keep a balance , also , if we assign too many mentees for a mentor in one month then mentor might get overworked , and
<micahg> vish: depends
<vish> the next month might not have any mentees , .. yeah , it depends
<CynthiaG> I don't know where to begin investigating this bug, or which package to report it against, because I think Nautilus and Eye of GNOME use the same SVG render library. What to do? They say a picture is worth a thousand words, so I have a screenshot: -- http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v390/Looce/img-launchpad/svg-rendering-unusual.png -- the .svg-opt files are supposed to be rendered identically to the .svg's, using Scour by codedread
<CynthiaG> They render identically in Eye of GNOME, and identically to the .svg non-opt version in Nautilus, but Nautilus' version for the -opt's... looks like crumpled paper.
<CynthiaG> What I've tried is purging the thumbnails and refreshing Nautilus, but not logout-login yet or killing Nautilus.
<CynthiaG> Never mind my question. In double-checking that Nautilus and Eye of GNOME were using the same library, I used 'pmap `pidof PROGNAME`' and saw that Nautilus was referring to a deleted library.
<AdeGoodyer> Please could someone mark Bug #513069 as triaged for me. Many thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 513069 in linux (Ubuntu) "ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200] very erratic (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513069
<AdeGoodyer> Could someone also mark Bug #510138 as Triaged as well. Thankyou.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 510138 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "On laptop Acer Aspire 1810TZ, brightness switch changes brightness twice (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510138
<vish> AdeGoodyer: linux and kde have a different workflow , might be better to check with them first.. eitherway , linux packages need to be tested with upstream kernels too , [and also probably reported upstream] before being marked triaged
<AdeGoodyer> Ok vsih I will go back and have a look. Thanks for the advise.
<vish> AdeGoodyer: yup , kernel , tested + reported upstream = triaged > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage
 * penguin42 wonders how to get the trivial bug of bug 483833 fixed, I've put a patch in there, and there are patches about a year old up in debian, it doesn't seem to be hard to solve
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 483833 in lsof (Debian) (and 1 other project) "lsof manpage is garbled (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483833
<vish> penguin42: poke someone on #ubuntu-reviews ?
<penguin42> what's #ubuntu-reviews?
<vish> penguin42: to speed up the review of patches and try to get them processed
<penguin42> oh ok, didn't know about that one
<penguin42> oh this is a neat bug: bug 494616
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 494616 in cairo-clock (Ubuntu) "Antique clock face shows 4 as IV rather than IIII . (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494616
<xelister> he new ubuntu Lucid + lucid-updates + lucid-proposed is AWESOME..
<xelister> that in totally incredible
<xelister> you can actually SEND and RECEIVE email in it! wow.
<xelister> and it even does not crash every time. This is a miletstone achivement
<xelister> (in opposite to what it does in regular Lucid - kmail)
<xelister> just 2 weeks of work and it is again possible to use the email in Lucid. And I was affraid there would be some problems after upgrade
<kklimonda> xelister: why the sarcasm?
<BUGabundo> lol
<xelister> kklimonda: because the 2 weeks
<jpds> xelister: You should upgrade to GNOME.
<xelister> like 3-4 CRITICAL bugs, each of them makes kmail (flagship email app) totally unusable (100% always crashes)
<xelister> jpds: I use gnome
<xelister> first it was ALWAYS crashing on startup,  then ALWAYS crashing on other computer, then ALWAYS crashing while receiving any email
<xelister> and finally, ALWAYS crashing when sending any email
<xelister> causes:  akonadi, akonadi, akonadi(?) or some lib incompatiblity - disabling filters halped,  akonadi(?) or some lib incompatibility - using lucid-proposed helped
<xelister> and bug "kmail always slow downs computer around x10" was caused by Nepomuk
<kklimonda> xelister: but it's not like sarcastic remarks actually help or motivate us to work harder. -proposed helped? that's great, add your comment to the bug so it can be marked as verified and move forward.
<xelister> imho we must push then that proposed libs into lucid for kmail
<xelister> otherwise its useless
<jpds> xelister: So; do what kklimonda said..
<xelister> today Im a bit too busy with other work actually. perhaps tommorow. but if you are maintainig bugs about kmail then the above info can be usefull
<BUGabundo> xelister: so because you are busy, you will make so many other users continue to "suffer" from a faulty kmail ?
<Pici> This channel isn't for complaining about bugs, its for triaging and debugging them.
<arand> Does anyone have some time over to sponsor Bug #581331 (sru:s, in order that we can restore functionality for msn...)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581331 in bitlbee (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 6 other projects) "error message while trying to use my MSN account in bitlbee (affects: 6) (heat: 186)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581331
<micahg> arand: you might have better luck in -motu
<arand> micahg: Awhoops :/
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-30
<Cheesehead> Bug 784557: Looking for a second opinion
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 784557 in ubuntu "Searching for some proprietary software yields no results in software centre / application lens (affects: 1) (heat: 442)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784557
<Cheesehead> I marked that bug Invalid in Brainstorm becasue it seemed like a good Wishlist or Low bug
<Cheesehead> Looking for opinions - shouls it be Low, Wishlist, or Brainstorm?
<Cheesehead> (dratted spelling)
<Cheesehead> Again, I'm the one who Invalidated it in Brainstorm, not Launchpad. Somebody else did that.
<Cheesehead> So the poor user is stuck bureaucratic limbo.
<Cheesehead> Anyone?
<hggdh> Cheesehead: agreed, and I reopened the bug
<Cheesehead> Thanks for the look.
<hggdh> Cheesehead: welcome, and thank you for looking at it
<Cheesehead> Back to Brainstorm.....
<CarlFK> how do I bug /etc/profile?  http://dpaste.com/548153/ blocks starting at 4 and 32 both run all the scripts in /etc/profile.d so they all get run twice
<braiam> CarlFK: «dpkg -S /etc/profile»
<braiam> CarlFK: it gives you al package related to the file
<CarlFK> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/profile.
<CarlFK> how about: bash-completion, base-files: /etc/profile.d
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/base-files/filelist  there it is.
<CarlFK> er, no.  there is /usr/share/base-files/profile
<CarlFK> but it is the same file
<CarlFK> so has the same problem, so it wins the bug.
<micahg> CarlFK: base-files sounds right
<cwillu_segfault> who wants to look at a crashing compiz in gdb with source?
<cwillu_segfault> (segfault in regexec)
<cwillu_segfault> who should get subscribed and/or poked with a compiz bug if there's now a backtrace with sourcelines attached, and no devs have commented yet?
<cwillu_segfault> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/706918
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 706918 in fedora (and 2 other projects) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in RegexExp::evaluate() (affects: 13) (heat: 68)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cwillu_segfault> (it's in ubuntu too :p)
<braiam> cwillu_segfault: I guest that it should be forwarded to the upstream
<cwillu> sorry, could you repeat that?
<braiam> cwillu: I guest that it should be forwarded to the upstream
<cwillu> ah, thanks
<robrt`> Hi bugs team
<robrt`> Just wondering, if I come across any bugs that are either outdated / can't be reproduced anymore / are fixed by now, is there anything I could do to help clean up?
<robrt`> E.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/532543 has been fixed ages ago
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532543 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) "Cancelling paypal doesn't return to store (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,In progress]
<arand> Normally you'd close (-> invali if you o no know the version/patch it was fixed in) the with a "We think it's fixed by now, if not, please feel free to reopen" I think there should be a teamplate for that..
<robrt`> Yeah, but I'm not a Squad member :-)
<arand> I think you can do this without being one..
<robrt`> Ah, you're right. Thanks.
<jibel> robrt`, it's a good practice to add an extract of the changelog, or point to the comment of an upstream bugtracker or mailing list discussion when closing an issue as 'fix released'
<robrt`> will keep that in mind, thanks.
<jibel> robrt`, thanks for helping with bugs :)
<robrt`> Just getting my feet wet; it's all new and alien so far :-)
<serfus> hey folks, can someone help me a sec with bzr related?
<serfus> i'm trying to commit, but nothing happens... i feel pretty stupid... i guess i should do something but not sure what
<hggdh> serfus: give us details, maybe wse can help (or direct you to a better channel)
<serfus> i have fixed a small bug
<serfus> what i did now is 'bzr commit --fixes=lp:789567'
<serfus> which brought me to VIM
<serfus> (i think so)
<serfus> now i'm stuck
<serfus> first time i'm doing this so....
<serfus> :)
<hggdh> serfus: all commits must have a commit message (explanation of what has changed, why)
<serfus> --- This line and the following will be ignored --------------
<serfus> modified:
<serfus>   sessioninstaller/core.py
<serfus> then many blank lines
<hggdh> serfus: you can run like this: bzr commit --fixes=lp:123456 -m "sessioninstaller/core.py: changed yadda yadda to cater for blahblah"
<hggdh> serfus: or, if you did not pass a -m, an editor will be opened; you then add in you comments there, and save (Esc ZZ)
<serfus> hggdh, oh i think i understand!
<serfus> give me a sec
<serfus> just where do i add those comments?
<hggdh> on the editor, *before* the line '--- This line and the following... ---'
<hggdh> and then save it -- bzr will do the rest (throwing away the '... This line ...", and adding your comments to the change
<hggdh> on doubts, there is always 'bzr commit --help' to _try_ to clean things out
<serfus> ya this is what i should have look for
<serfus> many thanks hggdh
<serfus> !
<serfus> i'll try to proceed from here
<hggdh> serfus: you are most welcome
<micahg> serfus: if this is for an archive upload, you can use debcommit if you make a proper changelog entry, it will automatically use the changelog entry as the commit message and do the bug linking for you
<serfus> micahg, hum not sure if it's a archive upload
<serfus> sounds a bit to complected for me :)
<micahg> serfus: well, anything where you're adding a changelog entry
<serfus> anyway, i got it already
<Wipster> good evening all, in launchpad I have found numerous bugs reports which all come from the same problem as mine does, should I compile the list of duplicates into mine and add mine to the others? Does it help if they are all linked up?
<braiam> Wipster: review them, search for the most complete, and mark the other ones as dupes
<charlie-tca> if they are not kernel or xorg bugs only
<charlie-tca> please don't dup kernel bugs
<braiam> Wipster: don't dup kernel bugs ;)
<Wipster> braiam, ok thanks so not xorg stuff too? The issue is with xserver
<charlie-tca> Unless your hardware is an exact match, it is not a duplicate
<braiam> Wipster: give some bug numbers
<charlie-tca> and yes, almost is not exact
<Wipster> #774978 is the best description and most full, has a lot of dupes.
<braiam> bug 776978
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 776978 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "everything on screen is garbled apart from the top bar (2 monitors, different resolutions, unity, natty) (affects: 10) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776978
<Wipster> umm bug 774978 :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "xserver crashes in RecordAReply when XRecord is enabled in syndaemon (affects: 80) (dups: 19) (heat: 366)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774978
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-05-31
<astraljava> Hello squad! A user had problems with ardour crashing after installing pavucontrol on Kubuntu 11.04. Error message from syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615120/
<astraljava> After removing pavucontrol and autoremoving "libcanberra-gtk-module" and "libcanberra-gtk0" ardour began working again.
<astraljava> Question: Which package to file the bug on?
<micahg> astraljava: libcanberra probably, it could be a multiarch issue
<micahg> astraljava: is this i386 or amd64?
<astraljava> micahg: Haven't gotten confirmation on that. I will double-check the archives though, might have missed it.
<astraljava> micahg: Yeah, didn't see that information, so asked explicitly. Hopefully he will come around still so we can resolve the issue. Thanks for your help!
<drazisil> morning
<drazisil> can someone take a quick peek at a bug and see if there is any other info you think I should add?
<drazisil> ah well, have a good day then :)
<giantpune> hi boys.  i have found what i feel is a security vulnerability that affects ubuntu.  im not sure of exactly where to report it
<giantpune> it is not the threat of arbitrary code execution, but what can be done as a result of it
<micahg> giantpune: you can file it as a bug against the package it affects and mark it as a security vulnerability which will make the bug private and subscribe the security team
<giantpune> what if it doesnt affect 1 specific package?  but rather a design flaw in the system as a whole?
<micahg> giantpune: you can send an e-mail to security at ubuntu dot com if you like
<giantpune> ok.  thanks
<txomon> hello, NetworkManager makes freeze my computer when I plugin a wire
<txomon> is there any way to upgrade it?
<hggdh> design flaw?
<newc> hello to everyone
<hggdh> newc: hello
<newc> dont no is this problem should be threated as a bug ,but here it is:I'm using a Compaq nx6310 machine and i have updated my system from 10.10 to 11.04 ,first i have lost wifi,and now after 3-4 days all of network capability,the system does not knows about the existance of wireless card,nor network card.
<newc> with the previous 10.10 it worked fine
<hggdh> newc: an no changes in between?
<hggdh> s/an/&d/
<newc> no changes !
<newc> when  wifi capability dissapeared i had used everything from synaptic package maneger to fix it
<hggdh> newc: consider it a bug (although quite weird). Run 'ubuntu-bug linux' on this system, select to save the log, copy it over a networked system, and upload it as a bug
<newc> and from that moment my network capability is also gone
<hggdh> newc: what did you do with synaptic?
<newc> tried some packeges to fix wifi
<hggdh> charlie-tca: good morning, anything I can help you on dasher?
<charlie-tca> not yet
<charlie-tca> thanks
<charlie-tca> We are hoping to get images for testing today
<brendand> anyone know correct package for issues with themes?
<charlie-tca> usually the theme itself is a package
<charlie-tca> which theme?
<brendand> ambiance
<brendand> didn't find an ambiance package
<roadmr> brendand: it might be light-themes
<brendand> roadmr - you're correct
<brendand> trying to think of the priority
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/790756
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 790756 in light-themes (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "The arrows that appears when there are too much tabs in Firefox have colors inverted when using Ambiance theme (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> it's actually quite annoying, so medium is tempting
<brendand> anyone else noticed this?
<hggdh> brendand: I never noticed, but -- as soon as the dist-upgrade is complete -- I can check, I had about 40 tabs opened on ffox when I closed it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-01
<BigWhale> Greetings
<evfool> bdmurray:ping
<evfool> hggdh: ping
<njin> hello fellows, why LP is tagging with unity 2d when 3d is running? bug 791125
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791125 in compiz (Ubuntu) "default backgroung cause problems to compiz (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791125
<njin> is LP or apport that create the tags?
<seb128> njin, it's apport and it's tagging unity-2d when unity-2d is installed
<njin> seb128:thanks
<brendand> is ubuntu-bug broken for everyone else in oneiric?
<brendand> always getting 'not a valid ubuntu package'
<brendand> tried compiz and unity so far
<jibel> brendand, works fine here.
<brendand> jibel - strange
<jibel> brendand, did you pull something from a ppa ?
<brendand> jibel - no, this is a pure fresh oneiric install
<jibel> uhoh, I'll try in a few minutes from a fresh install
<brendand> jibel - if you have an install there, can you try something for me, to confirm a bug?
<brendand> jibel - maximize a window, then try double-clicking the top bar to restore it
<jibel> brendand, k
<brendand> jibel - well, i got the info up anyway by filing a bug and running apport-collect
<jibel> brendand, works with unity but not unity 2d
<brendand> jibel - how to check if i'm running 2d?
<jibel> brendand, unity-2d-panel is running
<brendand> jibel - okay, so unity-2d issue then
<brendand> jibel - be so kind as to confirm my bug 791157 :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791157 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Double-clicking on menu bar doesn't resize maximized window (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791157
<yofel> brendand: apport uses the apt cache for the package validation, what does apt-cache policy say for those packages?
<brendand> yofel - i'll have to reboot
<yofel> k
<evfool> hi all, could anyone confirm that gksu does only request the password once, and does not show an error message and request it three times if the wrong password has been entered on first try
<charlie-tca> That's been a bug for a long time now
<charlie-tca> evfool: that is reported, but I will have to search a while to find it
<evfool> I have reported that
<evfool> and I want to duplicate the other ones reported for synaptic and update-manager
<charlie-tca> new or a pretty old bug
<evfool> bug 773284
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 773284 in gksu (Ubuntu) "gksu behavior on bad password (affects: 22) (dups: 11) (heat: 118)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773284
<mvo> evfool: is that new in oneiric? or also in natty?
<charlie-tca> it's been reported over a year ago
<evfool> also in natty
<evfool> and even earlier
<evfool> mvo: it seems to be there since lucid, as there is an update-manager bug reported in may of 2010
<seb128> there was bug #298217
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 298217 in libgksu (Debian) (and 6 other projects) "no second attempt and no feedback when wrong password entered (affects: 62) (dups: 13) (heat: 310)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298217
<seb128> but it has been closed
<charlie-tca> It's easy to verify, just open Synaptic Package Manager and enter the wrong password
<evfool> the old one has been closed as it was fixed in libgksu, but now it's in the gksu package, which says it's replacing libgksu0
<evfool> I don't understand how this has been missed, as pitti 's fix for the old bug should be in natty and it's not, and checking the libgksu code for oneiric, it's not in there neither
<seb128> gksudo is not used a lot nowadays and users tend to enter their password rights
<seb128> so it's easy to not be bothered about it
<hggdh> evfool, pong
<evfool> seb128: not used a lot? synaptic, update-manager use it, and update-manager is set to run at least weekly
<evfool> hggdh: I just wanted to ask what do I have to do to renew my expiring bug control membership
<chrisccoulson> update-manager doesn't use it anymore, and hasn't done since last cycle
<seb128> evfool, update-manager uses aptdaemon which doesn't use gksudo no
<hggdh> evfool, what you just did ;-)
<hggdh> give me a sec
<seb128> only synaptic and software-properties still use gksudo in oneiric and they are not things you use often
<hggdh> evfool, done
<evfool> hggdh: thanks
<evfool> seb128: thanks, I must have missed that: update-manager uses gksu for displaying software-properties and partial upgrades, and synaptic is really getting obsolete
<seb128> in any case it's still a bug, that was just a reply to your question on how that was not raised as an issue
<seb128> someone should reapply the patch and ask for sponsoring
<seb128> seems the easiest way to get it back in
<evfool> when it has been in lucid-proposed, shouldn't it be in later releases?
<evfool> yep, I'll try to do that
<seb128> evfool, it should, but it might have been not applied to the next series at the same time it was sru-ed or it might have been dropped by error in a merge on debian
<evfool> ok
<seb128> evfool, seems like the patchs is still in the source
<evfool> seb128: in the source of libgksu?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but maybe the sudo prompt changed since and it needs to be updated for the new wording
<seb128> or something similar
<evfool> yes, it's in the patches, I've missed that
<evfool> the only change seems to be a newline, which would be enough the break the check
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu QA meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 20 minutes. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<johanbr> Hi. Could a kind soul with access please revert the status for launchpad bug 582809 back to Triaged? (for linux(Ubuntu))
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 582809 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Synaptics Clickpad touchpad buttons are not working (affects: 155) (dups: 10) (heat: 758)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582809
<johanbr> I'm not sure why it was marked fixed in the first place - and it's clearly not correct
<bcurtiswx> johanbr, which comment does it show as being marked fix released ?
<johanbr> bcurtiswx, unnumbered changed between comments 158 and 159
<johanbr> *unnumbered change
<bcurtiswx> johanbr, done :)
<johanbr> bcurtiswx, great, thank you!
<bcurtiswx> johanbr, yw
<dart> I think a recent natty update to xorg has created some problems in my system...Where do i report this? Fix to this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/774938
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 774938 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Erratic cursor movement when using "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" (affects: 2) (heat: 144)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dart> The bug fixes some erratic pointer behaviour for rotated screens. But after I installed this update on my system, the pointer is behaving really weird and accuracy have dropped.
<micahg> dart: if you think it was the xorg update, you can file a bug: ubuntu-bug xorg and mention the bug you think is causing the issue in it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-02
<veger> I added a feature request, see bug 791823, could someone set it the importance to WishList?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791823 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Closing opened subfolders after moving a message (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791823
<pedro_> veger, done
<veger> thanks
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: http://is.gd/Y7bg9k Evolution Bug Day!, join us! | Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 6/9/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<stlsaint> if i were to triage bugs from other ubuntu variants, IE: Kubuntu, edubuntu, lubuntu, would that work still count towards making membership?
<pedro_> stlsaint, as long as being done in LP, yes
<stlsaint> pedro_: ok thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<veger> As I am kinda new (and still waiting for a mentor), could someone show me some pointer so I can help with the evolution bug day?
<veger> I read the wiki page already
<njin> hello, why if i launch hugday list i've got Assertion Error?
<pedro_> veger, just ask here in the channel , there's plenty of people willing to help :-)
<pedro_> njin, hey!, it works fine here, are you using the version from bzr ?
<pedro_> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-qa-tools , there is the latest version , that works fine for me
<njin> pedro_. hello, yes
<njin> uhm, no i'm not using that
<pedro_> njin, probably was the links, could you try now? i've fixed the links on the page
<njin> i'm trying now
<pedro_> bugs were listed with 'launchpad.net/blah' instead of 'bugs.launchpad.net/blah'
<njin> pedro_: ok
<veger> pedro_: so, I should pick a bug from the page and take a look at it according to the notes aboven the list?
<pedro_> veger, yes, exactly that
<pedro_> veger, you can also pick any bug from the lp page of that product : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution
<pedro_> not all the bugs are listed in the wiki page, cause there's *quite* a lot of them
<veger> ok, I'll take a look to see whether I can be of any help with one of the bugs
<njin> bug 769229 closed because reportr unsubscribed
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 769229 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution hang when using imap (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769229
<njin> pedro_:^^
<pedro_> njin, that's ok, we need a backtrace and the reporter didn't provide it...
<njin> bug 780400 reassigned to xorg to collect data (hotkey not working)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 780400 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Unable to start Evolution from keyboard (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780400
<njin> bug 781197 reassigned and request if experiencing more crashes, request to reinstall evolution -data-server
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 781197 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_partition_table_lookup() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781197
<njin> pedro_: sorry i'm starting hugday... promise ^^
<pedro_> njin, remember to close the bugs at the wiki page too
<njin> ok
<njin> hello, can someone tell me where is cookies.sqlite, search cannot found it !
<roadmr> njin: find ~ -iname cookies* , I see a couple under .mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default/ and .thunderbird/xxxxxx.default/
<njin> roadmr.thanks
<jibel> njin, locate is your friend too:
<jibel> locate cookies.sqlite
<njin> jibel: thanks
<veger> the hugday tool from ubuntu-qa-tools gives an 'AssertionError:'. The bzr version seems to work better. Does the (official) package need an update?
<veger> so i confirmed bug 790014, should I add a upsteam report as well. Or is it finished and should I make the report on the wiki page green (indicated it has been processed)?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 790014 in evolution (Ubuntu) "index says there is an unread message, but in fact there is no mesage (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790014
<pedro_> veger, that sounds like a duplicate
<veger> oh
<pedro_> could be bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577542
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 577542 in Mailer "Incorrect unread count displayed" [Major,New]
<pedro_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627059
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 627059 in BugBuddyBugs "Unread message(s) shown in folder view though there are none in folder" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> there's a few about unread count at the upstream bug tracker
<veger> I did not check LP for duplicate report as well
<pedro_> on LP : bug 365140
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 365140 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Evolution displays folder as unread even though all mail in it is read (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 11)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365140
<pedro_> feel free to mark it as a duplicate and set the wiki page as green :-)
<pedro_> thanks for helping veger!
<veger> ok I will do that, thanks for your help as well :)
<veger> next time I'll try and find duplicates as well
<veger> pedro_: another question: do I need to change the status from Confirmed (to Invalid) after marking the bug as duplicate?
<pedro_> veger that doesn't really matter , just leave the old status (confirmed)
<veger> ok
<roadmr> pedro: I confirmed bug 776972, should I set both affected projects to confirmed? Also, I think it should be importance: high (accessibility of core application - can't really maximize on a netbook in non-english languages)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 776972 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't maximise evolution (affects: 1) (heat: 138)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776972
<pedro_> roadmr, i've seen that before in netbook remix, probably is a duplicate
<pedro_> roadmr, i don't think it's a high importance bug though, the application works, only the maximise doesn't correctly
<pedro_> medium or low depending on the quantity of users affected
<roadmr> pedro_: I'll dive into evolution bugs, see if I can find a dupe
<pedro_> looks like another of the nice side effects of bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=267787
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 267787 in Miscellaneous "Evolution is unusable in 800x600 or 1024x768" [Normal,New]
<roadmr> pedro_: yep, that gnome bug looks like it
<pedro_> bug 23810
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 23810 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Evolution is unusable in 1024x768 (affects: 65) (dups: 22) (heat: 375)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23810
<pedro_> that's the one tracking it at lp
<roadmr> pedro_: importance: medium instead of high, I agree, part of the window is not usable but it's only 4 pixels (in french at least)
<pedro_> roadmr, you can mark it as dup of that one and then raise the importance of the master to Medium
<roadmr> whoa, so it's been around for quite a while :)
<roadmr> pedro_: done with the duping but I can't set importance :( (no bugcontrol) could you please help with that?
<pedro_> njin, don't forget to add comments to the bugs when you change the status/importance :-)
<njin> ok
<veger> oh... I did not change the importance (well I personally cannot do that), should I do this before moving on to the next bug?
<pedro_> roadmr, done! :-)
<roadmr> thanks pedro_ !
<pedro_> you're welcome, thanks for helping!
<pedro_> veger, you can ask in the channel for someone to set the importance for you, just give a little explaining on the why changing it and will do it
<veger> I understand, my question was more like: it is required? :)
<veger> if so, i'll revisit the previous bugs I looked at
<pedro_> veger, yes the idea is to also set the right importance for those bugs were there's enough info to determine it
<brendand> veger - it get's you karma :)
<brendand> this bug is annoying and in a core application, so i think 'medium'
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/779398
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 779398 in evolution (Ubuntu) "horizontal preview bar (affects: 1) (heat: 134)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> it's stuff like that which is why i use thunderbird
<brendand> doesn't save the ui adjustments :/
<yofel> the importance should generally be set as soon as possible, and you get some exercise in deciding on the right importance :)
<brendand> should i raise an upstream bug? i haven't seen anything matching that in gnome bugzilla
<veger> bug 778194, I think the importance is low, as it does not really influence evolution and there is an easy work-around: just kill the application...
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 778194 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Evolution does not quit if operations are pending (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778194
<pedro_> i think i've seen that preview pane somewhere...
<pedro_> brendand, bug 777340
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 777340 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Previw pane does keep it last position (affects: 1) (heat: 161)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777340
<pedro_> and there's a typo in the title
<brendand> pedro_ thanks, i'll dupe the other one
<pedro_> brendand, you're welcome, thanks for helping!
<pedro_> veger, yeah low seems ok
<roadmr> wow, either pedro is very, very familiar with evolution bugs, or we're sucking at looking for duplicates beforehand :( heheh
<pedro_> veger, did you send it upstream? :-)
<pedro_> veger, please don't forget to put a link to the bug in launchpad, so the upstream maintainers can have a look to it if there's more info from users
<veger> pedro_: yes I did as I could not find a similar report upstream
<brendand> roadmr - well, the previw wouldn't have helped find it :)
<pedro_> haha indeed
<veger> I added the link at the 'see also' field, as my previous upstream report got that one added by another user
<pedro_> veger, awesome, it's great you're doing that, thanks a lot :-)
<veger> pedro_: could you set the importance? :)
<brendand> sometimes i find it amazing how such different language can be used to describe the exact same bug
<pedro_> veger, doing it now and i'll change the importance to Triaged
<veger> pedro_: ok, thanks
<veger> bug 781851 seems to be a request to me, so it should have a wishlist importance I suppose?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 781851 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution 2.32.2 no longer allows changing keyboard shortcuts (affects: 1) (heat: 251)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781851
<veger> unless it was unintentional and indeed is a bug...
<hggdh> veger, assume it was unintentional (unless the changelog states it was taken out)
<veger> ok, I'll check the changelog
<veger> ok, it is a bug :)
<veger> before submitting it upstream, I suppose I need to check whether it is a packinging problem?
<arand> veger: Often best to, people can get noyyed if you ask them to solve others' messes ;)
<veger> arand: agree! :) Any hint on how I could check this?
<arand> Build from source, commonly.
<bdmurray> pedro_: desktopcouch is not a desktop team package right?
<veger> building evolution from source? heh... I'll try...
<arand> veger: In the case ov evolution, that can be a pain, but still.. You may want to test updated packages as well.
<arand> veger: unstable/oneiric
<pedro_> bdmurray, nope , that's being maintained by the online folks (ubuntu one hackers i think)
<pedro_> veger, no need to , editing the xml file is an old workaround to change the shorcuts , better to open an enhancement request for that in the upstream BTS not sure if they're going to implement it though but we cannot decide for them :-P
<veger> pedro_: an enhancement request like 'please add a configuration option to configure keyboard shortcuts'?
<pedro_> yeah something like that
<veger> ok, i'll do that
<pedro_> thanks!
<veger> pedro_: could you change the importance to wishlist?
<pedro_> veger, done!
<veger> thanks
<brendand> this is a pretty bad localisation bug
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/754128
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 754128 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution shows 24 hour time when locale shows 12 hour time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> should be at least medium
<brendand> hggdh - thanks.
<brendand> i also got the upstream bug for it : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567870
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 567870 in Mailer "Evolution mail list ignores locale settings when displaying date / time" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hggdh> brendand, perfect, mind adding the upstream bug?
<berdario> hello... I don't want to bother anyone but, I was wondering...
<berdario> since I reported a bug several months ago, and nobody looked at it... until a triager passed by, flagged it as "incomplete", and asked me to reproduce it once again
<hggdh> berdario, hello. Instead of worrying about bothering us, just shoot your question/doubt ;-)
<berdario> if this bug would've been a strange bug... like something related to my configuratio or my hardware... that would've been fine
<berdario> but this was a quite simple UI bug
<hggdh> berdario, can you give us the bug # (type in 'bug #####', where #### is the bug number)
<berdario> bug 647632
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 647632 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Find in text message doesn't warn about no matching found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647632
<berdario> I understand that this is a voluntary effort
<berdario> (like for me reporting the bug, after all)
<berdario> but isn't flagging it as "incomplete", when the triager could've reproduced it on his own, somewhat a bad practice?
<berdario> especially since, after some days, an "incomplete" bug automatically expires, and thus it's "partly lost" (ok, nothing really gets ever lost... it's everything still there on launchpad...)
<pedro_> berdario, nope is not a bad practice
<pedro_> you're welcome to send it upstream though since you can reproduce the issue
<pedro_> upstream being bugzilla.gnome.org product evolution
<hggdh> berdario, well, generically yes. But this was most probably pedro on a script, working on bugs that had been opened for a long time
<berdario> yes, I see that pedro is handling most of the evolution bugs
<berdario> (and unfortunately evolution has been quite neglected upstream since months/years)
<hggdh> actually you should say that almost nobody but pedro is working on the evo bugs
<hggdh> (in other words... help is welcome ;-)
<pedro_> berdario, they are quite responsive
<pedro_> i usually get a answer to bugs i've filed there
<pedro_> it takes time to fix those, yes, but at least you're getting a response
<pedro_> they work on things like crashes first and then fix some other important bugs
<berdario> yes, but I installed natty only very recently... I find it difficult to get more involved with bug triaging :P (besides, now I don't use evolution anymore)
<berdario> yes
<berdario> I remember also reporting another (actually, more than 1) bugs about evolution
<berdario> unfortunately I got stuck when trying to get a valgrind log
<berdario> (valgrind itself was crashing... talk about yak-shaving )
<pedro_> heh running evo in valgrind that's really painful :-P
<berdario> I was thinking...
<berdario> all the hardware bugs *should* have an "hardware" tag, right?
<berdario> I mean... bugs depending on some particular kernel module
<berdario> (I'm just brainstorming)
<berdario> nope... I was just thinking that maybe that script that hggdh was talking about... could be improved to skip certain kind of bugs, given some tags that these bugs have
<berdario> but by looking at 3/4 old bugs... I don't see enough meaningful tags for this purpose
<brendand> hggdh - did do
<veger> bug 411528 reports a problem with manpages, I tried to reproduce it by running mandb -c and I do get some problems, but not the described problem with the evolution manpage. Should I set the bug to FixReleased as it seems to be fixed along the route (the report is quite old)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 411528 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution bad symlink in man1 (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411528
<hggdh> berdario, not really for the hardware tag -- it would not mean much, given that most of the kernel bugs we have deal with haradware
<hggdh> and... for the record... last time I ran evo under valgrind... it took 15 min for evo to finish initialising
<berdario> hggdh: yes, and obviously the kernel should be unrelated to the bugs affecting evolutin
<hggdh> :-)
<berdario> afk for dinner
<charlie-tca> veger: without knowing when it was fix released, unless you are using Oneiric, close it as invalid with a comment that it is fixed by an unknown fix
<charlie-tca> veger: this one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<veger> charlie-tca: thanks, I will do that
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping with bugs. It really is appreciated!
<veger> no problem, it is kinda fun and this bugday I (finally) had time to join
<JoshuaL> Someone who can take a look at bug 780479, its importance is high and the reporter wonders if there are any updates
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 780479 in ubuntu "missing debug symbols for hardy (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780479
<dingurt> so what is this channel for, exactly?
<JoshuaL> dingurt, bug triaging
<hggdh> dingurt, helping people work on bugs (procedures, processes, etc)
<Ampelbein> JoshuaL: I don't know who is responsible for ddebs.ubuntu.com, maybe try asking pitti or cjwatson?
<JoshuaL> Ampelbein, k
<braiam> is the bug 593436 informative?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 593436 in langpack-locales (Ubuntu) "12-hour clock not available in Latin Spanish locale (affects: 4) (heat: 31)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593436
<braiam> s/informative/enough informative
<dingurt> ah, ok... thanks.
<kille3> Ummm, how should I report a strange bug: When installing Ubuntu/Lubuntu (those I have tested) to HP G62 Laptop and the wlan is set off from manual button in keyboard, installation will freeze to start. If you install using non graphical alternate install cd, Ubuntu will freeze to logo (as when you try to install Ubuntu from cd/usb stick). What information I should mention and how I can be sure the bug is not found by other?
<njin> kille3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubiquity/+bug/766292
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 766292 in casper (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "natty not starting with ati card (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> kille3: or choose  http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=site%3Abugs.launchpad.net+evolution+window+too+large&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=it&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=pPHnTcmiK4-3tgfiut26Cg&sqi=2&ved=0CBUQBSgA&q=site%3Abugs.launchpad.net+hp+62&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c4ea062e8ae53d28&biw=1366&bih=649
<njin> kille3: sorry this is right  http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=site%3Abugs.launchpad.net+evolution+window+too+large&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=it&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&source=hp&q=site:bugs.launchpad.net+hp+62&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=site:bugs.launchpad.net+hp+62&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c4ea062e8ae53d28&biw=1366&bih=649
<kille3> There seems not to be reported my bug. I have integrated graphic card. Or if those who have problems with ati card are blaming the wrong? Maybe they have set the wlan off too? Once you have installed and ran ubuntu you can install some drivers that fixes the problem...
<kille3> I even tested "my wlan theory", I did: 1. Run Ubuntu before installing the driver 2. Turn wlan off -->  Ubuntu crashed.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-03
<preecher> upper right where my time & name are on the top panel (ubuntu 11.04) all the icons are ok but the time display & name are very dim barley visable--any ideas on how to fix this--i have tried all the icon & themes and so far nothing is working
<preecher> sorry wrong channel
<veger> bug 791007, as evolution crashed should I ask for a backtrace?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791007 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution crashed after sending an email with a link (https) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791007
<seb128> veger, yes
<veger> ok I will do that, thanks
<veger> and another question (still new here): bug 781851 got forwarded upstream. Overthere they provided a solution. What to do with the LP report?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 781851 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "allow to change keyboard shortcuts (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781851
<veger> close it and mark it as 'Won't Fix'?
<hggdh> veger, let me look at it
<hggdh> veger, the bug is still real -- a documentation one now.  I updated 781851 following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<veger> hggdh: thanks, is it also required to change the Status of the bug?
<veger> Also, I am 'stuck' at bug 778543. Should I create an upsteam report? Request the reporter to update to 11.04 (to have the newest version of evolution)?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 778543 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution mostly (?!) fails to save sent email to IMAPs sent folder - the mail is saved in local folder instead (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778543
<hggdh> veger, no, the status is still triaged (until documentation is updated)
<veger> hggdh: I updated the gome FAQ. Or is there other documentation as well?
<veger> *gnome
<hggdh> veger, kudos for you! Thank you for doing this (also, please add a comment on the gnome bug about doing that)
<veger> ok, I'll leave a comment about the updated FAQ
<hggdh> veger, there is/was a Evo manual, but I do not know what is the current status. I _think_ it was last updated on 2.26
<veger> the gnome/evo people set the status of the gnome rpeort to 'resolved notabug'. So I do not think they are planning to update this documentation...
<veger> How about my other question, on how to proceed with bug 778543, care to give a pointer?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 778543 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution mostly (?!) fails to save sent email to IMAPs sent folder - the mail is saved in local folder instead (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778543
<roadmr> veger: looking at his actual error message would be good
<roadmr> veger: I don't know if Evolution keeps a log file, that might be useful too (once scrubbed of sensitive information)
<veger> I do not see an evolution log file on my system. But asking the reporter about a more detailed error description is the way to go?
<roadmr> veger: I'd say so, from his description I'd even be inclined to think he has a buggy IMAP server (as opposed to buggy evolution) but looking at the actual error message might give you a clue
<veger> ok, thanks for helping out
<roadmr> veger: ah,  evolution --debug=~/evo.log to generate a log file
<veger> oh, nice! I'll include this in my question for more info
<roadmr> veger: I just tested evolution --debug and I'm afraid it doesn't produce very useful logging :-/
<veger> roadmr: just the regular terminal output?
<roadmr> veger: yep, there's apparently no output of server error messages (although admittedly my IMAP server is *not* erroring on me)
<veger> Hopefully the IMAP errors are also reported in the log, so the reporter is able to provide some useful info. Otherwise, it might be hard to find the problem I suppose
<hggdh> veger, roadmr: check http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/bugs.shtml
<roadmr> hggdh: thanks :)
<hggdh> I *think* it still applies -- you have to export some env variables to really get debug out
<veger> Adding CAMEL_DEBUG=all seems sensible to get info about the IMAP problem I suppose?
<hggdh> veger, roadmr: also you may want to be aware of http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-bugsquad/2011-May/msg00000.html
<hggdh> veger, yes
<veger> hggdh: ah... so the reporter needs to update, before the problem can be accepted
<hggdh> veger, no... it actually means that we keep bugs for these versions, we cannot open them upstream anymore
<veger> hggdh: so we need to provide a patch to solve the problem instead of the gnome/evo develoeprs?
<veger> Unless the problem is still present in 2.32.2... ;)
<hggdh> aye
<hggdh> veger, (and also roadmr, of course ;-) BTW, thank you for helping on evo... I have been sort of slack on it; also, if you are going to keep on upstreaming to b.g.o, we can follow you and --when you are ready -- give you more access to b.g.o
<roadmr> hggdh: I'm just helping veger a bit, he's doing all the heavy lifting here
<hggdh> roadmr, heh. I know, but the offer still stands (if you still do not have the rights)
<roadmr> hggdh: thanks :)
<veger> hggdh: I'll try to continue working on some evo bugs frequently. I was/am still looking how to help out and since I use evolution it seems a nice project to help on :) BTW what is b.g.o ? :)
<veger> (and also try to get a 5-a-day streak :P )
<hggdh> veger, b.g.o is shorthand for bugzilla.gnome.org
<veger> ah ok :)
<veger> If required, I'll also keep sending reports upstream. Although it is kinda hard to decide when to send one upstream...
<hggdh> veger, you will learn the ropes -- just keep on doing what you are doing now, asking when in doubt
<hggdh> every one of us started not knowing what do do ;-)
<veger> :)
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 6/9/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<veger> I have another question: bug 777053 was wrongly blamed to evolution (according to the reported). What should I do now? :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 777053 in evolution (Ubuntu) "French spellcheck on Evolution doesn't recognize 1990 reformed spelling (affects: 1) (heat: 127)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777053
<roadmr> veger: do you know what's the actual affected package?
<veger> roadmr: the french language pack? (not 100% sure though)
<mdeslaur> veger: aspell-fr maybe
<veger> mdeslaur: I guess, as evolution is using aspell (dictionaries) for spelling checking
<roadmr> veger: looks like it, I installed aspell-fr, then aspell -a -l fr
<veger> So the package should be changed from evolution to aspell-fr?
<roadmr> veger: if I type "connaitre" the dictionary suggests "connaître" which is apparently the old spelling
<veger> roadmr: aspell-fr somehow got outdated during the upgrade to natty?
<veger> *downgraded
<roadmr> veger: I'd change the package, yes - I may be wrong though, keep in mind I'm new to triaging  :P
<roadmr> veger: it might also be worthwhile looking at existing bugs in aspell-fr, it might be a duplicate
<veger> roadmr: I am also new, so I'll take the blame... ;)
<veger> roadmr: good idea
<hggdh> veger, add a task for the translation team
<hggdh> (meaning leave the evo task also in)
<veger> hggdh: so I must not update the package to aspell-fr, but create a duplicate report for the aspell-fr package?
<hggdh> veger, not a duplicate report, still the same report, but with one more task
<hggdh> veger, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/ReportingBugs
<veger> hggdh: oh... I have seen that before yes
<veger> hggdh: is the aspell-fr package part of the aspell project? I cannot find an aspell-fr project when adding an additional project
<veger> Oh sorry, I misread. I need to add ubuntu-translations as the additional project
<hggdh> yes
<veger> done
<veger> hggdh: As I just passed on the problem to ubuntu-translations, should the status for evolution get changed into 'Triaged'?
<hggdh> veger, you can do it yourself
<hggdh> veger, er. Correction, someone from bugcontrol can do it
<veger> hggdh: yes I know I cannot change to Triaged :) But the idea was correct?
<hggdh> veger, yes, it was. I jsut marked it triaged/low
<veger> hggdh: thanks again :)
<hggdh> veger, no, *we* thank you :-)
<veger> well you (and the others here) have to be patient again and again with my questions, I really appriciate it
<veger> so, lets thank eachother... ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<stlsaint> heyo folks
<hggdh> cheers stlsaint
<stlsaint> hggdh: back again for the 5th time in seek of mentor so i can move onto membership :D
<stlsaint> i had mentor before but there was confusion with the bugs i was triaging
<stlsaint> ol buddy drew
<hggdh> stlsaint, you can always ask here, any of us will help
<stlsaint> hggdh: aye i usually triage bugs of teams i am apart of but i was told before that that really doesnt count and recently i was told that all bugs count as long as they are in lp
<hggdh> all bugs count, as long as they are Ubuntu bugs in LP
<hggdh> so, for example, triaging on bugzilla.gnome.org will count for triager access on b.g.o, but not LP
<hggdh> and triaging bug for other projects (not Ubuntu) on LP does not really count for Ubuntu bugcontrol
<stlsaint> hggdh: what about ubuntu variants? (K)ubuntu, etc
<hggdh> they count (as long as they are official Ubuntu variants)
<stlsaint> hggdh: good to know
<stlsaint> hggdh: last question, is a mentor really required to gain membership?
<hggdh> stlsaint, but the variants may have their own bugs channel
<hggdh> stlsaint, no, it is not. It is your work on triaging bugs that count
<stlsaint> cool thanks
<charlie-tca> stlsaint: to clarify, if the package in the yellow line has (ubuntu) after it, the bug counts for bug control
<stlsaint> charlie-tca: ohai
<stlsaint> charlie-tca: ok, i will keep that in mind
<charlie-tca> It might help. It took me a while to figure out that "evolution" is upstream, but "evolution (ubuntu) is an ubuntu bug
<stlsaint> hrm, dont think i knew that
<CarlFK> bug 790050 needs some love.  I am sure once the right person looks at it it will be fixed/closed in about 30 seconds.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 790050 in base-files (Ubuntu) "/etc/profile runs /etc/profile.d/*.sh twice (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790050
<charlie-tca> stlsaint: That comes in a lot with other projects using launchpad
<CarlFK> what is the process after Triaged?
<arand> I can swear I saw a flowchart for bugcontrol somewhere...
<stlsaint> arand: that would be niffty
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: developer works the bug when they can
<arand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/WorkFlow is a bit incomplete...
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: given it hasn't been assigned, I fear no developer is going to work on it
<pedro_> probably this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts
<pedro_> arand, ^
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: I did tag that bug bitesize, since they have people specifically watching for that
<charlie-tca> It doesn't get assigned, sometimes ever, during the life a bug. It will get looked at, though.
<hggdh> CarlFK, there is no assignemnt until a maintainer starts working on it -- then this maintainer assign the bug to (her|him)self
<pedro_> omg why is the ubuntu wiki so slow...
<pedro_> i blame hggdh
<hggdh> pedro_, that goes without saying ;-)
<charlie-tca> pedro_: I will blame hggdh too then.
 * hggdh is used to being blamed, being a consultant for long
<pedro_> charlie-tca, i do it for everything bad that happens :-)
<arand> pedro_: Yeah, noticed some timeout as well.. that's the one!
<charlie-tca> I didn't know I could ;-)
<pedro_> maybe we can update it
<pedro_> or put it somewhere is more visible :P
<charlie-tca> I thought they did update the wiki, to lower the timeouts and speed it up
<pedro_> it took me some time to find it
<hggdh> pedro_, BTW, I think I know why we get the errors on the KernelSRUResults -- the loadpages in there use grep, and I think we are exceeding the timeout
<pedro_> hggdh, ah that could be it, yes, i'm getting similar errors with the meetings page since it's use regexp
<hggdh> pedro_, I think I will try splitting the page on results per version, and link the version pages in the main
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: thanks for tagging it.
<charlie-tca> Got to do what we can to get the developers/maintainers to look
<ali1234> what's the signal that you send to a program when it freezes, in order to make apport do a trace?
<hggdh> ali1234, on a graphical environment you can run 'apport-bugs -w'
<hggdh> er, apport-bug -w
<hggdh> and then select the window to be reported on
<ali1234> ok, thanks, will do that next time it happens
<hggdh> pedro_, well, here you go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/KernelSRUResults
<hggdh> YMMV
<CarlFK> hggdh: -w is fantastic.  now I don't need to figure out what package the 'power setting dialog' belongs to
<hggdh> CarlFK, it is -- and, most importantly, it was a patch straight from the community-at-large :-)
 * CarlFK hugs community 
<Pici> Thats pretty neat.
<CarlFK> hmm, I think it is not doing what is really needed... it picked "gnome-control-center"   that sound OK for power settings?
<hggdh> yes, it does
<CarlFK> yay.  thanks
<veger> The reporter of bug 775492 is not able to reproduce it anymore. Should the status set to Invalid now?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 775492 in evolution (Ubuntu) "No line break at quoted message when replying to an email (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775492
<abhinav-> hggdh: it was my patch :)
<hggdh> abhinav-, indeed, sorry for not naming you as the author
<abhinav-> hggdh: no need for sorry. people are appreciating the feature is worth it :)
<hggdh> veger, close INVALID, and state the OP can reopen at anytime if it reoccurs
<hggdh> abhinav-, :-)
<abhinav-> next thing I am looking to add to apport is a screenshot feature: https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/772336 :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772336 in apport (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add feature to take screenshots of the buggy window (affects: 1) (heat: 98)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<hggdh> abhinav-, go for it! Yes!
<abhinav-> hggdh: :) yes. Already had a working implementation but with the changes brought in by the Gtk3 API, it seems difficult to do this directly in Python. I will be looking for some work around
<veger> hggdh: ok
<ali1234> hggdh: i did apport-bug -w but i didn't get a backtrace from the frozen program?
<hggdh> ali1234, it should collect all necessary data, and propose to open a new bug -- the data should include a coredump
<ali1234> it did all that. the data does not include a coredump though
<hggdh> andol, now, the back-office retracer should eventually kick in and do the retrace
<hggdh> s/andol/and now/ # go figure this error...
<ali1234> bug 792549
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 792549 in audacity (Ubuntu) "Audacity freezes when clicking on the audio timeline during playback (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792549
<hggdh> ali1234, yeah, no coredump...
<ali1234> i couldn't post a coredump even if i have one, i'm working on sensitive audio files
<ali1234> anyway i'm still looking at the frozen audacity, if you have any ideas
<hggdh> ali1234, OK. You can do it the hard way: you will need to have the (various) debug symbols installed, but you can 'gdb -p <audacity Pid>'
<hggdh> and replace <audacity Pid> by the corresponding pid
<ali1234> ptrace: operation not permitted
<hggdh> ali1234, sorry, you will need to sudo
<hggdh> (ptrace is now a restricted operation)
<ali1234> ugh... it's got about a million threads
<hggdh> start simple... bt only (not thread apply all bt)
<ali1234> it's somewhere inside libportaudio
<hggdh> but -- given that it is frozen -- contention between the threads comes to mind
<ali1234> but i lack debug symbols
<ali1234> yeah... deadlocks :(
<hggdh> then no deal. You will need *at least* audacity ddeb, plust libportaudio (and a whole slew more)
<hggdh> one way to get the symbols, if you have good bandwidth: kill -12 audacity; this should kick apport in; go with it, but do no topen a bug. Instead, run 'apport-retrace -o /tmp/trash /var/crash/<your apport crash report>
<hggdh> er. you also have to 'sudo' it
<ali1234> hmm i did that once before and it messed up my whole system :)
<ali1234> now i install ddebs manually
<hggdh> this will install *every* and *all* needed ddebs
<ali1234> yes last time it also installed a bunch of other weird stuff
<hggdh> ali1234, I do not see how it would mess up your system, it will only install ddbes
<hggdh> ddbes
<hggdh> dammit
<ali1234> hehehe
<hggdh> ddebs
<ali1234> well, ok, i'll do it
<hggdh> after the retrace is done, you can either rerun audacity and gdb into it, or apport-retrace -g on the crash file
<ali1234> kill -12 just ... killed it
<ali1234> apport did not kick in
<ali1234> apport service is running
<ali1234> nothing in /var/crash
<ali1234> apparently it's not deadlocked to the point where it can't shutdown cleanly?
 * micahg thought it was kill -11 (i.e. SIGSEGV) that "called" apport
<hggdh> bah
<hggdh> try kill -11 (I am trying a sigsegv, usually guaranteed to kick apport)
<hggdh> IDK why I typed -12
<ali1234> ok... next time :)
<micahg> s/i.e./aka/
<mlegris> For bugs from the same make and model, but with different components, whats the best way to state that in a bug?
<mlegris> Or is just doing an apport-bug with all the attachments good enough?
<charlie-tca> file a new bug and let the devs sort it out
<mlegris> okay-dokey
<mlegris> :)
<charlie-tca> just reference the other bug number in your comments
 * hggdh does not know what would happen if micahg was not there monitoring ;-)
<ali1234> ok, kill -11 worked, apport-retrace -o says: ERROR: report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath
<ali1234> the file in /var/crash actually does contain a field marked CoreDump
<ali1234> it contains ExecutablePath as well, so idk what's up
<hggdh> ali1234, run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk on your crash file. apport-gtk must do some initial processing for this crash to be usable
<ali1234> hggdh: ok, i don't want to submit it though, so i can cancel?
<hggdh> you should be able to, yes
<ali1234> yes, it's doing something now
<ali1234> lots of WARNING: ... not available or incompatible
<ali1234> i don't think it actually installed anything
<ali1234> wait, do i need to add the ddeb repository?
<hggdh> ali1234, yes, you do -- otherwise apt will not be able to find them
<ali1234> ok, still a few warnings but far less now
<paulgulley> Hey, I just updated to Natty on my netbook, and the unity interface seems to be broken. When I log into an account I get only a black screen.
<paulgulley> wait, nevermind. this is probably the wrong place. disregard
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-04
<Laibsch> Hello, I'd like to ask how to proceed with bug 521607
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 521607 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Openoffice Writer crashes after inactivity (affects: 8) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521607
<Laibsch> It affects quite a number of people (including me) and is a high importance bug
<Laibsch> yet, it gets closed repeatedly because apport does not produce a crasher file
<Laibsch> Is Ubuntu choosing to ignore that crasher bug just because of that?
<Laibsch> I'm happy to follow any procedure given to me to try and produce more information
<Laibsch> In fact, I guess I'll start ooffice in gdb now to see if I can get a stacktrace that way
<penalvch> Laibsch, we just talked about this. We need a crash report via apport.
<penalvch> :)
<Laibsch> yes, and we came to no conclusion
<penalvch> That's not true. I politely advised you to provide a new bug via apport
<Laibsch> the problem is still there. tell me what you want me to do and I will do it.  Closing tickets is not bug triage, my friend.  Edging things closer to fixing problems (!) is.
<Laibsch> penalvch: and I told you a number of times that apport is not producing the files you are requesting.  So, what's the point of another ticket?  You'll close it just the same, with the same reasoning.
<Laibsch> penalvch: now, you tell me what you intend to do with the problem!
<penalvch> Laibsch, well let's work together to get apport working and take it from there.
<Laibsch> Sure.
<Laibsch> I've already followed all the steps you gave so far
<Laibsch> before coming here.  before reopening the ticket
<Laibsch> so, I'd say the ball has always been in your field.  And that was my point, your reaction to it being there was to close the ticket which I find unacceptable for proper triage
<penalvch> Laibsch, well I did not just close the ticket unjustly. It was a crasher bug with no crash file. I followed the proper Triage guidelines -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20crash%20report%20or%20having%20a%20.crash%20attachment
<penalvch> Laibsch, but let's not digress any further and continue to work on your apport
<penalvch> :)
<penalvch> Laibsch: does your /etc/default/apport have enabled=1 ?
<Laibsch> not today
<Laibsch> it did in the past
<Laibsch> (like two weeks ago)
<Laibsch> and the problem was still there
<penalvch> Laibsch: ah everytime your restart you have to re-enable apport
<Laibsch> I DID!!!
<Laibsch> OK?
<Laibsch> look at the file, look at the command you gave
<penalvch> Laibsch: Ok. Whenever I restart I perform at the Terminal: sudo service apport start force_start=1
<Laibsch> penalvch: I already told you I ALREADY did that
<Laibsch> I told you here, in private chat and in the ticket
<Laibsch> OK?
<Laibsch> and I have in the past had enabled=1
<Laibsch> in the file you mentioned
<penalvch> Laibsch: Ok. Do you have libreoffice-dbg installed?
<Laibsch> I had restarted the computer at that time.  I reproduced the crash.  Yet there was no crasher file
<Laibsch> probably not
<Laibsch> let me check
<Laibsch> I'm not using libreoffice but openoffice (lucid system  as I mentioned in the ticket)
<Laibsch> I can't see a dbg package for that
<Laibsch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openoffice has no string dbg in it, so I guess there is no debug package.  Maybe that's the reason for the missing crash file, maybe the proper apport support for it was added in a package past lucid.
<Laibsch> and that's the reason that blindly following some rules is not bug triage.  bug triage is about getting closer to fixing problem, not closing the largest number of tickets
<Laibsch> according to comments in the ticket, maverick is also affected.  No confirmations for natty or oneiric yet
<penalvch> Laibsch: Should be uno-libs3-dbg and ure-dbg
<penalvch> Found that via -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/openoffice.org
<Laibsch> OK, thank you.  That's valuable information.  Good triage
<Laibsch> I will install those and do one of two things: if still files, expect me back here ;-), otherwise I will do as you suggested and open a new ticket
<penalvch> Laibsch: Ok. If you have any further OOo bugs/problems, please let us know. We are here to help! ;)
<coski> hello
<coski> i've never used irc so I dont even know if its working...
<charlie-tca> working
<coski> hi, thanks
<coski> I'm here because the webpage said this is where i should look for info about how to file a bug
<charlie-tca> !bugreport | coski
<ubot4`> Factoid 'bugreport' not found
<charlie-tca> !bugs | coski
<ubot4`> coski: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<coski> I've read that, but the thing is i dont know which package is buggy, what happens to me is:
<coski> suddenly, and randomly, when im using the PC or not, i get a console output (black screen white text) saying: BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000200000010
<coski> and a lot of more info
<coski> i googled that phrase and found a few bugs
<coski> in launchpad
<charlie-tca> okay, you can file that after it happens by opeing a terminal and typing      ubuntu-bug linux
<coski> but i think they dont relate to my problem
<coski> ahh, ok!
<coski> thanks
<charlie-tca> When it a kernel issue, we prefer you file a separate bug report for each computer with a problem
<charlie-tca> Every report helps find the real problem and get it fixed
<coski> OK =) so I'll wait for that to happen again, and then I'll run "ubuntu-bug linux" and just follow the instructions
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<coski> no, thank you =) bye!
<CarlFK> if I want to report a bug in a man page, should I do the normal ubuntu-bug?
<arand> Find out what package the manpage belongs to and use ubuntu-bug, yeh
<CarlFK> Bug #792844
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 792844 in lshw (Ubuntu) "man: "Remove sensible information" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792844
<CarlFK> typo cracks me up.   I kinda want to leave it for amusement :)
<arand> :D
<penguin42> oh that's fun
<arand> . o O (lshw -whimsical)
<ali1234> CarlFK: best to send that one upstream
<ali1234> CarlFK: i just checked out the source on natty, the bug is fixed
<CarlFK> aww
<ali1234> however it still seems present in the french translation
<ali1234> src/po/fr.po:msgstr "\t-sanitize       omet les informations sensibles (comme les numéros de série, etc.)\n"
<ali1234> but, maybe that's french for sensivite, i don't know, i don't speak french
<penguin42> oh intersting
<ali1234> according to google translate it is
<penguin42> yeh
<ali1234> correct
<penguin42> that's quite fun
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-05
<penalvch> Hey quick apport question to the chat, assuming apport enabled & appropriate debug symbols installed, will apport kick in if you have an X crash where your booted out to the login screen and then login again?
<Laibsch> penalvch: if you have the time maybe you can have a look at bug 793075
<ubot4`> Laibsch: Bug 793075 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/793075 is private
<Laibsch> there's been quite a few tickets with the same symptoms that had the files you were looking for
<Laibsch> I hope that somebody who understands crash analysis has a chance to have a look at this stuff soon
<veger> If have this bug report where the reporter is not able to reproduce the problem anymore when I asked for more details. Should I close it as 'invalid'?
<Laibsch> veger: what number?
<veger> oh I thought to keep it generic :) It is about bug 778543
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 778543 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution mostly (?!) fails to save sent email to IMAPs sent folder - the mail is saved in local folder instead (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778543
<Laibsch> haha
<Laibsch> I've had a similar problem myself
<veger> How did you solve this?
<veger> As I am still new, I keep tumbling into new situations...
<Laibsch> oh, this is evolution
<Laibsch> I've had a very similar problem in TB
<Laibsch> let me read the comments
<Laibsch> good I asked for bug number
<Laibsch> Generally I'd say if the OP reports back "no longer a problem" then it's OK to close
<Laibsch> but in this case it's just that there is no way to reliably reproduce the problem
<veger> true
<Laibsch> this ticket needs to stay open
<Laibsch> and probably even be reset from incomplete
<Laibsch> the OP is giving you the information you requested
<veger> yes, indeed
<Laibsch> you will find that quite many problems cannot be reliably reproduced
<veger> but the given information is not complete enough to pass on to a developer
<Laibsch> one has to accept that for some tickets there is no progress
<Laibsch> they should stay open for others to pile on and possibly give the necessary hint of how things can be reproduced
<veger> so, best to put it back to 'New'?
<Laibsch> that's what I would do
<veger> your reasoning seems logical, so I'll go with it (and try to use it the next time)
<veger> thanks a lot
<Laibsch> np
<Laibsch> thank you for helping out
<Laibsch> and asking questions before acting ;-)
<Laibsch> not everybody does that
<veger> well I try to help not make a big mess
<veger> Laibsch: bug 791007 is kinda similar I suppose. Although this time the OP provided an (useless) backtrace. But the problem also went away magically. Would you use the same reasoning for this bug?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791007 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution crashed after sending an email with a link (https) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791007
<veger> Is it not possible to attach 2 upstream links to one LP bug report? For bug 39363 I would like to do this...
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 39363 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Arrow keys do not open and close threads (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39363
<yofel> veger: not for the same upstream project, if the bug is tracked in a different upstream bug you can switch the link
<veger> well according to upstream the bug got fixed, but the LP users do not agree :)
<veger> so best is to change the upstream link to the new report?
<yofel> let me read the bug again
<yofel> veger: from what I understand the ubuntu bug is about making left/right work while the currently tracked bug is about adding shift+left/right, so I would say switch the links
<veger> yes that is true (or they changed the request a bit and implemented it their way)
<veger> I will change the link. Thank you for your time to help me
<yofel> not really, the original post of the current upstream bug says:
<yofel> 1. Shift Left/Right on message threads doesn't collapse/expand. Neither +/-
<yofel> while the ubuntu report doesn't want shift
<yofel> np, thanks for helping :)
<Laibsch> veger: ask the guy from bug 791007 to install dbg packages where available and process related files in /var/crash with ubuntu-bug.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 791007 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution crashed after sending an email with a link (https) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791007
<Laibsch> the OP will need to activate apport -> have a look at /etc/default/apport
<veger> Laibsch: I could do that, but getting a backtrace from a non-crashed application is kinda useless I think
<Laibsch> I thought it was crashing?
<veger> not anymore... :)
<Laibsch> well, again
<Laibsch> intermittent problem
<yofel> you can enable apport once with 'sudo service apport start force_start=1' btw.
<veger> yes :)
<Laibsch> just because it does not crash this time does not mean the bug report is invalid
<Laibsch> give it some time
<veger> so best is to ask to turn on apport and 'hope' that a crash will happen again
<Laibsch> it's not a race to close tickets
<Laibsch> veger: exactly
<yofel> hm, yeah, for such crashes rather enable apport
<Laibsch> I'd keep the incomplete status on this one, though
<yofel> right, keep incomplete, it'll expire anyway if he can't reproduce the bug
<veger> I know it is not a race, but after the OP replied to my question I though it to be polite to respons on that, but did not know how
<yofel> and if he gets an apport crash file he'll open a new bug
<Laibsch> when he does, I'd dupe the old ticket to the new one
<Laibsch> leaving appropriate comments
<veger> thanks again for the help guys
<Laibsch> no no, thank you for helping out
<Laibsch> and asking questions
<veger> bug 374975 is marked 'Incomplete' I provided the requested information instead of the OP... Should I mark it New again or do we need to wait for the original OP?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 374975 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution incorrectly parses URLs (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374975
<penalvch> Laibsch: Tried looking at bug 793075 LP says it doesn't exist... if it's not OOo or LO related it's probably outside my access level.
<ubot4`> penalvch: Bug 793075 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/793075 is private
<Laibsch> penalvch: I see.  you're not allowed to look at private bugs?
<penalvch> Laibsch: I'm only asked to see private bugs for LO & OOo b/c that's my triage comfort zone.
<Laibsch> let's wait for the retracing service and then I guess I can unmark it
<Laibsch> 793075 is against openoffice.org
<Laibsch> I just verified it once more
<Laibsch> not sure where the problem is
<penalvch> Laibsch: Weird I cannot see it... At any rate, if it's a OOo crasher you can ask sweetshark if he has a few minutes to queue up the apport retracer
<penalvch> retracing service
<Laibsch> what do you mean "queue up"?
<Laibsch> I think apport retracing service will analyze the ticket automatically in a few hours at most
<Laibsch> is the ability to see private bugs restricted to certain packages these days?
<Laibsch> I think I can see all tickets, so I don't know
<penalvch> Laibsch: Well few hours is very optimistic :D I've had apport crasher bugs still in new status unretraced for weeks but they are very low probability occurrences and under very resource demanding  environments.
<Laibsch> Björn seems to asleep ATM
<penalvch> :D
<penguin42> I think sometimes the retracer gets stuck, and when it gets unstuck it tends not to be able to deal with things that got updated
<penalvch> Laibsch: I think he's in Germany so it's ~5PM their time. May be AFK
<Laibsch> status said zzZZzz
<Laibsch> I'll see if I can talk to him in IRC
<Laibsch> thanks
<hggdh> some private bugs are really private -- only those originally subscribed can see them
<hggdh> for example, security bugs can only be seen by the security team
<braiam> hggdh: yes
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-28
<brimlar> question: if a bug has already been reported on Launchpad (986524), referred to a kernel bug (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42678), what should I contribute, if anything?
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 42678 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "[3.3-rc1] radeon stuck in kernel after lockup" [Normal,New]
<blkperl> can someone set bug 993187 importance to critical, as it crashes the os and temporarily renders the system unsuable, and affects a large percentage of users
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993187 in xorg "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993187
<luc4_mac> Hi! Is there somebody who can tell me what is the difference between failsafe and normal mode? I need to find out why a bug is reproducible only when in normal mode.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Just checking, do you mean 'failsafe' as in the login bit, or something else?
<penguin42> something in grub (although mine has a 'recovery mode' not failsafe
<luc4_mac> penguin42: the one chosen in grub.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: OK, for me that's called 'recovery mode' - is that what you have or does it really say failsafe?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: mmh… maybe I confused the names… I can check...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: If it is the recovery mode thing then look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg you can see a normal boot entry and a recovery mode entry
<luc4_mac> penguin42: anyway, I'm quite sure with both I can't reproduce my bug, but for some reason failsafe (the one from the login) does nothing now, so I can't test.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: OK, so if it's the one from grub you should be able to find the two options in grub.cfg
<luc4_mac> penguin42: by nothing, I mean I login with failsafe, and the login screen turns out again.
<penguin42> curious
 * penguin42 returns to his TV prog - back in the next break
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I clearly remember it turned of the X server some weeks ago.
<luc4_mac> mmh… maybe it was menu.cfg...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: The grub.cfg etc does tend to pass a nomodeset or similar which may change the way X starts - so that can happen
<luc4_mac> penguin42: do you mean menu.lst?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: I don't have a menu.lst - I think that's a Grub1ism - where as Grub2 has the grub.cfg
<luc4_mac> penguin42: mmh… locate can find only /usr/share/doc/grub-common/examples/grub.cfg.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Look in /boot/grub
<luc4_mac> penguin42: no, it is not there.
<penguin42> what is in there? I wonder if you're still running Grub1
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I commonly edit menu.lst when I want to change grub configuration.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: this machine should be perfectly update
<penguin42> luc4_mac: It'll stick with Grub1 if that was what was installed originally
<penguin42> tv again
<luc4_mac> penguin42: then that is the cause :-)
<penguin42> luc4_mac: That's fine, so you should be able to find it in the menu.lst in /boot (or /boot grub?) and you should see the different parameters it passes in each case
<luc4_mac> penguin42: frequent advertismente there! :-) yes, I see "ro signle" for recovery mode.
<penguin42> hmm is that all?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: OK, look boot it and tell us exactly what you see on your grub menu, exactly how it's named etc
<penguin42> time for a shower - back in about 1.5hours
<luc4_mac> penguin42: weird but yes, it seems… this is the line /vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=fa298373-c25e-4dd6-a83c-5d2c65e4e996 ro  single
<penguin42> luc4_mac: That's a bit harsher than the one in the grub2 - single mode is pretty hard core - it turns pretty much everything off, and it seems unlikely that's what you're using tbh
<penguin42> anyway, shower time!
<luc4_mac> penguin42: no problems, see you!
<xclusive585> (O/T: Hello MicahG, my friendly neighborhood BOINC maintainer.)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-29
<micahg> xclusive585: I don't maintain boinc :)
<xclusive585> well who does micahg? I've got head's to crack. No, just kidding they've been making great progress communicating and getting things done, I've been watching quietly from afar
<micahg> xclusive585: Ubuntu doesn't have maintainers, what do you need
<xclusive585> I need nothing. as I said they are working on things. Just waiting to see the final fixes find there way down the repository line. In time. Thanks for your help in that issue also.
<ritz> Hi, I was looking for an SRU on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-advantage/+bug/987363 for oneiric
<ubot2> ritz: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa91202c> bug 987363 not found
<ritz> CVE-2012-1594
<ubot2> ritz: epan/dissectors/packet-ieee80211.c in the IEEE 802.11 dissector in Wireshark 1.6.x before 1.6.6 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (infinite loop) via a crafted packet. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1594)
<micahg> ritz: #ubuntu-hardened can help you with that later today (~5-6 hrs)
<ritz> micahg, thanks :)
<larsduesing> Am I here right for questions with apport?
<larsduesing> devel-questions
<hggdh> larsduesing: better ask devel questions on #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-devel> I think you will find some developers on -desktop
<larsduesing> ok, thanks
<hggdh> clarification: you should find some *apport* developers on -desktop
<larsduesing> *g*
<larsduesing> thank you
<seb128> is anyone on precise using proposed who could ack that software-center 5.2.2.1 still works fine for them on bug #1002271?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002271 in software-center "REGRESSION: crash in cell renderer" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002271
<hggdh> seb128: no backtraces for me, will mark verification-done
<seb128> hggdh, hey, thank you! did you get the issue before?
<hggdh> seb128: yes
<seb128> great
<TheLordOfTime> Bug Control People: this should have an importance of "high" since it prevents the application from running correctly, and because it has a severe impact on the program for a (currently small) number of people: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba4/+bug/982609
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 982609 in samba4 "invalid smb.conf file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr: alive?
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: yes :)
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr: see above
<TheLordOfTime> (note: while i show up in "Bug Control", its solely for the nginx package, as I work upstream with triaging and upstreaming bugs)
<TheLordOfTime> (for nginx)
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: ok, I think it's a pretty big deal if samba4 fails to install :)
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> i said "high", but it might be crit
<TheLordOfTime> (after reexamining)
<roadmr> urgh
<TheLordOfTime> this is why i hate working with installatio nerror bugs, kind of hard to figure out sometimes :/
<TheLordOfTime> oop i lied, its high
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: yes, I wouldn't go as far as critical
<TheLordOfTime> i think i need more coffee
 * TheLordOfTime makes a quick coffee run
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: there, I set importance to high and added your criteria to keep track of what's been done
 * TheLordOfTime returns with a large coffee
<TheLordOfTime> how fortunate there's a coffee shop one floor up and i have a running tab there :P
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr: thanks
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: np, thanks for triaging the bug :)
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> at least i dont have to stab bugcontrol about nginx bugs now :P
<TheLordOfTime> all i have to deal with is the security team :/
 * TheLordOfTime has been working on some bugs that are CVEs, and the security team has to address those
<roadmr> heheh :)
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, while i have you here, can you point me to how to add DEP3 headers to patches?  i havent found one source that mentions where/how to add them to patches
<TheLordOfTime> (security team request on the security bugs for nginx i mentioned)
<TheLordOfTime> normally, patches i use are derived from already-created patches upstream, and then just included into the debdiffs, but they want DEP3 on these patches (for CVEs)
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: sorry, I've never done that so I don't know how it's done :(
<TheLordOfTime> i'll poke my contact on the security team then
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<roadmr> hehe sorry I couldn't help more :(
<TheLordOfTime> nah, not a problem, it seems several people don't know it *shrugs*
<hggdh> for reference, DEP3 tags are described in http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<mfisch> bdmurray: question on old bugs, if the bug is no longer reproducable, presumably fixed sometime in the years since the bug was filed, does it go to Invalid?
<bdmurray> mfisch: yes
<mfisch> bdmurray: I did not see that anywhere in our wiki, perhaps we can document it somewhere
<hggdh> actually, if it *has* been confirmed, it should go as fix-released, unknown fix, works on <Ubuntu version>
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-30
<jakov> Hi all!  I joined here hoping for some advice. We have a problem with the "picolisp" package in 12.04. It crashes whenever you try to load a dynamic library from it. This is fixed in picolisp upstream.
<jakov> How to make picolisp work in 12.04?  Bug is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/picolisp/+bug/956731
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 956731 in picolisp "PicoLisp upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * jakov notes that we have a very useful bot...
<jakov> I also asked here http://askubuntu.com/questions/144052/how-to-file-a-bug-report-for-a-specific-ubuntu-release
<anatrof> Hi all
<anatrof> is somebody know how to create bug report about acpi  in ubuntu ?
<anatrof> i've created launchpad account and ready to create bug report with workaround but tool "ubuntu-bug" doesn't have any options about kernel or acpi system, any advises?
<jibel> anatrof, you'll find info about reporting acpi bugs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI#Filing_a_Bug_Report
<jibel> the package is linux
<anatrof> i know the problem and found related bug
<anatrof> and already got all info that you said
<anatrof> but don't know where to send
<jibel> anatrof, attach your patch to the bug report or attach an LP branch with your patch, then you'll need to find a sponsor. Best bet for acpi is to ask on #ubuntu-kernel
<jibel> there are guidelines on the sponsorship process at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<TheLordOfTime> anyone who has an in-depth understanding of the bugcontrol application process online?
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: The application process is described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr: i know, but i have a very specific question not answered there :P
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: oh!
<TheLordOfTime> hence the "in-depth understanding" part
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: I suggest you just ask (unless it's something sensitive) and if someone know they'll answer
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: I'd try to, but I'm on my way out (should be back in about an hour though)
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr: i'm already on bugcontrol for nginx, as i work upstream triaging bugs from Ubuntu to upstream and vice versa (where applicable).  While that in theory gives me access to bugcontrol for everything (due to jcastro explaining the LP permissions limitations), should I still apply if i want to be able to have bugcontrol outside of `nginx`?  And if so, is there a different application format/procedure?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: I see no application for you even for nginx, not sure how you were added
<TheLordOfTime> micahg: talked to jcastro directly
<TheLordOfTime> micahg: talk to him if you want.
<TheLordOfTime> or remove me from the access (either is fine, i've been planning applying anyways for global)
<TheLordOfTime> If you are an upstream developer or bug triager for an upstream project contact Jorge Castro   <-- (from the bugcontrol page)
 * micahg is not an admin
<TheLordOfTime> micahg: i'll poke jorge then (or rather you should and I should too)
<micahg> AIUI, jcastro was supposed to help with the application/process for getting access, not just add people, but I could be wrong
 * micahg wonders where hggdh is
<jcastro> hi!
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro: the micahg is questioning the bugcontrol for nginx which you gave me (lack of application)
<TheLordOfTime> s/the//
<jcastro> ok
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: not exactly what I said :)
<TheLordOfTime> also gave it to mtecknology, so we're not sure where to go with this :P
<jcastro> I don't think I flipped it for mktechnology yet
<jcastro> I ran out of time
<TheLordOfTime> indeed, he's been poking me, but it may be prudent to address this prior to that
<TheLordOfTime> (and if need be, revoke my access)
<jcastro> micahg: yeah so basically when people work with upstream projects and show good work we can just add them
<jcastro> but if you don't like that we can remove it
<micahg> jcastro: I thought there was still some notice sent by someone to let the group know to watch for them touching things they shouldn't be
<jcastro> which group?
<micahg> jcastro: but I could be totally wrong about that
<micahg> jcastro: bugcontrol
<jcastro> not really
<TheLordOfTime> micahg: shortly after jcastro poked me up to bugcontrol, i've had a few other bugs addressed here that were outside the nginx purview :P
 * TheLordOfTime sticks to policies pretty closely
<jcastro> we tell the person the typical "great power, great responsibility" spiel
<jcastro> and tell them not to touch things they're not working on
<jcastro> since LP doesn't really ACL like that (still?)
<TheLordOfTime> (it SHOULD have better ACL)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: it's open source, have at it :)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg: kinda got my hands full with the ASP.NET from work :/
<TheLordOfTime> (yes, i said ASP.NET, and I said work.)
<TheLordOfTime> speaking of which..
 * TheLordOfTime goes to the meeting he's 7 minutes late for
 * micahg pretends that's a reference to mono and moves on
<jcastro> ok so no problem then?
<TheLordOfTime> apparently, they rescheduled the meeting and didn't tell me >.>
<TheLordOfTime> nope, just wanted you to explain for micah and I the circumstances and policies :P
<TheLordOfTime> jcastro: ^
<micahg> jcastro: I'd personally like there to be a paper trail of some sort (but if that's not how it's been, you don't have to remove the access)
 * micahg will petition for that in a future meeting
<TheLordOfTime> micahg: for all intents and purposes, i agree a paper trail would be fine (although there's public logs of me and jcastro discussing this on the Ask ubuntu chat rooms)
 * TheLordOfTime returns to being omnipresent but silent
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-05-31
<rbasak> Could somebody please add a precise task against bug 1004011 in flash-kernel?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1004011 in eilt "Add support for highbank in flash-kernel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004011
<ogra_> rbasak, wasnt that fixed long ago in an SRU ?
<ogra_> (for precise)
<rbasak> ogra_: for highbank?
<ogra_> i thought for both arm server arches but might be wrong
<bcurtiswx> are there any plans to have a new bug report through web interface call the ubuntu-bug package to grab package information from the users computer. I'm closing quite a few bug report lately that are one or two sentences long at most with no version or incomplete steps to reproduce.
<Gevatter_Gaul> hi, got a kubuntu bug
<Gevatter_Gaul> seems to be the same as this one:
<Gevatter_Gaul> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300047
<ubot2`> KDE bug 300047 in DAV Resource "CardDav not syncing, no errors, while CalDav is ok for the same resource" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Gevatter_Gaul> came in yesterday with updates
<Gevatter_Gaul> never reported a kubuntu bug before, am i right here? what are the next steps?
<penguin42> Gevatter_Gaul: Have you tried going back to the previous version?
<Gevatter_Gaul> not yet, but i will do that later
<Gevatter_Gaul> but the bug will still be there
<penguin42> actually there is someone on that bug who says it worked in 4.8.2 and doesn't in 4.8.3
<Gevatter_Gaul> jepp
<Gevatter_Gaul> but he also said re made the changes that lead to that undone
<Gevatter_Gaul> so the kubuntu packages must have been built in the unfortunate time between 4.8.3 came out, and the bug was resolved
<Gevatter_Gaul> anyone knows the package maintainer, who could just rebuild them again with the fix?
 * penguin42 doesn't - but if you file an ubuntu bug and reference that bug report and note in it that it's a regression it's got a good chance
<penguin42> Gevatter_Gaul: The package points to the kubuntu-devel mailing list, so you might try asking there
<hggdh> Gevatter_Gaul: or at the #kubuntu-devel channel
<Gevatter_Gaul> well, filed a bug
<Gevatter_Gaul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1007021
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007021 in akonadi "carddav not syncing, no errors" [Undecided,New]
<mfisch> bdmurray: you around?
<bdmurray> mfisch: yep
<mfisch> bdmurray: I had some questions on the ubiquity bug I filed that you needed more info on...
<mfisch> #1006179
<mfisch> bdmurray: will I need networking to run ubuntu-bug or can I run it and save the contents to a usb stick?
<penguin42> Gevatter_Gaul: I've just marked bug 1007021 as triaged and added the regression-update tag
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007021 in akonadi "carddav not syncing, no errors" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007021
<bdmurray> mfisch: the latter will work if you use apport-cli you may or many not need to use the --save switch
<mfisch> bdmurray: very good, I'll try to repro it tonight.  I believe the original box is dying, but I have another that also does it
<barry-r-sharpe> i have added a comment to bug 1007094 i have replicated it but not sure that it is indeed a bug.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007094 in gnupg ""gpg --clearsign" does not create the "-----END PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----" tag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007094
<Gevatter_Gaul> penguin42: thx
<mfisch> bdmurray: I attached an apport log to #1006179
<bdmurray> mfisch: thanks, I wonder if ubiquity --debug would be more informative
<bdmurray> you could just look in /var/log/syslog for that
<bdmurray> for stuff after this:  Feb 14 00:41:28 ubuntu ubiquity[4159]: switched to page wireless
<mfisch> bdmurray: ugh, I powered off.  I'll grab that in a bit
<bdmurray> mfisch: oh, sorry about that
<mfisch> bdmurray: okay, I'm back, you just want the syslog now?
<bdmurray> mfisch: yes, that'd be great
<mfisch> bdmurray: added sysog
<mfisch> syslog
<mfisch> bdmurray: I have enough battery for 30 more mins (and no power cord), need anything else?
 * bdmurray looks
<bdmurray> mfisch: sorry, /var/log/installer/debug
<mfisch> bdmurray: bdmurray not much in there, but here you go
<mfisch> okay, attached
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-01
<Gaming4JC> is it worth reporting this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1017316/
<Gaming4JC> nouveau crashed.
<Gaming4JC> while viewing YouTube.
<rbasak> Could somebody please add a precise task against
<rbasak>  bug 1004011 in flash-kernel?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1004011 in eilt "Add support for highbank in flash-kernel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004011
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-02
<luc4_mac> Hi! Is there any way to somehow reset all network settings? I reported bug 997767 and I noticed I can't reproduce when booting the live CD.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 997767 in linux "Network connection [rtl8139 / 8139too] is lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997767
<luca> Hi! I reported a bug and I discovered it seems it is not reproducible with the live CD. Do you think it is better if I reinstall or should I wait for ubuntu guys to find out the cause?
<penguin42> is this the network disappearing one?
<luca> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> luca: Is the live cd the same version you have installed or is it newer?
<njin> penguin42, hello, when clicking on a partition in nautilus, is mountall mounting it ?
<luca> penguin42: the installed version might have some newer packages as I might have upgraded some. Anyway, 12.04 for both.
<penguin42> njin: I don't think so - I've not quite figured out mountall, but I think it does all the bootup stuff
<penguin42> luca: It's going to be a tricky one to debug, so it might take a long time, so if it's annoying you it might be best to reinstall if it's not too painful; but before you do, try creating a new user and see if that user inherits the problem
<njin> ok, thanks, then is nautilus mounting the partitions ? I can easily reproduce crashes not captured monting and unmounting partitions
<penguin42> njin: I suspect it's udisks that's doign the mounting - but what is the program that you're seeing crash and when you say crash what do you mean - hang, nautilus crashing or something more subtle?
<luca> penguin42: oh... that is something simple I didn't try. I'll try that thanks!
<njin> penguin42, nautilus simply close itself, under strace the last line is  19:05:27.300576 exit_group(0) = ?
<njin> before i've got [pid 14728] 19:05:27.299574 futex(0x7fc810004684, FUTEX_WAIT_BITSET_PRIVATE, 1, {27941, 978095000}, ffffffff <unfinished ...>
<njin> [pid 14725] 19:05:27.299608 futex(0xc93e40, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 0
<penguin42> njin: Hmm that line doesn't say much really
<penguin42> njin: That's just it cleaning up
<penguin42> njin: This partition - where is it? Local disk? USB? network?
<njin> the partitions are on a second HD
<penguin42> njin: OK, does it end up mounted after nautilus quits? i.e. if you type   mount in a terminal does it show up?
<njin> yes, mount and umount works well, just nautilus close itself
<njin> [Inferior 1 (process 14580) exited normally]
<njin> in gdb
<penguin42> hmm, that's one for the nautilus guys I think
<njin> ok, thanks, I open a report for nautilus attaching a screencast and strace and valgrind.
<penguin42> I doubt the strace/valgrind will help to be honest - and I guess they're pretty chunky
<njin> penguin42, do you think valgrind is useful or better to not attach it
<njin> ops, sorry
<njin> ok thanks again
<penguin42> njin: it doesn't sound like it's segfaulting or the like, so I doubt it's much use
<penguin42> njin: If you run nautilus from a terminal does it print any diagnostics before it exits?
<njin> tring
<njin> trying
<njin> penguin42, nothing, it simply exit
<brokenfingers> bug 1006427 Does this sound like a bad ISO error to anyone else here? Or is it just me?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1006427 in Ubuntu Quantal "Live image won't boot, stuck on "stdin: Not a typewriter"" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006427
<penguin42> njin: One for the nautilus guys
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Have you asked them to try changing the ribbon?
<njin> penguin42, great suggestion...ERROR:nautilus-places-sidebar.c:1885:open_selected_bookmark: assertion failed: (sidebar->go_to_after_mount_slot == NULL)
<njin> Aborted (core dumped)
<penguin42> njin: Ah - that's what they'll want to know
<brokenfingers> No, I asked them to check the MD5
<njin> yeah
<penguin42> brokenfingers: They don't say what PPC hardware and whether they had it boot a previous version ok, they don't say if they're CD booting or anything
<brokenfingers> I'm assuming that it's a iBook, PowerBook, or G3/G4/G5 Apple Desktop
<brokenfingers> On my PBG4 the Precise PPC image has some trouble but still boots
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Probably but not definitely and which one - I mean the not a typewriter could be a red herring, it might not be why it's failing to boot
<penguin42> it could be a graphics problem
<brokenfingers> penguin42: But wouldn't it just resort to low graphics mode?
<brokenfingers> Even on my original 1998 iMac, Precise boots fine
<penguin42> brokenfingers: That's what's supposed to happen if X can't start - but anything can break; still either way it's best to find out exactly what hardware he's using; then we can see if it's PPC is broken on everything or PPC IS broken on :this set of hardware:
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Hmmm... Probably just his set
<penguin42> only one way to find out!
<brokenfingers> Oh! got it! the ubuntu qa website has it... hold on...
<brokenfingers> penguin42: His system: http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powerbook_g4/specs/powerbook_g4_1.67_15_hr.html
<penguin42> brokenfingers: OK, make sure it gets added to the bug report to say it's broken on that hardware - if it's only that hardware; I'd edit the title to something like [ppc: powerbook g4] Live image won't boot....
<brokenfingers> Will do
<penguin42> what does the qa site have to say?
<brokenfingers> It just gives a link to that site, and says related bugs: only this one :)
<penguin42> oh well
<brokenfingers> I only commented 15 hrs ago, so I'll give him time to respond.
<brokenfingers> penguin42: do you know what "typewriter" refers to? I'm clueless (as always) :)
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Basically a terminal like device; I'm surprised it says typewriter, it normally says teletype
<brokenfingers> strange. is he using a version that already had it's EOL?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: A lot of the unix console/terminal goes back to the days of teletypes - basically a keyboard input and printer wired together over serial; and there are quite a few things to do with setting the rates and styles of terminal; lots of commands work with that in particular the stty command
<brokenfingers> Oh, so magbe it's a peripheral issue?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: No
<brokenfingers> oh.
<penguin42> brokenfingers: You normally see that error when you've got scripts that get run on login/startup and are normally connected to a console/terminal but are run from somewhere else for some odd reason; however it's not necessarily why the boot stops - it might just be output by something quirky in the boot scripts but be unrelated to the hang
<brokenfingers> Oh, so its waiting for something that's never going to happen
<penguin42> brokenfingers: You don't have enough information from that error to know
<brokenfingers> But I thought almost noone used stty anymore, does ubuntu use it?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: stty is still used in setup scripts behind the scenes a bit
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Can I get dependencies.txt with no-boot?
<penguin42> I don't know what you mean?
<brokenfingers> I mean, is thre a way to collect Apport info w/o a GUI or full Terminal/Console
<penguin42> no, if it's not booted you can't really collect the normal stuff
<brokenfingers> Ugh.
<brokenfingers> What a mess is there a way to get anythin helpful?
<penguin42> depends why it's unhappy
 * LordOfTime peeks in
<LordOfTime> whats up now?
<brokenfingers> Well, depends how far it got booting.
<penguin42> brokenfingers: If it got far enough it might have left some logs in /var/log on the hard drive, if not then you might be able to do some form of recovery boot or pass different kernel options so you can see more debug
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Actually, this is live cd - it won't have left any logs anywhere
<brokenfingers> Is there an alternitive?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: So the only chance is to change boot flags (if the livecd has a recovery/failsafe option) to make the kernel not hide the boot process, I think upstart also has some debug flags but I don't know them
<brokenfingers> I'll look them up......
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Debugging boot process is a bit of a black art until it gets far enough to give you a shell where you can poke about
<brokenfingers> Yah...
<brokenfingers> This what I found: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7033/1/
<brokenfingers> May bee he can run --verbose a boot??
<brokenfingers> bug 541438 Is this ready for triaging?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 541438 in apt ""apt-get purge" Selects another package when the requested package is not installed, but is provided by another package." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541438
<njin> penguin42, hello again, testing today's amd64build i've got LZMA data is corrupt, then VFS: Cannot open root device "(null)" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6
<njin> ....., kernel panic
<njin> do you suggest to report a bug against Linux or not ?
<njin> to me is not clear that LZMA data corrupt what is
<jtaylor> lzma is a compression algorithm
<jtaylor> probably a corrupted file somewhere
<jtaylor> I suggest you check your files before filing a bug
<njin> md5 sum match, so probably is a bug in casper
<hggdh> just a comment: we run daily ISOs, well, daily. Results are always available at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/
<penguin42> brokenfingers: I assume you mean August 25th 201*2*
<brokenfingers> Oh- pffff YES! Sorry.
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Do you like th eidea?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: I don't know I've not looked at hugdays
<brokenfingers> Mmmmmm. They're pretty fun, from what I've heard.
<penguin42> how do bug importances work on ubiquity for installer crashes?
<brokenfingers> What do you mean?
<penguin42> well, to me a reliable installer crash is crticial - but doesn't that mean most ubiquity bugs get marked critical
<penguin42> this one has a workaround, but it involves uninstalling a package
<brokenfingers> Oh. Well for Quantal They are less important because It's not intended for installation for the public
<penguin42> ?
<brokenfingers> penguin42: what bug #
<penguin42> bug 989968
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 989968 in ubiquity "**CRITICAL** Unable to create '/root/cache/dconf'; dconf will not work properly." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989968
<penguin42> I was going to mark it as critical, but I'm not sure - you'd end up with most stuff in ubuiquity ending up as critical which would be odd
<brokenfingers> OH. Its Precise. I know what you mean, better mark it as High coz it has a workaround.
<penguin42> it's not a very nice workaround
<brokenfingers> But it can be easily patched.
<brokenfingers> All need to do is remove slideshow or a script that decides
<penguin42> brokenfingers: yeh, although it's a bit tricky for a new user
<brokenfingers> Mmmmm... Then iguess it should be critical
<penguin42> heck, I've set it as high now - hohum
<penguin42> I guess that leaves critical for nukes other existing stuff on the disk :-)
<brokenfingers> Even other people agree - hence the ***CRITICAL*** :)
<brokenfingers> High is good tho
<brokenfingers> penguin42: bug 813134 Well If Installer failure is High, why is this Critical? And the asignee has had 2 month, no patch/fix/workaround.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 813134 in ubiquity "[DATALOSS] ubiquity overwrites luks-formatted device without warning" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813134
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Critical because it loses the data that's already there - that's even worse than not installing something extra
<brokenfingers> Ah. I see what you mean, do I just leave it alone? Let it expire?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: I thought that had been fixed though, I remember that bug - but then it makes me wonder why it got set to incomplete
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Yeh, it's got an assignee, let them deal with it
<brokenfingers> Ok.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-03
<brokenfingers> VERIFY REGISTER brokenfingers dpgkncouoxye
<brokenfingers> whoops!
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> ubuntu-bug won't let me report a problem with adobe-flashplugin but that seems to be the partner way to install flash? Is the right thing to remove that, put flashplug-installer back in and try again?
<penguin42> right, looks like 11.2.202.0 flash is broke on that machine - bug 1008132
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008132 in flashplugin-nonfree "11.2.202.0 fails every time (nothing displayed, but shows in about:plugins), 11_1r102_62_32bit_debug works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008132
<Ologn> Is it just my system, or does the "barrage" package not launch at all on 12.04?  I should warn people beforehand, it also seems to mess up the display to where you have to go to displays and reset your screen size
<Ologn> I reported a bug anyhow...
<penguin42> Ologn: Hmm, not happy for me either - I get a black screen witha  light blue bit to the left
<Ologn> penguin42: Are you x86-64 or x86?
<Ologn> penguin42: And you're 12.04?
<penguin42> yep, kubuntu 12.04
<Ologn> x86-64?
<Ologn> or x86?
<penguin42> 64
<penguin42> what's your bug number?
<Ologn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/barrage/+bug/1008011
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008011 in barrage "Barrage does not open - crashes with SIGABRT" [Undecided,New]
<Ologn> I did the dbgsym for the sdl packages and barrage
 * penguin42 has mediumised it for you
<Ologn> cool, thanks
<brokenfingers> bug 813134 Has Anyone looked into this? It's pretty serious, but I don't know what to make of it or why there is relitively no activity
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 813134 in ubiquity "[DATALOSS] ubiquity overwrites luks-formatted device without warning" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813134
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Thing is I thought it was fixed - I remember a discussion from a few months about it
<brokenfingers> Yah. I just looked and like 5 people (inexperienced) had fooled with the status
<brokenfingers> penguin42: The asignee assigned themselves the day they joined LP and just abandoned launchpad and people thought it was fixed :(
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Ah ok, so I see why I remember it, see bug 762636 that links to a thread I commented on and then to bug 420080 that has a fix released
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 762636 in ubiquity "Ubuntu installer kills LUKS partitions without warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762636
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 420080 in partman-crypto "Configure encrypted volumes destroys existing data" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420080
<brokenfingers> punguin42: Oh, the I'll take care of changing bug 813134 and bug 762636 to FixRel and mark as duplicates
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 813134 in ubiquity "[DATALOSS] ubiquity overwrites luks-formatted device without warning" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813134
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 762636 in ubiquity "Ubuntu installer kills LUKS partitions without warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762636
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Yeh, I'd just dupe them to 420080
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Im on it
<penguin42> brokenfingers: actually, it might be worth checking....
<brokenfingers> penguin42: how?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: I mean the fixes in 420080 were in partman-crypto that was what the alternate installer used, is that the case in the graphical installer - I don't think the graphical installer used to be able to do encrypted stuff?
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Oh... I see what you mean. What should I do? Dupe them?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: I'd dupe 813134 and 762636 then add a comment that it looks like 420080 - but with a 'is it the same' - and add that comment to both your dupe and a comment on 420080
<brokenfingers> pengin42: K. What about the status? Leave in "New" in Ubiquity?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: It seems to me a confirmed since at least 2 people are suffering from it
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Whitch One? 813134 and 762636 only affect 1.
<penguin42> brokenfingers: One each, and when you dupe them together they'll affect 2
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Oh yeah. That's right! Pffff
<brokenfingers> penguin42: 762636 I cant change The Status.
<penguin42> ah, because it's duped into 420080
<penguin42> ah, it's all duped into 420080
<penguin42> brokenfingers: You can't change status on a dupe
<brokenfingers> penguin42: I Un-duped it, but still can't cant change it?
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Are you bug-control?
<penguin42> yep
<brokenfingers> Oh? Can you chnge it?
 * penguin42 scratches head - ok, so the intent is to dupe 762636 to 813134?
<brokenfingers> penguin42: No, can you change it to cofirmed and then I'll dupe it?
<penguin42> ok, try that - I took 813134 out of the dupe
<penguin42> and set 762636 to confirmed
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Ahhh.. THank you!
<penguin42> np
<brokenfingers> penguin42: sometime in the future I should prabably join Bug-cont myself tho.
<penguin42> brokenfingers: Feel free to apply
<penguin42> brokenfingers: are you a member of bug-squad?
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Yes.
<penguin42> ok
<brokenfingers> penguin42: am I experienced enogh?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: The criteria/knowledge is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl   if you already can say yes to all those and feel experienced enough then apply
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Ithink I can, I'll try applying
<penguin42> good luck!
<brokenfingers> Thank you
<Kus> hello
<Kus> i have a bug reported, but need to follow instructions for details, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1007765
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007765 in ubuntu "brightness adjusting crashes system" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Kus> what is the key combination? i do not know Sysrq+r e i s u b (reisub one letter at time)
<Kus> what is Sysrq?
<jtaylor> ctrl alt print
<jtaylor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<jtaylor> reisub will reboot your system
<jtaylor> (raising elephants is so utterly boring :) )
<brokenfingers> penguin42: I'm writing my aplication now, I have a question, If I don't exactly have 5 AMAZINGLY SPECTACULARLY FABULOUS bugs, and I've never forwarded upstream(but I know how to), what do I do?
<penguin42> brokenfingers: They don't have to be amazingly spectacular - they just have to show you're applying the rules and making decisions appropriately
<brokenfingers> penguin42: Mmmm, but do they have to see 1 thats forwarded upstream? (bugzilla.gnome.org is down right now)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-27
<sharkwoof1996> hey i cant seem to upgrade ro 13.04 useing update manger
<Davis123> is anyone active
<TheLordOfTime> depends
<Davis123> i was wondering if anyone in here is good with wireless problems
<TheLordOfTime> define "active"
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-28
<psusi> could a release manager approve the precise task in bug #1093918 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1093918 in multipath-tools (Ubuntu Quantal) "grub-probe auto-detection fails on raid" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093918
<xnox> done
<psusi> ty
<Skini151> HI, anyone to help me?
<roadmr> Skini151: hello, could you say the problem you're having? it's easier for people to know if they can help once we know what the problem is
<Skini151> ok
<Skini151> today i tested "ubuntu amd64 iso (saucy dailly )" and want to submit a little bug i encountered during testcase on testing tracker/// The bug is : after reboot cursor become invisible , but works ( if log out and log in  cursor is visible )
<Skini151> how to submit this bug?
<TheLordOfTime> you might need to ask someone on the QA team
 * TheLordOfTime goes to grab one of them
<balloons> Skini151, checkout the little info on the tracker above the testcase
<balloons> Skini151, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/45166/buginstructions
<balloons> it has a handy chart I use too for filing this stuff :-)
<Skini151> this is xorg bug?
<balloons> i would start there yes
<balloons> it could be something in compiz, mesa, etc, etc
<balloons> or a driver..
<Skini151> i need to include information about who produce this bug?
<Skini151> xorg mesa or ...
<balloons> Skini151, if you are able to do more work to figure that out then yes, that would be excellent
<balloons> Skini151, what graphics card are you using? For example one easy thing to do is try a different driver
<balloons> if it works, then you can (probably) place the blame on the driver and that will help
<Skini151> intel hd graphics 3000 (sandy bridge)
<balloons> if it doesn't, you can (probably) assume it's something lower level than that
<balloons> Skini151, ahh, so there's only the open source driver
<balloons> the kernel could also be an issue here
<balloons> so debug work could be to try xorg-edgers ppa and/or mainline kernel to see if the issue is corrected
<Skini151> don't know , but other daily version works fine
<Skini151> previous
<Skini151> ok i will read some bugsquad  wikipages and figured it out
<phillw> Hi, any one up for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy#Section_2 ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-29
<RoyK> hi all. is there any more info I can give for bug 1171945 to be fixed any quicker?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-05-30
<RoyK> hi all. is there any more info I can give for bug 1171945 to be fixed any quicker?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
<xnox> RoyK: no, not really. You can try fixing it though =) highlighting me on mdadm / pinging about the same bug every day does not help much.
<Noskcaj> RoyK, i would assume getting everything sorted upstream would help, as would getting the bug triaged
<RoyK> xnox: only asked twice - yesterday and today... thought perhaps more people were in here
<RoyK> I don't think it's an mdadm bug, though, more of an ubuntu startup bug
<xnox> RoyK: sure, the bug is in initramfs, but the scripts that are executed in the initramfs to mount raid devices are provided by the mdadm package.
<RoyK> are you sure this is done in the initramfs?
<xnox> RoyK: if nested raid is rootfs device, yes.
<RoyK> it isn't
<xnox> if it's not rootfs device, it may or may not be handled in initramfs, depending on how quick the raid comes up.
<RoyK> where is it handled outside the initramfs?
<xnox> udev rules, shipped by mdadm package.
<RoyK> here /lib/udev/rules.d/64-md-raid.rules ?
<xnox> correct.
<RoyK> doing more testing first...
<RoyK> hm... I don't really know my way around udev :(
<RoyK> could it be possible mdadm's udev rules aren't triggered/parsed for md devices as needed with nested md?
<RoyK> xnox: seems it can't be only that file - tested with Wheezy now, with almost exactly the same rules file - see update in the bug
<xnox> RoyK: wheezy does not activate mdadm arrays using udev, but rather using an init script and mdadm.conf. So ubuntu & wheezy are not directly comparable.
<RoyK> but they share the same mdadm rules file_
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> but I see what you mean
<RoyK> xnox: but where are the arrays assembled in precise?
<xnox> same as in quantal/raring/saucy.
<RoyK> haven't tested saucy, but same in raring
<RoyK> works in lucid
<lfaraone> Is there a way to have upstream mark a variable in their C program as "sensitive" so it won't get published on retracing?
<TheLordOfTime> you'd have to ask the upstream devs that one.
<lfaraone> TheLordOfTime: sorry, I'm asking on behalf of an upstream developer who found a user's session key in a launchpad bug.
<TheLordOfTime> which bug
<lfaraone> so the question is "what changes should we make in the future"
<TheLordOfTime> or you could answer my question
<TheLordOfTime> "which bug"
 * TheLordOfTime is on bugcontrol ;P
<TheLordOfTime> if its a bug in ubuntu and it's got private data as public that's a problem
<lfaraone> TheLordOfTime: me too, I just didn't see your message asking for the bug number when mine was sent...
<lfaraone> TheLordOfTime: 1185863
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<lfaraone> LP #1185863
<TheLordOfTime> yeah i can't see the bug
<TheLordOfTime> lfaraone:  is the bug itself marked "private"?
<TheLordOfTime> if it is then the data's going to be that much harder for anyone to find
<TheLordOfTime> (this is why the "private" bug type exists)
<lfaraone> TheLordOfTime: I just remarked it as Private, the user initially marked it as public.
<TheLordOfTime> lfaraone:  then explain to the individual about the difference between private / public
<TheLordOfTime> lfaraone:  but to change your question a tad
<RoyK> bug 1185863
<TheLordOfTime> you're asking whether you can selectively block a retracer from detecting data such as a session key
<TheLordOfTime> or block apport from sending that data in the first place?
<lfaraone> TheLordOfTime: Either, sure.
<RoyK> what does it take to get a bug triaged?
<TheLordOfTime> okay, i don't have an answer for you, lfaraone
<TheLordOfTime> RoyK:  depends on the bug
<TheLordOfTime> what bug?
<lfaraone> TheLordOfTime: like, I can mlock() memory to prevent it from being paged to disk...
<TheLordOfTime> lfaraone:  if you're working with upstream then upstream should handle it, i'm not sure why you're asking here what upstream can do to block it
<TheLordOfTime> since i can think of a thousand ways to block data from being stuck in memory data that's being dumped/traced
<lfaraone> TheLordOfTime: I'm asking if there's a documented, preferred way for an upstream to sanitise variables before they're sent to apport.
<RoyK> bug 1171945
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
<TheLordOfTime> afaik, no, but you can stick around for other bugcontrollers to comment, or apport devs.
<TheLordOfTime> RoyK:  you might be interested in the bugsquad docs on how to triage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<TheLordOfTime> only when there's a certain handful of criterion that're met does it go from confirmed -> triaged
<TheLordOfTime> RoyK:  i'm pretty certain there's at least a handful of other people qualified to work on the bug watching it, but since I'm on my phone I can't do anything from here :/
<RoyK> TheLordOfTime: well, I've documented all I've found
<TheLordOfTime> RoyK:  my point was I don't have my bugcontrol access on my phone
<TheLordOfTime> (timeout from login screen)
<TheLordOfTime> so while i may or may not believe it's ready for triaging, i don't have access for changing either way
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<TheLordOfTime> ... whoopsies i'm late for a meeting... >.<
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> thanks for the input
<hggdh> lfaraone, TheLordOfTime: pelase note that all persons already subscribed to the bug will keep their subscriptions even if the bug is marked private now
<lfaraone> hggdh: understood.
<lfaraone> I'm curious why TheLordOfTime said they weren't able to access the bug, shouldn't bugcontrol be able to see it?hggdh
<hggdh> lfaraone: depends...
<TheLordOfTime> lfaraone:  probably part of it is because i got logged out of my lp login
<hggdh> bug 1185863
<TheLordOfTime> but hggdh is right, it depends
<hggdh> bah, the bot is inactive
<hggdh> lfaraone: let me open it directly
<TheLordOfTime> eheh
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  i tried opening it just now after login, it said "not found"
<TheLordOfTime> as if it's hidden
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: so we do not have subscription to it
<hggdh> (mine also failed)
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> bugcontrol doesn't always have access to everything
<TheLordOfTime> although sometimes we do
 * hggdh goes to a meeting
<TheLordOfTime> ... that reminds me, there's two SEGV bugs I need to slap into nothingness because they only affected oneiric
<TheLordOfTime> s/SEGV/SEGV private crash bugs/
<lfaraone> hggdh: I can sub bugcontrol to it.
<lfaraone> done
<TheLordOfTime> ack on the subscription just hit my email
<TheLordOfTime> but why's it marked "Fix Released"...?
<TheLordOfTime> or is this just an exemplar bug of the issue you're asking about, relating to hiding data from apport.
<TheLordOfTime> ... actually the whole private vs. public issue here looks like a PEBKAC issue.
<TheLordOfTime> looks like the user didn't realize there was private data on their bug.
<TheLordOfTime> besides, crash bugs are normally set to 'private' automatically
<TheLordOfTime> at least, last i checked how those get reported.
<RoyK> which bug_
<RoyK> ?
<TheLordOfTime> RoyK:  private bug, the one lfaraone referenced
<TheLordOfTime> lfaraone:  read above.
<RoyK> when is a bug private_
<RoyK> ?
<TheLordOfTime> RoyK:  when it's a crash bug
<TheLordOfTime> or when it's set as "private"
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-02
<ajnr> Hi I am using ubuntu 12.04 , I am facing problem "shutdown hangs"  and also booting is very slow. I have tried with various trics but not able to find. plz help me out
<ajnr> any one plz help me out
<ajnr> it seems that all are sleeping !
<ajnr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1186605 plz help me out
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1186605 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "12.04 ubuntu shutdown hangs " [Undecided,New]
<ajnr>  hi my ubuntu 12.04 hangs while shut down , plz help me out to sort the problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1186605
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1186605 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "12.04 ubuntu shutdown hangs " [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> i am facing a bug on a dual-monitor setup but i am not sure which package i should use to report the bug. the short description is "suspending a dual-monitor system, after resume everything is fine until i hit a key, then the monitor-setup is switching from 2 screens to mirror mode" should i use the xorg itself as the target-package for the bug-report?
<ajnr> Hi I am not able to resize the launcher icon size after upgrading my system from 12.04 LTS to 12.10. Any one plz let me know how to do? I would like to know also that, What is the most important things I have to do after upgrading , as initially I was not able to get the unity desktop, only mouse pointer it shows. but after I install unity, it shows the desktop icon.
<penguin42> hey stop asking in all channels
<TheLordOfTime> ajnr:  crossposting is bad, don't do it
<ajnr> TheLordOfTime, ok
<ArtGravity> Is anyone here able to help me figure out what package is the cause of a problem in Unity?
<taowa>  Is anyone on the bug conto=rol team on?
<jtaylor> yes but not for very long anymore
<TheLordOfTime> taowa:  yes i'm on
<TheLordOfTime> i -1'd your application, so did hggdh
<taowa> I resent it
<TheLordOfTime> but we don't normally discuss that here :p
<TheLordOfTime> you're welcome to resent it, i'm immune to others opinions
<taowa> I sent it again
<TheLordOfTime> i saw
<TheLordOfTime> i could run through every bug though.
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/503779
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 503779 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Support 128MB machines in Ubiquity." [Undecided,Opinion]
<TheLordOfTime> setting a bug as just "opinion" is technically triage but not really.
<taowa> I have added a comment
<TheLordOfTime> it's a good idea, but i don't think that should have had "opinion"
<taowa> So how should I set it
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/userconfig/+bug/583430  <-- you've confirmed the bug here.  but just "confirming" a bug doesn't mean that really helps get it fully triaged if there's, say, not enough information in the bug.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 583430 in userconfig (Ubuntu) "kubuntu userconfig can silently delete group membership, causing loss of privileges" [High,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1176836  <-- "I couldn't reproduce" comments don't necessarily count as triage either
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1176836 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "crash in instalation in virtualbox" [High,New]
<TheLordOfTime> my -1 still stands.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  ping
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm not going to argue this here
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to poking nginx upstream to actually get a CVE addressed
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> taowa:  if you think my opinions and hggdh's opinions are invalid you should respond on the mailing list
<taowa> Okay
<TheLordOfTime> bug control applications aren't normally public
<TheLordOfTime> well...
<TheLordOfTime> rather, not all bugcontrollers are on IRC at the same time
<taowa> They are...
<TheLordOfTime> so it'is best to just comment or respond on the email
<TheLordOfTime> no...
<TheLordOfTime> taowa:  let's look at an example
<taowa> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/
<TheLordOfTime> 08:00 UTC is 04:00 my timezone
<TheLordOfTime> i may be CONNECTED to IRC but i'm not physically here
<TheLordOfTime> a lot of people are like that here
<taowa> I know
<TheLordOfTime> so if you need to reach all the bugcontrollers use the mailing list
<taowa> I know that
<TheLordOfTime> then that's all that matters IMO :)
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> come on upstream, go check the cve... >.<
<taowa> Can I msg you?
<TheLordOfTime> message *me*?
<TheLordOfTime> you *can* message me, doesn't 'mean i'm going to respond
 * TheLordOfTime is multitasking with 50 tasks at once
<TheLordOfTime> and because i'm juggling 50 things at once i might not respond immediately
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-26
<damianr> hi there, I am new around here. Can anyone help I have a query?
<hggdh> damianr: if it is related to bugs -- how to set a bug status, how to collect data for the bug, etc, yes. If it is a support question, please go to #ubuntu-bugs
<damianr> when creating a patch to fix bugs is there any naming convention for patch for example 99-somebug-patch is good enough?
<damianr> hggdh:
<damianr> One more doubt, I am fixing a bug but sending propose for merge for one version i.e trusty so how does it gets merged with other versions? or do i have to send separate merge request to all?
<penguin42> damianr: Normally you'd go for fixing it in the latest dev world (utopic) and get it 'SRUd' to older verisons
<penguin42> damianr: SRU is a Stable Release Update tat happens after the fix is known and accepted in the dev world
<damianr> thanks
<damianr> so it gets propagated automatically by maintainer only I have to see to the dev branch is patched.
<penguin42> ish
<penguin42> damianr: on the bug someone has to nominate it for an SRU and explain why it's worth doing
<damianr> so only few important patches gets back propagated and fix will most likely end up in next release.
<penguin42> yep, because it's risky to backport stuff, since there's a risk it might break something else - so stuff is backported if it's important
<penguin42> have a look around the docs - there's a page on SRUs somewhere
<penguin42> (back later)
<damianr> thanks penguin42
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-27
<RoyK> what's the reason noone's taking care of bug 1171945?
<ubot5> bug 1171945 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Nested RAID levels aren't started after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171945
<rbasak> RoyK: the usual reason: unusual use case, not enough developers?
<rbasak> RoyK: as for Canonical specifically, I guess no Canonical customer has that use case or has raised that issue.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-29
<Nothing_Much> I need some help
<Nothing_Much> I can't figure out what to report this bug on
<Nothing_Much> I have an AMD APU with a Radeon HD 8670D chip
<Nothing_Much> This bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1309578 Is what I'm experiencing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309578 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 suddenly reboots when booting from Live USB AMD A8 6600k" [High,Incomplete]
<Nothing_Much> But it happens when I attempt to log in
<Nothing_Much> The computer just restarts as soon as the login screen appears
<Nothing_Much> Is it a 'radeon' problem or is it the Linux kernel? I've read that it's the DPM and disabling it fixes the rebooting problem, but I would like DPM fixed
<Nothing_Much> How do I report the 'radeon' driver?
<niedbalski__> hey bdmurray , i work for cts-eng , Could you please nominate bug lp: #1324558 to utopic,trusty,saucy,quantal  series ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1324558 in biosdevname (Ubuntu) "SRU for biosdevname returns identical names for two different devices." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324558
<bdmurray> niedbalski__: bug 1284043 could have been used for the SRU instead of making a new one I think
<ubot5> bug 1284043 in biosdevname (Ubuntu) "udev renaming the same hardware network i/f to different name, breaks networking and firewall" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284043
<bdmurray> niedbalski__: and quantal is End of Life now
<niedbalski__> bdmurray, thanks, sorry forget about quantal.
<niedbalski__> bdmurray, regarding to i should have been used bug 12384043, i prefered to keep it separated because it targets 3 different bugs including one UA bug.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 12384043 could not be found
<fifthemperor> hi, anyone here good with wifi? i need some help determining the source package for a bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-30
<Greyvend> Hello, guys. Don't really know what to do. Today I've installed updates on my Kubuntu 14.04 and after reboot the screen picture became split into 3 blocks. The updates were linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-headers, linux-libc-dev. All the versions: 3.13.0-29
<Greyvend> Does anybody know the solution? Is it a known bug of recent updates?
<rbasak> Greyvend: this channel is specifically for bug triage. Try #ubuntu for user support.
<Greyvend> well, it seems to be a bug in linux-image-3.13.0-29generic. I just purged this package and now it's fine.
<robotdevil> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291835
<ubot5> KDE bug 291835 in smb "KIO very slow when copying from network through smb" [Normal,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-05-31
<Nothing_Much> Can somebody tell me how to report a bug with the 'radeon' driver? o.o
<Logan_> Nothing_Much: $ ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Nothing_Much> Logan_: Alright cool, but where do I put my comments explaining the cause of bug?
<Logan_> on the bug reporting page that should open in your browser
<Nothing_Much> Logan_: After I hit the "send" button?
<Logan_> yup!
<Nothing_Much> oh sweet
<Nothing_Much> Oops, I think I probably shouldn't have added all of those files to that report...
<hggdh> Nothing_Much: ubuntu-bug will collect data from your system to help triage
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-01
<brainwash> please mark as wishlist bug 1276432
<ubot5> bug 1276432 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "Cursor shape and cursor blink configuation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276432
<brainwash> thanks
<rbasak> brainwash: done. Thank you for triaging!
<brainwash> rbasak: thank you :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-25
<joep-153> Hi folks. I hope you can help. I have a Dell Latitude D620 laptop (2GB ram, 2MHz processor, dual core) with no apparent hardware issues. I was able to install Ubuntu 14.04, but after installing the updates, the log in process halts. Are any of you aware of problems like this?
<joep-153> I also tried to install Kubuntu 14.04 . The install halted shortly after getting a graphical screen and would not continue.
<penguin42> joep-153: When you say that the 'the login process halts' what is the last thing that happens?
<joep-153> I enter my password, push enter, then the screen goes blank
<joep-153> I should add that I'm adding a linux version to an already existing winxp pro on the same disk. I shrank the winxp partition with gparted-live
<penguin42> yeh that should all work
<joep-153> there have been a couple of errors during the boot process.  one is a message that the drive for cryptswapper is not ready or not present
<joep-153> it is something in the updates that caused the problem. i don't know which update, though. i let them all be installed
<joep-153> I also installed the NVidia proprietary driver.
<joep-153> the other error is "error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE"
<joep-153> that error is displayed during boot
<joep-153> I tried booting with the original kernel (3.16.0-30), but the same problem occurs.
<joep-153> BTW, the log-in failure after updates occurs with both the 64 and 32 bit .iso
<penguin42> joep-153: Have you tried without the nvidia proprietary driver?
<joep-153> i'll try that, but i'm going to do a re-install. I know the free driver worked, but I don't recall if i had done the updates at that point.
<joep-153> i'll also try leaving my home directory unencrypted
<penguin42> joep-153: There also tend to be 2 or 3 versions of the nvidia closed drivers available; try the other versions
<joep-153> i'll do that. thanks for the suggestions
<BarnOwl> After re-installing Ubuntu, I found that my blank screen issue was due to using the latest NVidia proprietary driver.
<BarnOwl> thanks
<martijnbb22> Hey guys. I want to report a bug, but I have no idea which package it belongs to (yes, I've read ReportingBugs).
<martijnbb22> And I've heard a picture says more than a thousand words, so here we go:
<martijnbb22> http://i.imgur.com/fdcUxSb.jpg
<martijnbb22> This is my desktop, with Libreoffice open
<martijnbb22> Well, it's supposed to be anyway
<martijnbb22> After looking really really carefully, I discoverd it at the right side of my screen..
<martijnbb22> http://i.imgur.com/BGew1eV.png
<martijnbb22> I've spent 10 minutes trying to get Libreoffice to show up, so I consider this a bug: I window (at the very least of the default Ubuntu applications) should not be able to shrink to this size.
<martijnbb22> *A window
<martijnbb22> Sooo.. which package should I report this to?
<roadmr> martijnbb22: don't overthink it too much, file it in libreoffice and if it belongs elsewhere, a triager will move it to the proper place
<roadmr> martijnbb22: if you haven't noticed it with anything but libreoffice, it's a fair bet that's a good place for it. If you've seen it with other applications, it may belong in unity, compiz or xorg, but this is just speculation :P
<martijnbb22> Hmm, i've tried this with some applications. Some refuse to resize to 1x1, some don't (including libreoffice, pidgin)
<martijnbb22> thanks for your comment, I will report it to libreoffice/pidgin
<roadmr> martijnbb22: I'd still file it under the specific application
<roadmr> no prob :)
<teward> i agree with roadmr on this one, you should probably file it against libreoffice, rather than moultiple
<teward> since the cause/issue is potentially different for each one
<martijnbb22> yeah
<teward> (perhaps have different bugs for each program)
<martijnbb22> ok, thanks for your comment guys!
<martijnbb22> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1458684
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1458684 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice allows resizing its window to 1 pixel" [Undecided,New]
<martijnbb22> :)
<teward> martijnbb22: you missed important information: the version of Ubuntu you have, the version of the package you have, etc.  Consider running `apport-collect 1458684`
<martijnbb22> @teward: woops, thanks
<meetingology> martijnbb22: Error: "teward:" is not a valid command.
<martijnbb22> teward: woops, thanks
<teward> martijnbb22: you're welcome ignore the comments on the bug
<teward> i submitted a comment just as you did that command and attached data
<teward> asynchronicity is a problem
<martijnbb22> haha no kidding
<teward> martijnbb22: also, in future, `ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME` <--
<teward> that command automatically does the apport data collection step
<martijnbb22> i see, thanks! (and i did read that on reportingbugs, so it's just me being stupid..)
<teward> no problem, just a tidbit for the future :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-26
<aikidouke> can someone educate me what happens next with this bug? #1391673 just trying to understand the process better
<roadmr> bug 1391673
<ubot5> bug 1391673 in virt-manager (Ubuntu Wily) "error creating new machine with "Fedora20+" profile" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391673
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-27
<smirnoff_> Hey, I’m trying to find any Ubuntu bugs related to the widely reported ext4 data corruption issue (https://www.mail-archive.com/linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org/msg886512.html), but somehow cannot
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-05-29
<tarpman> good morning bug controllers. would one of you please consider nominating bug 1392018 for utopic and vivid? having ldapi broken is kind of important that's how we recommend configuring slapd. :) patches coming shortly, waiting on testsuites
<ubot5> bug 1392018 in openldap (Ubuntu) "apparmor stops /var/run/ldapi from being read causing ldap to fail" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392018
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone target https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1456684 to precise through vivid, please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456684 in cloud-init "does not know central (eu-central-1) is a direction for ec2 zones" [Medium,Fix committed]
<teward> tarpman: nominated, someone higher up that us has to go through and determine whether it's to be approved or not
<tarpman> teward: ack, thanks!
<teward> Odd_Bloke: is it SRUable?
<teward> (I'm not cloud fluent)
<teward> Odd_Bloke: i'll nominate, but i'm poking smoser on it since they filed the bug and can know whether it's good-for-sru or not
<Odd_Bloke> teward: Yep, I will be doing the SRU of the fix.
<teward> Odd_Bloke: ack.  just checking :)
<teward> i may poke smoser anyways :)
<Odd_Bloke> teward: :)
<teward> Odd_Bloke: already nominated, but like with tarpman's request, it's up to higher than I to approve those nominations
 * teward goes back to eating his lunch
<Odd_Bloke> Sure, thanks!
<vivek_> hello i am testing the openstack deployment using the openstack autopilot installer, However it fails due to landscape deployment timeout exceeded more than 45 minutes, is there any workaround?
<vivek_> if i could exceed the time out?
<vivek_> hello i am testing the openstack deployment using the openstack autopilot installer, However it fails due to landscape deployment timeout exceeded more than 45 minutes, is there any workaround.if i could increase the time out?
<teward> vivek_: i'm not sure this is the channel for help with openstack... don't they have a channel somewhere?
<roadmr> percimo4
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-05-30
<jurgentje> Hi... call me stupid, I'm trying to find the bug where the network (or Wifi, not sure) crashes after my computer comes out of sleep. I'm having this issue on 2 computers, but can't imagine this bug isn't reported yet.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-02
<qm2k> Hello! Where to file bugs against ubuntu infrastructure? Ubuntu repositories are often inaccessible recently.
<qm2k> I tried to file bug on launchpad, but nobody seems interested in bugs without specific package name.
<teward> qm2k: there's a separate tracker for the Ubuntu mirrors, but "often inaccessible" usually points to your ISP
<teward> and your link to the Internet
<teward> not to issues with the repos
<qm2k> I've created a couple of measurements on RIPE ATLAS monitoring network, see their results here: * https://atlas.ripe.net/measurements/3904577/#!probes * https://atlas.ripe.net/measurements/3904575/#!probes Right now 6% of probes cannot connect to security.ubuntu.com at all, almost 50% show round-trip times larger than 50 ms.
<qm2k> This is mostly Europe and Russia-centric (because of RIPE), but it is not local to my ISPs.
<teward> qm2k: have you actually looked at the DNS on those?
<teward> there's three IPv4 and three IPv6 for security.ubuntu.com
<teward> are you testing them all? or just one
<teward> also, ping testing isn't reliable
<teward> also, you may wish to go to #ubuntu-mirrors to ask that question
<qm2k> In measurement parameters I set domain name to be resolved on probes, so it should be a random selection. Doesn't look like one specific IP-address down.
<teward> qm2k: as I said, you may wish to bring it up in #ubuntu-mirrors
<teward> but issues with infrastructure aren't bugs on Launchpad
<qm2k> teward, OK I will.
<elopio> Hello! I need to target the snapcraft bugs to xenial, but I don't have permissions to do that. Do I have to be part of an special team?
<elopio> bdmurray: this is for the SRU that's coming your way today. Maybe you will know.
<rbasak> elopio: you need to be an uploader for the package. If you link to the bugs from here then someone can add the tasks for you.
<elopio> rbasak: thanks for the info.
<elopio> There are plenty of bugs that need to be targetted to xenial and yakkety: https://launchpad.net/snapcraft/+milestone/2.10 And the same thing will happen every week.
<bdmurray> or you could be a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<bdmurray> or you could just let the SRU team open the tasks for you if an SRU upload is going to reference the relevant bugs
<elopio> bdmurray: understood. I can get sergiusens to tag them, or just leave them to you. I can also apply to join the bugcontrol team, it seems that would be useful.
<elopio> thanks!
<bdmurray> no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-04
<FredUbuntu> Hello, It seems that there's is the same bug when opening MUSESCORE on Ubuntu studio 16.04
<FredUbuntu> https://musescore.org/en/node/86971
<FredUbuntu> i saw there that this bug has been fixed in version 2.03, see answer #54 here: https://musescore.org/en/node/86971
<FredUbuntu> but i can't manage to install version 2.03
<FredUbuntu> (can't find it in repositories)
<teward> FredUbuntu: probably doesn't exist yet in the repositories
<teward> FredUbuntu: because it doesn't exist in Debian yet as 2.0.3, it's not existing in Ubuntu
<FredUbuntu> i had an answer from #ubuntu devel
<teward> poking Debian to update may be a start
<teward> ok
<FredUbuntu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/musescore/+bug/1574432
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1574432 in musescore (Ubuntu) "window load crash on starup" [Undecided,New]
<teward> yeah i'm reading there now :)
<FredUbuntu> seems that it'll fixed soon
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-05
<jhenke> Hi, I would like to request a SRU to xenial for bug #1585928
<ubot5> bug 1585928 in llvm-defaults (Ubuntu) "lldb package does not provide a lldb-server symlink to the current default version" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585928
<jhenke> the fix is already in yakety and very minimal (it just adds three more symlinks to the lldb package)
<jhenke> I already updated the bug's description, I would appreciate if someone can take a look and uploads the fixed package, thanks!
<jhenke> I already updated the bug's description, I would appreciate if someone can take a look and upload the fixed package, thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-29
<teward> is anyone able to approve bug nominations on 918896 for zesty and artful, both are affected by that, actually.  Because the updated pymssql hasn't moved out of proposed yet.
<teward> (for Artful)
<hggdh> teward: approved
<teward> hggdh: thank you kindly.  :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-30
<tdaitx> hi! could someone please add a Trusty task to LP: #1694358 with importance Wishlist?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1694358 in jtreg (Ubuntu) "[SRU] update jtreg in 14.04 LTS to 4.2-b05" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1694358
<tdaitx> hi! could someone please add a Trusty task to LP: #1694358 with importance Wishlist?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1694358 in jtreg (Ubuntu) "[SRU] update jtreg in 14.04 LTS to 4.2-b05" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1694358
<rbasak> tdaitx: done
<tdaitx> rbasak, thanks!
<hjd> Hm... the apport retracer commented that bug 1693961 and bug 1694492 were duplicates, but failed to mark them as such.
<ubot5> bug 1617564 in kaccounts-providers (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1693961 [master] package kaccounts-providers (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/signon-ui/webkit-options.d/www.facebook.com.conf', which is also in package account-plugin-facebook 0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617564
<ubot5> bug 1617564 in kaccounts-providers (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1694492 [master] package kaccounts-providers (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/signon-ui/webkit-options.d/www.facebook.com.conf', which is also in package account-plugin-facebook 0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617564
<jbicha> bdmurray: did you see that https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html stopped several days ago?
<bdmurray> jbicha: Yes, sorry I was on vacation. I'm actively looking at it but LP timeouts seem to be the cause.
<jbicha> thanks, I was just making sure you knew about the issue :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-05-31
<jorgesumle> I want to submit a bug to Launchpad, but I can't because I cannot validate my Ubuntu One account. Can someone do it for me?
<Pici> jorgesumle: you may have better luck asking in #launchpawd
<Pici> er, #launchpad
<jorgesumle> > Please register to the Ubuntu Launchpad and fill a bug report. Also you could head to irc.freenod.net and ask for help or advice  at  #ubuntu-bugs.
<jorgesumle> I was told to report it here
<jorgesumle> OK, I'll try there
<rbasak> jorgesumle: I think that message refers to this channel for help in writing a bug report or targetting the right package, etc, rather than technical issues in filing a report itself. Sorry it's not clear.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-01
<qqqq> how does one adopt a package? I know ARCH & debian, but Ubuntu is shrouded in total mystery here ...
<rbasak> qqqq: packages in Ubuntu are team maintained. If you've got things to fix, fixes can just be uploaded (through the sponsorship queue if you don't have permission to upload directly). Keep in mind though that not all uploads are suitable for Ubuntu - deltas have to be maintained, so the normal way to fix things is to get fixes landed upstream first so deltas are only temporary.
<qqqq> I see. But say, s.o. set out to adopt a package. How? post onto that bugsquad mailinglist ? the wiki is immutable so that's no option.
<qqqq> small wonder, Ubu has so many orphaned packages ...    ;-)
<rbasak> There is no such thing as an orphaned package in Ubuntu.
<rbasak> Because there is no such thing as "maintainership" either in Ubuntu. You cannot own a package like in Debian, though you can have a team that generally takes responsibility for one.
<rbasak> So "set out to adopt a package" in Ubuntu has no meaning. If you have an upload ready to go in, please contribute that to the sponsorship queue and if it's acceptable it'll get uploaded.
<rbasak> Perhaps, rather than speaking in hypotheticals, you could tell us your actual situation so we can suggest what you can do to help?
<qqqq> well they use that language though.
<qqqq> OK.
<qqqq> I reacted to this post :  http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-scheme48-maintainers/2016q2/002780.html
<qqqq> and the guy in charge said he needed s.o. to adopt the packages
<rbasak> That's a Debian list. How does this relate to Ubuntu?
<qqqq> ?
<qqqq> oh well, it's Debian, yes
<qqqq> gotta be upstream of Ubu
<rbasak> So adopt the package in Debian, and Ubuntu will autosync it.
<qqqq> OK... that is far easier to conduct since adoption is a standard preocedure in debian, less so in ubuntu ...   ;-)
<rbasak> Like I say, adoption has no meaning in Ubuntu. It doesn't make sense to say that it is easy or difficult to conduct in Ubuntu, as there is no such thing and its non-existence doesn't block any development process whatsoever.
<qqqq> I grant you that, mate.
<qqqq> ;-)
<qqqq> Thanks for clearing this up. We can't allow for Scheme-48 to go down the tube ...
<rbasak> You're welcome. Just join in to maintain it well in Debian, and Ubuntu will get it "for free".
<rbasak> Though watching and addressing bugs in Ubuntu (by uploading to Debian and/or patching stable Ubuntu releases as appropriate) also helps.
<qqqq> yes... once one has figured out the Ubu infrastructure before dying of old age  ;-)
<qqqq> I guess part of the problem was searching for "adoption" in Ubuntu, when - really - there is no such thing. Even though there is wiki page talking about "adoption". I rest my case.  ;-)
<tarpman> possibly talking about different scopes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage seems to talk about bugsquad activities - primarily triage - while rbasak seemed to be talking about development - packaging and patching
<rbasak> Ah. Right. That page is in the context of bug triage. That does have to be done separately between Debian and Ubuntu, even when the development work is entirely shared.
<qqqq> interesting...
<qqqq> if you look for adoption in Ubuntu, it is like looking for "chemtrails" - both do not exist, yet you don't figure it out for quite a while ... weird.
<qqqq> ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-30
<matlock> Hello bugsquad. Calling your attention to this bug with ebtables install script which has broken updates on Ubuntu versions for WSL. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ebtables/+bug/1774120
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1774120 in ebtables (Ubuntu) "ebtables cannot be upgraded from 2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2 to 2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2.18.04.1 on WSL" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matlock>  https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/1761
<ubot5-ng`> Microsoft bug 1761 in WSL "invoke-rc.d: could not determine current runlevel" (comments: 31) [Open]
<ubot5> bug 1761 in gtk-gnutella (Ubuntu) "gtk-gnutella progress bar" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761
<matlock> not the gtk-gnutella bug, obviously, the bot converted the WSL bug report number to Ubuntu. Thank you for your work on Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-05-31
<tnewman> wanted to talk to someone about nginx and ngx_pagespeed on bionic
